# 5th Annual Lumberjocks Beer Swap!



## HokieKen

*Welcome to the fifth annual LJs Beer Swap )* People always tell me that they wish they had known we were doing this. Well, now you know! Tell all your friends (who are over 21)! No one who has participated has ever said they wish they hadn't. So here's your chance. Quit thinking and wishing and just jump on in!!


















*Edit on 9/8/21 to add: Reveals start at post #2062*

If you like beer, you've come to the right place! Heck, even if you don't like beer but like making stuff and having fun, you've come to the right place! Check out some of the projects from the first beer swap and from the second beer swap and the third beer swap and last year's beer swap You'll see that this is a fun swap where you can let your creativity shine 

*So here's what we're doing (aka "the rules"):*

You'll send a six-pack of beer and some sort of "accessory" to your recipient who will be assigned randomly. You are responsible for packing and shipping to your recipient. Remember bottles are breakable so please pack accordingly.
Before signing up, please do a little Googling on how to ship beer and what the restrictions by different shipping companies are. You'll be responsible for shipping and I won't give any "legal" advice on the issue so please know about it.
The goal is to send your recipient something they can't run down to the corner store and buy. We don't need Budweiser or Miller Light being shipped all over the country. So pick some beer that is brewed local to you or near you that isn't distributed nationally IF YOU CAN. I know there are some locations where there may not be any craft breweries. In that case, just go to the store and try to find something you think is unique and not mass-marketed.
The "accessory" is completely up to you and your creativity. Coasters, bottle openers, mugs, totes, beer-dispensing hats, the list goes on…. Just try to squeeze a little wood in there if you can. But this is for fun so there really are no rules ;-)
*YOU MUST PARTICIPATE IN THE THREAD TO PLAY!* I'm very serious about this. I will drop you from the participation list faster than a drunk daddy with an ugly baby if you don't check in at least once a week. That means post a comment in the thread. Even if it's just "I'm still here and I'm working on my project." You need to post it. I think if you embrace the banter and participate regularly you'll have a good time and make some new friends though. If you're sensitive or can't take a joke though, you should probably just move on along. This is not the swap your looking for (in obi-wan's voice).
*If you are new to LJ swaps* I will require that you send me a picture of your completed project that you are ready to ship *ON TIME - see dates below* before your sender ships your package. Since there is no progress picture in this swap, this will ensure that everyone that ships a package on time receives one on time as well. Swap veterans can ignore this. Swap veterans will also know exactly why I'm doing this. I will NOT e-mail you or PM you a reminder if you don't provide this. Sorry but we're all adults. If I don't get this picture from you ON TIME, you will be dropped from the list and your recipient will be re-assigned to your sender. So PLEASE keep up with the deadline dates below and e-mail or PM me IN ADVANCE if there is an issue. I will work with you AS LONG AS YOU COMMUNICATE AHEAD OF TIME.

*Other Stuff:*

If you want to play and don't drink alcohol or have health issues that affect what you can receive, then no problem! Just *MAKE SURE* when you send your registration e-mail you tell me what you can or cannot have. I will make sure your sender knows and understands. So if you are a diabetic who doesn't drink, no sweat! We'll get you some diet soda or sparkling water or something.
No other special requests please. Let's not make it hard to try to shop for beer because your recipient only likes bottle-conditioned German wheat beers that have 8.2% ABV and only comes in 19.476 oz plastic cans. If everyone adheres to Rule 3 in the last section, you'll get good quality beers and get to try something new. 
But, by all means, make use of this forum to discuss interesting beers and what you like or don't like. I know I've gotten some good recommendations of beers to try through casual conversation many times and ended up finding something I loved. Also, while I enjoy good beer, I'm not really an educated connoisseur of the beverage. So please share your knowledge in the thread as well.
When you post your project, please use the tag *beer swap 2021*
For shipping reasons, unfortunately, we're going to have to restrict this to participants in the continental US. Sorry to the rest of y'all :-( Please feel free to play along at home though! Make yourself a nice new beer-guzzling accessory and show it to us when the rest of us reveal our swap packages! 

*To sign up:*
Shoot me an e-mail at lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail dot com

Your email should contain:
LJ username
Real Name
Shipping Address


You'll receive an e-mail from the same address assigning your recipient and their address and information.

*Dates:*
If you're participating, send me an e-mail at the above address by *Monday 7/19*.
I'll send out recipient information the following *Friday 7/23*.
First time swappers *MUST* send me a picture of their ready-to-ship project by midnight EDT on *Monday 8/23*
Please ship your package no later than *Monday 8/30 *.
We'll post reveal pictures on *Wednesday 9/8* or sooner if everyone receives theirs earlier.

I'll keep a list of participants below. If you send a registration e-mail but I don't put your name on this list in a day or 2, PM me or send another e-mail. Thanks for playing, let's have some fun!

*Participants:*
HokieKen *C*
Keebler1 *C*
Lazyman *C*
Bill Berklich *C*
doubleG469 *C*
mikeacg *C*
therealSteveN *C*
pottz *C*
Woodmaster1 *C*
JD77 *C*
drsurfrat *C*
Gregory *DISHONORABLE DISCHARGE*
duckmilk *C*
EarlS *C*
jeff *C*


----------



## bndawgs

oooh, first one here


----------



## controlfreak

I am drawing a blank but I like beer so it's a maybe.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm not dead yet….


----------



## Lazyman

Sign me up Kenny. Pretty sure you've got my info.


----------



## JohnMcClure

In for the banter.


----------



## Keebler1

I need beer


----------



## HokieKen

Got Keebler and Lazyman down. John- in JUST for the banter or in the swap too?



> I am drawing a blank but I like beer so it s a maybe.
> 
> - controlfreak


If you really like beer, it shouldn't be a maybe ;-)

Who's that RichBolduc dude up there?


----------



## Lazyman

> I m not dead yet….
> 
> - RichBolduc


You're not fooling anyone you know


----------



## Keebler1

Rich is in too we know he cant resist beer


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice timing, Kenny! I just started on the last batch of bookcases this morning. If I'm done with them by sign-up day, I'll probably be in.

Got a call today from The Mañana Cooling Company. Our appointment for an estimate, which had been rescheduled from June 14th until today got rescheduled to July 29th. Just for the estimate. Good thing we called another HVAC guy(who will be installing on July 13&14, unless he has a cancellation and we get moved up). Wonder what the estimator will say when he comes out and sees we've already got a unit installed?


----------



## HokieKen

Actually Rich can resist. But his wife won't let him ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Shouldn't *The Mañana Cooling Company* be there tomorrow?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just for the banter I'm afraid.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Shouldn t *The Mañana Cooling Company* be there tomorrow?


Ahh! We made that mistake when we moved here, too. Mañana does not mean "tomorrow," when uttered by a contractor in Santa Fe. It means "not today."


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Wonder what the estimator will say when he comes out and sees we've already got a unit installed?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Backward whistle through the teeth and some muttered grumblings about cowboys before giving you a quote to fix it would be my guess


----------



## HokieKen

Just tell him you'll let him replace the unit Manana.


----------



## RichBolduc

You mean my wife can't… I don't drink beer.

Rich



> Rich is in too we know he cant resist beer
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## RichBolduc

Been busy designing cool ********************… And in the middle of a home reno nightmare where I fired the contractor 7 weeks in to a 2-3 week reno… and he got walked out with me holding a smith and wesson 40.

Rich



> Got Keebler and Lazyman down. John- in JUST for the banter or in the swap too?
> 
> I am drawing a blank but I like beer so it s a maybe.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> If you really like beer, it shouldn t be a maybe ;-)
> 
> Who s that RichBolduc dude up there?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey Kenny - I''ve been offline for almost a year - probably time to jump in again. Count me in and I'll DM you


----------



## HokieKen

Man, first Rich and now Bill?! Beer really brings 'em out of the woodwork!

Edit: Unless your information has changed since last year, no need to send a DM Bill


----------



## Bluenote38

> Man, first Rich and now Bill?! Beer really brings em out of the woodwork!
> 
> Edit: Unless your information has changed since last year, no need to send a DM Bill
> 
> - HokieKen


No change - but maybe next year


----------



## doubleG469

Ok I KNOW for sure, I can finish beer…. so I am in.

Do you need my info?


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I do Gary… How long has it been since you did a beer swap? I have my spreadsheets for the last 3 and don't see your name on any of them. So yeah, shoot me your info but I'll go ahead and add you to the list


----------



## mikeacg

What? Bill's in? I guess I will join too! Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I knew you would Mike ) No need for you to send the email either unless your info has changed since last year.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I would join in but I am getting my hand sliced up to take care dupuytren's contracture. I will be left handed only until I heal up. When I heal up the left hand gets sliced and diced. So I am looking at possibly six months. I haven't ask how long I will be out of commission. If somebody has had it done let me know how long.


----------



## Bluenote38

> What? Bill s in? I guess I will join too! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Lol - hey Mike, lets meet for a beer in Mackinaw next month and swap lies… I mean stories


----------



## jeffswildwood

Found it!


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody know what today is?









Hell yeah, it's *MATER DAY*!!!!

)


----------



## HokieKen

> I would join in but I am getting my hand sliced up to take care dupuytren s contracture. I will be left handed only until I heal up. When I heal up the left hand gets sliced and diced. So I am looking at possibly six months. I haven t ask how long I will be out of commission. If somebody has had it done let me know how long.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Sorry to hear that George. Sounds like a good opportunity to explore ambidexterity and creative workholding ;-) Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster sounds like your beer swap item will be a couple of turned items with carbide tools. If youre careful only one hand is needed to hold the tool


----------



## mikeacg

> Lol - hey Mike, lets meet for a beer in Mackinaw next month and swap lies… I mean stories
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Just let me know when Bill… Now that the Gov has finally released us all from jail we should celebrate!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

George - I had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands last fall and it was about 4 months before everything was healed up enough to do much. Even if things feel good, don't get impatient. I jumped the gun a bit and wound up with a lot of inflammation and some scarring that won't go away.

My beer swap prospects are looking up. The roubo bench legs are glued up so now I can tackle the condor tails (or as I expect, buzzard tails because they will be ugly as sin) and top work. I might also try Kenny's sliding dumbass joint for the drawers. The 3 day weekend should also help. If I can get some preliminary work done for the swap stuff, I'll be in, otherwise, more procrastination (Grant is my hero!!!).


----------



## bndawgs

I was too busy this year to mess with the garden. Looking at that tomato makes me wish I had forced the wife to plant the garden this year.


----------



## HokieKen

I gave up on growing them years ago Steve. But this is the first garden one I've got my hands on this year. I ate half on my Turkey sammich at lunch. I'm gonna stop and get a biscuit on the way home to have PB and mater biscuit for dinner


----------



## jeffswildwood

My garden has been doing amazing this year. Even the weeds are healthy.  The squash is doing the best and I can't wait for some fried.

I just went back and looked at all the beer swap project. Wow. In addition to some good beer, there has been a lot of exceptional wood work that has come from these.


----------



## controlfreak

I used to love a big home grown mater on a BLT but I haven't eaten a plant in a year and a half now. I miss them.


----------



## HokieKen

You got any tomatoes yet Jeff? The one I have came from NC. Only one person at the Farmer's Market on Saturday had any and they sold out within 15 minutes of setting up she said. I expect this weekend most of them will have some though. They are really late this year though around here.


----------



## HokieKen

> I used to love a big home grown mater on a BLT but I haven t eaten a plant in a year and a half now. I miss them.
> 
> - controlfreak


What? Are you a meatetarian?


----------



## controlfreak

Even better Carnivore. I can eat anything that is an animal or comes form one.


----------



## bndawgs

I need to do a soil analysis to see what's in my garden soil. The past few years, my tomato plants have died off after about 2-3 months. For the first few years, they were going gangbusters, but one year they caught some disease that I haven't been able to shake since then.


----------



## drsurfrat

Related to that: my brother (in Calif.) got some mulch from the town compost place. Turns out they don't distinguish what goes into their mulch, and it included eucalyptus. Eucalyptus has a natural herbicide. The nursery guy that explained it to him said he could either remove & replace the top 6 inches of soil, or wait 18 months. He said it was 18 months almost to the day when things would grow in that area again.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, around here that's an issue with the free mulch that you can get from the county. They'll just clear out a bunch of brush along a road and mulch it up. Problem is that there's always a ton of poison ivy in the mulch.


----------



## Lazyman

Got lots of cherry tomatoes already and a couple big ones so far. Plenty of them on the vine. In about a week we will have more than we can eat ourselves. Our peppers are coming in gang busters too. Our biggest problem is that we got too much rain in June which makes them grow too fast and tasted a little watery.

Steve I used to have problems with the tomatoes dying off. For me it was some sort of blight (bacteria or fungus) followed by red spider mites. I started using neem oil and it fixed most of my problems. It is an organic pest control and actually helps with both diseases and insect pests. When I remember, I spray every thing about once a week, Just don't spray in the heat of the day.


----------



## JohnMcClure

CF, hows that working out for you? I seem to recall you have undergone some phenomenal physique changes, but that was even before going carnivore right?


----------



## Lazyman

I decided I needed to work through the huge stack of wood I've collected and turn some of it before I start on something for the beer swap.

I think that I need a shop assistant to clean up. Worst thing about turning bowls. It is pretty much spread over the entire shop.


----------



## Keebler1

If you didnt have that cabinet in the way you could just blow the mess into the alley


----------



## Lazyman

If I didn't have that cabinet, all of my lathe tools and accessories would be strewn out on top of my table saw or other horizontal spaces.


----------



## Keebler1

Do you have plans for that cabinet? I need to make something for mine


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You got any tomatoes yet Jeff? The one I have came from NC. Only one person at the Farmer s Market on Saturday had any and they sold out within 15 minutes of setting up she said. I expect this weekend most of them will have some though. They are really late this year though around here.
> 
> - HokieKen


We have quite a few green ones well on the way. Problem is resisting the urge for "fried green tomatoes". ))


----------



## HokieKen

> If I didn t have that cabinet, all of my lathe tools and accessories would be strewn out on top of my table saw or other horizontal spaces.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's why they make the lathe bed so long. Duh.


----------



## HokieKen

> I decided I needed to work through the huge stack of wood I ve collected and turn some of it before I start on something for the beer swap.
> ...
> 
> - Lazyman


I was thinking similar the other day. I have a ton of turning stock stacked on my patio and at the rate I've been going, I use about a log per year. And some of the stuff that I didn't get right after it was felled and get the ends sealed is probably too far gone to get much use of anyway. I need to take a full weekend and get out with my chainsaw and a woodturner's blade on my bandsaw and just cut what I want into blanks, put stuff that's badly checked or unimpressive out for brush pickup, and see if Jeff wants to come down and pick the rest up 

Problem is, looking at the calendar, I don't have a full, unencumbered weekend until the end of September. Grrrr. Anyone else have a wife they adore and can't imagine living without but consider divorce anyway because they're sick of doing $hi%?


----------



## Lazyman

> Do you have plans for that cabinet? I need to make something for mine
> 
> - Keebler1


I drew it up in Sketchup so yes I do. I have a blog on some of the build including my design considerations here. I needed a place to store my Ringmaster so that drove some of the design considerations. It is also sized it to fit under my lathe. I am sure that I tweaked it slightly along the way but I usually do those changes in Sketchup first so that I don't screw it up. I suppose I should post it as a project one of these days.


----------



## HokieKen

mmmmm leftovers


----------



## mikeacg

Not much 'beer' talk for a Beer Swap! I'll get us back on track again:

I went to Bella's yesterday (in the Soo - aka Sault Ste Marie for all you trolls out there) and grabbed some bourbon and Cruzan rum as well as some porter and stout for Saturday evening. The nice gentleman was also handing out FREE mixers so I got some Bloody Mary mix for Sunday morning.

There will be pictures… but I can't guarantee the quality of them! (You only turn 68 once!!!)

Mike


----------



## Bluenote38

> Not much beer talk for a Beer Swap! I ll get us back on track again:
> 
> I went to Bella s yesterday (in the Soo - aka Sault Ste Marie for all you trolls out there) and grabbed some bourbon and Cruzan rum as well as some porter and stout for Saturday evening. The nice gentleman was also handing out FREE mixers so I got some Bloody Mary mix for Sunday morning.
> 
> There will be pictures… but I can t guarantee the quality of them! (You only turn 68 once!!!)
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Happy Birthday youngster!! I'm only a couple behind you as of Sunday ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan, looks like you have that bowl finished. what did you do with the hole?


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Nathan that blog post helps a lot. Gives me someplace to start when I get around to making one.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, looks like you have that bowl finished. what did you do with the hole?
> 
> - doubleG469


That's actually a second one made from the other half of the pecan crotch. The one with the hole is sitting in a bag of shavings drying. I decided on this one to turn all the way to final thickness and finish it. Not really happy with the finish though. For one thing I got too thin in one spot (< 1/4 in) and there is some tear out at that spot that really just stands out with the finish on it. Also, the grain was a little boring so I used some garnet shellac to pop the grain some and I didn't get it evenly distributed so it looks a little splotchy. I may need to just re-sand the whole thing back, carefully work on the thin tearout area and rethink my finishing strategy. This might need a trace coat of dye to pop the grain before finishing, though the dye is not food safe.

Edit to add close up pictures. I knew the top was a little rough but the finish just pointed out how bad it was.









I left some bark on the bottom because it looked cool.


----------



## therealSteveN

Beer. Beer I like. Is there a Wooden component?

Ohhhh OK, just read the damn thing dummy….

"The "accessory" is completely up to you and your creativity. Coasters, bottle openers, mugs, totes, beer-dispensing hats, the list goes on…. Just try to squeeze a little wood in there if you can. But this is for fun so there really are no rules ;-)"

Yeah put me in.


----------



## HokieKen

> Beer. Beer I like. Is there a Wooden component?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Doesn't HAVE to be wooden but most of the time it is SteveN. You send something you make that's (at least loosely) beer related and a six pack of local beer to your recipient and receive the same from someone else. I linked projects from past beer swaps in the OP if you want an idea. We've had several games in the past along with beer totes, mugs, bottle openers of all types, shop cup holders, coasters, etc. Pretty much anything goes  And it doesn't have to be wood. We've also had 3D printed stuff, machined stuff and cast acrylic/epoxy stuff.

It's all for fun and so we can try some "exotic" beer we can't get local to ourselves. There's definitely no pressure on this one


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, you edited while I was replying. We got it though! I'll add you to the list. Shoot me the e-mail requested in the OP when you get a chance. Welcome aboard!


----------



## controlfreak

I am working on an idea. does anybody know what wood would be stable in the refrigerator? I also wonder what that would do to the glue.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> and see if Jeff wants to come down and pick the rest up
> 
> - HokieKen


I bet some of that wood is some you picked up when you came down to cut that box elder. I don't know about picking up the rest but I would *love* to have some more of that *beautiful pear*!


----------



## HokieKen

That Box Elder is part of what I have to cut up Jeff  But I intend to keep it. It's still in pretty good shape. And you can come get some of the Bradford Pear anytime you want. I have tons of it.


----------



## HokieKen

> I am working on an idea. does anybody know what wood would be stable in the refrigerator? I also wonder what that would do to the glue.
> 
> - controlfreak


Stable for how long? Like you keep it in there permanently or just for a few minutes now and then? Refrigerators keep air pretty dry I think so the biggest hurdle would probably be shrinkage. But a fairly dense wood and appropriately designed joints would probably survive okay? You can probably find some kind of flexible epoxy that is rated down to freezing or lower. Yellow glue might be just fine too, never really looked at the effects of low temperature on it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Refrigerator dryness is about the same as most of the year down here in NM. No big thing until it gets wet and expands again.

If you have a mechanically sound joint, even hide glue will hold up ok to fridge temps, as long as the wood movement doesn't pull the joint apart.


----------



## controlfreak

Probably not a good idea as I could see someone leaving it in for awhile and taking it out for awhile. Back to the drawing board,


----------



## Lazyman

Sounds like an excuse for an experiment to me. I would probably tap some our our far north woodworkers and see if they've had any problems with stuff that has been glued that stays in a cold shop over the winter.


----------



## drsurfrat

I think Nathan is right, give it a try. The fridge is a controlled environment, probably better than changes from day to night. most glues are rated down to about zero (titebond says -65F, one science journal says -250C for epoxy), well below the fridge's 40 deg. (application temp is different story.) I think the only thing you need to consider is that coming out of the cold might cause condensation so the finish might get white or hazy. I'd pick a tight grain wood that didn't need finish, au naturale.


----------



## bndawgs

I've stuck a small cherry bottle topper in the fridge before. It just gets a little dried out after a few days.


----------



## mikeacg

> Beer. Beer I like. Is there a Wooden component?
> 
> - therealSteveN


Steve,

I wood drink beer! Wooden you?

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> Beer. Beer I like. Is there a Wooden component?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I wood drink beer! Wooden you?
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Wood I? Wood I?!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*BEER :<))))*

*BETTER WITH BEER :<)))*


----------



## mikeacg

> Wood I? Wood I?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Big Nose!!!









Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Question for those who know about portable ac units. My lathe is at the rear of my garage. I dont want to buy a longer exhaust hose. If i run the hose as far from the unit as i can with the hose it com3s with and leave the garage door closed how bad will this be on the unit? It should still blow cool air by the lathe correct?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am in!! I think I will get something together before they slice my hand up. I am hoping to get my idea done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice woodmaster.
First subscription box came in this week.


----------



## Lazyman

> Question for those who know about portable ac units. My lathe is at the rear of my garage. I dont want to buy a longer exhaust hose. If i run the hose as far from the unit as i can with the hose it com3s with and leave the garage door closed how bad will this be on the unit? It should still blow cool air by the lathe correct?
> 
> - Keebler1


If you just use the hose that came with it, it should not tax the unit any worse. The fan in my portable AC isn't strong enough to blow air very far. What I do is keep the fan near the door to keep the hoses short and put a pedestal fan right in front of it to direct the cool air to where I am spending my time that day. If I am moving around a bit, I just make it oscillate. Just having the cooler air moving will make you feel cooler. Even just putting the fan next to the lathe and blowing on you will help.


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, what shipping service do they use to ship the beer?


----------



## Keebler1

My wife said it came by courier. Ill have to see if she knows the company later this afternoon. It comes with 2 sheets telling you about the beer. Got 4 different beers


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, I forgot to ask, how are you venting the AC to the outside?


----------



## Keebler1

Right now im not. Just extended the hose as far as itll go away from the unit. Only way i can is to buy a l9nger hose and raise garage door a little and i think that would defeat the cooling of it


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you're not venting the unit outside, you're just pumping the warmth it's taking from one part of the shop into another part of the shop. Which makes it a really inefficient heater.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guess ill get a longer hose and vent it under garage door. Guess i could make the ac in the house work harder by routing it into the laundry room


----------



## Lazyman

Dave is right. It will actually make the garage hotter if you do not vent it outside. The AC itself generates heat. I use these garage door vents designed for people who work on cars inside their garages to vent car exhaust outside. They are a little smaller than the original hoses (these are dryer exhaust hoses) but it doesn't seem to negatively affect the AC. My unit sucks in air from outside through the second hose instead of sucking it from the conditioned inside air. Before I had these vents, I used long 2×4s to close the gap underneath the door on either side of the the rectangular window vent adapters but it definitely didn't heat or cool as well because of the air leaks. After adding these exhaust vents and adding weather stripping around the sides and top of the door, it works much better than before. Note that my garage door is insulated.


----------



## Lazyman

When this unit stops working (its pretty old and I have already JBWelded the fan back together once), I may get a minisplit and, rather than cutting holes in the wall, do this.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan have you tried venting to outside but pulling your air in from inside garage once its cooler than outside? It should cool better since your no longer trying to cool 100 degree air


----------



## Lazyman

The cool air is recirculated air from inside the shop. The air it pulls in through the second hose cools the condenser coil and is sent back out through the exhaust. More efficient units use outside air through a second hose for that rather than wasting already cool air from inside. With a single hose system, any air that it blows out through the exhaust has to be replaced with warm air from outside so not only are you wasting air you just cooled to cool off the condenser, you also suck in warm air from outside that has to be cooled. I initially just used a single hose and before I added the second hose and added the weatherstripping around the garage door, I could feel hot air being sucked in around the door and cold air in the winter (my unit is also a heat pump for the winter). Adding the second vent for intake improved the temperature I can maintain by about 10° on both the hottest and coldest days. Another thing that I did was hang patio shades to keep the sun off the metal garage door. It faces west and after about 2pm, the metal door will hit about 140° but stays pretty close to the outside ambient temperature with the shade down. I added insulation to the door but keeping the sun off it helps a lot.


----------



## MikeB_UK

This air conditioning seems more complicated than our method of opening a window and trying to keep the rain out (joking, just)

Back on track - currently drinking fursty ferret, nice traditional style bitter - which is now called amber ale for some trendy reason.
https://www.badgerbeers.com/our-beers/fursty-ferret/

Oh, and we are in the semi finals in the footy


----------



## drsurfrat

I remember this postcard from the I was over there. popped right up in a google search.










I also remember bitter in 2 liter (litre) bottles - was it Tenents? ...too long ago.


----------



## MikeB_UK

You can tell when it's summer around here because the rain is warmer.

Tennents is known for lager, didn't even know they did a bitter or ale - though I'd probably avoid it if they did


----------



## drsurfrat

Ha! yes, I was on student wages…


----------



## bndawgs

Cutting up some walnut today. Definitely need a new blade.


----------



## bndawgs

Drinking this beer tonight


----------



## HokieKen

Good lookin Walnut and a very cool brew Steve!


----------



## pottz

ok kenny i think im gonna jump in this one.as one of the most prolific posters on lj's i have too say as far as swaps ive been a lurker,so with the prodding of dave p i guess im gonna join ya all,even though im not a big beer drinker,more of a wino.hell dave pushed me and he's not even signed up yet? so if your all crazy enough to let me in im good.kenny i think you have my info but ill send anyway.so good luck,i mean it's gonna be fun…...right? you better get in dave ? he's already cost me hundreds in turning stuff-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Our standards are pretty low so welcome. We don't care what you drink as long as you send beer at the end.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cool, Pottz.

Not sure if I'll be in or not yet. Still got a few bookcases to finish in the next couple weeks, then I have jury duty from 7/19-9/17.


----------



## pottz

> Our standards are pretty low so welcome. We don t care what you drink as long as you send beer at the end.
> 
> - Lazyman


not a problem-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Cool, Pottz.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be in or not yet. Still got a few bookcases to finish in the next couple weeks, then I have jury duty from 7/19-9/17.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


oh comon buddy you get me in then it's a maybe.you know how much all the turning tools cost me? lol.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Cutting up some walnut today. Definitely need a new blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I just helped load the woodworking club's kiln with 1000 bdft of walnut. It was some really nice stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Cutting up some walnut today. Definitely need a new blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> I just helped load the woodworking club s kiln with 1000 bdft of walnut. It was some really nice stuff.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


very generous steve,especially at todays prices. hey can i call you uncle steve ?-lol.


----------



## pottz

hey id like to invite you all to come and join me at(gunnys garage) we welcome all,even kenny.we just bs and talk about….well nothing of importance.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Beer. Beer I like. Is there a Wooden component?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I wood drink beer! Wooden you?
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Wood I? Wood I?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Quit calling me wooden eye. 

The glasses are bad enough.


----------



## therealSteveN

Around my parts Walnut trees and Maters don't mix well. Maters won't grow in the shade of a Walnut.

Nathan, looks like you are 2 bowls away from an avalanche.


----------



## Lazyman

> Not sure if I'll be in or not yet. Still got a few bookcases to finish in the next couple weeks, then I have jury duty from 7/19-9/17.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dates like that sounds like a grand jury?


----------



## Lazyman

> Around my parts Walnut trees and Maters don t mix well. Maters won t grow in the shade of a Walnut.
> 
> Nathan, looks like you are 2 bowls away from an avalanche.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Black walnut trees exudes a phytotoxin that makes it hard for any other plants to grow underneath them. When planted in a yard there is often no grass or other plants growing under their canopy.

My shop is always on the brink, even when I am not turning bowls.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope, but state, rather than county, Nathan. And based on the questionnaire, a murder trial.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Goodluck, Dave.
If you wanted to avoid it (not saying you do), carving a bird in the courthouse and insisting it be called a "birb" is probably a solid strategy.


----------



## Lazyman

I was on a criminal jury once. When they called in the jury pool for selection, they gave us numbers-I was number 13 out of at least 50. When the prosecutor asked if any of us had a problem with lawyers, juror number 2 raised his hand and told them that he thought that all lawyers and prosecutors were blood sucking pigs. That's the moment that I knew that I was on the jury. When asked to elaborate, the guy eventually admitted to them that he had a pending DWI case. It was the only comedy of the week long jury duty.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, we'll see how it goes. I answered honestly on a few of the questions, and I suspect that'll get me bounced pretty quickly, but we'll see.


----------



## pottz

ive been called in 3 times over the years but luckily always got out right after lunch.all were settled out of court.seems that should be decided before calling in for jurors,each time no juries were selected,waste of court time.no wonder it can take years to go to trial.


----------



## Keebler1

Last time I had federal jury duty they cancell3d it so we didnt have to go in but never changed their recording


----------



## Keebler1

For my portable ac do yall think this will work if its long enough?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yeah, we'll see how it goes. I answered honestly on a few of the questions, and I suspect that'll get me bounced pretty quickly, but we'll see.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I've been slated for jury duty several times. State and federal. When I fill out the questionnaire and include "retired Correctional officer" I never get called.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - basic dryer vent hose should be fine. after all, the A/C vent isn't really much different than a dryer vent.

My wife has jury duty on the 19th. In IA you get a postcard with the link for the questionnaire and a phone number to call on the weekend before you are supposed to appear.

A couple years ago I was selected for the county grand jury. That was really interesting because the county attorney came in and explained how the whole grand jury process worked. It took about 1/2 day but it was well worth the time.


----------



## controlfreak

> Nope, but state, rather than county, Nathan. And based on the questionnaire, a murder trial.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


We'll have no lynching's here, we'll hang him after a fair trial. (line from an old movie I can't remember)

I friend of mine was on the stand for jury selection for some sort of spousal abuse trial and he mustered up his best look of disgust and rage. He kept staring at the defendant while answering questions. "This juror may be excused".


----------



## therealSteveN

> Nope, but state, rather than county, Nathan. And based on the questionnaire, a murder trial.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


After years of answering summons questionnaires, stating my employer feels I am not replaceable, and it seemed to have always worked to get me out of jury duty, now that I am retired, I may never get to sit on a jury. I really wouldn't mind the experience.


----------



## pottz

> Nope, but state, rather than county, Nathan. And based on the questionnaire, a murder trial.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> After years of answering summons questionnaires, stating my employer feels I am not replaceable, and it seemed to have always worked to get me out of jury duty, now that I am retired, I may never get to sit on a jury. I really wouldn t mind the experience.
> 
> - therealSteveN


that wont work here i used just say my employer doesn't pay for jury duty and i cant afford it,they dont care anymore,even if your self employed they say it's your duty.personally i wouldn't want to be tried by someone thats pissed off losing money being there.hell call up the ones on unemployment.


----------



## Lazyman

It was an interesting process and everyone should probably do it once. My point of view is that if I was accused of something I didn't do, I would want someone like me on the jury, though the case that I was on was for aggravated sexual assault and it was pretty tough sitting through some of the testimony. It was a pretty open and shut case, since there was video footage of a co-conspirator withdrawing money at an ATM from the victims' bank account on the night of the abduction and you could see the defendant sitting in the back seat of the car.

I've also been in a jury pool that was finally released after a few hours of standing outside the courtroom. Fortunately the judge came out to thank us afterwards and told us that every time they reached an impasse, he would simply say "okay, lets start jury selection" and the defense would suddenly become more open to pleading a deal.


----------



## MikeB_UK

My jury service was about a alcohol fuelled possible date rape where no one really had an exact clue what had happened. Awkward as hell to call.


----------



## mikeacg

I promised pictures but I only have one so far as I started drinking and forgot all about documenting my party. I made up all kinds of fun foods like crab dip, bean dip, cheese dip, shrimp enchiladas, cheese and sausage platter, veggie platter, etc. and no one died so I guess it was a success…
The main birthday beers were dark (no surprise there to anyone who knows me) and all Michigan beers as part of the rigorous testing that is involved in making the beer swap a memorable event for my victim - er… I meant swap partner. I want to be sure that they only get quality quaffs that represent Michigan favorably.
Now is probably a good time to mention, for the newbies, that they should express their desired beer styles or just take a chance and get whatever their swapper decides. Everyone who has done this swap before has made it clear what kinds of beers they prefer to help us decide what to send them to keep them happy!
Birthday beers from left to right: Porter from Bells Brewery, Nemesis - part of the Bottle Shop series from Founders and the tried and true Porter, also from Founders.









I have a new favorite beer! Bob the Brewer showed up with the 4-pack of Nemesis and I have to say that this is the best of the beers I have had recently. It is a Barley-Wine Style with complex, deep flavor and well worth every penny!

I managed to survive yet another birthday so I guess I will be in this swap after all! Now I just have to come up with something truly inspired for my swap project…

Mike


----------



## pottz

sounds like a great party mike,love your food choices.as i mentioned im not a big beer guy but i do drink a beer now and then.dont really care for the heavy dark beers,im more of an ipa lover.i drink some of the mexican brews like modelo.we have quite a few craft breweries in the southbay which is the beach cities like manahattan.some are really starting to grow,so whoever i get will be trying some socal brews.maybe ill have a few beers tonight,gotta get in the spirit of this swap.


----------



## EricFai

Can't think of many micro breweries near me, but there are some distilleries, sounds more like fruity ones and moonshine too.


----------



## pottz

> Can t think of many micro breweries near me, but there are some distilleries, sounds more like fruity ones and moonshine too.
> 
> - Eric


you gonna get in ?


----------



## EricFai

The shine is legal here, you can even get it the few bars around here.

Not sure if I'm in yet or not, the shipping thing is going to be the hard part.


----------



## pottz

> The shine is legal here, you can even get it the few bars around here.
> 
> Not sure if I m in yet or not, the shipping thing is going to be the hard part.
> 
> - Eric


whats your shipping problems ?


----------



## EricFai

I need to check on the shipping, some things are not ment to be shipped. I want to check with one if the distilleries to see if they can help.

I think I can get a few local brands of beer around here, just need to go to local pizza joint. Or one of the few local bars.


----------



## drsurfrat

Hey Kenny, are you going to split the people up so that near-neighbors don't get each other? It'd be kinda sad if someone got beers from the next town over. OK, that would be a stupid PITA for you, wouldn't it.

Can't think of a single thing to make, so don't know if I'm in yet.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Kenny, are you going to split the people up so that near-neighbors don t get each other? It d be kinda sad if someone got beers from the next town over. OK, that would be a stupid PITA for you, wouldn t it.
> 
> Can t think of a single thing to make, so don t know if I m in yet.
> 
> - drsurfrat


have a few beers and it will come to you-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

> no one died so I guess it was a success…
> 
> - mikeacg


Mike, that made me laugh. Pretty sure I have said the same following a wing ding thrown here.

I love me some Founders Double Chock Coffee Oatmeal stout. LOML makes a cake from it, to die for. The recipe for the cake is all over the innerweb.

https://foundersbrewing.com/our-beer/breakfast-stout/


----------



## Lazyman

> Hey Kenny, are you going to split the people up so that near-neighbors don t get each other? It d be kinda sad if someone got beers from the next town over. OK, that would be a stupid PITA for you, wouldn t it.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Or having a recipient nearby could be an excuse to get together to drink some beer (or whatever)


----------



## pottz

> Hey Kenny, are you going to split the people up so that near-neighbors don t get each other? It d be kinda sad if someone got beers from the next town over. OK, that would be a stupid PITA for you, wouldn t it.
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> Or having a recipient nearby could be an excuse to get together to drink some beer (or whatever)
> 
> - Lazyman


well i dont there is anyone in socal so far,so ive got no concerns.


----------



## Lazyman

I gravitate towards IPA's-usually the hoppier the better. We have a few local breweries that do a pretty good job but one of my favorite beers right now is one from Albuquerque. La Cubre brewery Elevated IPA. Their Ryote IPA is probably my second favorite beer. I picked up some of the Elevated a couple of weeks ago on my way back from AZ. Good stuff. For some reason, around 4:00 every afternoon I start craving it.


----------



## pottz

> I gravitate towards IPA s-usually the hoppier the better. We have a few local breweries that do a pretty good job but one of my favorite beers right now is one from Albuquerque. La Cubre brewery Elevated IPA. Their Ryote IPA is probably my second favorite beer. I picked up some of the Elevated a couple of weeks ago on my way back from AZ. Good stuff. For some reason, around 4:00 every afternoon I start craving it.
> 
> - Lazyman


sounds like if were luck we'll get paired up.had a couple mexican modelas and a firestone,yes the family from the tire company.they make beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Wowza, great weekend for the thread  I've been hopping all weekend for family stuff and I'm finally getting some "me" time today so I'll catch up more later.

For now, Happy Birthday Mike!!! Many more my friend.

Dave got pottz off the bench and into the game?? Wow, first SteveN and now pottz? Big gun swap rookies coming into this one 

Eric - shoot me a PM about shipping if you want to. I won't give legal advice but will gladly share my experience.

As far as pairing up folks that are near each other, we've done it in past swaps and I'll be glad to if anyone wants me to in this one. Jeff and I swapped in the first one and Mike and Bill met up somewhere along the way. Duck and Keebler got together one year too. So if you have any special requests for name assignments, feel free to PM or email me and I'm happy to accomodate.

Speaking of… has Duck been by here? I need to make sure he knows we're underway…


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like Duck hasn't been on much in the last week. He will probably catch up soon.


----------



## pottz

doesn't really matter too me kenny ill ship anywhere.


----------



## HokieKen

To be clear for the new fellas, you won't be paired up most likely unless I receive special requests. Assignments will be round-robin-ish. So pottz might be shipping his package to me but he might recieve a package from Lazyman while I send my package to SteveN. Clear as mud? ;-)

But, if pottz sends me a message and says "I'm gonna be in Texas for Labor Day, can you pair me and Lazyman up so we can get together for dinner and exchange packages one evening?" then it shall be made so ;-)

Also, if some of y'all that say you don't really like beer ( I feel so sorry for you :-() - if there's a few of you that would rather swap wine or whiskey or whatever, y'all can let me know and I'll assign names accordingly.


----------



## pottz

im not a big beer drinker but im all in for it.had a few last night.im not here too make trouble…....yet-lol.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken's right. Getting together for a swap is really nice. I drove to his house in Beer swap 1. It was a great afternoon that even included lathe lessons for me.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Bill and I are already planning to get together by the bridge this month so we don't need any special favors. And I like getting beers from someplace I haven't been! That is the beauty of this swap in my opinion…
Turns out my nephew, who is stationed in Germany, can get Founder's beer over there. I told him to try my new favorite beer, Nemesis!
Here's another picture from the party (I forgot about it!). My buddy Eric bought it because he thought it might be something like a bourbon (being from Tenn. and all…) but it turned out to be clear liquid (and tastes like White Lightning…)! I reckon that lives up to the name "Original Whiskey" - but the packaging in a can is pretty cool!









Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Feels like a good evening for a mullet.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny,
> 
> Bill and I are already planning to get together by the bridge this month so we don t need any special favors. And I like getting beers from someplace I haven t been! That is the beauty of this swap in my opinion…
> Turns out my nephew, who is stationed in Germany, can get Founder s beer over there. I told him to try my new favorite beer, Nemesis!
> Here s another picture from the party (I forgot about it!). My buddy Eric bought it because he thought it might be something like a bourbon (being from Tenn. and all…) but it turned out to be clear liquid (and tastes like White Lightning…)! I reckon that lives up to the name "Original Whiskey" - but the packaging in a can is pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


never seen whiskey or any liqour in a can like that,at first i thought you were drinking mineral spirits or something-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

I used to be able to lurk pretty successfully.
We've had a lot of rain and the acreage we have to mow and weed-eat is non-stop. LOML likes to wait until it gets hot to do all the work around this place, like now. I'm out weed-eating while she's on the tractor. I've fixed broken fence and the list goes on.
Trying to come up with a swap plan that won't take too much time away from chores. I'll keep in touch and let you know if I can join.
I've had more luck sending canned beer rather than bottled. I have some tips on packaging and sending beer is anyone is interested. Hint; pack it securely and then add more packing, then triple wrap it with something that will catch any leaks before it leaks out of the box.


----------



## drsurfrat

I was thinking that getting beer from elsewhere was a good idea, but sharing one is a much better idea. I've found that there are all kinds of New England beers, famous or infamous.

I was at a friends house long ago and the following conversation occurred in a very thick MA accent.
"Frankie - how much for a case of 'gansett" [Naragansett Beer]
"8 bucks" 
Wouldn't be funny except that Frankie was Francesca, his 5 year old daughter.


----------



## duckmilk

> We ll have no lynching s here, we ll hang him after a fair trial. (line from an old movie I can t remember)
> 
> - controlfreak


Could that have been Hang 'Em High with Clint Eastwood?

How old is that daughter now Mike? Your friend is obviously raising her right.


----------



## HokieKen

That Kolsch was good but didn't hit my "summertime" button like I had thought it would. Let's try a crisp, hoppy, hazy IPA this time


----------



## duckmilk

Fancy, I'm quenching with a nice cold Keystone, mmmmm ;-D


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## duckmilk

Hell yeah, I like beer


----------



## HokieKen

Hell yeah, me too Duck 

One more to fight off the back to work tomorrow depression…


----------



## HokieKen

Pairs well with Arrested Development ;-)


----------



## EricFai

Back to work.

My company chose Friday. So I had to go in today, what a waste. Slow all day.


----------



## pottz

> Back to work.
> 
> My company chose Friday. So I had to go in today, what a waste. Slow all day.
> 
> - Eric


i think they got it backwards,every company here gave off today.


----------



## bndawgs

Spent the day on the river with my youngest son. Nice day all around for me.


----------



## pottz

> Spent the day on the river with my youngest son. Nice day all around for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


man that looks so peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife had Friday too so she had to work today. So I got to spend some time on my motorcycle and in the shop 

Nice Steve. Was definitely a good day to be on the water!


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, it was very peaceful. If you don't count the 76 times my son's fishing lure got tangled. Lol


----------



## duckmilk

I was off today and Tue and Wed are my normal days off )))

My day today wasn't as nice as Steve's though.


----------



## Keebler1

I had to go back to work yesterday afternoon. Got to see a few fireworks through the windshield last night


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, it was very peaceful. If you don t count the 76 times my son s fishing lure got tangled. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


oh those are the days you'll remember and laugh about for the rest of your life.and then retell to your grandkids.


----------



## bndawgs

> Yeah, it was very peaceful. If you don t count the 76 times my son s fishing lure got tangled. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> oh those are the days you ll remember and laugh about for the rest of your life.and then retell to your grandkids.
> 
> - pottz


Most definitely. He did an awesome job in the canoe which definitely made things a lot easier. Won't be long before he's paddling the canoe so that I can just fish


----------



## duckmilk

Or later in life when yoy are paddling the canoe while he fishes  Great son and dad stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, it was very peaceful. If you don t count the 76 times my son s fishing lure got tangled. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> oh those are the days you ll remember and laugh about for the rest of your life.and then retell to your grandkids.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Most definitely. He did an awesome job in the canoe which definitely made things a lot easier. Won t be long before he s paddling the canoe so that I can just fish
> 
> - Steve


today was his,that will be your day-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Tonight was was tamales and corn on the cob which paired nicely with a Deep Ellum Dream Crusher double rye IPA. Hell Yeah.


----------



## Lazyman

Changing the subject from beer for a moment…

For any of you who have built a flip top tool stand, what did you use for the pivot axle? The original Woodsmith plan uses 1" hardwood dowels drilled in about 2 inches into each end. My planer weights 92 lbs. Is a wood dowel strong enough for that plus whatever I put on the other side? I've seen some use metal conduit but it seems a little thin for this. I've also got a 1/2" steel rod and I went to Lowe's to look at a larger steel tube but they didn't have any in stock. I've got some black pipe but the OD is an odd diameter for which I do not have a drill bit for a good fit. Anything but the black pipe just seems too wimpy for the weight. What you think?

I drew up a basic plan so that I don't screw it up.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I vote black pipe.
Odd diameter fix:
If the panel fits on your CNC, route it out there. Otherwise, use the CNC to make a bushing guide template to route it with a palm router.
For the through-channel I assume you can compensate for weird diameters with the thickness and spacing of the sandwich innards?


----------



## HokieKen

I used a solid steel rod all the way through on mine Nathan. I think it was 1/2". My top is laminated so I just routed a groove in the center layer for the rod to sit in. I bought some bronze bushings to put inbyhe side for the rod to pivot in. Been 5+ years and non issues at all. I have my planer on one side and my belt/disk sander on the other.


----------



## HokieKen

.


----------



## Lazyman

> I vote black pipe.
> Odd diameter fix:
> If the panel fits on your CNC, route it out there. Otherwise, use the CNC to make a bushing guide template to route it with a palm router.
> For the through-channel I assume you can compensate for weird diameters with the thickness and spacing of the sandwich innards?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I woke up in the middle of the night and my brain came up with the exact same approach for using black pipe and using my CNC to cut the necessary holes. My CNC can handle the 24" width of the sides. The middle layer of the top was just going to be 3/4" thick but instead I will cut strips wide enough to cut a hole sized for the black pipe and orient them sideways.

I am not thinking that I will be flipping this back and forth often enough to need a bushing.

BTW, I've been planning to do this for a while but the sticker shock of plywood prices made me pause. I was walking through an alley in my neighborhood last week and found a couple of partial sheets of ply wood that are the perfect size for this so it is mostly free. When I went to Lowe's yesterday looking for options for the rod, I decided to check the lumber prices. Lowe's has changed from the paper price tags on the lumber racks to electronic ones, presumably so that they can more quickly update the prices to match the crazy fluctuations in lumber prices.


----------



## JD77

Hey All,
Vacations are over and I may have a little time on my hands over the next month while the kids are off at summer camps. A nice project to help a fellow beer enthusiast enjoy their summer seems like the least I can do. My motivation has nothing to do with my own sampling of a few new local beers to put together a nice selection for someone else.

Kenny, sign me up! My info hasn't changed from last year but I'd be happy to email you again if you prefer. I'm happy sending mine anywhere and my own beer preference is pretty wide. And I'm not promising anything, but my local hardwood supplier now has some pretty nice exotics, so I may not need to stick my recipient with a tubafor pulled from a remodel project like I did to poor Keebler last year.

-JD


----------



## HokieKen

I gotcha down JD. Welcome back


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> I am not thinking that I will be flipping this back and forth often enough to need a bushing.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Lazyman


It's definitely not a necessity. I built fold-up wings on mine to act as outrigger support for my miter saw that was initially mounted opposite the planer. So I wanted to minimize slop and wear so the saw table and collapsible supports were reliably planer. After a couple years though, I realized the majority of the time I used my CMS was when I unbolted it from the stand and took it to someone else's house to do work for them. So off it came and all the work to align the wings was wasted anyway.


----------



## controlfreak

Still pondering a project but I did put my Son in law on alert. He is a brewer at Legion brewing. I do like their Juicy Jay IPA but it is still a very local brewer in Charlotte NC.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool CF. I used to get down in the Charlotte area fairly often but haven't been in a while. I bookmarked Legion's site. Next time I'm in Charlotte, I'll go check it out.


----------



## controlfreak

> Cool CF. I used to get down in the Charlotte area fairly often but haven t been in a while. I bookmarked Legion s site. Next time I m in Charlotte, I ll go check it out.
> 
> - HokieKen


His first solo gig (master brewer) with them is a new Trolley Barn He is putting six new beers in that location.


----------



## JD77

Kenny, thanks for running this again.

CF, if it helps you to join again, I use the tote you sent me last year all the time. I had been keeping it in my bar area in the cabinet next to all of my glue supplies (shop is not climate controlled and the bar is right inside the door) and what do you know, I put them together and I now have the perfect glue tote. Its a real win-win-win. I get to appreciate it regularly, it's easy to empty out for toting beer, and it takes up no additional space.


----------



## controlfreak

I was racking my brain to come up with something "different" but in the event I need to fall back to a tote I am glad you were able to put it to work.


----------



## therealSteveN

I like Pottz don't care where I ship to either. I just don't have much history shipping out of the 50 US states, so I may need help in navigating those waters so the shipment isn't 5 years in the sending.

As to likes I used to be able to say I love me some B.E.E.R. didn't really matter which brand, then some idgits started playing with my favorite adult beverage, and adding fruit, then wayyyyy too many hopps. So now I've become a picky old Man when it comes to beer.

So for me the only beer I have ever tasted with fruit in it that didn't taste like chit was a Leinie. Definitely no beer should ever meet the great Pumpkin, YEkkkkkk.










And unlike Nathan I absolutely do dislike, hate is such a strong word, anything with IPA on the label.

So for me plain old beer that isn't trying to impress the "in crowd" especially the darker thicker stouts, but I can do fine with Porter, Pilsner, Ales, but again not IPA's, Lagers. So I have a huge list of possibles, and have enjoyed many a different beer.

So my short list is NO fruit, and NO excess hopps (IPA). Who knew East Indian people made beer? Well it would seem at least to me, they don't. LOL…..


----------



## pottz

> Cool CF. I used to get down in the Charlotte area fairly often but haven t been in a while. I bookmarked Legion s site. Next time I m in Charlotte, I ll go check it out.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> His first solo gig (master brewer) with them is a new Trolley Barn He is putting six new beers in that location.
> 
> - controlfreak


thats a pretty cool concept they did something similar out here a few years ago,had 2 or 3 breweries and a few food vendors.


----------



## pottz

> I like Pottz don t care where I ship to either. I just don t have much history shipping out of the 50 US states, so I may need help in navigating those waters so the shipment isn t 5 years in the sending.
> 
> As to likes I used to be able to say I love me some B.E.E.R. didn t really matter which brand, then some idgits started playing with my favorite adult beverage, and adding fruit, then wayyyyy too many hopps. So now I ve become a picky old Man when it comes to beer.
> 
> So for me the only beer I have ever tasted with fruit in it that didn t taste like chit was a Leinie. Definitely no beer should ever meet the great Pumpkin, YEkkkkkk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Nathan I absolutely do dislike, hate is such a strong word, anything with IPA on the label.
> 
> So for me plain old beer that isn t trying to impress the "in crowd" especially the darker thicker stouts, but I can do fine with Porter, Pilsner, Ales, but again not IPA s, Lagers. So I have a huge list of possibles, and have enjoyed many a different beer.
> 
> So my short list is NO fruit, and NO excess hopps (IPA). Who knew East Indian people made beer? Well it would seem at least to me, they don t. LOL…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


i agree about beers with fruit in em,or coffee,too trendy for me.


----------



## controlfreak

> So my short list is NO fruit, and NO excess hopps (IPA). Who knew East Indian people made beer? Well it would seem at least to me, they don t. LOL…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


It was the Brits that started the IPA's. The only way they could get beer to the troops in India before it went bad was to over Hop it and the IPA was born.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm an IPA guy too but I like most anything that isn't a dark beer. As a rule, I'll give any beer a fair shake but there is only two dark beers I've ever had more than one of and even those aren't on my top 25 list. One type I really like a lot is Saisons but they are few and far between. So if you get my name and you have any local brewers that make a Saison, yes please


----------



## HokieKen

> I like Pottz don t care where I ship to either. I just don t have much history shipping out of the 50 US states, so I may need help in navigating those waters so the shipment isn t 5 years in the sending.
> ...
> 
> - therealSteveN


We restrict this swap to the CONUS SteveN because shipping alcohol internationally is no simple matter. So no worries on that front ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I m an IPA guy too but I like most anything that isn t a dark beer. As a rule, I ll give any beer a fair shake but there is only two dark beers I ve ever had more than one of and even those aren t on my top 25 list. One type I really like a lot is Saisons but they are few and far between. So if you get my name and you have any local brewers that make a Saison, yes please
> 
> - HokieKen


same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.


----------



## Lazyman

I sort of eased into IPA's by accident. I started with plain pale ales and was getting kind of bored with them but when I was in San Francisco I tried a Lagunitas IPA and it was love at first drink. It has a pleasant hopps flavor but sort of a middle of the road bitterness. I am able to get Lagunitas in Texas so I drank that for a while but started to try other IPA's from craft breweries here and when I traveled and they have really grown on me. There *are *some real stinkers out there where they try to get too fancy or sometimes just plain weird combinations so it pays to read descriptions before you try a new one. That probably goes for all beer types.


----------



## doubleG469

I like beers that have been distilled to at least 40% ABV, aged 8+ years (prefer 12 - 20 years).

So…. yeppers..

NO IPA's for me please.


----------



## JD77

Yeah, doubleG, if it starts with a mash I probably like it. And if I don't end up liking it, I at least like to try it. I think the biggest trick is to get your head in the right place to really appreciate the artisanal quality of each, beer or bourbon. I suspect a lot of over-hopped IPAs really only exist to cover up a poor malt, but the good ones are exceptional.


----------



## drsurfrat

long, but funny quote:
"They say revenge is a dish best served cold. This isn't correct. Revenge is a dish best served lukewarm or at room temperature (depending on the room) with a side of sauerkraut lightly sprinkled with pepper, a generous helping of golden brown roasted potatoes, and a large loaf of marble rye, washed down with any kind of unfiltered wheat beer.
But whatever you do-and remember this, as it can be a matter of life or death-don't put any sort of fruit in the beer. Fruit doesn't belong in beer." 
― Brian South, The Zombie Sheriff Takes Tucson: A Love Story

Alright, it seems I am not then only one with woodworking writers block, so I am in.


----------



## mikeacg

> We restrict this swap to the CONUS SteveN because shipping alcohol internationally is no simple matter. So no worries on that front ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait a second! Didn't I get a bunch of beers and a cool beer tote from that Aussie in Hong Kong 2 years ago?
Ha ha ha! Hey Anthony - are you back in the air?

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

> So for me plain old beer that isn t trying to impress the "in crowd" especially the darker thicker stouts, but I can do fine with Porter, Pilsner, Ales, but again not IPA s, Lagers. So I have a huge list of possibles, and have enjoyed many a different beer.
> 
> So my short list is NO fruit, and NO excess hopps (IPA). Who knew East Indian people made beer? Well it would seem at least to me, they don t. LOL…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


I'm with Steve on this! No fruit on pizza either!

And I drank a lot of Leinies while I was in college (as Chippewa Falls, WI is like 30 miles from Menomonie… UW-Stout! Yes, I went to a beer-named school!)


----------



## pottz

> We restrict this swap to the CONUS SteveN because shipping alcohol internationally is no simple matter. So no worries on that front ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wait a second! Didn t I get a bunch of beers and a cool beer tote from that Aussie in Hong Kong 2 years ago?
> Ha ha ha! Hey Anthony - are you back in the air?
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


i think he's still on the ground,he hasn't been posting much lately.


----------



## HokieKen

> We restrict this swap to the CONUS SteveN because shipping alcohol internationally is no simple matter. So no worries on that front ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wait a second! Didn t I get a bunch of beers and a cool beer tote from that Aussie in Hong Kong 2 years ago?
> Ha ha ha! Hey Anthony - are you back in the air?
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Yes you did Mike  But that was only because Anthony was able to receive his package at a Chicago hotel and mail his out when he was stateside. Unfortunately, I don't think most US-HK travel has resumed. Between the political unrest and the pandemic, I think our Aussie friend probably remains grounded…


----------



## therealSteveN

> same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.
> 
> - pottz


Ohh hail, send em all to me, along with a knife


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I suspect a lot of over-hopped IPAs really only exist to cover up a poor malt, but the good ones are exceptional.
> 
> - JD77


After a few hundred, it becomes quite easy to discern between the two ;-)



> long, but funny quote:
> "They say revenge is a dish best served cold. This isn't correct. Revenge is a dish best served lukewarm or at room temperature (depending on the room) with a side of sauerkraut lightly sprinkled with pepper, a generous helping of golden brown roasted potatoes, and a large loaf of marble rye, washed down with any kind of unfiltered wheat beer.
> But whatever you do-and remember this, as it can be a matter of life or death-*don't put any sort of fruit in the beer. Fruit doesn't belong in beer*."
> ― Brian South, The Zombie Sheriff Takes Tucson: A Love Story
> 
> Alright, it seems I am not then only one with woodworking writers block, so I am in.
> 
> - drsurfrat


I typically agree but I have to admit that I do love a Shocktop or a good Witbeir with an orange smashed in it on a hot summer evening


----------



## duckmilk

> Wait a second! Didn t I get a bunch of beers and a cool beer tote from that Aussie in Hong Kong 2 years ago?
> Ha ha ha! Hey Anthony - are you back in the air?
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


He is an airline pilot and I think he mailed it from within the US.
Edit: Kenny already covered this


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, my 1st beer swap was in 2017 and I sent a belgian saison to ksSlim (who never posted). It was made in the brewery also owned by the distillery I work for. It was on tap only, but the brewer bottled a couple for me and it was good. Alas, the brewery closed. I would also like to find a good saison somewhere.


----------



## drsurfrat

I drank Coors in my teens, Anchor Steam in my 20's, Guinness in my 30's, Sierra Nevada in my 40's, friend's home-brews throughout, and since my best friend likes wine, I drink wine with her.
I know I will enjoy whatever is sent to me.

Another quote, this from Epicurus:
"We should look for someone to eat and drink with before looking for something to eat and drink."


----------



## mikeacg

> same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.
> - pottz
> 
> Ohh hail, send em all to me, along with a knife
> 
> - therealSteveN


Send them to me! I already have a knife so it will be cheaper…

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

> Yes you did Mike  But that was only because Anthony was able to receive his package at a Chicago hotel and mail his out when he was stateside. Unfortunately, I don t think most US-HK travel has resumed. Between the political unrest and the pandemic, I think our Aussie friend probably remains grounded…
> 
> - HokieKen


He's too busy playing guitar to work these days! He's making great progress!!!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ohh hail, send em all to me, along with a knife
> 
> - therealSteveN


you want fries with that ?


----------



## mikeacg

If I get Mike (aka Duckmilk) again, I'll make sure he gets some Saison from Brewer Bob!


----------



## therealSteveN

> when I was in San Francisco I tried a Lagunitas IPA and it was love at first drink.
> - Lazyman


My Wife's Sis and her fambly live in Petaluma. My Wife and I just happened to be there when they came out with IPA there. Don my BIL was all wild about it, he loves IPA. I had one, then switched to a real beer.  My Wife was right with me.

Locally we can get it at Kroger, Walmart, and Target. Plenty of others too. I only mention them because at the stores of each I go to here, if you find a brand that is licensed in Ohio, just not routinely carried, they can get it in for me. Not sure how Texas alcohol rules/laws treat it, but if it's same as here, you may try those 3 if there is a good local presence.

I know a lot of people don't have Krogers per se, but their family of stores includes a lot of grocery store names. My Kroger plus card is good for perks at all of them, so even far away from home we can get discounts on groceries all over the country.

https://www.kroger.com/i/kroger-family-of-companies

Here is a beer finder for Lagunitas by zip code, you might get surprised.

https://lagunitas.com/beer-finder


----------



## therealSteveN

> same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.
> - pottz
> 
> Ohh hail, send em all to me, along with a knife
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Send them to me! I already have a knife so it will be cheaper…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Grrrrrrrr back off Pilgrim….


----------



## therealSteveN

> same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ohh hail, send em all to me, along with a knife
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> you want fries with that ?
> 
> - pottz


Fries sounds so pedestrian. Maybe some nice fried taters and onion, with a chunk of good sausage.


----------



## therealSteveN

Saison is a picky word. If you see it in France it most certainly is a fruited up highly carbonated bottle of pizz water.

Now if it's origin is Belguim, then a nice Wheaty roast with a lot of local grains, not as hopp forward as an IPA. Other names will be Farmhouse Ale, almost always a rustic blend, and as someone mentioned often not bottled for mass consumption, but keged for local use.

Probably as big a list as you will find in the US is from Beer Advocate.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/styles/129/


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sheesh. Go away for a couple days, and there's 72 messages to wade through. There was no WiFi at the hotel because the woman at the counter didn't know how to reset it, and no cellular data in the town we stayed in.










That's the Rio Grande Gorge, as seen from the bridge on US 64. Driving along through what looks like prairie, and suddenly you're on a bridge 600 feet over a river, and the bridge is just 600 feet long.










We overnighted in Eagle Nest. Which sits on Eagle Nest Lake. Pretty!










After all the eating along the way, dinner tonight was a sopaipilla from Sopaipilla Factory Restaurant in Pojoaque, and cherries (more than just four) from a roadside stand in Velarde.

Gonna sleep well tonight.


----------



## pottz

> same here no dark stouts or porters that you can cut with a knife,although the wife would probably enjoy it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ohh hail, send em all to me, along with a knife
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> you want fries with that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Fries sounds so pedestrian. Maybe some nice fried taters and onion, with a chunk of good sausage.
> 
> - therealSteveN


sounds damn good to me.


----------



## pottz

> Sheesh. Go away for a couple days, and there's 72 messages to wade through. There was no WiFi at the hotel because the woman at the counter didn't know how to reset it, and no cellular data in the town we stayed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Rio Grande Gorge, as seen from the bridge on US 64. Driving along through what looks like prairie, and suddenly you're on a bridge 600 feet over a river, and the bridge is just 600 feet long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We overnighted in Eagle Nest. Which sits on Eagle Nest Lake. Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the eating along the way, dinner tonight was a sopaipilla from Sopaipilla Factory Restaurant in Pojoaque, and cherries (more than just four) from a roadside stand in Velarde.
> 
> Gonna sleep well tonight.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


never heard of soapaipillas had too look it up,sounds good.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> never heard of soapaipillas had too look it up,sounds good.


Sopaipillas are basically sweet tortillas, fried until they poof up. They're yummy, and if you ever visit NM, they're something you should probably try.

Best ones we've found so far are at Rancho de Chimayó , but I haven't really had a bad sopa in NM.


----------



## EricFai

I'm still looking to see what some of the local places have around here.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P, that's a getaway!


----------



## drsurfrat

Sopapillas were a staple for desert growing up in San Diego. Deep fried and covered in honey. What a memory.


----------



## duckmilk

What I sent ksSlim Steve was a belgian saison, no fruityness.

My mother used to make sopapillas when I was a kid, used to fill it with honey.

A little history Dave, the dam at Eagle Nest Lake was built by the Springer brothers in the early 1900's. The government (I assume US because NM wasn't a state back then) sued them for it but they won the suit. They later sold it back to the government for lots of money. The whole valley was owned by them and the land all the way east including the town of Cimarron, it was all part of the Maxwell land grant. The town of Springer is named after them.
Looking north to the mountains from your picture is still part of the CS Ranch (Charles Springer) where we have been on trail rides several times hosted by the family. The ranch encompasses about 130,000 acres (from the ranch website).


----------



## Lazyman

I grew up in San Antonio and if a Mexican restaurant didn't have sopapillas for dessert, we didn't consider it a Mexican restaurant. That reminds me. I need to plan a trip to SA to get some Mexican food.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for the info, Duck! I've still got your tortilla recipe filed away here, but we buy tortillas at the farmers market and sopas fresh at restaurants, so I haven't made up a batch.

We drove down from Red River to Eagle Nest, so I think we drove along the edge of the ranch on the way down on NM-38.

I've got a friend who lives near Santa Cruz, CA, and he worked at Los Alamos for a while when he was fresh out of college. Keeps threatening to come visit because he can't find decent sopas anywhere around the Bay Area.


----------



## therealSteveN

> never heard of soapaipillas had too look it up,sounds good.
> 
> Sopaipillas are basically sweet tortillas, fried until they poof up. They're yummy, and if you ever visit NM, they're something you should probably try.
> 
> Best ones we've found so far are at Rancho de Chimayó , but I haven't really had a bad sopa in NM.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Locally we have a slightly further South source we like a lot, but still a sopa is a vessel to be loaded with honey, fruit or other sweets. Our stop is El Mason in West Carrolton, Ohio. The Castor family has had their family resturant since 1978. They are from Central America, and further South when Herman Sr. worked as a mgr for NCR back in the day, they moved all over South America. When NCR brought him to Dayton, they started the family place, going ever since. Good eatin.

Sopas are like sex in that even a bad one is very good.


----------



## HokieKen

All of the Saisons I've had were light, crisp wheat beers. Very underwhelming taste at first but with very complex flavors following and a nice clean aftertaste. They were also fairly low ABV so you could have 4 or 5 in an evening without feeling full or having more than a nice pleasant buzz.

Duck, you sent me a Cucumber Saison from that brewery that year and it was fabulous. The cucumber flavor was a stroke of brilliance. If that beer was still available, I would figure out a way to buy it in annual supply quantities.

Controlfreak, give your BIL a heads up - C U C U M B E R. S A I S O N. I'd ride my bike to Charlotte with saddlebags full of growlers every other month or so if he could nail down a good one


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Controlfreak, give your BIL a heads up - C U C U M B E R. S A I S O N. I'd ride my bike to Charlotte with saddlebags full of growlers every other month or so if he could nail down a good one
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds yummy if perfected. I'd ride my bike up to Charlotte with a keg on the passenger seat whenever I got thirsty.


----------



## Lazyman

Someone would have to send me a cucumber beer because I don't think that I would ever say, "Hey! I think I'll try the cucumber one".

We buy some fresh made masa whenever we can so that we can fry up our own puffy tacos. We have only found masa for tamales in DFW so we have to head south to get it.


----------



## controlfreak

SIL not only responsible for the brews at the new Trolley Barn but also Legion's Plaza Midwood location in Charlotte.

Beautiful pictures Dave, I think that is the bridge I can see as I come out of Albuquerque when I am headed to Taos. One day I need to drive over for that view.


----------



## DavePolaschek

CF, That bridge is 12 Miles NW of Taos on US-64.

The weirdest thing about the bridge is you don't see hardly any sign of either the bridge or even the gorge u til you're on it. You really need to stop at the rest stop on the west side of it and walk out onto it to catch the view.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan you were asking about a fliptop cart I believe here is what came across a facebook group I am in.










I have plans to one if you want me to send them to you or bring them by at some point


----------



## HokieKen

> Someone would have to send me a cucumber beer because I don t think that I would ever say, "Hey! I think I ll try the cucumber one".
> ...
> 
> - Lazyman


I agree but I mentioned liking Saisons so Duck sent me a couple of those and they were yummy. The flavor wasn't overwhelming but it was definitely recognizable. And delicious


----------



## controlfreak

> Nathan you were asking about a fliptop cart I believe here is what came across a facebook group I am in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans to one if you want me to send them to you or bring them by at some point
> 
> - Keebler1


I meant to look at mine last night but I am pretty sure I used 3/4 EMT. The way it is sandwiched in wood all the way around it doesn't really have a weak stress point. I have a DW planer on one side and a Rigid spindle sander on the other. It doesn't feel flimsy at all.


----------



## HokieKen

On the choice of pivot for the tool cart, I would add that you have to account for not just the weight of the planer but also add the weight of whatever size wood you'll be putting through it. In your case though, I don't expect that'll be an issue. Even the smallest black pipe at the BORG should be way stronger than strong enough.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Keebler. I'm about 90% done with the build. All that is really left is to assemble the pieces for the pivoting top.

The piece of black pipe I had on hand was too short and when I went to buy another one, I stumbled upon a 3' x 3/4" steel stake for under $5 so I opted for that for the axle instead.


----------



## HokieKen

Out of curiousity, how are you locking it against rotation Nathan? I used eye bolts with wingnuts and pinned the eyes inside the table so they swing into slots in the corners. I wouldn't recommend that unless you really need to have it realigned perfectly every time. I would use a sliding bolt lock on one corner if I were doing it again. If you are using eyebolts, make sure you have plenty of clearance when they swing so you don't have to back your wing nuts or whatever completely off to clear the corner. I learned that one the hard way.

Another tidbit is to make sure your tools on the opposite sides are relatively balanced. If you end up with the bulk of the mass of both tools on one side, it can be a bit of a pain to wrestle it around.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I built a cart not long ago (2-3 years??) totally worth it.

I have some heavy stuff on mine and it does great. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Lazyman

If you look closely at my diagram. You may be able see that I notched the sides and added wings to one of the surfaces so that it rests on the side instead of between them. I thought that this would be easier when wrestling with the heavy planer than trying to align the eye bolts. I am planning to use window sash locks to hold it down tight. I will use barrel bolts to lock the side without the wings.


----------



## controlfreak

> CF, That bridge is 12 Miles NW of Taos on US-64.
> 
> The weirdest thing about the bridge is you don't see hardly any sign of either the bridge or even the gorge u til you're on it. You really need to stop at the rest stop on the west side of it and walk out onto it to catch the view.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yeah, that gorge is cool. In the winter I am so eager to ski I don't do any sight seeing. My son just bought a condo at Taos so it is possible I may make it out in the summer too.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good tact Nathan. Sash locks are ideal. The only downside I see is that you can only pivot it one way. Which shouldn't be an issue at all. But if it were me, I'd find a way for it to be a major pain in my ass….

Then only thing I see with your model that may be some concern is racking side to side. Depending on how you orient your planer, that may or may not end up presenting as an issue. Rabbeting the bottom horizontal member and dadoing the top one would help with that to some degree. Pinning the ends of your pivot in place would too but that may not be possible if your top is designed so that the steel rod has to rotate vs the top rotating on the steel rod. Worst case, you could add some gussets at the bottom on top of the upper horizontal member.

Like I said, these "issues" are probably purely theoretical. My engineer brain is just conditioned to try to identify and eliminate all possible failure modes on the front end of any project ;-P


----------



## therealSteveN

> I'd ride my bike to Charlotte with saddlebags full of growlers every other month or so if he could nail down a good one
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAOo Ken You are painting a picture that has me giggling.


----------



## Lazyman

You've mentioned all of the things I am worried about too Kenny. Racking is part of why I added the horizontal shelf and I was thinking gussets might be needed as well. I didn't use a rabbet but I may use a dado for the shelf. I could glue a cleat to sort of simulate a rabbet if it still needs rigidity I suppose. I was contemplating the best way to secure the rod to the sides to add stability. The rod will be able to spin freely inside the top so just drilling a pin in through the top probably makes the most sense.

BTW, I got the idea for the tabs from the YouTuber Fischer's shop. In hindsight, since my top is basically 3 layers of plywood, I should have made the tab in the middle layer. This way, not only are the cutouts the same but it also will have whatever surface is on the bottom between the sides which might help make it more stable or at least allow me to add something that pulls the sides tight against it.


----------



## controlfreak

Here is a article on Legion that my wife just found here SIL James Rutledge gets a nice plug near the end. A little off topic but at least beer related.


----------



## pottz

got some stuff in today for my swap project tryin to get a jump on it.being a newbie dont wanna piss kenny off. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Only thing I've done is try a few new beers pottz. So you're way ahead of me!


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm being a slacker, just drinking beer for practice.  It is hot, and very humid today. Manana. It really is an indefinite time in the future. I'm trying to be as relaxed as I can, Siesta's too. Sí

Friday I go in to get my carotid looked at. They are saying my Ultrasound sux this year, so gonna cath me to see just how blocked I am. For a guy already with a huge scar on my chest. I don't wanna stress. Hopefully I'll be back in the shop Saturday.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Just got the goodies today. Now I got a theme so the build begins.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, you sent me a Cucumber Saison from that brewery that year and it was fabulous. The cucumber flavor was a stroke of brilliance. If that beer was still available, I would figure out a way to buy it in annual supply quantities.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow, I had forgotten about the cucumber! The head brewer (I think his name was Blake) left to go someplace in the DFW metroplex if I remember. I do know where the guy is that took over the brewery after him. I may have to find out where he went. He was really pretty talented at making beer.


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## pottz

> Only thing I've done is try a few new beers pottz. So you're way ahead of me!
> 
> - HokieKen


slacker !!!!


----------



## pottz

> I m being a slacker, just drinking beer for practice.  It is hot, and very humid today. Manana. It really is an indefinite time in the future. I m trying to be as relaxed as I can, Siesta s too. Sí
> 
> Friday I go in to get my carotid looked at. They are saying my Ultrasound sux this year, so gonna cath me to see just how blocked I am. For a guy already with a huge scar on my chest. I don t wanna stress. Hopefully I ll be back in the shop Saturday.
> 
> - therealSteveN


damn steve i hope it goes well.thats the one thing my family doesn't have problems with,the heart.now cancer thats another story.


----------



## pottz

> - duckmilk


thats just not right duck !


----------



## duckmilk

It doesn't have to be right, just good!


----------



## pottz

> It doesn t have to be right, just good!
> 
> - duckmilk


id have to try it i guess,just sounds like a weird combination.thats the beauty of this swap,learning new things.


----------



## duckmilk

I need to find the guy who made it and see if he still is. Kenny liked it and he's picky.


----------



## pottz

> I need to find the guy who made it and see if he still is. Kenny liked it and he s picky.
> 
> - duckmilk


most premadonnas are duck-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Damn right


----------



## pottz

> Damn right
> 
> - HokieKen


lmao!


----------



## doubleG469

> Thanks Keebler. I'm about 90% done with the build. All that is really left is to assemble the pieces for the pivoting top.
> 
> The piece of black pipe I had on hand was too short and when I went to buy another one, I stumbled upon a 3' x 3/4" steel stake for under $5 so I opted for that for the axle instead.
> 
> - Lazyman


Going to have to swing by and see yours. I have been eyeballing ideas on this for the last month or so.


----------



## Lazyman

We will see how well it works out, Gary. I am a little worried about racking so we will see. I have not assembled the top yet. I simply have one piece resting on there with some scraps supporting it on the right. I found some really nice (on one side anyway) prefinished plywood waiting for bulk pickup last week which is why I finally started to build it.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks good nathan. Anyone else having issues when clicking the link in their email f4om your phone to get to the swap thread? Mine just started saying it was unsecure and they are using an unsupported protocol. Have to go to my browser to get on.


----------



## Lazyman

I clicked a link someone posted on a LJ page to another LJ project and got the same problem.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Looks good nathan. Anyone else having issues when clicking the link in their email f4om your phone to get to the swap thread? Mine just started saying it was unsecure and they are using an unsupported protocol. Have to go to my browser to get on.
> 
> - Keebler1


Yeah, they've just updated the security certificate from the look of it.
It killed my bookmarks as well

Change
http://lumberjocks.com/
To
https://www.lumberjocks.com/


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yeah, they ve just updated the security certificate from the look of it.
> It killed my bookmarks as well
> 
> Change
> http://lumberjocks.com/
> To
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/
> 
> - MikeB_UK


Thanks for pointing this out, Mike. I hadn't been able to get in since last night, since the address bar in Safari on iOS doesn't show piddling details like the www. or http vs https.


----------



## pottz

ive had no issues but someone clicked on one of my pm's and got a strange message about security.


----------



## controlfreak

I found adding a drawer to the bottom of the flip cart kept it from racking. It was also came in handy for all the wrenches and accessories that fall out when the flip happens.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I found adding a drawer to the bottom of the flip cart kept it from racking. It was also came in handy for all the wrenches and accessories that fall out when the flip happens.
> 
> - controlfreak


I did the same.


----------



## JD77

Started digging through my stash of woods and pulled out a few choices. Before we get assigned recipients, anyone want to lob in with their preferences? Im thinking my project will be on the smaller side so I can use the fancy stuff. Good news is I found some more of the reclaimed cedar tubafor!

From left-to-right: Walnut, western red cedar, purpleheart, spalted dogwood, wenge, padauk, blue spalted maple, hard maple, and cherry. Not pictured: red oak, white oak, Eastern red cedar, and persimmon.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be interested to see something from that Dogwood


----------



## pottz

> I d be interested to see something from that Dogwood
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 also love padauk.


----------



## Lazyman

> I found adding a drawer to the bottom of the flip cart kept it from racking. It was also came in handy for all the wrenches and accessories that fall out when the flip happens.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> I did the same.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I will probably do that too. It is bound to help with racking, especially if I put a back on the drawer box at the bottom.


----------



## drsurfrat

> I d be interested to see something from that Dogwood
> - HokieKen


Me too, I love the look of spalted woods. And it would match the scraper that I got from Nathan


----------



## pottz

where is everyone,you guys been practicing beer drinking and have too much-lol.


----------



## drsurfrat

Oh, no, no, of course not. I happen to be drinking wine.


----------



## Lazyman

It's Beer-thirty here.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a free Friday evening! I can't decide whether to go to the shop or hop on my bike and climb a mountain. So I'm gonna start with this and see where the evening takes me


----------



## bndawgs

Can't drink too much tomorrow at a birthday party, so drinkinga few tonight. Amstel light for old time's sake


----------



## Keebler1

Made a pen this evening. Had a blank I designed the mold in fusion, 3d printed it then cast green and yellow alumilite. Turned it and put on a virage rollerball kit.


















First beer of the night


----------



## drsurfrat

Keep, that is spiffy, the 3D printer opens up very distinct designs, doesn't it.

I meant to say "I am Groot"


----------



## Keebler1

Yes that printer has been running for the past 2 weekends. Made 2 sets of domioes with a box and other stuff.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler, I need to get into the 3d printing game. But I've been saying that for years. You jumped right in and are doing great things! What do you use for drawing? Solidworks, sketchup?


----------



## Keebler1

Fusion 360 if I dont find what I want on thingiverse


----------



## HokieKen

Well I settled on a compromise between shop and bike. Took a nice ride to the beer store on the other side of town and got some of these.









A little out of my comfort zone but I like Belgians. Now I'm gonna nurse one and whittle a bit. Unless the humidity forces me inside…


----------



## pottz

> It's Beer-thirty here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


oh hell ya…....


----------



## pottz

> Made a pen this evening. Had a blank I designed the mold in fusion, 3d printed it then cast green and yellow alumilite. Turned it and put on a virage rollerball kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First beer of the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


nice pen work keebler


----------



## pottz

> Well I settled on a compromise between shop and bike. Took a nice ride to the beer store on the other side of town and got some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little out of my comfort zone but I like Belgians. Now I'm gonna nurse one and whittle a bit. Unless the humidity forces me inside…
> 
> - HokieKen


you got it kenny,a balance of life,what could be better ?


----------



## duckmilk

Nice pen Keebs.

Nothing wrong with a Belgian. Speaking of, at work I found the phone # of the brewer that made those saisons. I left his number at work  
Apparently, he is in a much smaller operation so no telling what he is capable of making at the moment. He was talented though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wine and cider here this evening. And watching our favorite show.


----------



## pottz

> Wine and cider here this evening. And watching our favorite show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i got some wine myself but not your sky show buddy.


----------



## EarlS

Forgive me Beer Swappers for I have committed a cardinal sin. There is no beer in my refrigerator on a warm Friday night.

I could have used one (or two, maybe three) to wash down some truly mediocre Mexican food. Even for IA it was meh.


----------



## pottz

> Forgive me Beer Swappers for I have committed a cardinal sin. There is no beer in my refrigerator on a warm Friday night.
> 
> I could have used one (or two, maybe three) to wash down some truly mediocre Mexican food. Even for IA it was meh.
> 
> - EarlS


kenny id say,he's out! even a casual beer drinker like myself has plenty of beer on hand.


----------



## controlfreak

Good Saturday morning to ya. I woke up at 4:30 am and if it wouldn't piss the wife off I would have snuck out to the shop. I have only been successful once doing that. She looked in the closet and seeing my running shoes thought "were the hell is he?". I feel a taproom visit coming on today.


----------



## HokieKen

I would suggest wearing your running shoes to the shop ;-)

Earl. That is precisely why you need to join the swap. It'll force you to go beer shopping and as long ad you're there, might as well get yourself a lil sumpin ;-) I had two beers left last night but they were ones I had set aside for the swap so I went after more. Never should the beer well run dry!


----------



## HokieKen

I got a ride in early this morning before it got too hot. I really need to be doing yardwork but the humidity is a monkey sucker today. So shop time it is  Got some machining to do then hopefully I can get some carving blanks prepped for vacation coming up in a couple weeks. The beach the last week of July with grand kids and inlaws all in the same house? Carving stuff and Bluetooth earbuds are a necessity…


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, you think you could 3D print a new insert for this pitching screen if I gave you the measurements?


----------



## bndawgs

Heading down to myrtle tomorrow for the week.


----------



## pottz

> I got a ride in early this morning before it got too hot. I really need to be doing yardwork but the humidity is a monkey sucker today. So shop time it is  Got some machining to do then hopefully I can get some carving blanks prepped for vacation coming up in a couple weeks. The beach the last week of July with grand kids and inlaws all in the same house? Carving stuff and Bluetooth earbuds are a necessity…
> 
> - HokieKen


got the yard work done early,hot and humid here too,tropical moisture coming up from mexico.try and do some shop work if it doesn't get too bad,no air or heat in the shop.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve I can not sure about strength. Do you have a picture of what it looked like originally? Give me inside diameter outside diameter and height and Ill see what I can drum up


----------



## JD77

I hear you on the hot and humid with no climate control in the shop. Got the stock processed and the initial glue-ups done yesterday. Also selected the first of the beer I will send.
This morning did a little turning and got the blanks into rough shape for the next glue step. Best part is my boy did the back yard mowing without me telling him. He's 11.
Well, that's enough bragging from me. Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## controlfreak

Like a dummy I waited until it got hot to mow but I did get some beers down 1st.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm waiting for the sun to go down before I mow. Gotta be done eventually though :-(


----------



## HokieKen

I'm liking this a lot. It ain't light by any means but it has a very summery taste.


----------



## bndawgs

Making fun of me for my blueberry chocolate stout. Hmmmm

I'm not ashamed to admit that I've drank a beer while mowing the grass. And no, I don't have a riding one.


----------



## pottz

> Making fun of me for my blueberry chocolate stout. Hmmmm
> 
> I m not ashamed to admit that I ve drank a beer while mowing the grass. And no, I don t have a riding one.
> 
> - Steve


good multi tasking !


----------



## HokieKen

> Making fun of me for my blueberry chocolate stout. Hmmmm
> …
> 
> - Steve


Yep. And will continue to do so ;-)


----------



## controlfreak

> Making fun of me for my blueberry chocolate stout. Hmmmm
> 
> I m not ashamed to admit that I ve drank a beer while mowing the grass. And no, I don t have a riding one.
> 
> - Steve


Why does this conjure up an image of the video where the guy dressed up like Eddie in a bathrobe drinking PBR while using a flame thrower to clear snow off the driveway.


----------



## Lazyman

> Best part is my boy did the back yard mowing without me telling him. He s 11.
> Well, that s enough bragging from me. Hope you all enjoy the weekend!
> 
> - JD77


Don't get used to it. He's 11 and he is still impressed with the lawnmower. That will pass.


----------



## Keebler1

JD send your boy to my house. My lawn needs to be mowed


----------



## pottz

> Making fun of me for my blueberry chocolate stout. Hmmmm
> 
> I m not ashamed to admit that I ve drank a beer while mowing the grass. And no, I don t have a riding one.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Why does this conjure up an image of the video where the guy dressed up like Eddie in a bathrobe drinking PBR while using a flame thrower to clear snow off the driveway.
> 
> - controlfreak


yeah i can see it ;-)


----------



## JD77

Sorry Keebler, you are a little out of his walking distance. I still want to keep an eye on him while he does it. Hes only 11. Luckily I scored an old lightweight junker lawnmower and got it running and shortened the handle, so he has his own that he can manage. Otherwise I don't think he could do it safely. Besides, his business model is this year to take advantage of vacationing neighbors who need just the front cut at a rather higher rate than they would normally pay. In the future, with rates established, he can get on a regular schedule at more that they would pay for an untested kid. I got screwed over as a kid because I didn't know that I needed to renegotiate higher rates once I was established. He's smart enough to learn from my mistakes and kind enough to not take advantage of people that need help.


----------



## Lazyman

Tonight's brew


----------



## pottz

> Tonight's brew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


wasn't that the official beer of the seattle chop zone ?


----------



## JohnMcClure

I finally got my WS3000 set up after 4 months of it sitting in the box.
For those who have one. What sequence do you follow regarding grits, backs, and bevels of chisels and plane irons?
I'm thinking if I get all the steel in my shop up to the finest grit, I can leave that wheel on and just touch up as needed. But I'd still have to flip the wheel over to dress the backs of blades, or do you leave the backs alone, or settle for a coarser grit on the back for convenience?

Finally. What about a pocketknife? Would you use the WS or easier by hand?


----------



## duckmilk

I don't have a WS John, but once the backs of your chisels are flat there is no need to dress them again unless they are damaged in some way.
I sharpen all knives by hand, pocket and kitchen. A powered sharpener can take too much steel off the blade quickly and reduce it's size IMHO. Creating the initial bevel on a knife may be easier with power.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Duck. The WS is a terrible option for knives unless you buy the knife sharpening attachment. (And I have one I'd sell if you want to go that way). I have the Worksharp knife sharpener too and it's pretty good but I still get better results by hand on oil stones or diamonds.

Are you using the chisel port on the WS3000? If so, I put some 1200 grit sandpaper on the rest and drag chisels over it after honing the bevel to draw the burr off. No need to flip it over and dress the back side again IMO. I have enough wheels that I have the same grit on both sides though which makes it easy to do the back if necessary.

For most blades, I only use the fine abrasive to touch up unless I have a chip or something. I also have the Micromesh 3600/6000 abrasives I use on things like paring chisels and carving tools. Those uktra-fine abrasives are well worth the extra cash IMO and they last forever because you're just hitting the tool briefly by the time you work up to them.


----------



## GregoryH

Count me in! I've been looking forward to this!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I appreciate the WorkSharp tips. Just did all my chisel backs up to 3600, now I'll get the bevels done and then move on to the plane irons next.


----------



## pottz

had a good day working on beer swap projects so i thought a nice firestone brewing pale ale would be a good ending.and yes firestone brewing is the same family that makes the tires.they have a huge tasting room and restaurant up near the solvang area.this is one of my favs.


----------



## therealSteveN

Sitting it out this weekend, and most of next week. Had my cath Friday to scope out my Carotids, Doc went in through my right wrist, so it's all wrapped up, and off limits for 5 days. Good part is following annual ultrasounds for the last 10 years or so I had been told the right side was 55 to 60% blocked, and the cath was because this year the speed at which the blood flowed through was markedly higher, so they figured my blockage had increased dramatically.

Left side is 100% open all the way up, and the Right has a small area at 30%, otherwise completely open. So no more talk of fixing the problem. I have slept most of the time since Friday PM when I got home, relief of no "procedure" in my future.

We bought a 6 pack of Mike's hard Lemonade, PINEAPPLE. Tastes like Monkey piss, so if you like that, go for it. Otherwise just say NO. Trying to make it go away, it's a hard thing to do. Tonight I'm gonna swap and have a brewski pop/hard liquor drink. I've got the new bottle with "reserve" on it. It's one of those gonna need a bigger knife deals.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad to hear you're doing mostly okay, SteveN.

Pineapple is not a flavor I associate with drinks other than piña colada. And getting caught in the rain.


----------



## pottz

that beer looks way too dark for me my friend,for beer it's gotta be a light ale and damn cold.glad to hear the good news about less blockage.


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome aboard Gregory! That gives us a 12-pack of participants


----------



## HokieKen

SteveN, glad to hear the good news  Rest up, there's plenty of time to get a swap project done.

Duck, if you do track down that brew master and he happens to be making that cucumber saison somewhere else, I'd seriously be interested in buying some of it. Either directly from him or indirectly through you.


----------



## HokieKen

Now for the weekend roundup…









That looks fantastic Nathan!










This is one I've had several times. Three Notch'd is starting to rule the IPA throne in my mind 










Looks mighty light Keebs. Was it good?










Hardywood is another local brewery that is very VA-centric. Their beers are pricey and you have to go to the "fancy" stores to get them. Most of my swap packages have included something from them. Most of their beers are a little out of my preference but I really enjoyed this Blackberry Belgian White Ale. It drinks like a wine but tastes like a beer 










Pretty sure that's one that you sent me at some point. Pretty sure it was good too 










That looks yummy pottz! I love a good amber-colored ale. I looked it up and it's not one I would buy based on the IBUs and ABV but your picture makes me want to give it a shot!










Nope. Sorry SteveN but I'm gonna have to let you keep that one. Way too dark for me. I do like the website though and I really like that they give you the recommended serving temperature for the beers. Lots of folks just figure that if it's beer, it should be ice cold. You can really miss out on the flavor and feel of a lot of beers if they're served too cold.

It's good to see most of y'all using a glass. If you're not, you should give it a try.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny yes that beer was good


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I'm working on Bob the Brewer to try making some Cuke Saison. He seems to be interested but I don't know if it will happen before our deadline…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

That would be great Mike  I don't care if it's before the deadline or not. I'll still be drinking beer after the swap is over ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

I predict Kenny dies with a beer in his hand


----------



## therealSteveN

Glad to hear that I have less competition for the really good stuff.  I like most of the Bourbon Barrel Beers, all I have had are dark, and delicious. *^&%$ expensive though.

My Wife who will drink most of the stouts, porters, and anything dark as night, doesn't like the Bourbon barrel beers. Ahh, more for me.


----------



## GregoryH

I'm going to have to get creative. Mwuhahaha! 
Cheers boys!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> I predict Kenny dies with a beer in his hand
> 
> - Keebler1


It's more likely that I'll die with my beer in somebody else's hand…


----------



## pottz

> I predict Kenny dies with a beer in his hand
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> It s more likely that I ll die with my beer in somebody else s hand…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


hey looks like something that happens at our company-lol.


----------



## mikeacg

How I Spent My Weekend…








...trying to decide what to make for this swap!


----------



## GregoryH

Same here. It'll come to me…How do you insert picks? I'm on my phone and I keep getting a " Chrome doesn't support giphs here", well, something like that.


----------



## Keebler1

Click the img button and then chose the file/pic and insert it


----------



## Keebler1

I know what im making for swap just have to have my recipient so I can personalise it.


----------



## HokieKen

Gregory, click the "img" button first:









Then click the "Choose File" button and locate the photo on your computer or phone. Finally, click "Insert this image" and you'll see a link show up in your text box. 









Ignore any and all references to using image hosting software. The site documentation and interface is very antiquated and any pics you upload will be hosted on the site's server.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know what im making for swap just have to have my recipient so I can personalise it.
> 
> - Keebler1


I'll be assigning recipients and sending out names a week from Friday Keebler.


----------



## Keebler1

All good Kenny. Think I need to order some epoxy as well


----------



## GregoryH




----------



## GregoryH

LOL. Thanks guys!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I predict Kenny dies with a beer in his hand
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> It s more likely that I ll die with my beer in somebody else s hand…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I worked in a plastics recycling facility for a couple years, really a prototype pilot plant modeled after european facilities that operated with far greater effeciency. We had too much and too many of everything, including towmotors. We operated two 10 hour shifts with a four hour break to fix what invariably broke. I was in maintenance so 12 hour shifts became common and when we were slow, i.e. something didn't break, towmotor races were on. I liked my job (and my life) so I was a spectator exclusively, some of those guys really missed their calling with NASCAR. Being able to drift a pair of towmotors side by side going backwards at full speed through a relatively narrow opening would have made a highly viewed YT video! There was plenty of paint traded and we were averaging $10K/month on towmotor repair and maintenance with the service company. Thank goodness we farmed that out instead of dealing with it in-house! The worse that ever happened was some Earnhart wannabe clipped a 2" black pipe air line that was being fed by a trio of screw compressors totaling 350cfm, that was LOUD.


----------



## HokieKen

I love driving a towmotor on flat level ground. Anything that goes that fast, turns that tight and is that bottom heavy is fun  That was back before we were married up to a big corporation and things like governors and seatbelts were added though. Nevermind cameras everywhere. Never any mishaps for me or on my watch but, some genius did pick up a pallet to load on a truck one day and proceeded to back it out the bay door. Not the one where the truck was parked either. 4' down to the asphalt. Amazingly he was unhurt. The asphalt and the propane tank were a different story though. I guess a seatbelt is a good idea if you have the ability to miss a whole trailer.


----------



## pottz

yeah weve had a couple guys tip the forklifts forward going too fast with the load too high and hit the brakes.one was out for months with a back injury due to the lift slamming back down.the other one was caught on camera and was let go.cant even remember how many roll up doors have been smashed.


----------



## controlfreak

I have a customer that had a lift slide on wet dock into the rail line. He put in 32 cameras because he was tried of finding a guard rails crushed in the five minutes between shifts "It was fine when I left, It was like that when I showed up". Now he has access control on the lifts, only the operator can start it and if it detects a "hit" it shuts down until a supervisor keys it back on.

Years ago a service tech had to replace a alarm contact on a overhead door after it was replaced because it was hit. Well he had to close it to test the circuit and, you guessed it, beep beep meep crash! driver crashed through the new door. It made it one day anyway.


----------



## duckmilk

Yep, our crew gets to repair overhead doors fairly frequently. Even the experienced drivers sometimes forget to check if the door is open all the way. Two weeks ago I had to use my pickup to pull one out with that was stuck in the soft dirt leading to the roll-off dumpster. The other forklift didn't have enough traction to get it done.


----------



## JD77

It doesn't matter if it's a $2000 door or a $250k lab instrument, somebody will malfunction and blame the hardware. I always ask my people to start at the beginning and walk me through exactly what they did. The sharp ones can usually figure out what they screwed up as they are telling me. Fortunately I don't really have to deal with the type that outright lie about it.

Only about 15 minutes of progress since my last post. I has just started, but my youngest decided she needed a walking stick so I gave her a drawn knife to strip the bark off an appropriate branch. Once dry, we will clean it up and sand it smooth.

Today I spent a few hours replacing the hot water heater. Fortunately, no mess, just a small leak in the pan. Nearest I can tell, it gave 25 years of service. I had been pushing it off because we kinda wanted to go tankless. Eventually, sans kids, we were thinking that the closet could then be turned into a laundry near the bedrooms and the current laundry attached to the garage would be mine for more shop space. We needed bigger gas lines and bigger exhaust vent and really the whole thing was a bit of a luxury, rather than a need at this point.

But, I didn't buy the longest life tank and right about the time the last kid is gone…..


----------



## therealSteveN

> I love driving a towmotor on flat level ground. Anything that goes that fast, turns that tight and is that bottom heavy is fun
> 
> - HokieKen


One of my first Occ Med jobs was at Emery Air Freight. They had some forklifts they used on the outside to unload the planes. They were a little bigger than an A1 Abrams tank, and then there were the forks, freeekin huge things. Some of those huts were heavy. They used to race them around the perimeter. It was 2.7 miles around. A lap took them just at 3:30. We would run the ambulance around the perimeter a few times a night. We were limited to 35 MPH, those guys used to fly by us.

Want some fun, plus you can flip and roll em for more fun.


----------



## RichT

> Sitting it out this weekend, and most of next week. Had my cath Friday to scope out my Carotids, Doc went in through my right wrist, so it s all wrapped up, and off limits for 5 days. Good part is following annual ultrasounds for the last 10 years or so I had been told the right side was 55 to 60% blocked, and the cath was because this year the speed at which the blood flowed through was markedly higher, so they figured my blockage had increased dramatically.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I'm so sorry to hear of your health issues. I don't wish ill-health on anyone.

It does make me wonder why a person with your struggles would get snarky about things like someone's "stature."


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, here you go


----------



## HokieKen

No snipping in my thread unless it's good natured please. I have a thread about box joint blades that I already got the info I was looking for. Feel free to run amuk over there ;-). I ask this humbly and sincerely.


----------



## pottz

> No snipping in my thread unless it's good natured please. I have a thread about box joint blades that I already got the info I was looking for. Feel free to run amuk over there ;-). I ask this humbly and sincerely.
> 
> - HokieKen


thank you kenny


----------



## RichT

> No snipping in my thread unless it's good natured please. I have a thread about box joint blades that I already got the info I was looking for. Feel free to run amuk over there ;-). I ask this humbly and sincerely.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> thank you kenny
> 
> - pottz


First, I just happened to stumble onto this thread and have no intention of hanging around.

If you consider expressing concern over someone's health issues and sharing something I don't understand to be snipping, then I think you misinterpreted my intent.

And… to have the King of Snip chime in is pretty hilarious.

Anyway, I'm gone. Enjoy your swap.


----------



## controlfreak

I'll just take my beer and go home 

Kenny, what box blade did you settle on?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*THE TRUTH :<))))*


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny, what box blade did you settle on?
> 
> - controlfreak


I'm gonna go with the Freud set. Didn't get any feedback to sway me away from it and got some confirming that it is as advertised.


----------



## doubleG469

> No snipping in my thread unless it's good natured please. I have a thread about box joint blades that I already got the info I was looking for. Feel free to run amuk over there ;-). I ask this humbly and sincerely.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> thank you kenny
> 
> - pottz
> 
> First, I just happened to stumble onto this thread and have no intention of hanging around.
> 
> If you consider expressing concern over someone s health issues and sharing something I don t understand to be snipping, then I think you misinterpreted my intent.
> 
> And… to have the King of Snip chime in is pretty hilarious.
> 
> Anyway, I m gone. Enjoy your swap.
> 
> - Rich


******************** what did I miss?????


----------



## pottz

> No snipping in my thread unless it's good natured please. I have a thread about box joint blades that I already got the info I was looking for. Feel free to run amuk over there ;-). I ask this humbly and sincerely.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> thank you kenny
> 
> - pottz
> 
> First, I just happened to stumble onto this thread and have no intention of hanging around.
> 
> If you consider expressing concern over someone s health issues and sharing something I don t understand to be snipping, then I think you misinterpreted my intent.
> 
> And… to have the King of Snip chime in is pretty hilarious.
> 
> Anyway, I m gone. Enjoy your swap.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ******************** what did I miss?????
> 
> - doubleG469


just the usual lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Nobody missed anything. I was just being preemptive to make sure there wasn't anything to miss.


----------



## HokieKen

Beer, bullets and pens. My kinda evening


----------



## pottz

> Beer, bullets and pens. My kinda evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


you sound serious ? is that a warning pertaining too this mornings statement-lol.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Good job Kenny.


----------



## bndawgs

That's $6 in bullets, $. 30 in brass, and $4, in beer. Lol


----------



## bndawgs

Local myrtle beer










Wasn't too bad.


----------



## duckmilk

I have one of those pens somewhere Kenny. The guy that made it wasn't very good.
No fun for me today. Spent about 2.5 hours on the tractor and then had to go send another check to the US Treasury and then another 2.5 hours on the tractor. Not much fun for my day off.
But, making this for supper, sans the grilled onions. I've made it many times and it is GOOD!


----------



## pottz

man that looks and sound real tasty duck.what do you serve it with? maybe just shred up up on some tortillas with rice and beans ?


----------



## HokieKen

That's my "thinkin" phase on a pen my mom asked for. She wanted me to use a shell casing from my grandfather's funeral and make a pen for my nephew's graduation gift. I was trying to figure out how the hell to do it. I do have a plan now at least and got a wood blank glued up. Now I just have to machine the casing and fit an insert in it. And I have until Friday to get it done. Woo hoo and grrrr.

Steve, there's a litte burger joint down on the boardwalk that has a nice selection of local MB brews. Check it out if you get a chance. We're doing VA beach this year so I get to look for a new spot to hide from the family and drink.


----------



## drsurfrat

I was going to tease you about shooting blanks, but that casing deserves nothing but respect.


----------



## HokieKen

That would in now way be disrespectful to the casing Mike. And I deserve no such respect so I applaud your wit ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

His wife probably ensured that he's shooting blanks years ago.


----------



## HokieKen

Within a year of getting married, we ensured I was shooting blanks and she was wearing kevlar just in case. I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## RichBolduc

And we all appreciate that…

Rich



> Within a year of getting married, we ensured I was shooting blanks and she was wearing kevlar just in case. I wasn t taking any chances.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

You're welcome Rich. I'm pretty awesome but even I'm self-aware enough to know that nothing good would spring from my loins. And even if it was good when sprung, I'd certainly F it up in 18 years ;-)


----------



## pottz

> You re welcome Rich. I m pretty awesome but even I m self-aware enough to know that nothing good would spring from my loins. And even if it was good when sprung, I d certainly F it up in 18 years ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lmao-same reason i did it,god only knows what would have gone wrong.


----------



## Lazyman

At least this spammer is pretending to stay on topic.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah and he's been on for 39 minutes and only had one post. And his link looks legit. I ain't clickin' on it to find out though…


----------



## controlfreak

I had a kid on the way and then decided to get married, I guess that's backwards but I guess it worked out.


----------



## HokieKen

Well my wife had a kid, then graduated high school, then married me 15 years later. So I'm not sure how you orient that process ;-)


----------



## controlfreak

I had two kids and still wasn't old enough to buy liquor yet. The guy at the package store said "if you are old enough to have two kids, you are old enough to have a drink".


----------



## HokieKen

I've never gotten a woman pregnant and have 3 grandkids with a fourth due in October. And I'm not even 50. Life can be an ironic sumbich sometimes. To be fair though, I did probably have more than my share of liquor both before and after I could do so legally ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny I just looked everywhere I could think of and can't find that pen. I was going to take some pictures, but, you're an engineer, you can figure it out 

We had a mix of veggies with it Pottz, and flat bread.


----------



## pottz

my wife came with a kid,4-1/2,i decided right away that was enough for me.never regretted it.


----------



## pottz

> Kenny I just looked everywhere I could think of and can t find that pen. I was going to take some pictures, but, you re an engineer, you can figure it out
> 
> We had a mix of veggies with it Pottz, and flat bread.
> 
> - duckmilk


that sounds good too.


----------



## HokieKen

The swap has officially began! These showed up from drsurfrat today


----------



## drsurfrat

Ah, so they did show up. But they look unopened…


----------



## HokieKen

They were kinda warm when they got here Mike. They're in the fridge. I'm gonna get my machining done on my pen before I start drinking. They should be cold by then 

I am gonna save the Fear and Patience for another day. Double IPA with 8% ABV doesn't generally boost my productivity ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

I have two rules I apply to myself in my "shop"

2 beers = no power tools (16 oz Fear and Patience would count as two)

3 times bleeding = stop until tomorrow.

These aren't so much about productivity as about survival


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, same here. After 2 beers I stop doing any woodworking besides sanding.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer is usually my end of day reward. I don't like saw dust or metal filings in my beer and the the tankards with lids hit me in the face.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I successfully machined the brass casing down.









And turned a Cocobolo barrel for the other end.









Now it's on to CA glue finish and polishing it up. So it's time for my reward 









Unfortunately Mike's beers still aren't cold enough so I figure I'll polish off my VA beer tonight and start fresh with my MA beers this weekend )


----------



## HokieKen

Et fini' et bonne soire!


----------



## GregoryH

Heck yea! I have started 2 different projects for the swap so far and I don't think either one will make the cut. Can't decide on what I want to make. You guys ever hit that wall during these swaps?


----------



## HokieKen

Every single time Gregory ;-) I rarely know what I'm making until well after I get a name. Last year was easy 'cause my recipient uttered something that stuck in my mind and it meshed well with a carving project I was pondering anyway.


But it's rarely that easy for me to settle on a project.


----------



## Keebler1

That pen came out looking great Kenny


----------



## MikeB_UK

Nice job on the pen Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. I don't like the look of the copper but that's the kit my mom picked. Other than that I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## doubleG469

I am waiting for a name before I even start. I want to know who the victim will be so…. Let's draw some names.


----------



## Keebler1

If i get rid of a couple pen comissions i can start on my extra


----------



## HokieKen

> I am waiting for a name before I even start. I want to know who the victim will be so…. Let s draw some names.
> 
> - doubleG469


Monday is the deadline to sign up so I'll draw names on Tuesday or Wednesday so everyone can get a jump.


----------



## pottz

well ive already got a couple in the works and a little extra done but what im doing should work for anyone,i hope ?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Larry, I might personalize whatever I decide on for my recipient but it won't really influence what I make. Whatever I decide on will be something I'd be willing to send to any of the participants.


----------



## therealSteveN

Not having done this before, is it proper to PM recipient to ask about which of the thousands of beers they enjoy, or to just make a WAG from info they leave in this thread?

The latter seems like it may be more fun.


----------



## pottz

> Not having done this before, is it proper to PM recipient to ask about which of the thousands of beers they enjoy, or to just make a WAG from info they leave in this thread?
> 
> The latter seems like it may be more fun.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeas i was wondering the same ?


----------



## HokieKen

> Not having done this before, is it proper to PM recipient to ask about which of the thousands of beers they enjoy, or to just make a WAG from info they leave in this thread?
> 
> The latter seems like it may be more fun.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Don't PM your recipient. They aren't supposed to know they're your recipient until they get the package. Kinda like a secret santa ;-) If you do want to ask them something specific though, just shoot me a PM and I'll act as a buffer and ask them for you then let you know what they say.

I guess I should have clarified that in the OP for new folks but:

Don't let your recipient know you're sending to them until they get the package
After you get your package, feel free to PM your sender to thank them but, don't post it here in the thread and don't post any pictures of your package until reveal day
Don't post your project in the projects section until after your recipient posts it here in the thread on reveal day
You are welcome, encouraged even, to post in-progress "teasers" while you're working on your project. But make them so we can't tell what you're making or who it's for. 
Reveal day is a big day. I love it. It's like Christmas morning so don't you dare F it up for me. Take pictures of your package contents including the project and the beers when you open it. Then post it on reveal day with pictures and tell us about it and who sent it to you. This is when everyone's stuff gets shown and talked about. People who duck out on reveal day suck. It's a slap in the face to your sender. 
Don't F up reveal day
Don't F up reveal day
Don't F up reveal day

and finally:
*DON'T F UP REVEAL DAY*


----------



## pottz

> Not having done this before, is it proper to PM recipient to ask about which of the thousands of beers they enjoy, or to just make a WAG from info they leave in this thread?
> 
> The latter seems like it may be more fun.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Don t PM your recipient. They aren t supposed to know they re your recipient until they get the package. Kinda like a secret santa ;-) If you do want to ask them something specific though, just shoot me a PM and I ll act as a buffer and ask them for you then let you know what they say.
> 
> I guess I should have clarified that in the OP for new folks but:
> 
> Don t let your recipient know you re sending to them until they get the package
> After you get your package, feel free to PM your sender to thank them but, don t post it here in the thread and don t post any pictures of your package until reveal day
> Don t post your project in the projects section until after your recipient posts it here in the thread on reveal day
> You are welcome, encouraged even, to post in-progress "teasers" while you re working on your project. But make them so we can t tell what you re making or who it s for.
> Reveal day is a big day. I love it. It s like Christmas morning so don t you dare F it up for me. Take pictures of your package contents including the project and the beers when you open it. Then post it on reveal day with pictures and tell us about it and who sent it to you. This is when everyone s stuff gets shown and talked about. People who duck out on reveal day suck. It s a slap in the face to your sender.
> Don t F up reveal day
> Don t F up reveal day
> Don t F up reveal day
> 
> and finally:
> *DON T F UP REVEAL DAY*
> 
> - HokieKen


got it kenny
got it kenny
got it kenny

*GOT IT KENNY-LOL !*
glad you told us i dont wanna get a swap block on my first one ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> People who duck out on reveal day suck.


My least favorite part of running swaps is people who duck out. Next one I run, I will be serious about booting people who don't check in weekly. Might piss a few people off, but I'm too old to worry about the many people who think I suck.


----------



## pottz

has it been a problem with people entering a swap and not completing their project,i couldn't imagining doing that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

We've had a few, Pottz. I think two of the swaps I ran had someone disappear mid-swap. And the most recent plane swap had a guy who only posted to the thread twice. Once to say he was in, and a second time around the progress picture date to say he wasn't dead. But the guy who sent him a plane got no warm fuzzies from seeing his recipient say "thanks!"


----------



## drsurfrat

I did PM him to make sure he got it and he was very thankful. I think he just isn't into public posting…


----------



## pottz

> We've had a few, Pottz. I think two of the swaps I ran had someone disappear mid-swap. And the most recent plane swap had a guy who only posted to the thread twice. Once to say he was in, and a second time around the progress picture date to say he wasn't dead. But the guy who sent him a plane got no warm fuzzies from seeing his recipient say "thanks!"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


man thats just [email protected]#$ing sad.guess he just wanted a free plane!


----------



## MikeB_UK

Sometimes it just gets away from you pottz, by the time you realise plan A won't work there is no time for a plan B and sometimes life just gets in the way.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> man thats just [email protected]#$ing sad.guess he just wanted a free plane!
> 
> - pottz


No, fair do's he sent a nice plane, just didn't join in the banter/social part.


----------



## drsurfrat

And he made a beautiful chisel plane for his recipient, so it was *all* good.

Man, now I need to come up with something for this swap, but fortunately i am not the only one saying this. At least I know I can find beer.


----------



## Lazyman

Most of the fun of these swaps is the regular check ins and regular kidding around.

BTW, it's beer-thirty and my reward for a day in the shop is to get Elevated (again). Man I love this beer-all 16 ounces of it.


----------



## MikeB_UK

At least if plan A goes wrong in this swap Mike folks can always just chuck together a bottle opener and send beer


----------



## MikeB_UK

Err, not to say if your plan is a bottle opener thats a bad thing, seen some nice bottle openers in these swaps


----------



## Lazyman

Nice save Mike.


----------



## MikeB_UK

It's OK Nathan, I think they are too drunk to notice


----------



## drsurfrat

Not drunk, but yes, drinking.
Anchor Steam.

It's pushing towards closing time over there, i'n'it? - wait, never mind, mentally on west coast time


----------



## controlfreak

You laugh but when I was making my tote last year and it kept getting smaller as I was learning how to dovetail, I bought some bottle openers from Woodcraft. I cant turn so I bought some pen blanks to do something with as back up.


----------



## controlfreak

You laugh but when I was making my tote last year and it kept getting smaller as I was learning how to dovetail, I bought some bottle openers from Woodcraft. I cant turn so I bought some pen blanks to do something with as back up.


----------



## pottz

> man thats just [email protected]#$ing sad.guess he just wanted a free plane!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, fair do s he sent a nice plane, just didn t join in the banter/social part.
> 
> - MikeB_UK


ok good at least he did his part,i guess he was just a shy introvert like me….......


----------



## pottz

> At least if plan A goes wrong in this swap Mike folks can always just chuck together a bottle opener and send beer
> 
> - MikeB_UK


damn kenny said he wouldn't tell what i was doin !


----------



## pottz

> Not drunk, but yes, drinking.
> Anchor Steam.
> 
> It s pushing towards closing time over there, i n it? - wait, never mind, mentally on west coast time
> 
> - drsurfrat


2pm my time day off in the shop,about anther hour and in the spa with something cold.


----------



## MikeB_UK

I'm on Vocation Life and death at the minute
https://www.vocationbrewery.com/collections/hoppy/products/life-death

They've called it a US style IPA, but its pretty good anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

I checked my kits and realised i dont have the correct size bit. Luckily i had to get a flashlight and plug at lowes. Did finish these 2 comission pens finally



















Gun metal blade click pen


----------



## GregoryH

Lmao. I could probably post pics of my finished product and you guys would stil have no clue what it is, the way it's going. Hell, I don't even know.


----------



## pottz

> I checked my kits and realised i dont have the correct size bit. Luckily i had to get a flashlight and plug at lowes. Did finish these 2 comission pens finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun metal blade click pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


nice pens keebs.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Lmao. I could probably post pics of my finished product and you guys would stil have no clue what it is, the way it s going. Hell, I don t even know.
> 
> - Gregory


If all else fails, call it art, if they don't get it then it's dowm to them, right?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I checked my kits and realised i dont have the correct size bit. Luckily i had to get a flashlight and plug at lowes. Did finish these 2 comission pens finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


I am groot


----------



## GregoryH

Pen looks great. I want to get a lathe.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Pen looks great. I want to get a lathe.
> 
> - Gregory


Step back from the precipice, you end up with bowls on every flat surface, just ask, well not the poeple here, but their other halves hosting dinner parties with 247 bowls and plates, none of which match


----------



## duckmilk

> People who duck out on reveal day suck.
> 
> My least favorite part of running swaps is people who duck out. Next one I run, I will be serious about booting people who don't check in weekly. Might piss a few people off, but I'm too old to worry about the many people who think I suck.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Why are you guys picking on me? Can't you call it something else other than duck out?

Kenny, *I"M IN*. I think you have my info, if not let me know.
I never got a reply from the brewer that made the cukes. I'll keep trying though.

My project will be something I've made before but not one I've posted on LJ. It will be another out of the box thing but customized for beer drinking.

Gotta go drink beer with my coworkers now.


----------



## duckmilk

> Pen looks great. I want to get a lathe.
> 
> - Gregory
> 
> Step back from the precipice, you end up with bowls on every flat surface, just ask, well not the poeple here, but their other halves hosting dinner parties with 247 bowls and plates, none of which match
> 
> - MikeB_UK


LOL


----------



## Keebler1

Yes Greg you need to join us and get a lathe


----------



## drsurfrat

Yes, give in to the lathe desire…

Join the bowling league.

Learn what instant gratification REALLY means.

Look at every tree with a secret yearning to chop it down into chunks.


----------



## pottz

> Pen looks great. I want to get a lathe.
> 
> - Gregory
> 
> Step back from the precipice, you end up with bowls on every flat surface, just ask, well not the poeple here, but their other halves hosting dinner parties with 247 bowls and plates, none of which match
> 
> - MikeB_UK


ha ha, oh man my wife would totally agree with you,after my my first 6 or 8 bowls she's like,so what are you gonna do with em? i just shrug and say,thats your problem,i just make em-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Well im done for the day. I knew better than to press there. Need to get a different press.


----------



## pottz

> Yes Greg you need to join us and get a lathe
> 
> - Keebler1


i agree but be warned,it's gonna cost you and create a fetish you cant stop.but…..yeah just do it man!!!!


----------



## pottz

sams club run this morning and happened upon this quad of firestone ipa's.judgement too follow.


----------



## pottz

been a long day for the beagle.i think she needs a good ale?


----------



## duckmilk

> Learn what instant gratification REALLY means.
> 
> - drsurfrat


OK, I promised myself not to post after drinking with my buddies, so I'll leave my comment to this unsaid.
Really difficult to do though.

That is one cute pup Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Learn what instant gratification REALLY means.
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> OK, I promised myself not to post after drinking with my buddies, so I ll leave my comment to this unsaid.
> Really difficult to do though.
> 
> That is one cute pup Pottz
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah, sometimes-lol


----------



## EarlS

I'm officially sitting this one out. :+(

For some reason, we have commitments every weekend until mid September. Either we are travelling or folks are coming over to stay with us. Looks like I need to have a chat with SWMBO about messing with the beer swap. Work isn't any better, which means limited time at night after long days that start at 5 AM. I think Dave P has it right with the whole retirement thing.

I still don't have any beer in the fridge, if that tells you how it's going.


----------



## pottz

> I m officially sitting this one out. :+(
> 
> For some reason, we have commitments every weekend until mid September. Either we are travelling or folks are coming over to stay with us. Looks like I need to have a chat with SWMBO about messing with the beer swap. Work isn t any better, which means limited time at night after long days that start at 5 AM. I think Dave P has it right with the whole retirement thing.
> 
> I still don t have any beer in the fridge, if that tells you how it s going.
> 
> - EarlS


sounds like a full blown lj's rescue is needed .all resourses will be put into full force needed earl,stay calm,help is on the way


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, you can whittle during lunch breaks or when traveling. I'll bet you could whittle a corn cob to make bottle opener. After that you just need one trip to a beer store or brewery.


----------



## pottz

> Earl, you can whittle during lunch breaks or when traveling. I ll bet you could whittle a corn cob to make bottle opener. After that you just need one trip to a beer store or brewery.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah,cmon you can do it ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Why are you guys picking on me? Can't you call it something else other than duck out?


Sorry Duck!



> I'm officially sitting this one out. :+(


Bummer, Earl. But I'm with you on the bench. Between the impending jury duty and honey-dos, it's best for me to sit this one out, too.



>


Who's a good girl? Yes you are!


----------



## Keebler1

> Earl, you just need one trip to a beer store or brewery.
> 
> - Lazyman


 He doesnt even need to do that. Just sign up for a beer subscription box


----------



## pottz

dont worry dave,ive got a special way your gonna be in the swap and you wont have to do a thing-ha ha!


----------



## mikeacg

> I m officially sitting this one out. :+(
> 
> For some reason, we have commitments every weekend until mid September. Either we are travelling or folks are coming over to stay with us. Looks like I need to have a chat with SWMBO about messing with the beer swap. Work isn t any better, which means limited time at night after long days that start at 5 AM. I think Dave P has it right with the whole retirement thing.
> 
> - EarlS


You want me to call her Earl! We need you in this swap!!! Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

> Kenny, *I"M IN*. I think you have my info, if not let me know.
> I never got a reply from the brewer that made the cukes. I ll keep trying though.
> 
> Gotta go drink beer with my coworkers now.
> 
> - duckmilk


Alright! Welcome to the party Duckmilk! I think you were one of my early victims and you were very gentle about my results… I'll make sure you get some Cuke juice!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

> dont worry dave,ive got a special way your gonna be in the swap and you wont have to do a thing-ha ha!


Hopefully it's not a "present" from the beagle. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> dont worry dave,ive got a special way your gonna be in the swap and you wont have to do a thing-ha ha!
> 
> Hopefully it's not a "present" from the beagle. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ha ha, no dont worry.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of, how is the no pooping sign working Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Speaking of, how is the no pooping sign working Dave?


Working great, Steve! We've gone through the first 100 bags, and haven't had any "presents" in the ditch since the first week it was up. Looks like we're going to average one bag per day, which is a little more than the other bag stations, but I kind of expected that, as the guy who maintains those lets them run empty before he orders new bags, so there's two or three weeks with an empty box.

Gotta go out with the weed-whacker and clean up some buffalo gourd that's growing around the post, but I'll do that some morning when it's not so hot out there. There are already gourds, so I'll probably end up hauling out our trash can after it's picked up on Wednesday and filling it up right away again.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I m officially sitting this one out. :+(
> 
> For some reason, we have commitments every weekend until mid September. Either we are travelling or folks are coming over to stay with us. Looks like I need to have a chat with SWMBO about messing with the beer swap. Work isn t any better, which means limited time at night after long days that start at 5 AM. I think Dave P has it right with the whole retirement thing.
> 
> I still don t have any beer in the fridge, if that tells you how it s going.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl following that last 18 months or so, everything is FUBAR'd or changed and may never return to what we called normal. All of our still working friends are saying Whattttttttt?

I highly recommend the retirement thing. Uncle is gracious enough you can be on his paid list, and still earn some side $$$$, sleeping in and naps can be real life options, if you choose to go there. Me personally I have no idea how I ever worked 60 plus hours a week, and got anything else done, cause there is a LOT to be done.



> Yes Greg you need to join us and get a lathe
> 
> - Keebler1


Ohhhhhhhh, invitation to a slope only slightly less slippery that old hand tools. 

I must resist….


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny I missed a few days, and the posts just rolled in. I kept scrolling back to my question, and yes I see the answer.

I'll keep reveal day the Christmas Morning of your dreams. 

If a complete Beer swap history of projects exists, I haven't found it. I do find some varied project reveals, but can't say I've seen the Motherload. Can the participants, and all other followers who have paid more attention than I to the past beer swaps have a favorite project or 3 they felt were award winners? If so do you have a link?

Still open to changing my initial thought for a build, would rather see options with time on the clock as opposed to up against the wall.


----------



## duckmilk

Steve, if you scroll up to the beginning of this page to Kenny's original post, he shares links to the first 4 swaps.


----------



## pottz

workin in the shop on projects right now,a little warm,mid 80's inside but nothing too much for the beer swappers-lol. 3hrs till something cold.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here are links to all five beer swaps and within each one, you can find the tag for the projects tagged correctly for that swap (not all projects are tagged correctly).

I don't think there's a master list of all the beer swap projects, but if I can knock something together quickly, I'll edit it into this reply or something.

2017 beer swap projects

2018 beer swap projects

2019 beer swap projects

2020 beer swap projects

And finally, there aren't any 2021 beer swap projects just yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I highly recommend the retirement thing. Uncle is gracious enough you can be on his paid list, and still earn some side $$$$, sleeping in and naps can be real life options, if you choose to go there. Me personally I have no idea how I ever worked 60 plus hours a week, and got anything else done, cause there is a LOT to be done.


I think retirement is pretty sweet, too. My sweetie retired at 53, and I did at 54. But neither of us had kids, and while I pissed away money fairly quickly as a young'un, I paid off my house in 13 years once I bought it, and then socked away money pretty fast in a retirement account and savings account once the house was paid off. My sweetie started saving earlier, and slow & steady saved up an awful lot. Compound interest is pretty darn neat!

With COVID keeping us at home for most of the past 15 months, we've managed to get almost all of our home improvement projects done. At my previous house, while working full time, it took me a dozen years to get through the punch-down list I made when I bought it.

The hardest thing (if you don't have spawn who expect to be fed and clothed and sent to school) is health care spending, and if you're careful about your income, buying health insurance on the exchanges isn't too bad, at least here in NM. It wasn't horrible for my sweetie in MN, either. It's pretty handy for folks who have saved a lot that the cost of health insurance is based on income, rather than on assets. Thanks, Obama!

Note that my previous post has the links to all of the correctly tagged beer swap projects and if you save that link, you can find it in the future. Maybe Kenny could even edit it into the first post.


----------



## EarlS

OK - peer pressure wins out. That and a little time this afternoon in the shop to start a project for the beer swap. I'm in, just don't tell SWMBO. Oh, and my plan B is a 6-pack of Milwaukee's Best and half a tubafor cut into short pieces that will fit in a fixed rate box. That keeps the cost under $100.

Kenny - you have my info.


----------



## therealSteveN

Gee Earl, glad we cornvinced ya. You stole my Plan B.


----------



## pottz

looks like it might be the biggest beer swap yet.


----------



## therealSteveN

Dave, Duck, thanks for the direction to the Mothership of Beer Swap project threads. Several had me laughing pretty good. Still thinking of plans A, C, and D.


----------



## Keebler1

Love turning alumilite and getting ribbons like this.


----------



## duckmilk

> looks like it might be the biggest beer swap yet.
> 
> - pottz


Kenny hasn't added me and Earl to the list yet, but it might be. But not everyone that participated in the previous ones have project posts in the links above. Some got the wording messed up and their post went into the netherlands and some just never posted their project at all.
It is important that when you post your project that you tag it with the *exact wording* as the OP calls for, or it will be somewhere else. This site doesn't use spell check.


----------



## Keebler1

Pen for today


----------



## pottz

> Pen for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


looks great.


----------



## duckmilk

That's pretty, what did you use?


----------



## Keebler1

Its a blank made from alumilite on a slimline deco pen kit. Someone im in a group with on facebook sent the blank to me his wife made it


----------



## therealSteveN

> Pen for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


I love your pen model.

Nice pen too. Is it a form of aluminum? Looks more like a plastic, the ribbons anyhow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! 125 posts to read. (Yea, I still been keeping up but can't get in). Just finished a trip to Duke for my wife, just a check up. I went out looking and a local grocery store had the biggest selection of beer I have ever seen!


----------



## pottz

if you ever are near a total wine store check em out,over 3000 beers.with that many a lot of em must go way beyond the expiration.


----------



## GregoryH

Picking up beer this week and starting my third project. LOL. Will be looking at lathes also. Woot!


----------



## Keebler1

What size lathe are you looking for Gregory?


----------



## MikeB_UK

Siren soundwave IPA, pretty good, bit hoppy


----------



## GregoryH

I'm not quite sure just yet. I know im not looking to make table legs for example. But things like pens and bowls/cups.


----------



## Keebler1

Ive heard decent things about laguna 12/16. You can do outboard turning for bigger bowls. I have a jet 1840 and like it. Nathan and gary have the bigger laguna and they like those. Depends how big you want to turn, how much room you have and what your budget is. Kelleys crafts has some nice carbide tools. I would say go as big as you can afford to so you dont have to upgrade later when you decide you want something bigger


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'll make this beer-related, but I'm asking for suggestions and it's not about beer.
It's about my shop which is entirely spray foam insulated except for the 8 by 8 rollup door. It is not a panel door that can be insulated.

Say you put out a cold beer can on a humid day. You have 2 problems:
First, the beer warms up. This rate is down to the heat capacity of the beer, thermal conductivity of the can, delta-temp between the air and the beer, and if we want to get technical (we dont) convection/circulation plays a part.

Second, moisture in the air condenses on the can, making it wet. Some people call this "sweating" but I am not one of them.

For the casual drinker, problem 1 is more significant. Problem 2, however, is an issue if someone sets that beer on your cast iron tablesaw top.

And this leads us to my beer can, or, rollup door:


















Any suggestions?
I'm thinking about a rollup screen set inside the door recess, to create a humidity "buffer zone", but I'm unsure if it would help.

The water isn't causing immediate harm, but I don't like it and I'm concerned it could cause issues down the road. In my climate, this will be wet 9 months out of the year.


----------



## DevinT

I would purchase a set of plastic curtains like they use in warehouses. I use them in my own home to create climate zones that are easily controlled. I get mine from stripcurtains.com


----------



## Lazyman

So is that condensation forming and running off the inside of the rollup door? Seems backwards for summer. I would have assumed the door was warmer than the inside air of the shop.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, no sir, that is the front porch (outside). But it is still a nuisance. And a little moisture does get inside, but not much.


----------



## Lazyman

Oh, so the shop and therefore the door are both cooler and condensation is forming on the outside?


----------



## DavePolaschek

John,

I (and multiple friends back in Minnesota) used either air conditioning or a dehumidifier to solve that sort of problem. Drop the humidity in the shop enough and you won't have condensation issues. As a bonus, it feels a lot cooler on a hot day because your sweat can actually evaporate.

Alternately, move to New Mexico. Although monsoon season gets a little humid (the dewpoint this morning was about 60 because we had a half inch of rain overnight), it's still nothing like the tropical jungle greenhouse weather folks in more humid areas experience for most of the year.

If I ever move somewhere else, I'll probably end up rusting all my tools before I get around to oiling them properly.


----------



## GregoryH

Right on. Thanks for the info., I'll check it out for sure!


----------



## controlfreak

New Mexico, the only place after a night of party when I got up the next morning the bowl of potato chips left out, were crispier than than when the bag was opened. What does that tell you.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> New Mexico, the only place after a night of party when I got up the next morning the bowl of potato chips left out, were crispier than than when the bag was opened. What does that tell you.
> 
> - controlfreak


That you weren't very hungry?
Don't recall ever opening a pack of crisps and not eating them.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan, correct!
Devin, I like that idea, though not a big fan of the look. The door is rarely opened, I might add. But the plastic curtain would create a buffer zone for temperature and probably move the condensation from the metal door to the plastic strips, which would be an improvement. 
And the strips are almost certainly cheaper and easier to install than a roller screen, so that's another plus.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave, the air conditioning works great. Interior humidity is excellent and low. Its the condensation on the outside of the metal door that has me concerned.


----------



## DevinT

Re: the look

I had an artist cut giant vinyl prints of Banksy artwork and I skillfully applied it to the strip curtains. Looks amazing.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, the air conditioning works great. Interior humidity is excellent and low. Its the condensation on the outside of the metal door that has me concerned.


Ahh. Got it. Then the "move to New Mexico" part of the plan is more applicable. You would need a really big dehumidifier to get all of Texas dehumidified.


----------



## pottz

so devin have you decided to jump in yet or you gonna sit this one out?deadline is here.


----------



## controlfreak

I think the only solution short of an air lock is to look into an insulated door whether it is made by you or purchased. May as a side benefit make the space more comfortable and less costly to cool.


----------



## Lazyman

So what is the RH of the shop? If the AC is keeping it below about 50% and you reapply your wax to your cast iron tools at least twice a year, I would not worry about it too much. Creating a buffer will probably help by simply allowing the door to warm up a few degrees. Another thought would be to have a fan blowing warmer air from near the sealing down on the door? Might be easy to test that theory by hanging a box fan up there temporarily. Also, you may actually get more moisture wicking up through the foundation than from the condensation seeping under the door.


----------



## EarlS

John - Just how cold is the shop? And what is the outside temperature and humidity?

Woo hoo here is something I know a little bit about. I get to use some of my heat transfer and psychometric knowledge from college. The condensation is created because the temperature on the surface of the door exposed to the high humidity (outside) reached the dew point and the humidity in the air condensed (just like dew in the mornings). The solution to problem is to add some resistance to the heat transfer. Stagnant air is a great insulator. But you need something between the interior surface of the door and the cool air in the shop. Some cheap curtains would work, or something like that.

Alternatively, increase the temperature in the shop 3-4 degrees and turn on a fan. An insulated door would be the best solution since it will also lower you A/C bill.

Your cast iron shouldn't be at risk as long as you keep the A/C going. A fan will help with that as well. The bigger issue is the potential mold from the condensed water on the floor.

Meanwhile, I'm once again ordering stuff for the swap. This time, a 3/4" radius roundover bit since I haven't gotten to making a stand for the lathe my Dad brought me. I need a couple 1-1/2" dowels. I have enough done that I could even send a progress picture. My goal is to get the swap build done ASAP so I'm not desperately rushing around to get it finished. That reminds me - Is Grant going to participate???


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lots of great inputs. So far I'm loving the strips. An insulated door is out of the question at this time but could possibly be arranged in the future.

Its 92f and 99% humidity (guessing) darn near every day here.
I set the Daikin minisplit to 75, but it doesn't seem to ever shut off. Temperature gets down into the 60s inside the shop! Ideally would stay at 74. Comfortable enough but reasonable on the electric bill.
I don't really trust this, but here's what my cheapo thermometer/humidity measure says for the interior. Note the high/low are supposed to be the last 24 hours.


----------



## DevinT

I've got to make that decision to join the swap or not. I think I might have to sit this one out. Parenthood looking to be a bit more challenging than I had predicted. Need some time to acclimate.


----------



## duckmilk

John, why not put a weather barrier on the concrete floor under the door so the condensation stays out of the shop. Just like if rain was creeping under the door, an adhesive weather strip would direct the moisture to the outside.
Someone on another thread was having issues with the rain coming in and I found a link to a floor barrier which he applied. It stopped the rain ingress. I think it was something from amazon


----------



## pottz

> I've got to make that decision to join the swap or not. I think I might have to sit this one out. Parenthood looking to be a bit more challenging than I had predicted. Need some time to acclimate.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah i didn't expect you on this one, you got a full plate right now.once again congrats on a beautiful boy and future lumber jock.


----------



## pottz

firestone propagator series strata ipa.5.6 abv.pretty tasty.


----------



## duckmilk

John Here


----------



## duckmilk

I hope no one expects beauty from the project I'm making for this swap, cause they will be disappointed. Functional, but butt ugly.


----------



## pottz

> I hope no one expects beauty from the project I m making for this swap, cause they will be disappointed. Functional, but butt ugly.
> 
> - duckmilk


LMAO ive seen your work,it's not gonna be that bad. just include good beer and no one will complain!


----------



## bndawgs

Question, will this panel handle 240? Or can you tell?


----------



## Lazyman

It looks like those 2 bottom breakers on the right are 240. Basically a 240 circuit taps both 120 lines so take up 2 slots on the panel.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats, Devin! A new spud is a good excuse for missing a swap.


----------



## bndawgs

Gotcha. Looking at a house with a 50×36ft barn. I want the house so bad. 10 acres, but it's a ton of money.


----------



## pottz

> Gotcha. Looking at a house with a 50×36ft barn. I want the house so bad. 10 acres, but it s a ton of money.
> 
> - Steve


if you can swing it do it,dont end with regrets for the next 20 years sayin i shoulda done it.ive done that myself,coulda been retired already.but only if it makes financial sense.


----------



## Lazyman

> I've got to make that decision to join the swap or not. I think I might have to sit this one out. Parenthood looking to be a bit more challenging than I had predicted. Need some time to acclimate.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> yeah i didn t expect you on this one, you got a full plate right now.once again congrats on a beautiful boy and future lumber jock.
> 
> - pottz


Congratulations Devin. Was he early? For some reason I though you were about a month away.


----------



## pottz

nathan go on gunnys garage she posted a bunch of pic's,he's beautiful.


----------



## Keebler1

Can you post a link pottz?


----------



## pottz

> Can you post a link pottz?
> 
> - Keebler1


just go on the forums,it's usually at the top,we talk a lot -lol.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Steve, yes.

Duck, thanks!

Devin, I'm happy for you and lol at your underestimation of the magnitude of the project. I have 4 so I am well aware.


----------



## Keebler1

Congrats Devin. Hope youll hang around and help us poke fun at Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

John, could you put something like this on the inside of your door? It's only 3mm but should provide enough insulation to keep the door closer to the ambient temperature and prevent the condensation.

Devin, congratulations! Having a new baby is about as good of a reason to sit a swap out as one can have 

Steve, yeah that panel will take 230 breakers. Like Nathan said, there's already two in there. Good luck with the house if you decide to go that way. Although, at least down here in this part of the state, I think buying a house right now unless you absolutely have to is nuts. Anything between 200 and 500k sells within 24 hours of listing and usually well above the listing price.

I was in Ohio all weekend visiting family so I haven't done my housekeeping and the beers Mike sent me were left lonely in the fridge. I shall rectify both of those issues today though!


----------



## HokieKen

List of participants has been updated in the OP. Welcome back Earl and Duck and welcome aboard Jeff.

Today is the last day to sign up so I'll be assigning names and sending them out in the next couple of days.

Everyone please be sure you've read the OP in its entirety and make sure you're good with all the requirements. We don't ask for much but *you HAVE to participate in the thread* and for our first-time brethren being baptized into the swaphood, *send me a picture by 8/23 showing that you have a project ready to ship*. And I ain't your mama, I won't be sending reminders. Just do it.

When I send out names, if you get the name of a first-timer, I'll ask that you do not ship your package to them early. Wait until I receive a picture from them and I'll let you know it's safe to ship. We do this so if someone bails without notice, their sender can re-route their package to the slacker's recipient and nobody gets left empty-handed.

And I swear I'm not picking on you fellas ;-) But it seems without fail, there is always one swapper who either doesn't send a package at all or sends something they obviously went out and bought on the way to the post office. In the 2019 swap, somebody got a six pack of crap beer and a turning blank from Woodcraft that still had the wax and the price tag on it. But, last year was the first year with the rules about thread participation and newbies sending a picture of their completed project before the ship date and we had no SNAFUs. So that's how we roll. The good news is, once you get your participation trophy this year, you can play in all future beer swaps without having to send pictures


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny it is a PITA to try and acclimate 50+ people to a swap that is run like this when they are used to being paired up with someone and left to do their own thing. On another note Kenny want to take a trip to texas and mow my back yard? I have weeds as tall as my fence and a bunch of beer in the fridge for ya. If we run out of beer Ill send my wife to celina to pick up more


----------



## HokieKen

I would Keebler but I mulled it over and decided to go to the beach next week instead. It was a tough decision but they have beer too ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Man, it was hard to get up this morning. I wish I was still at the beach.

I don't think we're going to try for that house. It's probably not the best financial decision for us. Although, I would have loved to have that acreage and barn. At 50×36, I could ride my pink moped from my table saw to the bandsaw. Ha


----------



## bndawgs

I didnt think we had any issues in 2019 with the swap did we?


----------



## HokieKen

No, you're right Steve. I looked back and the last terd was in 2018. 2019 was a small group of known swappers so there were no issues. Anthony was our only rookie that year and he came through with flying colors


----------



## controlfreak

I am going to sit this one out too and although I may look pregnant that is not the reason. I have too many projects on my bench right now and one of them (not complete) is another swap. I don't want to risk being "that guy" if I don't manage my time well.


----------



## Keebler1

CF I sat out the plane swap thinking I would get some projects done. Nope the wood for my workbench is still sitting in front of my mitre saw station lol


----------



## bndawgs

I was a rookie in 2019 too as well.

I have a pretty good idea for a project, just not sure how much time I will have available. Maybe I'll try to play along on the side to see if i can finish it. I actually haven't done any work in the shop for a couple months.


----------



## Keebler1

Hard to believe I started my swaps back in 2019 with the bbq swap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, it's a rollup door, not a panel door, so 3mm wrapped around each layer of the cylinder could cause issues… but it might still work! I have a scrap of that stuff, I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah John, I wasn't sure. My son has those same type of doors in his garage and it seems like you could squeeze 1/8" in there without issue but I haven't actually tried or climbed up on a ladder to see how much gap is actually in there when it's rolled up. He's never had any issues with condensation (his is unconditioned and un-insulated) so we've never had cause to explore. He is planning on insulating at some point in the future though and it does get pretty dang humid here so I'll be anxious to see how you resolve it.


----------



## JD77

John,
Be unique and make a pair of barn doors….and put them ON YOUR BARN! In all seriousness, your 8×8 opening is just perfect for a couple sheets of plywood, a couple slabs of insulation board, a little trim and paint and your choice of hanging hardware. Then again, even with the the price of lumber supposedly falling, it may be cheaper to buy a whole new insulated door.

If you do it, don't forget to make a video and put it on Youtube and claim you paid half as much as you really did.


----------



## EarlS

John - here are a couple of ideas:

insulation

option 2

Option 3

Build a frame

These remind me that I could do a better job sealing my insulated garage door so there isn't a gap on the sides.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry.
> 
> - HokieKen


just hope none of the wives comes on here kenny ?


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm really liking the barn door idea JD77. The door is recessed in the 8" beams so I'd lose no room at all. And it would look awesome from the outside. They needn't be airtight because they just create a buffer zone. 
Lots of good ideas, now y'all go make some triple-insulated beer cozies.


----------



## HokieKen

Turmeric beer. I'm being healthy tonight thanks to Mike!


----------



## jeffski1

No better way to get back in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree Jeff, beer and shop time just go together


----------



## duckmilk

> I hope no one expects beauty from the project I m making for this swap, cause they will be disappointed. Functional, but butt ugly.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> LMAO ive seen your work,it s not gonna be that bad. just include good beer and no one will complain!
> 
> - pottz


You don't know what I'm making though.


----------



## pottz

> I hope no one expects beauty from the project I m making for this swap, cause they will be disappointed. Functional, but butt ugly.
> 
> - duckmilk
> id better be quiet or kenny will give me you on purpose-lol.
> LMAO ive seen your work,it s not gonna be that bad. just include good beer and no one will complain!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You don t know what I m making though.
> 
> - duckmilk


----------



## HokieKen

> …Functional, but butt ugly.
> 
> - duckmilk


That's my wife's pet name for me.


----------



## pottz

> …Functional, but butt ugly.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> That's my wife's pet name for me.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## duckmilk

Your wife is perceptive


----------



## jeffski1

Wife was at work so I was on my own.


----------



## drsurfrat

So wadja think of that spice beer Kenny? Seemed good and was certainly full of flavors, , but I just don't like non-beer flavor in my beer.

I think I have swap idea, FINALLY.


----------



## JohnMcClure

A spice rack to keep handy for adding to your beer lol!


----------



## HokieKen

Not exactly my cup o' tea if I'm honest Mike. Certainly drinkable and won't go to waste but the spice flavor was dominant and underwhelming at the same time. Like watered-down cider kinda. I can see the appeal for some but not for me. It's still way better than a Budweiser ;-) It's still very greatly appreciated too!

I'm still holding the double IPA for an evening when I have time to savor it )


----------



## HokieKen

Names are assigned so registration is officially closed! I'll work on sending out e-mails with recipient information later today.


----------



## HokieKen

My morning meeting got cancelled so I had a few free minutes to send out names. So check your inboxes, you should have a name and address for the LJ that you'll be sending a package too. Let me know if you didn't receive an e-mail.

Just to re-clarify, name assignments are random and are round-robin style. So the person you are sending to is not the same person that will be sending to you. And your recipient shouldn't know that you are sending to them until they open the package. Also, make sure you put a note in your package that includes your LumberJocks handle so your recipient knows who to credit on reveal day.

I don't know if I mentioned it before but *DON'T F REVEAL DAY UP*. For those who have never had the pleasure of experiencing a reveal day, go to last year's beer swap thread and skip down to post #1523. That's where reveals begin. That'll give you an idea of what to expect  It might also give you some ideas. There are usually some packages that folks don't post a project write up for so you might see a couple that don't come back in the project searches I posted in the OP.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Not exactly my cup o tea if I m honest Mike. ...
> - HokieKen


Yea, mine either, sorry there were three. It was described as a saison, so thought it might suit you.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I probably just don't like Turmeric very much. I'm the same way with pumpkin and cinnamon, I just don't like the flavor. I did enjoy the lightness and crispness of the beer itself. It was just the subtle flavor seemed "off" to my palette.

There may have been three but there is one lone survivor now. So I obviously didn't hate it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Now that names have gone out, I suggest everyone post their beer preferences so their sender has something to go on when picking them out. Otherwise, you'll just get what you get. Which is probably still good beer ;-)

I've met very few dark beers that I liked at all. Most of them don't even get finished in my mug. I prefer hoppy beers along the lines of IPAs but also like Belgian style white ales and Saisons. Lagers and heavy malts are hit or miss but rarely get poured out ;-) Anything with "sour" in the name is probably not my friend.

All that said, I can promise this: I'll try anything you send ) Actually with this group, I better rephrase that - I'll try any beer you send…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> All that said, I can promise this: I ll try anything you send ) Actually with this group, I better rephrase that -* I ll try any beer you send…*
> 
> - HokieKen


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))))*


----------



## controlfreak

Makes me think back to "Billy Beer". The press sent a sample to a lab for analysis, the lab sent the results back. "we regret to inform you that your horse has leukemia." or so the joke goes.


----------



## pottz

im pretty much in the kenny camp for beer,no heavy dark beers or beer that tastes like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.too many weird flavors these days.

billy beer,i remember the good ol carter days of sky high inflation and interest.never tried the beer though.


----------



## HokieKen

I was six when Carter left office so I don't really remember much about his presidency. And I definitely wasn't old enough to try the beer. At least that's what my mom kept saying.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of beer, i picked up a 4 pack of that blueberry ale you liked Kenny.

Also, while down in Myrtle, I saw that Emergency beer at the grocery store.


----------



## therealSteveN

> It s still way better than a Budweiser ;-)
> - HokieKen


Having consumed a LOT of Buttwipers in my day, and 1 Blue Moon, I say no way. Actually truth be known is I order Bud at those establishments who don't have a large beer choice. I grew up on it, and wasn't until I was on innerweb forums that I found I should despise it.

I couldn't get the taste of that Blue Moon out of my mouth until I got home, and ate 3 pieces of bread, and drank half a gallon of milk. Yewwwwwwww…



> im pretty much in the kenny camp for beer,no heavy dark beers or beer that tastes like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.too many weird flavors these days.
> 
> billy beer,i remember the good ol carter days of sky high inflation and interest.never tried the beer though.
> 
> - pottz


I love the dark beers, but I agree no flavors need to be added, just *B. E. E. R.*

On the Billy Beer front, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> I couldn t get the taste of that Blue Moon out of my mouth until I got home, and ate 3 pieces of bread, and drank half a gallon of milk. Yewwwwwwww…
> ...
> 
> - therealSteveN


Hah, that's funny, I'm just the opposite. I'll get water before I pour a Bud down my gullet but I enjoy a Blue Moon with an orange slice smashed in it  If I'm having a burger or Pizza out somewhere, Blue Moon suits me just fine. I've even been known to bring a sixer of it home if I stopped somewhere with a pithy beer selection.

When I was about 25 or so I quit drinking all together. I didn't have an addiction or anything, I just got tired of spending my weekends going to bars and being around drunk people all the time. And I didn't really enjoy drinking anything just for the flavor so I put down beer, liquor and everything in between. Then in my early 30's, I changed jobs and a guy I was working closely with was a huge beer geek. So eventually he convinced me to do some tasting with him and I discovered IPAs specifically and craft beers in general. The rest is history 

So while SteveN had to be told he doesn't like Buttwiper (LOL'd at that when I read it ) I had to be told that I did like SOME beer.


----------



## EarlS

I'm not a fan of the odd beers with weird stuff like pumpkin, peanut butter, milk, or fruit in them. Stout, IPA, pilsner, more traditional stuff works for me. But, as Kenny said, I'll try just about anything you send me. I wouldn't be a beer drinker if there were good Craft beers to sample. Thankfully, the cooler section in the liquor section of the grocery store has an enormous selection of ever changing beers, with plenty of local options.


----------



## drsurfrat

Like most here, I will drink any beer sent.

I like: dark beers like Stouts and Porters and Guinness; mildly hoppy IPAs like Sierra Nevada, and just about every English and Irish beer I have tasted. For some reason, Rolling Rock hits the spot like no other on a hot hardwork day. I have special place in my tastebuds for Anchor Steam, which I can happily get here on the east coast.

I do avoid: flavored beers, light-struck green bottles (aka skunked), and wheat beers that seem to foam up for hours *after* I've drunk them.

"Most people hate the taste of beer-to begin with. It is, however, a prejudice."
- Winston Churchhill


----------



## mikeacg

I'm all about dark beers - as most of you know! But, like Kenny, I will try anything once!
Now that I know my victim, my plan is coming together! I need to finish up my stuff before I get into my building project. I should have my permits this next week and then it will be a slog to the finish line (getting it all closed in before snow falls… and some years it comes pretty early up here!).


----------



## Lazyman

I too will try any beer someone might send. If you have a favorite local beer I am game to try it.

I am a big IPA fan because I like the different flavors that hopps bring. I find that IPAs with a coppery color seem to really appeal to me for some reason. Plain old pale ale is sort of my light beer, though I literally grew up drinking the standard lagers so I still enjoy the craft lagers. For some reason I have actually never tried a stout so I would not mind trying one that someone thinks is a really good one. I guess I just never want to risk not liking a stout when I was probably only going to drink one beer. I generally am not a fan of beers that have a sort of sweet flavor.


----------



## doubleG469

I prefer dark beers, I really like the bourbon ales. No fruity, IPA or heavy hops for me. I like my grass in the yard not in a glass.

I was just a youngster when Billy Beer was out, but I remember the Carter time for sure.


----------



## JD77

Just for the sake of keeping all of these in one spot in the thread, I will restate my beer preferences: I'll gladly try any beers I am sent. I'm not a hop-head, but sometimes even an IPA can be tolerable. Some fruit beer is fairly decent, I grew up on Budweiser, and I've enjoyed a few bourbon-cask aged concoctions. I've also tasted plenty of stinkers of each type. And green bottles generally suck. Send me your favorites or the ones that have the best memories and they will be appreciated.


----------



## duckmilk

> billy beer,i remember the good ol carter days of sky high inflation and interest.never tried the beer though.
> 
> - pottz


Too bad you never tried it. As my mother used to say "Try it so you won't be ignorant." I tried it in college when we bought whatever was cheap and can say I'm no longer ignorant about it, gag, gasp urp. It didn't go to waste and I wish I had some pristine cans, they are worth a bunch. IIRC they had his picture on the can.

As far as IPAs, if they are not too hoppy or bitter, I will drink them. Fruity or wierd falvored stuff, nah. (However I did receive a couple of cherry ones from ? in a swap that were pretty good.)

I mostly like anything else. When I'm going out to somewhere that doesn't have many choices, Shiner Bock is my go to. Many years ago, I spent 6 weeks in Brasil (that is the correct spelling) and 6 weeks in Germany. I didn't find a beer either place I didn't like.


----------



## Keebler1

I will pretty much drink any beer. When I run low on beer my wife will go pick some up and she always picks up something different. I stopped drinking back in 08 or 09 when u was drinking blue moon, fat tire, bud or any of the name brand beers. Didnt pick it up again until the beer swap in 19…..thanks Kenny…..when I started drinking the craft beers.


----------



## therealSteveN

Everyone should add their likes, so nobody gets Blue Mooned, unless they wanna be. 

Rolling Rock was also a favorite growing up, but since they sold out to BIG BEER I can taste a huge difference. That Latrobe Pa water was great for beermaking.

I am not near as picky as I may seem. Down at the Reds ballpark growing up Wiedemann, and Hudepohl were the "normal" beers served, both Cincinnati brewed. Both back then were the skunkiest brews around. Today both have special recipe brews, and they are quite tasty. It's fun to give a long time resident one, and watch their face, Uhhhhhh, If they taste it, none have said yuk. The usual comment is I don't remember it being this good.

So anyhow for me I see others in agreement.

No fruit, veggies, Pumpkin, and for me, NO IPA. Otherwise I'd be glad to try it. Darker and deeper the better. Like drsurfrat anything from the British Isles has gone down well, but again if I'm buying I gravitate to the dark beers.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I wish I had some pristine cans, they are worth a bunch. IIRC they had his picture on the can.
> 
> - duckmilk


My Wife had a 6 pack of them. They resided on a shelf in the basement, and one day she heard a pop. Within about an hour all 6 self destructed. The cans would have looked better if we had drank them, and kept the empties. I won't do that again.


----------



## pottz

> billy beer,i remember the good ol carter days of sky high inflation and interest.never tried the beer though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too bad you never tried it. As my mother used to say "Try it so you won t be ignorant." I tried it in college when we bought whatever was cheap and can say I m no longer ignorant about it, gag, gasp urp. It didn t go to waste and I wish I had some pristine cans, they are worth a bunch. IIRC they had his picture on the can.
> 
> As far as IPAs, if they are not too hoppy or bitter, I will drink them. Fruity or wierd falvored stuff, nah. (However I did receive a couple of cherry ones from ? in a swap that were pretty good.)
> 
> I mostly like anything else. When I m going out to somewhere that doesn t have many choices, Shiner Bock is my go to. Many years ago, I spent 6 weeks in Brasil (that is the correct spelling) and 6 weeks in Germany. I didn t find a beer either place I didn t like.
> 
> - duckmilk


i dont know duck i looked on ebay and there are 116 lots for sale right now,most are opened.average around 2-5 bucks a can.seems a lot of people thought they would be worth a lot someday.


----------



## duckmilk

> i dont know duck i looked on ebay and there are 116 lots for sale right now,most are opened.average around 2-5 bucks a can.seems a lot of people thought they would be worth a lot someday.
> 
> - pottz


Might be my bad pottz, I thought they might have some value. I have a friend who is a collector and all of the cans in his collection have been emptied, always from a hole in the bottom so the tops are original looking.


----------



## duckmilk

Beer and guns anyone?


----------



## HokieKen

Only thing missing there is the bikini team Duck.









I know I'm not the only one that remembers the Sweedish Bikini Team. Old Milwaukee got something right!


----------



## pottz

> i dont know duck i looked on ebay and there are 116 lots for sale right now,most are opened.average around 2-5 bucks a can.seems a lot of people thought they would be worth a lot someday.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Might be my bad pottz, I thought they might have some value. I have a friend who is a collector and all of the cans in his collection have been emptied, always from a hole in the bottom so the tops are original looking.
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah thats what most of the ones for sale are,drained from the bottom so they dont end up like trsn's.


----------



## pottz

> Beer and guns anyone?
> 
> - duckmilk


hey guns and beer why not beer and dangerous tools ?


----------



## duckmilk

I still have all eight of my fingers


----------



## pottz

> I still have all eight of my fingers
> 
> - duckmilk


me too,thats why there is no alchohol until the machines are shut down.


----------



## HokieKen

I only have 11 of mine left.


----------



## pottz

> I only have 11 of mine left.
> 
> - HokieKen


how many were toes-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> I still have all eight of my fingers
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> me too,thats why there is no alchohol until the machines are shut down.
> 
> - pottz


Rookie


----------



## HokieKen

I still have all 13 toes pottz


----------



## drsurfrat

Kenny's a mutant X-man, cape and all. Or maybe an XIII man


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah that's what the wu tang clan though over there in huflungdung then bam, pandemic. Bruce Banner actually tore up a bunch of stuff too.


----------



## pottz

> I still have all eight of my fingers
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> me too,thats why there is no alchohol until the machines are shut down.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Rookie
> 
> - duckmilk


duck im just a kid,at 61 barely able too cut a board in two.if i drank while working id have no hands probably.how would i hold a drink :-0


----------



## jeffski1

I remember the Sweedish Bikini Team. Early 1990's I believe. Had some great commercials.


----------



## EarlS

I got busted last night. SWMBO asked why I had a couple different kinds of beer in the fridge. I mentioned that I was starting to figure out what to get for the beer swap.

<insert>

Whaaaatttt????? I thought you weren't going to participate in any of the swaps for the rest of the year so you can get all of the other stuff done?

I promptly blamed Kenny, LJ peer pressure, and Trump (because he get s blamed for everything) for my lapse in good judgement and failure to deliver on my promise. I did manage to change the subject before any more damage was done. I suppose if I wind up sleeping in the shop on a cot, at least I can get more shop time.


----------



## HokieKen

Wait, you don't have to sleep in the shop anyway? When I get in trouble she just takes the cot away.


----------



## HokieKen

Wouldn't a mutant X man just be a regular man Mike?

-Deep Thoughts by Jack Handy


----------



## drsurfrat

Within yourself answer that you will

-Yoda


----------



## therealSteveN

> Beer and guns anyone?
> 
> - duckmilk


Loved it. But I bet their kids don't average 15+ hours a day with a computer game killing objects on a screen, and you'll probably never hear a Swiss person yell out YEeeeHAWWWWW, or hold my beer, and watch this…..

I know, I know those couldn't possibly be part of the problem, nahhh, beside it's so easy to blame the inanimate object (a gun) for all of our ills. Why would we want to hold the person pulling the trigger responsible?


----------



## controlfreak

I carry a beer to the shop every night. Good thing I am hand tool and keep the pointy end away from me. Wife got me a case of assorted Sweetwater 16oz cans and my weight loss has stalled, I don't get it?


----------



## HokieKen

We don't need more gun control we need more idiot control ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I carry a beer to the shop every night. Good thing I am hand tool and keep the pointy end away from me. Wife got me a case of assorted Sweetwater 16oz cans and my weight loss has stalled, I don t get it?
> 
> - controlfreak


Beer is horrible for a diet. I can attest first hand…


----------



## pottz

try wine kenny,it's made from grapes,fruit is healthy…...right ?


----------



## EarlS

So we need to make this a wine swap?? Is that what I'm hearing from group?? Makes shipping a lot easier, those box wines fit in a flat rate box a lot better than a bunch of odd sized bottles and cans.

Better yet, maybe I can find some wine coolers to send. Wine coolers are kind of the step children of beer and wine.

Well, whadya think?


----------



## pottz

> So we need to make this a wine swap?? Is that what I m hearing from group?? Makes shipping a lot easier, those box wines fit in a flat rate box a lot better than a bunch of odd sized bottles and cans.
> 
> Better yet, maybe I can find some wine coolers to send. Wine coolers are kind of the step children of beer and wine.
> 
> Well, whadya think?
> 
> - EarlS


ha ha hey i love wine but im way too far into the beer to turn back now.maybe a future wine swap ?


----------



## controlfreak

Have have my wine with dinner before the beer.


----------



## HokieKen

I enjoy good wine when it's paired well with food. I rarely just sit down and have a glass of wine though unless my wife wants to open a bottle and doesn't want it to go to waste. On our honeymoon we went to a winery in Alaska for a wine and chocolate tasting. I'm not a connoisseur of either of those things but they did a fantastic job of pairing them up and I thoroughly enjoyed the event 

But not enough to be swapping it. This one will remain beer ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> We don't need more gun control we need more idiot control ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Please run for President…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not allowed too SteveN. I'm a capitalist who believes in science. Everybody hates me ;-)


----------



## MikeB_UK

> try wine kenny,it s made from grapes,fruit is healthy…...right ?
> 
> - pottz


Grains, barley, hops, water - Beer is like the contents of a health food shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ha ha hey i love wine but im way too far into the beer to turn back now. maybe a future wine swap ?


There aren't an awful lot of good local wines in many parts of the country. I mean NM has Gruet, and MN has Alexis Bailley, but I can't think of a single winery in ND or SD I would recommend shipping across the country, and I've tried most of the ones that exist there. And the only one I can think of in MT is nearly in ID.


----------



## pottz

> ha ha hey i love wine but im way too far into the beer to turn back now. maybe a future wine swap ?
> 
> There aren't an awful lot of good local wines in many parts of the country. I mean NM has Gruet, and MN has Alexis Bailley, but I can't think of a single winery in ND or SD I would recommend shipping across the country, and I've tried most of the ones that exist there. And the only one I can think of in MT is nearly in ID.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


is gruet right before you head into taos.we stopped at a winery when we were there years ago,wines were real, so so.if ya know what i mean.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not sure exactly where Gruet has their winery, but their tasting rooms are in Santa Fe and Albuquerque. They make sparkling wines, and do a pretty good job of it.


----------



## JD77

I'd be open to a wine swap.

Or bourbon.

But probably not other liquors, I don't need that many coasters and I don't know what else you would make…


----------



## pottz

cant remember which one we went to,i looked at a map and there are 44 wineries listed in nm.this one was near taos,it wasnt gruet though.


----------



## duckmilk

Just kidding about drinking while working in the shop, well mostly. The only big power tools are the table saw and the miter saw, both of which I use with respect. So for most other things having a beer is really not that dangerous, especially since all I have in my shop are those little girly, almost water type beers that take 4 of to give you a slight buzz.

I use wine sometimes to cook with.


----------



## pottz

> Just kidding about drinking while working in the shop, well mostly. The only big power tools are the table saw and the miter saw, both of which I use with respect. So for most other things having a beer is really not that dangerous, especially since all I have in my shop are those little girly, almost water type beers that take 4 of to give you a slight buzz.
> 
> I use wine sometimes to cook with.
> 
> - duckmilk


me too,i always have a glass when im cooking ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I usually like wine when someone else picks it but its seems like every time I pick one myself it is just not the same. Of course that could be because I had to pay for it.


----------



## therealSteveN

I even put wine IN the food sometimes. I guess the spirit of Julia Childs runs through me. 

The Wife is the WINO of the fambly, she has a glass a day.

Nathan, studies have been done, and it's been proven. Free wine tastes better.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I got my due date set for me today. I have to have the swap item done August 10. I get my hand sliced and diced on the 11th.


----------



## drsurfrat

Ouch. Don't envy you.
Maybe the timing is good (for the beer swap, anyway); a couple weeks past the surgery and beer shows up in the mail.


----------



## pottz

> I got my due date set for me today. I have to have the swap item done August 10. I get my hand sliced and diced on the 11th.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


im keeping an eye on this,ive got the same thing in my left hand,just the pinky finger so far,cant straighten it out anymore.hope it doesn't spread further i can live it now.you tell me wm1 ?


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I got my due date set for me today. I have to have the swap item done August 10. I get my hand sliced and diced on the 11th.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> im keeping an eye on this,ive got the same thing in my left hand,just the pinky finger so far,cant straighten it out anymore.hope it doesn t spread further i can live it now.you tell me wm1 ?
> 
> - pottz


I can't straighten my ring finger or my little finger out. My ring finger is L shaped. The best is when this heals up my left hand has the middle finger to fix so I can signal people. I will be sure to let you know how good or bad it goes. I have heard nothing but good things about the surgeon from friends that had it done.


----------



## pottz

> I got my due date set for me today. I have to have the swap item done August 10. I get my hand sliced and diced on the 11th.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> im keeping an eye on this,ive got the same thing in my left hand,just the pinky finger so far,cant straighten it out anymore.hope it doesn t spread further i can live it now.you tell me wm1 ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can t straighten my ring finger or my little finger out. My ring finger is L shaped. The best is when this heals up my left hand has the middle finger to fix so I can signal people. I will be sure to let you know how good or bad it goes. I have heard nothing but good things about the surgeon from friends that had it done.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


if it doesn't get any worse ill just live with it but if other fingers get it i may need too look into surgery too.whats the recovery time?


----------



## EarlS

> I got my due date set for me today. I have to have the swap item done August 10. I get my hand sliced and diced on the 11th.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Good news, someone will be sending beer to your house a couple weeks later. That should give you enough time to finish all of the meds that require you to abstain from drinking. Perfect set up for recovery.

As I mentioned, I had carpal tunnel surgery in both hands last year, about 2 months apart. It wasn't too bad. Do what your physical therapist tells you to do and don't cheat and try to start doing stuff too soon or you may have some scarring that won't go away. I'm speaking from experience since I went out and rode my bike too soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck with the surgery WM1.

Tonight's the night Mike!


----------



## pottz

> Good luck with the surgery WM1.
> 
> Tonight's the night Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


ahhh i am on the beer swap,i thought i was on a wine thread today-lol.that wouldn't be a bad thing though.drinking some right now !


----------



## HokieKen

Holy S#!t that slid down the gullet smoother and faster than any double IPA I've ever had  I dunno if it was just that good or I was just in desperate need of a good beer but that was fantastic. I've even got a little buzz ;-) Guess I'll leave the shaping and sharpening of the small acrving tools that came in the mail today until tomorrow…. Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Does anyone have the Spigleau (sp?) IPA glasses and have a spare they'd want to sell? I got one at Goodwill years ago and dropped and broke it last summer. I figured I'd be fine without it but I actually miss it with really complex IPAs. But I looked and holy crap they are spendy. I don't miss it THAT much…


----------



## HokieKen

On an unrelated note.. I'm thinking of tooling up and learning to blow glass.

;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

O good, you got a good one you like. It was Tasty to me too. I like the name. For others, Fear and Patience were two sisters (on the Mayflower?) coming to meet their brothers Love and Wrestling in Plymouth MA, 1623. I wasn't there, it said it on the label.

That head looks extreme. Mine had a half inch when poured int a pint glass.

PS I am in Mass now, I have to describe it as 'wicked good'


----------



## duckmilk

WM best of luck on the surgery and as others have said, the timing is about right.



> im keeping an eye on this,ive got the same thing in my left hand,just the pinky finger so far,cant straighten it out anymore.hope it doesn t spread further i can live it now.you tell me wm1 ?
> 
> - pottz


The pinkie keeps your beer from accidentally falling out of your hand ;-)

Kenny, Blake the brewer finally got back to me today and I responded mentioning the cucumber saison. I'll check out the website of the brewery tomorrow and see what they offer.

Would it be an expulsion foul if I leave exposed screw heads on my project? Like I said earlier, butt ugly but functional.


----------



## drsurfrat

were you looking for an XXL IPA glass? It only holds 394 *and 3/8* pounces


----------



## pottz

> WM best of luck on the surgery and as others have said, the timing is about right.
> 
> im keeping an eye on this,ive got the same thing in my left hand,just the pinky finger so far,cant straighten it out anymore.hope it doesn t spread further i can live it now.you tell me wm1 ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The pinkie keeps your beer from accidentally falling out of your hand ;-)
> 
> Kenny, Blake the brewer finally got back to me today and I responded mentioning the cucumber saison. I ll check out the website of the brewery tomorrow and see what they offer.
> 
> Would it be an expulsion foul if I leave exposed screw heads on my project? Like I said earlier, butt ugly but functional.
> 
> - duckmilk


ha ha, it actually wraps around the bottom of beer and wine glasses quit nicely duck.


----------



## Lazyman

> Holy S#!t that slid down the gullet smoother and faster than any double IPA I've ever had  I dunno if it was just that good or I was just in desperate need of a good beer but that was fantastic. I've even got a little buzz ;-) Guess I'll leave the shaping and sharpening of the small acrving tools that came in the mail today until tomorrow…. Thanks Mike!!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Man. A pint AND a DIPA. That would probably put me to sleep for the night.


----------



## Keebler1

I say leave screw heads exposed duck


----------



## pottz

> WM best of luck on the surgery and as others have said, the timing is about right.
> 
> im keeping an eye on this,ive got the same thing in my left hand,just the pinky finger so far,cant straighten it out anymore.hope it doesn t spread further i can live it now.you tell me wm1 ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The pinkie keeps your beer from accidentally falling out of your hand ;-)
> 
> Kenny, Blake the brewer finally got back to me today and I responded mentioning the cucumber saison. I ll check out the website of the brewery tomorrow and see what they offer.
> 
> Would it be an expulsion foul if I leave exposed screw heads on my project? Like I said earlier, butt ugly but functional.
> 
> - duckmilk


if im the recipient ill go for a no.unlesss you send some killer brew ? a 12 pack would suffice duck -lol.


----------



## jeffski1

Woodmaster1 there's always this https://www.amazon.com/EZ-DRINKER-Beer-Guzzler-Helmet/dp/B006CUJXMI
Hands free for the most part.


----------



## mikeacg

Bob the Brewer showed up Saturday night for Happy Hour wearing a disguise (apparently some store-bought pizza had this perf-cut mustache as part of their packaging…). It didn't fool anyone but it did make Mama laugh!








He's got all the ingredients for making a cuke saison except the cucumbers but our Farmers Market is today so it looks like it will happen soon.
- Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> were you looking for an XXL IPA glass? It only holds 394 *and 3/8* pounces
> 
> - drsurfrat


Holy crap! WTH? It doesn't even appear to be a gag on their website. But no, just the regular IPA glass will suffice for the likes of me ;-)

I don't know about the head on that beer other than it calmed down quickly but held some for the whole imbibing experience. Which, probably was a lot shorter than it should have been… I will say, I don't discourage head on hoppy beers. I pour them straight in without tilting the glass. The theory is that the faster and more evenly the head builds, the less of the "beer magic" escapes before my nose and mouth get to it. It may be a dumb theory. But it's mine and I love it.

*Edit to add: The rest is a story about my experience with Covid and smell. It's long and you probably want to skip it ;-)*

Which reminds me of something that I thought about last night… Since I took up beer drinking for the sake of the enjoyment and not for the sake of inebriation, I really enjoy trying new beers and the whole experience of drinking them.

Now, the guy I used to work with that introduced me to craft beers in general and IPAs in particular, was a total beer geek. When we would have a tasting at someone's house or go to a bar or restaurant, John always had a little black notebook and a pen. And for every beer he drank, he would take notes about the head, the color, whether it was on tap or in a bottle or can, smell, flavor, etc. etc. etc.

That was too much for me. I'm an engineer so I certainly have the tendency to take such notes. And if I were pursuing brewing my own beers, I probably would. But, for me, the enjoyment was just about the beer. I don't really care if it was brewed with orange peels or hops or malt or turmeric or whatever. I just care how it tastes and smells while I'm drinking it and how I feel afterwards. A nice crisp perfectly hopped beer with just a hint of citrus and a whiff of pine trees that leaves a nice aftertaste and a pleasant buzz and doesn't sit heavy in the gut is better than some sex. Not all sex. But definitely some sex.

So there's a little background to bring me to my point… I had Covid back in November. Nothing major for me. Like a mild flu for 3 or 4 days and some fatigue for another 3 or 4 and I was back to normal. Mostly. It was several weeks later that we were at my son's house and his gf asked my wife if she liked the smell of a candle and my wife said she did and asked me if I did. I said "it doesn't have any odor at all". She said it had a very strong vanilla smell and I was crazy and went on about her business. But I went about the house sniffing stuff. And it dawned on me then. I hadn't smelled a fart in weeks. I hadn't smelled my coffee :-( I guess I didn't smell Thanksgiving dinner when my wife was cooking it. I hadn't smelled anything. Damn you Covid!

But, my taste was there and seemed undiminished. I sliced a raw onion and took a big whiff. Nothing. Took a big bite. Yep, that's an onion. I still tasted my coffee and could tell whether it was an Americano from the place up the street or the swill in the break room down the hall.

So, I had completely lost my sense of smell but seemed to have my full sense of taste. I didn't think that was possible. I thought taste required smell and without smell you got no taste. But apparently that isn't the case. I even went to my doctor after I still couldn't smell a month later and he said it wasn't uncommon for people who'd had Covid to report such. He said it was obviously possible and that I either had enough of my sense of smell to be able to process tastes or my (something something) receptors were functioning and receiving smells but my something or others just wasn't communicating to my whaddadable so my brain wasn't processing it as odors.

Wow, this got way long-winded :-/ Anywho, up to that point I hadn't had any beers since having Covid. No particular reason. I had just been busy and I'm not an every day drinker. Or every week drinker for that matter. And for some reason, I drink a lot more in the summertime. I guess it's a combination of the heat and being able to sit outside after dark which is my favorite place to enjoy a beer.

So I was concerned I wouldn't be able to enjoy beer. So much of the experience for me is feeling the bubbles pop as they rush to the top while the glass is to my mouth and taking in all of the aromas. But oddly, even though I couldn't smell those things, I could still get the full flavor profile. I even tried a Porter or two to see if I enjoyed them more when I couldn't smell them. Nope. Still didn't like em.

So the moral of the story is: Beer Loves You. It doesn't care about your handicaps and your shortcomings. It doesn't care how dumb you are or how ugly you are. It loves you and it wants be close to you. ;-) Just kidding. It's only beer.

But, I was drinking that lovely double NE IPA Mike sent last night and thinking how glad I am that I can still get such enjoyment from a simple beverage after a long and hard day even when one of my senses is defunct 

And BTW, I still can't smell. Going on 8 months now. I get occasional smells when I'm around soap or detergent of any kind. And they all smell exactly the same. Froo-froo watermelon mint hand soap from bath and body smells exactly like Tide laundry detergent and Dawn dish soap. And they all smell like rotted meat. Damn you Covid.


----------



## therealSteveN

Still trying to wrap my head around Cucumber beer?


----------



## HokieKen

I am very excited that both Mike and Duck might be onto a source for it SteveN  You probably wouldn't like it all given your tendency to darker brews. The cucumber made for an extremely light and crisp flavor in the one beer I've had with it. It's basically like a straightforward lager with a nice underwhelming flavor added.


----------



## duckmilk

> *Edit to add: The rest is a story about my experience with Covid and smell. It s long and you probably want to skip it ;-)*
> 
> - HokieKen


Do you have a Cliff Notes version? ;-)))

What Kenny said Steve. But, I don't know yet if he still makes it. He hasn't responded to my last text.

Edit: Just checked their website, no cucumber :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I have Cliff notes Duck:


----------



## duckmilk

Just kidding, I read it and was also surprised that it didn't affect taste.


----------



## drsurfrat

Thanks Kenny, I read it with fascination. I like to hear real stories instead of blanket statements. My wife is a neuroscientist, so you can imagine our dinner conversations. And the look on our teenagers faces.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Started today should be done by next week if all goes well. If things don't go as planned my recipient will have to wait until after Christmas (LOL). The hardest part is done about 10 more cuts, glue up and finish and my recipient can be underwhelmed with his swap.


----------



## duckmilk

I climbed up on top of my shop today to find another specie of wood to add to my swap project and found a really pretty board that will work. I have no idea what it is though except it is a hard wood. I hope my recipient is better at identifying wood than I am.
It came from a friend's shop as a reject. He builds bars and other restaurant fixtures in this area. TGI Fridays is, or was, one of his biggest clients.


----------



## pottz

with all the comments im hearing cant wait to see what i get-lol.maybe just drink all the beer first then no matter how bad i wont care-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

Gotta take pictures of the beer for the reveal. That doesn't mean they still have to be full though ;-)

Making chicken enchiladas with green chile sauce tonight. I'm hungry but my wife is still out riding her horse. Have I said I hate daylight savings time?


----------



## Keebler1

Eat without her. If she wanted to eat with you she would be in when dinner was ready


----------



## pottz

> Gotta take pictures of the beer for the reveal. That doesn t mean they still have to be full though ;-)
> 
> Making chicken enchiladas with green chile sauce tonight. I m hungry but my wife is still out riding her horse. Have I said I hate daylight savings time?
> 
> - duckmilk


if shes not back in 10 minutes pack em and send too me duck,i love em.


----------



## mikeacg

> Just kidding, I read it and was also surprised that it didn t affect taste.
> 
> - duckmilk


My guess is that you had to have taste to start with…

But I'm not a doctor! I just play one in the bedroom….

Mike


----------



## pottz

> Just kidding, I read it and was also surprised that it didn t affect taste.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> My guess is that you had to have taste to start with…
> 
> But I m not a doctor! I just play one in the bedroom….
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


why wife says my taste is all in my mouth.what do you thinks she means ? ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Your Science Lesson-of-the-Day!

Are Taste and Smell Related?
Taste and smell are two separate senses. However, both contribute to the experience of flavor.
What Is Flavor?
Flavor is what people commonly call the "taste" of food. It is actually a combination of smell, taste, spiciness, temperature and texture. Much of the flavor of food comes from smell, so that when you are unable to smell you have lost much of your ability to experience flavor.









www .brainfacts. org/thinking-sensing-and-behaving/taste/2012/taste-and-smell 
(Remove the spaces in the URL if you want to learn more. I just didn't want to blow up people's phones by posting the website directly…)

Issues due to loss of smell as you age involve safety! It is strongly recommended that you equip your home with smoke detectors. Those individuals potentially exposed to gas leaks should consider purchasing a gas detector. Your gas company should be able to supply you with information regarding gas detectors. In order to guard against eating food you suspect may be spoiled, ask someone else to smell it. If that is impossible, pay particular attention to the dates stamped on most perishable foods and do not consume them after that date. Be safe!!!

And now, back to your regular programming…

Mike


----------



## EarlS

What I've learned so far today:

Kenny has no taste
Duck uses the wood off the shop roof for his project boards
Mike likes to play doctor
Beer helps with natural selection
If you make chicken enchiladas, eat them alone that way there are more for you and you don't have to share with SWMBO

(It's still early, so I might learn more)

On a Covid note - my youngest daughter had to get a Covid test yesterday because she was supposed to be flying to the UK to meet her friend. Even though she is vaccinated, her test came back positive, which was a total surprise since she has been very careful. That cancelled her plans. Today, my daughter, my wife, and I, are going to Walgreens to get tested to see if it is a false positive or not. Did I mention what a PITA Covid is?

On a brighter note, I'm off today and don't have to take her to the airport so I'm picking up some good walnut for the work bench under cabinet. Should have a fair amount of time in the shop too, which means I can get some work done on the swap item. Gonna be planing across the grain on some wood. Hopefully, I don't get a bunch of tearout or blow up the glue joints.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, how are lumber prices affecting the cost of your bench build? Supposedly prices are coming down but my local Lowes and HD have not reflected that yet.

BTW, Duck's shop is actually a building within a buildind so he's not actually stripping lumber off his roof.


----------



## controlfreak

Me, I am waiting for lumber to come down to expand my shop. It will be cooler in the fall anyway.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Shop construction related question:
My shop is on a 30×40 slab. The ground was pretty uneven so on one side, there's a rather steep dropoff of the pad. Since construction, rain has totally washed out the clay fill so there's a straight drop from the slab down, about 2 feet, in one corner; and it has begun to form a cave under the slab. This is a big deal obviously. 
My plan this weekend is to 
a) excavate a bit with a shovel so there are no empty crevices
b) fill in with clay/dirt, packing down hard as I go
c) Mix 180lb of quickcrete with dirt to form a stabilized "cap" so future rain doesn't wash it out again.

Any pro tips on this? 
For making stabilized dirt, does 50/50 dirt/quickcrete make sense? Add water to the mix yes/no? Lotta ways to skin a cat but most importantly I don't want to leave a void under there; and I don't want to have to address this again after another heavy rain.


----------



## Lazyman

We might need pictures John. Some sort of cap might be a temporary fix but can you fix the grade sloping away from the foundation so that doesn't erode so easily? If not , You might need a retaining wall. If the water causing the problem is coming off the shop roof, you probably need gutters so that you can direct the water away from the foundation.

I am certainly no expert but fixing the grade and water flow would be your best option. You might also ask the guys who poured your foundation if they have any advice for back filling the gap under the corner.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Nathan. I have asked, but I don't think a response will come soon. 
Retaining wall - probably the right call due to the nature of the slope here. Gutters - would be nice… hard to justify on a backyard shop but would also enable a watering system…. hmm!
Pic of the area, haven't touched it yet:


----------



## JohnMcClure

Unrelatedly. Had the pleasure of hanging my air cleaner about 11ft off the ground using a 7ft stepladder. Was neither easy nor fun.


----------



## pottz

> Unrelatedly. Had the pleasure of hanging my air cleaner about 11ft off the ground using a 7ft stepladder. Was neither easy nor fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


you had help i hope ? i put mine up on a shelf 8' high by myself and almost ate it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Pottz,
I did not.


----------



## DavePolaschek

While we're… umm… bragging, note to future self: driving a 3 foot long piece of rebar 2 feet into the clay/caliche mix we call ground around here, and then leaving it for a year results in it being so well anchored that trying to use a 4×4 to pull it up will result in a snapped 4×4, rather than a pulled stake. Ended up having to dig about 18 inches deep to free the stupid thing.

John, in Minnesota, due to frost, we would've dug a hole around the edge of the slab down to below the frost line, then set concrete blocks in there to make a footer that would stay put. Fill outside the footer is class 5 aggregate, compacted with one of those motorized pogo sticks construction crews use.


----------



## Lazyman

I have the same air cleaner and it was not fun hanging it on my 10' ceiling by myself.

I think that I would bring in a yard of dirt and sort of level if off and give it a nice gentle slope. Instead of cement soil cap, I would use decomposed granite to sort of make a path/apron around that area (maybe around the entire foundation?) after you back fill with soil. Decomposed granite is often used to pave paths and stays put pretty nicely once packed down. Use some Pavestone retaining wall blocks if necessary to reduce the amount of fill you need. If you don't put some gutters on there, you may have a continual problem.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, how are lumber prices affecting the cost of your bench build? Supposedly prices are coming down but my local Lowes and HD have not reflected that yet.
> 
> BTW, Duck s shop is actually a building within a building so he s not actually stripping lumber off his roof.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan - the walnut was 7.25 / BF, for rough cut, no edges. Not the best looking stuff I've bought from there. It also looks like they are rough cutting under 4/4 these days rather than slightly over 4/4. The rest of the wood for the build was from Craigslist postings so it was cheaper. Still, I'm guessing I'm at 1000 or so for the wood. I think the plans tell you that you need 150 -200 BF and the cabinet is another 50-60 BF. That means $5/BF for a mix of white oak, cherry, and walnut


----------



## DevinT

> I've got to make that decision to join the swap or not. I think I might have to sit this one out. Parenthood looking to be a bit more challenging than I had predicted. Need some time to acclimate.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> yeah i didn t expect you on this one, you got a full plate right now.once again congrats on a beautiful boy and future lumber jock.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Congratulations Devin. Was he early? For some reason I though you were about a month away.
> 
> - Lazyman


Full term would have been Aug 11. Doctors wanted to induce at 38 weeks though, on July 28. He was born July 13 via emergency C-section because wife's pre-eclampsia led to high blood pressure (217/112 if memory serves).


----------



## DevinT

If I was in the swap, I probably would have picked up some of my favorite Belgian Quad from Marin brewing a few miles away because I see a few of you (like myself) love a good hoppy flavor. If you love IPA you'd love that beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, busy thread while I had a fella digging a tooth out of my head this morning 

Dr. Mike, that's what I always thought too. My doctor says that since my taste doesn't seem affected at all that I'm probably smelling everything, it's just not getting communicated to my brain as smells. He seems confident that my sense of smell will return eventually though maybe not as strong as before. That article touched on my other concern which is the safety aspect. I can't say I've never caught anything on fire in the shop. So I've been extra cautious with metal work for the past several months…

John, Nathan hit the nail on the head. Packing something under that corner will be a band aid. My son had some terrible drainage issues in his yard when he first bought the house and it resulted in water in his basement often. He called a professional landscaper (not Jim Bob's odd jobs) and asked if he could just hire for a 30 minute consult to get some advice on how deal with it. The guy agreed and came out and told him where to grade and how much and, most importantly, how to re-route the drain channels away from the house and out to the street so it wasn't a swamp. Doesn't sound like your issues are that bad but, you might want to consult with a landscaper about steering the water away in addition to filling in what's already gone.

Duck, enchiladas sound yummy


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Kenny, I read it with fascination. I like to hear real stories instead of blanket statements. My wife is a neuroscientist, so you can imagine our dinner conversations. And the look on our teenagers faces.
> 
> - drsurfrat


A physicist and a neuroscientist?


----------



## MikeB_UK

All too complicated for me, so back on track.

This is pretty good. tastes more like a bitter than a golden ale.


----------



## controlfreak

> Thanks Nathan. I have asked, but I don t think a response will come soon.
> Retaining wall - probably the right call due to the nature of the slope here. Gutters - would be nice… hard to justify on a backyard shop but would also enable a watering system…. hmm!
> Pic of the area, haven t touched it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, That doesn't look too bad but I would do something to stop it in its's tracks. First choice would be to get a significant amount of dirt to create a grade away from the slab that is about 2" below the top of slab. Plant grass or shrubs to hold it. Or put a layer of gravel on top. If that much dirt is not possible get fine gravel sold at the Borg to pack in the base topped with some larger gravel to keep from washing. Once that is done find a way to mitigate the water that is ending up there.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## therealSteveN

> www .brainfacts. org/thinking-sensing-and-behaving/taste/2012/taste-and-smell
> (Remove the spaces in the URL if you want to learn more. I just didn t want to blow up people s phones by posting the website directly…)
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Please explain this to me? I use a PC for "online", and only use my cell phone to actually make phone calls. I hardly ever text. I do often post entire web links, so am I causing those who do use their phone as a computer issues?


----------



## HokieKen

If you post full links SteveN, it breaks the formatting on the mobile site. It won't wrap the text so you end up with text that is as wide as the link but framing like normal. So you basically have to scroll horizontally a lot to read anything. It's aggravating to say the least. I will generally stop looking at a thread until I get to a pc or tablet when that happens.


----------



## therealSteveN

John, without seeing the entire lay of the land at, and around your shop trying to decide the best course of action to take pertaining to water flow is a tough call. Just know water always wins. Dave's talk of utilizing a footer, and a side wall up to slab level is also what I am use to here, as we have freeze thaw as well.

Do I understand that to mean you just have a slab laying flat on the ground? If so if you have water moving around it any exposed dirt will always be fair game for erosion. I'm not familiar with mixing dirt, and concrete, so can't help with that. Sounds to me you would benefit from a footer/wall, or what we call a monolithic pour. IOW a footer, and sidewall poured at once, and it uses the poured floor as a cap, so it is solid, but they place a fibrous mat, or solid foam as a shock absorber between the footer, and the pad. They are made to become earthquake proof, but in less strenuous applications are pretty dandy. I've seen instances of where they jacked a slab, and poured one in during a dry season/period. A deluge would screw the pooch.

I won't lie, had you done it on first build it would be much less of a cost, adding one adds a lot of work, but depending on lay of the land around the shop. could end up being cheaper than a proper retaining wall.

I think quick and dirty instead of Nathans suggested dirt fill to create a grade, I'd suggest digging that grade out, and pouring cement, sort of a sideways footer, and top the last 2 to 3 " to place seeded dirt on top, but only out past where you have solid concrete up to the point you can see where water is currently undercutting you. If your water flow is removing that much dirt now, it will also remove dirt out to the side. Concrete is a different animal, especially a mass of it.


----------



## therealSteveN

> If you post full links SteveN, it breaks the formatting on the mobile site. It won t wrap the text so you end up with text that is as wide as the link but framing like normal. So you basically have to scroll horizontally a lot to read anything. It s aggravating to say the least. I will generally stop looking at a thread until I get to a pc or tablet when that happens.
> 
> - HokieKen


So I would have to place a link, separate it, and put a note to say drop the separations, and you have your link? I know they have those links on the page here where you can wrap a link into, very easy to use, but they suck, because they always take you off the site. I think this is the low cost version, or possibly set up wrong? Most of those type wraps are made so they open a new window, not take you off the page/site. Anyhow I don't tend to use them here, but didn't know about the phone thing, that sux too.


----------



## Keebler1

John that shop isnt a year old. Younmight checkbw8th builder and a lawyer to see if you have anybrecourse to make them fix it


----------



## HokieKen

If you put some text in and highlight that and insert the link, it won't happen. For instance, Mike could have highlighted his link including the spaces and used the button to create the link that way and it would have been fine. But if it's a continuous string of text, it won't wrap it to the next line for some reason.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Ouch



> Pic of the area, haven t touched it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


+1 large slope away from slab needs a retaining wall, or major change in landscaping.
Will never be able to stop undercutting, or control erosion without changes.

Would have been a whole lot easier to prevent during construction. 

If it were mine, would have built the a ~3+ ft block wall, on top of concrete footer with rebar throughout wall, defining the edge of slab. Put the wall 12"+ below the frost line as Dave mentioned. Could still make retaining wall on outside of slab, and cap it with decorative paving bricks to make it look intentional?

If no block wall, need to regrade area around porch with many yards of back fill, providing a 3-4 ft flat area.

Regardless of how you fix it: If not using gutters and roof run off is hitting that area, consider digging a trench and laying in some corrugated drain pipe with aggregate to pull water away from structure, before you back fill with dirt and regrade around structure. Erosion control is PITA.

Best Luck.


----------



## controlfreak

> If you post full links SteveN, it breaks the formatting on the mobile site. It won t wrap the text so you end up with text that is as wide as the link but framing like normal. So you basically have to scroll horizontally a lot to read anything. It s aggravating to say the least. I will generally stop looking at a thread until I get to a pc or tablet when that happens.
> 
> - HokieKen


But if you want to have some fun post full long links to great deals on Millers Falls planes and he will have to look


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks all for the advice! 
I should point out that it's roof runoff causing the washout, not normal water flow; so perhaps I should take the gutter suggestion more seriously, as some of the other remedies are getting out of hand. Y'all make a good point that water always wins, so this needs to be done right. And at this point I guess nothing to lose by waiting a few more days to get the builder involved.

SteveN, you can "insert hyperlink" using the link symbol at the top of the text entry box. The long URL goes in there, and you just choose a word to highlight. That doesn't break anyone's phone screen and also doesn't require you to jump through hoops to paste a URL.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a much better situation John. I'd definitely gutter the building and direct the runoff away. On that side at least if not on the whole building.


----------



## drsurfrat

> A physicist and a neuroscientist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


 O sh,+! ... well, um, yes.

...

I also want to know if fulll links are troublesome to people on smartphones.


----------



## HokieKen

> If I was in the swap, I probably would have picked up some of my favorite Belgian Quad from Marin brewing a few miles away because I see a few of you (like myself) love a good hoppy flavor. If you love IPA you'd love that beer.
> 
> - DevinT


A quadruple ale with 11% ABV? Yes please!


----------



## mikeacg

> SteveN, you can "insert hyperlink" using the link symbol at the top of the text entry box. The long URL goes in there, and you just choose a word to highlight. That doesn t break anyone s phone screen and also doesn t require you to jump through hoops to paste a URL.
> - JohnMcClure


Thank you John! I did not know that… I just knew that I didn't want to endure the wrath of that Hokey fellow (especially after I questioned his 'taste' in an earlier post!)

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Would a french drain work in Johns situation?


----------



## Keebler1

Steven we have been questioning Kennys taste for years. The more you question the more confused you get


----------



## drsurfrat

Oh, OK, the length of the text, not the active link is the issue…


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, as long as you select some text and use the hyperlink button, it'll work fine.

I don't think a french drain would work well with roof runoff.

You can't question what does not exist Mike.


----------



## Lazyman

Floating slabs like that are the norm down here in Texas. Most houses and out buildings built since WW2 have been built around here with that technique and since frost heaving is pretty much unheard of down here (even less so in Houston), we don't have to account for that in most building codes. Even footers are pretty rare though on houses, they typically do dig trenches around the perimeter and at invervals in both directions through the middle to basically form beams when the concrete is poured.

I think if he puts in gutters, fixes the grade back to where it was when built by adding some top soil and keeps an eye on future erosion, it will be just fine. Adding something like grass, gravel or decomposed granite or even a thick layer of shredded bark mulch will also help keep the soil in place.

BTW, the foundation guy can't control what is done with the roof runoff or drainage in general, unless he was contracted for the drainage as well, so I doubt that he will be too interested in taking any responsibility for what happened after the rest of the building went up. Just saying.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Farmers Market season is in full swing here finally. Carrots, radishes, corn, tomatoes, peaches, eggs and a loaf of challah filled the shopping bag. We didn't even find the fresh roasted green chiles that were our main reason for going, but I suspect that was because of the drizzle we were getting. I expect it kept the chile roasting guy from setting up today.

Om nom nom!


----------



## duckmilk

Still a little early for the green chiles isn't it Dave? They usually aren't ripe for harvest until later to my memory.


----------



## DevinT

Hatch chiles? Every time we drive through Hatch, NM we stop and buy a bunch of Hatch chile products. Love those chile's!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Due to the drought last year, a lot of people started their chiles in greenhouses this year, Duck. Roasting season started early.

Devin, I prefer the Chimayo chiles.


----------



## DevinT

Hmmm, I don't think I've ever tried Chimayo chiles. I'll have to see if I can find some.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'm all packed for vacation.









Oh crap… I forgot clothes.


----------



## DevinT

I like your M.C. Escher-esque rabbit doodle on the board. Were you planning on scroll-sawing that?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the place I buy Chimayo chiles from when it's out of season, Devin. They also have a medium Chimayo chile, but I think they're sold out of that for the year. Stokli also sells Chimayo chile but you have to buy a membership. I think that, or buying direct from the farmer who grows the chicos and some chiles for Stokli at the farmers market downtown on Saturdays will be my long-term answer.

There's over a dozen different varieties of chiles here in New Mexico, and I haven't tried them all yet. Still figuring out what my favorite favorite is, but the Chimayos are the current leader. There are also a few that are only grown by pueblos, and with the covid resurgence, a lot of the pueblos are talking about closing down to outsiders again.


----------



## duckmilk

> Due to the drought last year, a lot of people started their chiles in greenhouses this year, Duck. Roasting season started early.
> 
> Devin, I prefer the Chimayo chiles.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I almost asked about greenhouse chiles Dave. How many greenhouses are there?

Hi Devin, there is a company in the Mesilla Valley that named its company Hatch Chile (Hatch is a town in the valley) and they made the name Hatch Chile famous. I'm sure they buy chile from many different farmers. All chiles in that valley are of the same quality pretty much, along with the much lesser known Pecos Valley. The climate and soil of both valleys produce great chile. Whether it contains the Hatch brand name or another name, the chiles are good. Chimayo is an old community and Dave's reference is the first I've heard of that brand.
Growing up near the Pecos Valley, we had farmer friends that grew and roasted chile on the farm that we would buy when we lived on the ranch. I have a college roommate also in the valley that grows great chile.
So there are many farms in both valleys that produce excellent chile.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, I admit it, I'm a green chile freak. I grew up on it. Gonna have some more tonight. There are some left over green chile chicken enchiladas and pinto beans my dad taught me to make. )


----------



## DevinT

Duck, I know about Hatch, New Mexico. I've driven through it about 12 times on cross-country road trips. I just buy up all the Hatch Chile products I can find every time we pass through the valley. I think my favorite items are hatch green chile burritos from random gas stations in the valley.

I don't know anything about a brand named Hatch Chile. Never heard of them. I'm talking about the place and the chile that comes from the similarly named valley in New Mexico.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I almost asked about greenhouse chiles Dave. How many greenhouses are there?


My understanding is that it used to be more common to start chile seedlings in a greenhouse (or in your house), Duck. And it kind of fell out of favor in the past 40 years or so, but with a few drought years, folks are going back to starting chiles indoors and not all at once, so they have better chances of having a good crop even in a bad year.

The chiles are still grown outside, it's just the seedlings that get a start indoors.

Jesus Guzman, who grows chiles and chicos and a few other things, has a seven-acre farm near Nambé. He's got a few acres rented elsewhere too, I think, but his entire chile crop could probably be started in a decent sized shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes there is a brand called Hatch that is sold canned in most grocery stores around. I buy my chile fresh roasted by the bushel, or in desperate times, fresh roasted and frozen in 4 pound bags.
The Hatch brand made it popular.


----------



## duckmilk

Most of the farmers in both valleys have irrigated fields for both chile and alfalfa. I'm sure the drought affects tham as well to an extent. But most of my knowledge is in the southern valleys.


----------



## HokieKen

> I like your M.C. Escher-esque rabbit doodle on the board. Were you planning on scroll-sawing that?
> 
> - DevinT


That's my next relief carving project Devin. It's called Three Hares. Here's one version done by Brit:


It's a traditional symbol in European carving.


----------



## duckmilk

I remember the carving by Andy.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, his inspired me Duck. Chris Pye also has a series of tutorial videos on it so it should be a great way to learn some better techniques. Plus it was a good excuse to buy a few new carving tools ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Great way to expand your horizons Kenny.
BTW, the brewery my friend works for only sells beer on tap or in growlers. I'll check Total Wine just in case.
Mike's brewer friend may come through, but doughtful before the swap is over. It was a good beer.


----------



## pottz

> Well I'm all packed for vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap… I forgot clothes.
> 
> - HokieKen


oh hell kenny all you need is the cape !!!!


----------



## pottz

> OK, I admit it, I m a green chile freak. I grew up on it. Gonna have some more tonight. There are some left over green chile chicken enchiladas and pinto beans my dad taught me to make. )
> 
> - duckmilk


sounds like an invite duck,so im comin right now -lol.


----------



## pottz

ive been growing some serranos this year,got em pickled,lots of blooms so more too come.


----------



## DevinT

My Dad used to grow pequin chiles

So tiny and full of flavor. It was often hard to believe something so small and cute was 8x hotter than a jalapeño. You didn't need many of them to give your home made salsa some kick.


----------



## pottz




----------



## DevinT

> - pottz


ROFLMAO!


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> ROFLMAO!
> 
> - DevinT


hey ill provide the cups if someone will fill em ? anyone…......hello…......


----------



## DevinT

The real problem is when someone sinks the ball in your "cup"

Drink up!


----------



## Keebler1

Teaser pic


----------



## pottz

> The real problem is when someone sinks the ball in your "cup"
> 
> Drink up!
> 
> - DevinT


ha ha yeah id say those are 5 gallon cups ?


----------



## DevinT

I was thinking maybe it might be practical if either you could call in a pinch drinker or just the top inch was filled


----------



## pottz

> I was thinking maybe it might be practical if either you could call in a pinch drinker or just the top inch was filled
> 
> - DevinT


yeah because that game is way beyond even my abilities-lol. maybe kenny could attempt it ?


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN, you can "insert hyperlink" using the link symbol at the top of the text entry box. The long URL goes in there, and you just choose a word to highlight. That doesn t break anyone s phone screen and also doesn t require you to jump through hoops to paste a URL.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I understand, that is what I was trying to explain earlier. The "hyperlinks" at this site suck. I fully understand how to use them, but if you do and someone clicks one, it takes you off site to some possibly unknown place. Everywhere else on the web they just calmly open another page in your browser, and you retain your spot on the site you click the link on, and open the page with the new site. Either we have the ultra cheeep version, or someone doesn't know how to set them up? So I had taken to just posting the link. I only use a "Cell phone" as a phone, so I didn't know that caused issues.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I m sure they buy chile from many different farmers. All chiles in that valley are of the same quality pretty much, along with the much lesser known Pecos Valley.
> - duckmilk


One of my all time favorite cookbooks is by a Lady out there. Her name is Jane Butel, and the book is Chili Madness

I used a hyperDUD, and also just laid it in there for idgits like me that like to copy and paste.

https://www.amazon.com/Chili-Madness-Jane-Butel/dp/0894801341

She refers many times to a spice company, and darned if I can remember it, but they had all of the necessary spices she used in the book. I'll try to find the book, and post the name. Really good eats, but the Navajo Green chili could be used to remove rust. HOTTTTttttttt.


----------



## mikeacg

> Teaser pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


You are such a tease Kevin!

A little perspective Pottz!









Mike


----------



## Lazyman

> The "hyperlinks" at this site suck. I fully understand how to use them, but if you do and someone clicks one, it takes you off site to some possibly unknown place. Everywhere else on the web they just calmly open another page in your browser, and you retain your spot on the site you click the link on, and open the page with the new site.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Just right click the link and select open in new tab from the pop up menu. Yeah it's dumb but not too much trouble to prevent navigating away from the current web page.


----------



## HokieKen

You can also CTRL+click to open the link in a new tab. I agree it's a pain that it doesdo it by default.


----------



## Lazyman

You've got to put down your beer to do THAT Kenny.

EDIT: Oh wait. I forgot you drink with your pinkie out.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ha ha yeah id say those are 5 gallon cups ?
> 
> - pottz


They are almost waist high, I'd say more like 50 gallon cups. About the size you would buy for dust collection anyhow. Way bigger than 5's


----------



## therealSteveN

> You ve got to put down your beer to do THAT Kenny.
> 
> - Lazyman


So you can see the problem with doing it that way, I mean sheesh…..


----------



## DevinT

> You can also CTRL+click to open the link in a new tab. I agree it's a pain that it doesdo it by default.
> 
> - HokieKen


On Mac in Safari you can hold the Cmd key when you click the link to do the same.

On iPhone, you can tap-hold the link to get a menu that offers "Open in New Tab"


----------



## Keebler1

Something that looks like an interesting read.


----------



## drsurfrat

That was interesting. I'm not going to reset my fridge for every new beer, tho. 

I like the comment at the end - drink it the way you like it. Just like refurbishing planes: Paint it if you want, leave the patina if you want….


----------



## therealSteveN

> That was interesting. I m not going to reset my fridge for every new beer, tho.
> 
> I like the comment at the end - drink it the way you like it. Just like refurbishing planes: Paint it if you want, leave the patina if you want….
> 
> - drsurfrat


I'm not resetting mine either. In the back stuff get's icy, out front pretty darn cold.

Yeah, it's a shame so many writers with a strong conviction are scared to say so anymore. So many offer those lame azz exceptions in summation. They want to poke the Bear, without ever getting near an actual Bear.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ha ha yeah id say those are 5 gallon cups ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They are almost waist high, I d say more like 50 gallon cups. About the size you would buy for dust collection anyhow. Way bigger than 5 s
> 
> - therealSteveN


I think I found out how they made the BIG cups.


----------



## pottz

> Something that looks like an interesting read.
> 
> - Keebler1


good too know,just like wine most people dont serve at the proper temp to realize the full taste they should.


----------



## pottz

> ha ha yeah id say those are 5 gallon cups ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They are almost waist high, I d say more like 50 gallon cups. About the size you would buy for dust collection anyhow. Way bigger than 5 s
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I think I found out how they made the BIG cups.
> 
> - therealSteveN


perfect ill order a tanker full of beer you guys make the cups.game on-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

> I m sure they buy chile from many different farmers. All chiles in that valley are of the same quality pretty much, along with the much lesser known Pecos Valley.
> - duckmilk
> 
> One of my all time favorite cookbooks is by a Lady out there. Her name is Jane Butel, and the book is Chili Madness
> 
> I used a hyperDUD, and also just laid it in there for idgits like me that like to copy and paste.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chili-Madness-Jane-Butel/dp/0894801341
> 
> She refers many times to a spice company, and darned if I can remember it, but they had all of the necessary spices she used in the book. I ll try to find the book, and post the name. Really good eats, but the Navajo Green chili could be used to remove rust. HOTTTTttttttt.
> 
> - therealSteveN


It says she is the owner of the Pecos Valley Spice Company which is the valley I mentioned above.


----------



## controlfreak

Son in Law getting the new place ready for grand opening. It's his first gig at head brewer.









This makes me think back to my wife's grand parents. Before prohibition they had a brewery on the property "Pure H Beer" brewed by the Hanson brothers. After prohibition they turned it into a tavern. It was physically in the house just off the kitchen. Grandpa poured me a beer and said that will be 75 cents, I must have looked surprised so he said I got this one. That was the last free beer of the visit though.


----------



## duckmilk

Hahaha! Good ol' grandpa. That looks like a nice set-up.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm at the beach. The beach sucks ass. Have I ever mentioned how much I hate crowds?


----------



## Keebler1

Go find a spot out of the way and carve


----------



## pottz

> I'm at the beach. The beach sucks ass. Have I ever mentioned how much I hate crowds?
> 
> - HokieKen


then dont come to socal on a hot summer day.probably why i never go to the beach.


----------



## pottz

here's tonights tasting.another firestone ipa from the variety pack i bought.6.2 abv. probably a little too hoppy for some though.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty aggravated about carving this year. There isn't a single table in the condo we rented that doesn't have a thin glass top. There is nowhere to clamp my benchtop vise for relief carving. Not sure how I'm gonna get anything done on that.

On a happier note, I had a very mediocre dinner. Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## HokieKen

Pottz that Mind Haze is making my mouth water! I'm gonna go out in a few minutes and see what kinda local beer I can find nearby


----------



## pottz

> I'm pretty aggravated about carving this year. There isn't a single table in the condo we rented that doesn't have a thin glass top. There is nowhere to clamp my benchtop vise for relief carving. Not sure how I'm gonna get anything done on that.
> 
> On a happier note, I had a very mediocre dinner. Grumble grumble grumble
> 
> - HokieKen


damn kenny i didn't know you were 85,you might want to update your avatar-lol. hey we all have those days,nothing a few beers wont fix.


----------



## pottz

i was tasting with the beagle tonight and well,she had one too many i guess.i try and cut her off at 3 but well she snuck in a couple more when i wasn't looking-lol.


----------



## bndawgs

What beach did you end up at Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

Mission accomplished


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny you ever make it to Bulls Island, off the NC/SC border iirc?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm pretty aggravated about carving this year. There isn't a single table in the condo we rented that doesn't have a thin glass top. There is nowhere to clamp my benchtop vise for relief carving. Not sure how I'm gonna get anything done on that.


That's why you need to get a Workmate, Ken.


----------



## HokieKen

Have 4 Dave. Kicking myself for not bringing one.

Nope, never been there John.


----------



## Lazyman

> here s tonights tasting.another firestone ipa from the variety pack i bought.6.2 abv. probably a little *too hoppy for some though*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


At only 40 IBU, I call that light beer. ;-)


----------



## GregoryH

Now that's a good memory! And I finally settled on my Swap project. Man, that hurt my head! LOL So many different things to make when I'm tooling around. But coming up with something for the Swap, me brain left my body i think.


----------



## pottz

> Now that s a good memory! And I finally settled on my Swap project. Man, that hurt my head! LOL So many different things to make when I m tooling around. But coming up with something for the Swap, me brain left my body i think.
> 
> - Gregory


dont stress out gregory just make sure to send some good brew and no one will care-lol.


----------



## JD77

Got a few new local brews to try this evening, but some friends brought me a bottle of Elijah Craig small batch for my birthday, so I got sidetracked. As far as the exchange project goes, I broke down and ordered the parts to add a jackshaft to my old Craftsman lathe. Even at it's lowest setting it turns way too fast to get a good finish. I'm hoping by next weekend I can work on completing them. I don't think I can get away with a teaser at this point, but I can confirm that the spalted dogwood was used.


----------



## pottz

> Got a few new local brews to try this evening, but some friends brought me a bottle of Elijah Craig small batch for my birthday, so I got sidetracked. As far as the exchange project goes, I broke down and ordered the parts to add a jackshaft to my old Craftsman lathe. Even at it s lowest setting it turns way too fast to get a good finish. I m hoping by next weekend I can work on completing them. I don t think I can get away with a teaser at this point, but I can confirm that the spalted dogwood was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JD77


seweeeeet!


----------



## pottz




----------



## mikeacg

> You can also CTRL+click to open the link in a new tab. I agree it's a pain that it doesdo it by default.
> 
> - HokieKen


Or Shift+click to open in a new window… I hate tabs!

Mike


----------



## drsurfrat

> I'm at the beach. The beach sucks ass. Have I ever mentioned how much I hate crowds?
> - HokieKen
> 
> then dont come to socal on a hot summer day.probably why i never go to the beach.
> - pottz


That was avoidable: show up at sun up, surf for a couple hours, come back to the car with the box of Entemann's Old Fashioned donuts warming in the sun on the dashboard, and leave before the crowd has even woken up. I also spent many mornings shaking sand out of my pants on the way to morning classes.


----------



## controlfreak

> I'm at the beach. The beach sucks ass. Have I ever mentioned how much I hate crowds?
> 
> - HokieKen


This reminds me of the Yogi Berra quote "nobody goes there any more, it's too crowded"


----------



## HokieKen

Bill Berklich, for a swap veteran you're setting a mighty bad example! Post something ;-) Even if it's just FU Kenny. I usually get those in DMs but you can post it here.


----------



## Lazyman

FUnny Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Well played Nathan.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GregoryH

Ahhh. If I close my eyes I can almost taste it. Is it fuity-ish?


----------



## Lazyman

Cheers y'all. Beer-thirty again. 101° outside and the shop A/C just can't keep up so I decided to retire to the inside and I am going with a Santa Fe Happy Camper IPA I picked up on my way back from AZ last month.

I did finally get my flip-top cart feeling a little more stable. All that is left is to make a drawer for the bottom compartment to store all the loose stuff that will fall off when you flip it over. I decided to try making John Heisz's full extension drawer slides using some scraps. If figure if they don't work, I can always shell out the bucks to add some metal ones later.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Carving a birb, Kenny?

We had our rock guy over today to give us an estimate on putting a new 8" culvert under our driveway to replace the 4" PVC pipe which only goes about 3/4 of the way under our driveway, and which can only carry about 1/3 the water of a good storm like we had last Tuesday afternoon. He'll maybe start the work next Saturday. He figures if he can get a helper, he can do it in two days, and it's easier for him to find help on the weekends.

Also glued together the new handle for my spatula. And started some oxtail simmering to make some tasty broth that'll be the base for chili that'll cook in the slow cooker on Tuesday while I'm at jury duty. And started baking some chicken for dinner tonight. And ran to the grocery store once everything was cookin'.


----------



## GregoryH

Maaaan. That just sounds awesome with the Ox tale. Hmmm, *scratches chin while contemplating-Is it even practical to mail chili???


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's easy enough to do. The broth is: 1 cup port, 1# package of oxtail, 3 tsp chopped garlic, 1 tsp rosemary, and salt & pepper to coat the oxtail while browning it in a cast iron skillet. Once browned, deglaze the pan with the port, then put everything in a quart ziploc freezer bag and cook in the sous vide cooker for 24 hours at 165. Strain and cool, and use as the base for the chili in a couple days.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ahhh. If I close my eyes I can almost taste it. Is it fuity-ish?
> 
> - Gregory


Nope, that one's not very fruity. It's earthy and a tad bitter. It's got a good taste but sits a little heavier than I prefer.

Not a birb Dave. A Yoda ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Got some NY strips I'm fixing to reverse sear tonight.


----------



## mikeacg

> Ahhh. If I close my eyes I can almost taste it. Is it fuity-ish?
> 
> - Gregory


No, Gregory, I believe that is Kenny you smell… We already established that he has no taste!









Mike


----------



## mikeacg

You have been warned!


----------



## JD77

> No, Gregory, I believe that is Kenny you smell…
> 
> Mike


I've never met him, but I don't know that I believe Kenny smells fruity. Maybe, just maybe, like an overripe melon thrown out in last week's trash. That I would believe.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> He'll maybe start the work next Saturday. He figures if he can get a helper, he can do it in two days, and it's easier for him to find help on the weekends.


Sounds suspiciously like manyana to me 

So the race is on, which will finish first the culvert or the spatula.

I may have been drinking


----------



## Bluenote38

Austin Brothers out of Alpena Michigan. Yes, I'm still alive Doc says brain scan was positive


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not a birb Dave. A Yoda ;-)


Tomato, tomahto. ;-)



> Sounds suspiciously like manyana to me


I don't think so, Mike. We've worked with this guy before, and he's probably fully booked all next week, and is slipping our job in on the weekend to make a little extra scratch. One of the hardest working guys I've met, and a real artist working with big landscaping rocks.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh darned. I was abandoned with nothing but my bike to fly solo for dinner. Whatever shall I do??









Tyrannosaurus Flex DIPA is sliding down awful smooth. I better be careful lest I have to call my son to come ride my bike back to the condo…


----------



## HokieKen

Hops in the cup, wheat on the plate please.


----------



## DevinT

> It's easy enough to do. The broth is: 1 cup port, 1# package of oxtail, 3 tsp chopped garlic, 1 tsp rosemary, and salt & pepper to coat the oxtail while browning it in a cast iron skillet. Once browned, deglaze the pan with the port, then put everything in a quart ziploc freezer bag and cook in the sous vide cooker for 24 hours at 165. Strain and cool, and use as the base for the chili in a couple days.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Sounds amazing!


----------



## HokieKen

Triple IPA? Don't mind if I do.


















That makes one 9% ABV and one 11.5%. I think I better call it a dinner…


----------



## HokieKen

They have an axe-throwing range here too. That's a good idea at a brewery, right?


----------



## HokieKen

I REALLY want to try this one now:









But if I do, I really won't be able to ride my bike back :-( Guess I better try to come back another day. They have growlers but I'd hate to buy one only to discover I don't like the beer.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sounds amazing!


One of the best things a sous vide cooker can do is make amazing stock. Plus I've got a good local source of oxtails. So yeah, good phở, good base for chili and beef stews… it's a neat trick to have.

In Minnesota I had about 2 gallons of homemade beef and chicken stock in my freezer at one point. Cooked some of it down to glacé de viand and *that* was an amazing thing to have on hand. Keeps pretty much forever, too.


----------



## pottz

> Austin Brothers out of Alpena Michigan. Yes, I m still alive Doc says brain scan was positive
> 
> - Bill Berklich


bill your alive,i thought it was rumors.welcome back.now lets have a beer man-cheers!


----------



## pottz

> Triple IPA? Don't mind if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes one 9% ABV and one 11.5%. I think I better call it a dinner…
> 
> - HokieKen


you wanna share ?


----------



## pottz

> They have an axe-throwing range here too. That's a good idea at a brewery, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


not if im their-lol.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Triple IPA? Don't mind if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes one 9% ABV and one 11.5%. I think I better call it a dinner…
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm not much for IPAs Kenny. They generally remind me of my Ex Wife… Thin and bitter


----------



## pottz

> Triple IPA? Don't mind if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes one 9% ABV and one 11.5%. I think I better call it a dinner…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I m not much for IPAs Kenny. They generally remind me of my Ex Wife… Thin and bitter
> 
> - Bill Berklich


lmao!


----------



## drsurfrat

Please be safe, I really don't want to send Get Well sentiments across LJs

I have a souvenir from England in the 1980's. It is some kind of bung or stopper, but it has these rounded gentle threads. It is about 1+1/4" diameter. "Halls Oxford Bewery LTD"

Maybe MikeB_UK has seen one before…


----------



## HokieKen

Unlike your ex Bill, my lips welcome an IPA ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Unlike your ex Bill, my lips welcome an IPA ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


im out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

> I m sure they buy chile from many different farmers. All chiles in that valley are of the same quality pretty much, along with the much lesser known Pecos Valley.
> - duckmilk
> 
> One of my all time favorite cookbooks is by a Lady out there. Her name is Jane Butel, and the book is Chili Madness
> 
> I used a hyperDUD, and also just laid it in there for idgits like me that like to copy and paste.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chili-Madness-Jane-Butel/dp/0894801341
> 
> She refers many times to a spice company, and darned if I can remember it, but they had all of the necessary spices she used in the book. I ll try to find the book, and post the name. Really good eats, but the Navajo Green chili could be used to remove rust. HOTTTTttttttt.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> It says she is the owner of the Pecos Valley Spice Company which is the valley I mentioned above.
> 
> - duckmilk


Right Duck, it was why I thought of her when I saw Peco's Valley, thought hmmmmm, that sounds familiar.


----------



## therealSteveN

> - pottz


Tonight was a rare 2 beer night for me, but both were pretty similar. I had a Killians Red, and a Fat Tire. Both are Amberish Ale's. both went down well. I cooked a Tri Tip, and we had some killer corn on the cob, and some scalloped, double cheesy potatoes. All is well.


----------



## therealSteveN

> They have an axe-throwing range here too. That's a good idea at a brewery, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAOoooo I hope their insurance is paid up.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Please be safe, I really don t want to send Get Well sentiments across LJs
> 
> I have a souvenir from England in the 1980 s. It is some kind of bung or stopper, but it has these rounded gentle threads. It is about 1+1/4" diameter. "Halls Oxford Bewery LTD"
> 
> Maybe MikeB_UK has seen one before…


Nope, it's a new one for me. We used to have Grolsh tops everywhere in the 80's


----------



## mikeacg

> Yes, I m still alive Doc says brain scan was positive
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I'd ask for a second opinion…

Mike


----------



## Bluenote38

> Unlike your ex Bill, my lips welcome an IPA ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm not totally against IPAs My go to is M-43 a New England style beer brewed by Old Nation Brewing Co. in Williamston, MI IBU of 65

Old Nation's "New Orthodox" IPA series, M-43 is designed to accentuate the deep and complex character from the combination of Calypso, Simcoe, Citra and Amarillo hops. Citrus and Tropical notes of Pineapple, Mango and Grapefruit come through in the huge, yet surprisingly delicate aroma.

And, like the Ex I can't tolerate too much of it


----------



## EarlS

Not to interrupt the banter, but SWMBO wants to get me a Birthday present this year. I mentioned a leather shop apron to replace the one I have that is falling apart. I recall a conversation about leather aprons on the plant swap thread and Devin mentioned a maker, but I can't remember the name. Anyone remember it?


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty sure it was Hide and Drink Earl.


----------



## Lazyman

Yup Hide and Drink. Here is Devin's post.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Hide & Drink

I think?


----------



## HokieKen

Could have been Hide and Drink.


----------



## HokieKen

Which is pretty much what I spend my vacation doing…


----------



## DevinT

> Not to interrupt the banter, but SWMBO wants to get me a Birthday present this year. I mentioned a leather shop apron to replace the one I have that is falling apart. I recall a conversation about leather aprons on the plant swap thread and Devin mentioned a maker, but I can t remember the name. Anyone remember it?
> 
> - EarlS


Hide & Drink and still loving it.


----------



## EarlS

If I get an apron for my birthday, I might just have to get a picture of me wearing it with my birthday suit. Kind of like Kenny with his cape when he's waiting for a swap delivery.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> If I get an apron for my birthday, I might just have to get a picture of me wearing it with my birthday suit. Kind of like Kenny with his cape when he s waiting for a swap delivery.
> 
> - EarlS


* please NO* :<(((((


----------



## DevinT

I don't know. Maybe we need a LJ calendar.

Who wants to see sweaty fireman when you can have burly bears in sawdust with tools?


----------



## EarlS




----------



## DevinT

Exactly!


----------



## DevinT

I grew up attending the Laguna Beach Sawdust Festival. So many amazing crafts people, oh, and lots of sawdust, I mean man glitter.


----------



## pottz

> If I get an apron for my birthday, I might just have to get a picture of me wearing it with my birthday suit. Kind of like Kenny with his cape when he s waiting for a swap delivery.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> 
> please NO* :<(((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1


----------



## doubleG469

Damn ya'll are some chatty kathy for sure… 155 messages….


----------



## pottz

> I grew up attending the Laguna Beach Sawdust Festival. So many amazing crafts people, oh, and lots of sawdust, I mean man glitter.
> 
> - DevinT


i go every year except last year,not a lot of woodworkers though.


----------



## therealSteveN

> If I get an apron for my birthday, I might just have to get a picture of me wearing it with my birthday suit. Kind of like Kenny with his cape when he s waiting for a swap delivery.
> 
> - EarlS


UNLESS you actually have a suit, you only wear on your BD, then NO Earl, spare us from this. We are talking can't bleach my eyes enough to forget the image type of NO…..


----------



## loldmopar

Long time lurker, first time post, and I love me some beer. Unfortunately it looks like I'm a bit late. I'll keep an eye out for next year. (Hint hint, I also own a beer bar and work at multiple breweries)


----------



## pottz

> Long time lurker, first time post, and I love me some beer. Unfortunately it looks like I m a bit late. I ll keep an eye out for next year. (Hint hint, I also own a beer bar and work at multiple breweries)
> 
> - loldmopar


your like a god on this thread -lol.keep an eye out for other swaps.there is a bbq swap you orobably would like.welcome to lumber jocks.


----------



## loldmopar

> your like a god on this thread -lol.keep an eye out for other swaps.there is a bbq swap you orobably would like.welcome to lumber jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Sounds good! I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## duckmilk

What's your general location loldmopar? Someone might want to get some beer from you for this swap?


----------



## loldmopar

> What s your general location loldmopar? Someone might want to get some beer from you for this swap?
> 
> - duckmilk


St. Louis MO area. Though bouncing between Fulton and STL as I'm moving and selling my house in the city. But can meet anyone anywhere in between. Happy to supply.


----------



## HokieKen

Got any Cucumber Saisons loldmopar? )


----------



## DevinT

> I grew up attending the Laguna Beach Sawdust Festival. So many amazing crafts people, oh, and lots of sawdust, I mean man glitter.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> i go every year except last year,not a lot of woodworkers though.
> 
> - pottz


The spouse and I want to retire to Laguna Beach so we can sell our items at the festival. I know the Winter festival is open to sellers from outside the town but we'd like to participate year-round.

I've probably been to the festival more than 30 times. Love the place. I think there are only a handful of towns I like as much as Laguna Beach. Avila Beach could beat it. Also love San Luis Obispo and Carpinteria.


----------



## JD77

I doubt it, Kenny. He said St Louis. That's in the territory of the good German lagers.

Welcome loldmopar. I grew up in STL. I would love to hear about the local brews from the last twenty year's, or so. Feel free to keep posting, it's an open group.

Tonight's Red Beans and Rice is being paired with a delightfully playful berry wheat ale. The hops appear at the beginning of the sip swelling into a nice light malt roundness, finishing in a delightful hint of blueberry that doesn't leave any unnecessary sweetness, the perfect answer to a hot summer afternoon workout.


----------



## MJHaffeman

You continentals and your "We regrettably can not ship to your location"!
I promise you it would make it here.

-Mike in Kodiak, Alaska


----------



## HokieKen

A little life-threatening thunderstorm and all of a sudden I love the beach.


----------



## pottz

> A little life-threatening thunderstorm and all of a sudden I love the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


go for it kenny just keep moving, fast.you might make it?


----------



## loldmopar

> I doubt it, Kenny. He said St Louis. That s in the territory of the good German lagers.
> 
> Welcome loldmopar. I grew up in STL. I would love to hear about the local brews from the last twenty year s, or so. Feel free to keep posting, it s an open group.
> 
> Tonight s Red Beans and Rice is being paired with a delightfully playful berry wheat ale. The hops appear at the beginning of the sip swelling into a nice light malt roundness, finishing in a delightful hint of blueberry that doesn t leave any unnecessary sweetness, the perfect answer to a hot summer afternoon workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JD77


Nice! Where did move to? Ya STL now has 75+ craft breweries in the area including two of the top ten craft breweries in the world. Voted best craft beer scene in the country three years in a row by USA today paper. Ever since AB got bought out by InBev, STL has cut back on bud and exploded into the craft beer scene it is today. 
But to answer the cucumber Saison question, there has been, don't know who still does make it other than mother's in Springfield. I'll see what I can do to snag some in the next order.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> If I get an apron for my birthday, I might just have to get a picture of me wearing it with my birthday suit. Kind of like Kenny with his cape when he s waiting for a swap delivery.
> 
> - EarlS


oh if you do this dont forget flower for your head LOL :<)))))))


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

loldmopar, if you don't mind shipping, I'd definitely be willing to buy six or twelve bottles/cans of a cuke Saison. Otherwise don't stock it for me. STL is too long a drive. Even for beer ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Kenny you ever make it to Bulls Island, off the NC/SC border iirc?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I can't find that near the NC/SC border (where I'll be Friday) but I did find Bull Island down by Charleston, a bit further than I'll drive for a beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Making progress I am.


----------



## Keebler1

Wow that looks great Kenny


----------



## MikeB_UK

I'll be honest Kenny, it doesn't look much like the 3 hares drawing you took.

It's weird, but looking at it makes me realise I never knew yoda had toes.


----------



## doubleG469

That's Yoda? I thought it was Stich in clothes….


----------



## therealSteveN

> Long time lurker, first time post, and I love me some beer. Unfortunately it looks like I m a bit late. I ll keep an eye out for next year. (Hint hint, I also own a beer bar and work at multiple breweries)
> 
> - loldmopar


A Manchurian candidate if ever there was one….

From the point of view of the perfect candidate, not from an assassins' POV.


----------



## robscastle

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/paralyzed-man-drinks-beer-moving-robotic-arm-mind/story?id=31214663


----------



## pottz

> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/paralyzed-man-drinks-beer-moving-robotic-arm-mind/story?id=31214663
> 
> - robscastle


i think the duck would be interested in that,he only has one good arm right now and who knows when the next one gives out.


----------



## Lazyman

You are more patient than I am Kenny but I don't think that you are drinking enough beer.

MikeB
Yoda Feet









Yikes Gary. You better hope that Kenny doesn't have your name for the beer swap. On the other hand, send him a bunch of IPA's Kenny. I am sure that he will share them with me. Well, that is unless you send him a bunch of resealed bottles.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> You are more patient than I am Kenny but I don t think that you are drinking enough beer.
> 
> MikeB
> Yoda Feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


These aren't the feet you're looking for, you can go about your business, move along, move along.


----------



## Lazyman

Your primitive mind tricks won't work on me, boy.


----------



## Lazyman

I just have to make the drawer to finish the flip-top cart before I finally get around to starting on my swap project. I decided to go mechanized (my hand cut dovetails suck) and used a router dovetail jig:









Makes a huge mess though:









I went old school on cutting the groove to hold the drawer bottom with a plough plane. So much more fun.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - that picture of the plough plane wore me out just looking at it so I did a little more research into the beer selection for the swap. Goes down easy, new england IPA. Looks like I might have to buy some more since I'm out.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno what a stitch is Gary…

Yoda fingers and toes are a PITA so he only got 4 toes. They kept breaking.

Pocahoptus is mighty tasty. Your kinda beer Nathan.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Where did they get that old picture of me? I see a lawsuit coming up.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I would say that I could taste it from here but I can't. We might need to do another IPA side swap. Need anything 3D printed? 

Earl, That cutter is sharp so it was a joy to use, especially in pine. It was cutting full length curls. It probably took less time to cut 4 grooves that way than setting up a dado blade in my saw or setting up to make them accurately on my router table, especially since I don't have a 3/8 router bit and making 2 passes with a 1/4"is a PITA.


----------



## Lazyman

> ^ Where did they get that old picture of me? I see a lawsuit coming up.
> 
> - duckmilk


This one?


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, I would say that I could taste it from here but I can t. We might need to do another IPA side swap. Need anything 3D printed?
> 
> Earl, That cutter is sharp so it was a joy to use, especially in pine. It was cutting full length curls. It probably took less time to cut 4 grooves that way than setting up a dado blade in my saw or setting up to make them accurately on my router table, especially since I don t have a 3/8 router bit and making 2 passes with a 1/4"is a PITA.
> 
> - Lazyman


hey where you at in texas,my son moved there at a year and half ago.he's in cedar park,loves it.keeps telling us we need to move there too.the way cali is going i might think about it.


----------



## Lazyman

Cedar Park is on the North side of Austin. Austin is great though it has grown too fast and the traffic is terrible these days unless you live close to where you work. We've actually thought about moving out of Texas or perhaps just leaving the state during the summer. Both of my daughters have moved away so we may someday move closer to one of them.

I am in Plano which is a suburb north of Dallas. Gary is a little further north of me in Frisco and Keebler is also north of me in McKinney. Duck is even further North out of the city and may actually be closer to OK than DFW.


----------



## JD77

> Nice! Where did move to?
> 
> - loldmopar


The wife drug me down to Little Rock after college. We've got several craft brewers in the area and more than a few brewpubs. Most people tend to be a Cardinals fan and we got a pizza place a couple blocks away that does a fairly good St. Louis style. Summer is a little longer, winter is a little shorter. BBQ is serious but the woodworking is pretty thin. We do have one really good hardwood supplier and they have great prices, but otherwise, there are not a whole lot of us hobbyists.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I expect beer consumption will be up over the next month. I now have a full time job listening to police and others explain how a guy allegedly did a bunch of bad things. But at least I get $18/day for gas and lunch money.


----------



## Lazyman

A month. If I were the judge, I would make them talk faster.


----------



## HokieKen

Just draw boobs on your pants so you have something interesting to look at Dave.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*TODAY* 1 of you guys in this swap is going to receive a gift so keep eyes open for fed ex truck dont forget to wear your capes and hide & drink aprons and flowers in head LOL :<))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Kenny. The metal detector at the door means I can't bring in any good toys.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Dave…









Tony, my cape and I are at the beach this week. Just in case it's me


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Yeah, Kenny. The metal detector at the door means I can't bring in any good toys.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Balsa wood to carve and a prison shank made from a toothbrush.

I'm sure they'll be fine about it


----------



## doubleG469

> Kenny, I would say that I could taste it from here but I can t. We might need to do another IPA side swap. Need anything 3D printed?
> 
> Earl, That cutter is sharp so it was a joy to use, especially in pine. It was cutting full length curls. It probably took less time to cut 4 grooves that way than setting up a dado blade in my saw or setting up to make them accurately on my router table, especially since I don t have a 3/8 router bit and making 2 passes with a 1/4"is a PITA.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> hey where you at in texas,my son moved there at a year and half ago.he s in cedar park,loves it.keeps telling us we need to move there too.the way cali is going i might think about it.
> 
> - pottz


You say Cali huh, sorry we're all full. LOL


----------



## doubleG469

> I dunno what a stitch is Gary…
> 
> - HokieKen


I forgot, no kids…. google Lilo and Stitch


----------



## drsurfrat

> *TODAY* 1 of you guys in this swap is going to receive a gift so keep eyes open for fed ex truck dont forget to wear your capes and hide & drink aprons and flowers in head LOL :<))))))
> - GR8HUNTER


Is this an official shipment? I thought we had another month…


----------



## pottz

> Kenny, I would say that I could taste it from here but I can t. We might need to do another IPA side swap. Need anything 3D printed?
> 
> Earl, That cutter is sharp so it was a joy to use, especially in pine. It was cutting full length curls. It probably took less time to cut 4 grooves that way than setting up a dado blade in my saw or setting up to make them accurately on my router table, especially since I don t have a 3/8 router bit and making 2 passes with a 1/4"is a PITA.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> hey where you at in texas,my son moved there at a year and half ago.he s in cedar park,loves it.keeps telling us we need to move there too.the way cali is going i might think about it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You say Cali huh, sorry we re all full. LOL
> 
> - doubleG469


ha ha hey from what i hear you may soon be.sounds like everyone is moving there.


----------



## pottz

> *TODAY* 1 of you guys in this swap is going to receive a gift so keep eyes open for fed ex truck dont forget to wear your capes and hide & drink aprons and flowers in head LOL :<))))))
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Is this an official shipment? I thought we had another month…
> 
> - drsurfrat


sounds like a party crasher !


----------



## EarlS

If Tony comes to this party bearing gifts, is he really a party crasher? I have to say, he deals in some pretty top shelf swag. Now, if Kenny posted something like that, I'd expect something like this:


----------



## pottz

> If Tony comes to this party bearing gifts, is he really a party crasher? I have to say, he deals in some pretty top shelf swag. Now, if Kenny posted something like that, I d expect something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


i would expect no less-lol.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yeah, Kenny. The metal detector at the door means I can't bring in any good toys.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Balsa wood to carve and a* prison shank made from a toothbrush*.
> 
> I m sure they ll be fine about it
> 
> - MikeB_UK


I've seen many of those. Had a friend that a bad guy tried to use one on. Didn't work, hit the thick shoulder patch on his uniform.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I survived the first day of it. But one of our neighbors had a birthday party with a salmon, a beef tenderloin, and a bunch of margaritas, so I'm guessing tomorrow will be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## JD77

This evening's selections are:


----------



## therealSteveN

I was in the shop today playing, and took a few teasers pics. I believe they are generic enough not to give anything away.



















Grilled some Burgers and we had some more of that fabulous sweet corn for dinner. I had a Weida--Mann beer.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I remember going to Crosley field as young kid to watch the Reds play a hear Hudepohl here constantly. So thought Hudepohl was Cincinnati's beer.


----------



## robscastle

OMG I checked EarlS's link!!


----------



## robscastle

Anyway on a more interesting note.

Its not possible to participate physically however I can in the 2D sense.










And for those interested some closer shots.





































I hope everybody enjoys the swap!


----------



## HokieKen

Yummy Rob! I sure wish you were stateside. Maybe one of these years Anthony will be back in the friendly skies and can work out transporting a package to and from you


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't got much carving done this trip. I'm not particularly thrilled with what I have done either. Oh well. Hopefully they'll get better with the fine details. I'm not optimistic though, this wood isn't ideal for detail. It's too stringy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Well, I survived the first day of it. But one of our neighbors had a birthday party with a salmon, a beef tenderloin, and a bunch of margaritas, so I'm guessing tomorrow will be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Are you required to show up in good health and sober?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny if you finish that baby yoda and dont want it let me know I have a kid a church that would love it.


----------



## HokieKen

I made it for a kid that requested it Keebler. Otherwise I'd be glad to pass it on. There are some printable models out there that I saw though.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, great carvings. What a cool skill you have acquired.
Folks, thanks for the suggestions a thousand posts ago regarding insulating my rollup door.
-The "barn door" recommendation would be my favorite way to proceed, and I may do it some day; but the cost in time and materials pushes that option to the back burner.
-I contacted the manufacturer, and they recommend using thin mylar bubble insulation (the stuff Kenny, and I think Earl, and maybe some others) recommended. Of course they sell it for $400, I bought some on Amazon for $88 - and that's 3x as much as I need! Anyway its 3mm thick (1/8"), I plan to stick it on with spray adhesive, and it will roll up between the layers and not add too much thickness.

So I just wanted to thank everyone for your helpful suggestions on that.

Regarding the washout under/beside my slab, I went to the builder, who suggested gutters, fill, and grass or mulch - pretty much what you guys said minus the retaining wall. So I'm pursuing that now. Once again, wanted to let you guys know how much I appreciate all the help I get here. I'm not much for the Kenny-level banter (and that's a royal Kenny, which includes anybody on that maturity level  ) but I sure do like being able to ask for random advice from smart handy folks and getting a variety of proposals.
OK go back to drinking now, guys.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are you required to show up in good health and sober?


Nope. Have to be able to pay attention, but I'm feeling pretty good actually. Would rather be in the shop, but what's a guy to do.


----------



## EarlS

John - The "Kenny" banter passes the time while we wait for someone to ask a serious question. I'm no longer surprised by the knowledge and help available around here if you ask a question. I am always very appreciative of the responses when I ask a question or need some help figuring something out so I make sure to pay it forward when I can.

Where's my beer?


----------



## HokieKen

In your fridge Earl.


----------



## pottz

> John - The "Kenny" banter passes the time while we wait for someone to ask a serious question. I m no longer surprised by the knowledge and help available around here if you ask a question. I am always very appreciative of the responses when I ask a question or need some help figuring something out so I make sure to pay it forward when I can.
> 
> Where s my beer?
> 
> - EarlS


ill drink to that-cheers boys.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I remember going to Crosley field as young kid to watch the Reds play a hear Hudepohl here constantly. So thought Hudepohl was Cincinnati s beer.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Both actually, and back then both were pretty skunky on a regular basis. Now both have re-created themselves, and offer a tasty brew, and a lot more varieties. I think Weidemann threw more $$$$$$ at the getting voted thing than Hudy did.

I swap back and forth with them as a house brew. It's great fun to offer a can to someone who grew up here. You get some funky looks, like WTF is this $#!+? If you can get them to try it, I haven't had anyone puke yet. LOL Mostly I get, darn it didn't use to taste like this….


----------



## mikeacg

When I was a kid, my Daddy and I would camp in the Stevens Point area of northern Wisconsin (the rest of the family wasn't as excited about primitive camping). We discovered Point beer back when all they had was a regular flavor and a springtime Bock flavor! They certainly have come a long way since then (I'm not admitting how many years ago that was…), with styles galore…
We'd put a 6-pack of Point from the North Star tavern in the pail at the end of the hand pump sluice, mow the grass at my Uncle's place in Rosholt and then we'd sit back and enjoy a cold one… (Now you have to understand that my Daddy was a Lutheran preacher and I was in my early teens… Pretty cool parenting skills if you ask me! We'd sit around the fire and play our guitars at night as well… I have no regrets about my upbringing!) 
Did I mention he's the one who got me hooked on motorcycles? He's been gone for 9 years and I still miss him…

Mike


----------



## Lazyman

My parents were from Fredericksburg, Texas where they learned to speak German first (they learned English in grade school) so there was naturally beer when we visited with my grandparents. I started drinking beer about the time I was able to take the long neck out of my fathers hand and gulp it down until he took it back. By about the time I was 14, he simply started pouring half of his beer into a glass for me rather than have to wrestle the bottle back from me. I am sure that my grandfather usually just bought what was cheap so we usually had Lone Star or Pearl beer which were both brewed in San Antonio.


----------



## duckmilk

Likewise, my parents were tolerant with my brother and I as far as beer, especially during high school. One time my dad bought an old refrigerator, drilled a hole in the side and installed a tap. He hooked it up witht a keg and co2 bottle inside )


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thinking of you beer swap folks when I saw this t-shirt:









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09965P24S

If nothing else, could use them as bonus item that doubles as packing material?
Hehe Haha Hoho


----------



## pottz

> Likewise, my parents were tolerant with my brother and I as far as beer, especially during high school. One time my dad bought an old refrigerator, drilled a hole in the side and installed a tap. He hooked it up witht a keg and co2 bottle inside )
> 
> - duckmilk


those were the days duck.when i was young my dad always had liqour in the house,a full bar actually so his rule was if i wanted too drink he said do it in front of me.he figured if he forbid it as soon as he wasn't home we'd get into it.he was right and we never abused it.usually it was on holidays or parties only.


----------



## duckmilk

Yup, my dad just wanted to know where we were going so he knew where to look for us if something happened. When we would leave the ranch, he would stand in the yard, he would hold up 4 fingers and nod his head yes, then he would hold up 2 fingers and shake his head no. That meant, whatever you do, do it *for* someone not *to* someone.


----------



## pottz

tonights refreshment another firestone cerveza, brewed with lime.abv of 4.5 on the light side but very tasty.cheers brew jocks.sorry kenny no glass tonight,but it's a bottle,if it were a can definitely in a glass.


----------



## therealSteveN

Pottzy, for a wino you are certainly coming off as a beer drinker. 

I might try one of those, usually don't want fruitbeer, but I have been known to drop a Limon wedge into some Cerveza. Usually I am talking funny, saying stuff like, dos cervezas, por favor. Then you start asking about them Banos… Donde están los baños? Funny, the 2 seem to go together, beer and banos. Who knew.


----------



## Bluenote38

Just a burger and a beer last night


----------



## HokieKen

That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.


----------



## HokieKen

Last day at the beach. Looking forward to the ride home tomorrow. I really expected to be bringing back some swap beers and some "me" beers from the trip but New Realm was the only ones I found that were really great and they have distribution back in Roanoke. So I guess my saddlebags will be empty.


----------



## Bluenote38

> That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol… one of my favorites. It was frosted but at 87F the frost melted away.


----------



## EarlS

> It was frosted but at 87F the frost melted away.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Sounds like you aren't drinking fast enough. I didn't think the frost ever truly melts in Michigan.

Eldest daughter is doing a clinical in Petosky MI. Probably going to see her in mid Sept.


----------



## Bluenote38

> It was frosted but at 87F the frost melted away.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> Sounds like you aren t drinking fast enough. I didn t think the frost ever truly melts in Michigan.
> 
> Eldest daughter is doing a clinical in Petosky MI. Probably going to see her in mid Sept.
> 
> - EarlS


If you're that close let me know and maybe we can meet up for a beer. . . or wine ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Last day at the beach. Looking forward to the ride home tomorrow. * I really expected to be bringing back some swap beers* and some "me" beers from the trip but New Realm was the only ones I found that were really great and they have distribution back in Roanoke. So I guess my saddlebags will be empty.
> 
> - HokieKen


i hope you do to match your gift waiting :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy, for a wino you are certainly coming off as a beer drinker.
> 
> I might try one of those, usually don t want fruitbeer, but I have been known to drop a Limon wedge into some Cerveza. Usually I am talking funny, saying stuff like, dos cervezas, por favor. Then you start asking about them Banos… Donde están los baños? Funny, the 2 seem to go together, beer and banos. Who knew.
> 
> - therealSteveN


hey just tryin too fit in-lol. not really a fruit beer,just a hint of lime,like if you were to have a corona with a lime wedge.


----------



## pottz

> That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Lol… one of my favorites. It was frosted but at 87F the frost melted away.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


whats ya drinkin bill ?


----------



## mikeacg

> That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe his wife is a big eater Kenny? Ha ha ha! (Don't tell her I said that Bill! She'll kill me!)

We need to figure out when we can meet up at the bridge Bill! Or you can bring your hammer and help me with my building project…

Getting my first load of lumber in the next few days! It's starting to get real!! I was doing prep work on the existing building today. Perfect weather for working outside! But it made me thirsty…








Made in Grand Haven, MI…
Got to support the local industry!
Mike


----------



## mikeacg

> Sounds like you aren t drinking fast enough. I didn t think the frost ever truly melts in Michigan.
> Eldest daughter is doing a clinical in Petosky MI. Probably going to see her in mid Sept.
> - EarlS
> 
> If you re that close let me know and maybe we can meet up for a beer. . . or wine ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I'd be up for a field trip as well Earl! (But I'm not sure you could handle Bill and me at the same time!)

Mike


----------



## pottz

> That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Maybe his wife is a big eater Kenny? Ha ha ha! (Don t tell her I said that Bill! She ll kill me!)
> 
> We need to figure out when we can meet up at the bridge Bill! Or you can bring your hammer and help me with my building project…
> 
> Getting my first load of lumber in the next few days! It s starting to get real!! I was doing prep work on the existing building today. Perfect weather for working outside! But it made me thirsty…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Grand Haven, MI…
> Got to support the local industry!
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


sounds way too dark and rich for me mike.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm looking at that can, and I want to try one. Looks yummmy.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Sounds like you aren t drinking fast enough. I didn t think the frost ever truly melts in Michigan.
> Eldest daughter is doing a clinical in Petosky MI. Probably going to see her in mid Sept.
> - EarlS
> 
> If you re that close let me know and maybe we can meet up for a beer. . . or wine ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> I d be up for a field trip as well Earl! (But I m not sure you could handle Bill and me at the same time!)
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Three handsome rouges in a small Michigan town might be too much for the local girls


----------



## Bluenote38

> That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Maybe his wife is a big eater Kenny? Ha ha ha! (Don t tell her I said that Bill! She ll kill me!)
> 
> We need to figure out when we can meet up at the bridge Bill! Or you can bring your hammer and help me with my building project…
> 
> Getting my first load of lumber in the next few days! It s starting to get real!! I was doing prep work on the existing building today. Perfect weather for working outside! But it made me thirsty…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Grand Haven, MI…
> Got to support the local industry!
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


I'll have to give that one a try Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Bill you are giving Earl too much credit


----------



## Lazyman

> Three handsome rouges in a small Michigan town might be too much for the local girls
> 
> - Bill Berklich


For some reason my brain read that as three handsome stooges


----------



## Bluenote38

> That's 4 burgers Bill ;-). Nice glass you have there too.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Lol… one of my favorites. It was frosted but at 87F the frost melted away.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> whats ya drinkin bill ?
> 
> - pottz


That one is an American wheat beer and it is pretty smooth


----------



## pottz

> Three handsome rouges in a small Michigan town might be too much for the local girls
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> For some reason my brain read that as three handsome stooges
> 
> - Lazyman


id like some "current" pic's to back that up please? ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

> Bill you are giving Earl too much credit
> 
> - Keebler1


Kevin,

I know he's giving ME way too much credit!

Mike


----------



## duckmilk

No need for pictures pottz, just read the back posts and other swaps.


----------



## pottz

> No need for pictures pottz, just read the back posts and other swaps.
> 
> - duckmilk


sorry duck but i gotta see it too believe it-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Trust me, you can see pics of those three and still not believe it.


----------



## pottz

> Trust me, you can see pics of those three and still not believe it.
> 
> - HokieKen


ill take your word for it kenny !


----------



## duckmilk

You changed your profile picture!


----------



## pottz

> You changed your profile picture!
> 
> - duckmilk


your the first one to notice duck.actually im in the witness protection program so they change my profile regularly. no my good friend desert woodworker created this avatar and i liked it so,here it is.


----------



## robscastle

I couldn't forget an LJ

we should get some of this trade improving Beer !!


----------



## EarlS

I'm waiting for my new Hide and Drink apron to show up so I can show off my new threads AND my irresistible mug.

Rob - what kind of pint glass is that?? Looks like a re-purposed wine glass to me. ;+P

Once I get some details about the MI weekend I'll check with Bill and Mike and see what we can come up with.

Plans for the weekend: finish swap item and get first coat of sealer on it, start layout on the fancy dovetail for the bench. Maybe even get some work done on the clocks. Fortunately Dick (recycle1943) is patient.

Weather is really mild (high 70's, low 80's) so getting some good bike rides is also on the list. Fortunately, the grass is mowed so I don't have that getting in the way.

SWMBO mentioned that she wants to look at furniture and wondered if I want to go along. I think that is a definition of a no-win situation.


----------



## HokieKen

Was that you I followed for about 200 miles this morning Earl?









I never noticed that the license plates in Iowa are as flat as the state before. Are all y'all's prisoners too busy picking corn to make tags?


----------



## pottz

> I m waiting for my new Hide and Drink apron to show up so I can show off my new threads AND my irresistible mug.
> 
> Rob - what kind of pint glass is that?? Looks like a re-purposed wine glass to me. ;+P
> 
> Once I get some details about the MI weekend I ll check with Bill and Mike and see what we can come up with.
> 
> Plans for the weekend: finish swap item and get first coat of sealer on it, start layout on the fancy dovetail for the bench. Maybe even get some work done on the clocks. Fortunately Dick (recycle1943) is patient.
> 
> Weather is really mild (high 70 s, low 80 s) so getting some good bike rides is also on the list. Fortunately, the grass is mowed so I don t have that getting in the way.
> 
> SWMBO mentioned that she wants to look at furniture and wondered if I want to go along. I think that is a definition of a no-win situation.
> 
> - EarlS


furniture shopping fun stuff,mine has been hinting,well actually telling me she wants new coaches for the family room.ive been stalling it for awhile now,times about up im afraid.


----------



## Keebler1

Im sure you can order a set if couches 9nline and have them delivered now pottz


----------



## pottz

> Im sure you can order a set if couches 9nline and have them delivered now pottz
> 
> - Keebler1


you can but when it comes to something im gonna spend a lot of time sitting on i gotta test drive it.


----------



## Keebler1

Lucky you. I only get a few hrs on weekends to use mine


----------



## therealSteveN

> SWMBO mentioned that she wants to look at furniture and wondered if I want to go along. I think that is a definition of a no-win situation.
> 
> - EarlS


Wait NO, remember you are a woodworker. The proper answer is what is it that you want me to make you Dear…..


----------



## HokieKen

Ask and ye shall recieve )


















It was nice surprise from the GR8 and benevolent Tony waiting when I got home from vacation today . I asked a while back if anyone had a spare one of these IPA glasses they wanted to sell. Tony's generosity outweighs my cheapness evidently. No surprise there though!

Thanks so much Tony. I've missed mine since it met its demise. I'll break this one in ASAP ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

> I'll break this one in ASAP ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


 Don't say 'break' Kenny!

Three Cheers for Tony!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> Ask and ye shall recieve )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice surprise from the GR8 and benevolent Tony waiting when I got home from vacation today . I asked a while back if anyone had a spare one of these IPA glasses they wanted to sell. Tony's generosity outweighs my cheapness evidently. No surprise there though!
> 
> Thanks so much Tony. I've missed mine since it met its demise. I'll break this one in ASAP ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*NICE !!!!* damn i need better friends,mine just come over drink my beer and break glasses-lol.


----------



## Woodnmetal

Just stumbled upon this crazy Beer Swap. Looks like a cool place to drop by.
We will drop back in after work with our ****************************************, White Sox and Blue Ribbon Beers.

Cheers!
Gary & Christine


----------



## robscastle

Hey EarlS,

I kinda wondered about the glass too …maybe there are some cultured LJ's still existing, personally I wouldn't bother to use a glass , i would just go straight from the can or bottle!... why introduce unnecessary steps in the act!

But it looks like you have started a trend!

Anyway if it improved our wood working skills who cares, if you get a mo check out Murray's workshop when he started out it was unusual to say the least.

BTW I opened your party popper web site link and got a bit of a surprise!


----------



## robscastle

I have actually got two couches and they were fully utilised when the boys were here, now that they are married with kids of their own not so much now so its the favorite spot for the boarder to watch netflix.


----------



## pottz

> Hey EarlS,
> 
> I kinda wondered about the glass too …maybe there are some cultured LJ s still existing, personally I wouldn t bother to use a glass , i would just go straight from the can or bottle!... why introduce unnecessary steps in the act!
> 
> But it looks like you have started a trend!
> 
> Anyway if it improved our wood working skills who cares, if you get a mo check out Murray s workshop when he started out it was unusual to say the least.
> 
> BTW I opened your party popper web site link and got a bit of a surprise!
> 
> - robscastle


FROM THE CAN!!! rc you live in a swamp or something.


----------



## Keebler1

Who knew the bench could be cleared off enough to mount a grinder.


----------



## pottz

toniights beer selection is another firestone ipa,union jack.abv 7.0.a little too bitter for me so this one gets a thumbs down jocks.


----------



## EarlS

We had pinot gris with dinner tonight, Joel Gott, shrimp, and risotto. Managed to empty the bottle, good stuff. I did manage to distract SWMBO from going to to the furniture store.

Kenny - I think that poor soul was lost, probably no cornfields in sight. Makes it hard to navigate without familiar landmarks.

Pottz - I see you are joining Robcastle drinking from odd glasses. There ain't nothing wrong with that can next to it…. is there?

Tony - that is one fancy pint glass.

Oh yeah - my Hide and Drink apron arrived. This is your one and only warning that there may be NSFW pics forthcoming…......


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of dinner time to go get a double double animal style.


----------



## duckmilk

> Pottz - I see you are joining Robcastle drinking from odd glasses. There ain t nothing wrong with that can next to it…. is there?
> 
> - EarlS


I only drink from a glass when the beer is on tap.


----------



## pottz

> We had pinot gris with dinner tonight, Joel Gott, shrimp, and risotto. Managed to empty the bottle, good stuff. I did manage to distract SWMBO from going to to the furniture store.
> 
> Kenny - I think that poor soul was lost, probably no cornfields in sight. Makes it hard to navigate without familiar landmarks.
> 
> Pottz - I see you are joining Robcastle drinking from odd glasses. There ain t nothing wrong with that can next to it…. is there?
> 
> Tony - that is one fancy pint glass.
> 
> Oh yeah - my Hide and Drink apron arrived. This is your one and only warning that there may be NSFW pics forthcoming…......
> 
> - EarlS


no the can is only for reference earl,i hate drinking a beer from a can.what little beer i drink i usually buy it in bottles.


----------



## duckmilk

Working on the swap project had me cussing today. I don't know what kind of wood I pulled off the pile, but it is hard. My shop smells like burnt wood now. It's gonna take some heavy sanding for this project.


----------



## Keebler1

I finished one piece for the swap and am working on making a mess of the other piece


----------



## drsurfrat

> I finished one piece for the swap and am working on making a mess of the other piece
> - Keebler1


Me too, my second didn't quite explode on the lathe. think the acronym SNAFU fits most of the projects here. especially the "situation normal…"


----------



## Lazyman

I will probably start my swap project prototype mañana.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah. Definitely mañana.


----------



## pottz

> Working on the swap project had me cussing today. I don t know what kind of wood I pulled off the pile, but it is hard. My shop smells like burnt wood now. It s gonna take some heavy sanding for this project.
> 
> - duckmilk


well i hope you have me duck,sounds fantastic-lol. ive had some,many issues myself-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I finished one piece for the swap and am working on making a mess of the other piece
> - Keebler1
> 
> Me too, my second didn t quite explode on the lathe. think the acronym SNAFU fits most of the projects here. especially the "situation normal…"
> 
> - drsurfrat


man you guys are getting me pretty excited what ill get-lol.hell i dont care this has been a fun ride so far!


----------



## duckmilk

> I will probably start my swap project prototype mañana.
> 
> - Lazyman


Prototype? The one I'm sending is the prototype, no second chances here. Good luck recipient ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of blowing things up on the lathe. Second time using my HSS round nose scraper


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that a euphemism for what's being done to this country?


----------



## HokieKen

Lol Yeti 

HSS is pretty useless on acrylic in my experience Keebler. I just hold my carbide tools in a trailing sheer position for final finish.

Hopefully I'll get a jump on my project this week. I did settle on a final design at least.


----------



## Keebler1

No that is the logo for a disaster response group im part of out of mckinney tx. Minuteman disaster response. Making a few pens for them.


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of blowing things up on the lathe. Second time using my HSS round nose scraper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


been their done that.i only use carbide anymore.


----------



## pottz

a little drinking music guys.


----------



## robscastle

I should send a few bottles of Darwin Stubbies !!


----------



## robscastle

I cannot let pottzie out do me


----------



## robscastle

Sorry me agan!

Look! up in the sky,
Its not a plane
Its not a duck
its not a magpie
Its …Grahame Kennedy?... well close


----------



## EarlS

Rob - as a chemical engineer I resemble that post.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl didnt think they had anything but corn engineers where youre at


----------



## MikeB_UK

I just assumed it was a fancy title for corn picker.

Tonights entertainment is lined up.


----------



## drsurfrat

You guys laugh, but I know a 'corn engineer'. He built the optics, circuitry and pneumatics to video kernels as they fell past the camera, analyze the image, decide if they were good or bad, and blast a puff of air to select individual kernels. This happened in 0.3 seconds and at a rate of dozens of kernels a second.

But he did want to get out of Kansas….


----------



## therealSteveN

This Summers driving vacay was the first ever time I was on the ground in Kansas. In my mind I had it pictured as dead flat, without a single tree. My Sister was there when first Married, and always called it "Miles and miles. of nothing but miles and miles." I disagree, we drove straight through on 70, and it was a pleasant drive, not exciting mind you, but pleasant.

I think the wanting to get away from Kansas was probably because they don't have Opera, a Symphony, or fine arts on a grand scale if at all. Plus if you gotta stop because you converted some beer into urine. Well there is the plus that in warm weather there is a lot of corn available, cause there sure as hell aren't exits with bathrooms. 

Rob, that post made me laugh, thanks for that.

Pottz. I agree, it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## EarlS

I hurt myself laughing about the "dozens of kernels a second". The corn processing complex where I work processes 100,000+ bushels of corn a day, every day of the year, 24 hours/day. There is an amazing amount chemistry and engineering in corn wet milling.

If you want a good summer job - check out the corn de-tassling opportunities. That is what all the middle school kids do to earn some.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I hurt myself laughing about the "dozens of kernels a second". The corn processing complex where I work processes 100,000+ bushels of corn a day, every day of the year, 24 hours/day. There is an amazing amount chemistry and engineering in corn wet milling.
> 
> If you want a good summer job - check out the corn de-tassling opportunities. That is what all the middle school kids do to earn some.
> 
> - EarlS


Too funny… I use to detassle corn and snap beans for my grandma… At a much slower rate.


----------



## pottz

> I hurt myself laughing about the "dozens of kernels a second". The corn processing complex where I work processes 100,000+ bushels of corn a day, every day of the year, 24 hours/day. There is an amazing amount chemistry and engineering in corn wet milling.
> 
> If you want a good summer job - check out the corn de-tassling opportunities. That is what all the middle school kids do to earn some.
> 
> - EarlS


thats a lot of corn,where does it come from in the off season.


----------



## Lazyman

During harvest they clean and dry it then put it into huge silos and then ship to where it is used on demand. I used to work for Frito Lay where most of the chips that aren't potato chips or pretzels have corn in them. They managed their own silos and shipped it to plants just in time for making Fritos or any other chips that use hole corn. I think that they contracted out or maybe just purchased outright cornmeal for the products that use it. Nothing better than a hot Frito right off the line.


----------



## HokieKen

Time for a pre-mowing beer 









Look how nicely the glass holds the head. And the rippled tapered base releases magic beer bubbles when you tilt the glass. Not as big a deal when you can't smell. But I like watching the bubbles anyway ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I guess its time to get bent.


----------



## HokieKen

It's always time to get bent. If there was only one beer that would ever be brewed, I'd want it to be this one


----------



## HokieKen

Oh and Mike, your buddy was on the wrong track for Kansas. They have dust in the wind. Not corn.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm glad you like your gift Kenny


----------



## drsurfrat

Dust. Wind. Dude.
- Bill, from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure. or was it Ted?

I know it dwarfs in comparison, but it was 100% inspection of every grain - and individual selection - and he did it all by himself. Neither applies to bulk corn processing.


----------



## pottz

> I guess its time to get bent.
> 
> - Lazyman


im so bent ill never straighten out.hey i have too admit im cheating on you guys right now,im drinking wine…......
but i did finish up my swap projects !


----------



## duckmilk

Projects? As in plural? My guy gets one.
Worked on it quite a bit today. It was make some progress, then sit back and figure out how I was going to proceed, then get back on it, and repeat. No major mistakes, yet. But like I mentioned, I've made one of these before, many years ago. Figuring out how I did it back then was the problem.


----------



## pottz

> Projects? As in plural? My guy gets one.
> Worked on it quite a bit today. It was make some progress, then sit back and figure out how I was going to proceed, then get back on it, and repeat. No major mistakes, yet. But like I mentioned, I ve made one of these before, many years ago. Figuring out how I did it back then was the problem.
> 
> - duckmilk


hey im trying to buy friends duck-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

This one's new to me. I like their All Day IPA so I figure this one's worth a try.


----------



## HokieKen

> Dust. Wind. Dude.
> - Bill, from Bill & Ted s Excellent Adventure. or was it Ted?
> 
> I know it dwarfs in comparison, but it was 100% inspection of every grain - and individual selection - and he did it all by himself. Neither applies to bulk corn processing.
> 
> - drsurfrat


I figured your post was a hidden jest to see who noticed Mike ;-) Since it took .3 sec to to analyze each kernel and it analyzed dozens per second. Parallel processing certainly makes it possible though!


----------



## pottz

> This one's new to me. I like their All Day IPA so I figure this one's worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah lagunitas is big in socal.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I pondered moving some furniture around and putting a table with my beer at the end of the rainbow, but figured I'd rather just put it in me.










You still get the rainbow, though.


----------



## HokieKen

Which one is mine Dave? Gorgeous!

Pottz, this is the only Lagunitas I've seen for sale around here other than the All Day. I like it better than this one. I didn't pour this one out or anything but won't be buying it again.


----------



## pottz

> Which one is mine Dave? Gorgeous!
> 
> Pottz, this is the only Lagunitas I've seen for sale around here other than the All Day. I like it better than this one. I didn't pour this one out or anything but won't be buying it again.
> 
> - HokieKen


never tried their beers myself but i see em in stores all the time. probably fueled by the socal millenials.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser.


----------



## Lazyman

Can't go wrong with Lagunitas. Their regular IPA is probably on my top 10 list … if I ever actually made a top 10 list.


----------



## therealSteveN

Gotta love a rainbow. Always make me feel hopeful. A double is truly special, we had an almost triple last week, but it only lasted for a few seconds.

Tonight more corn on the cob. I think I'm Kenny's tomato eating twin, but for me it's Summer corn on the cob. We had some Chicken breast on the grill, with some BBQ sauce, scalloped taters, plus I grilled up some Onion, and Peppers, and a whole Pineapple sliced. She does a butter, brown sugar, thing that I slather on the Pineapple. Freeekin candy it is. Awesome meal.

Still on my Wiedemann's kick, but I changed it up to a dark stout with some Java in it. As good as the grilled food was, the beer was better. It kinda finished like Chicory Coffee, and I love Nawlins coffee.


----------



## EarlS

> But I like watching the bubbles anyway ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


So that's the reason you took a bath when you were a kid?


----------



## HokieKen

Every Saturday whether I needed it or not! Still do.


----------



## duckmilk

So do you wash that favorite glass between beers Kenny, or just let the flavors meld together?


----------



## HokieKen

Wash? Nope. Detergent can leave a residue that affects flavor. Don't wash coffe mugs either. Rinse with warm water and wipe dry with undyed, unscented paper towels.


----------



## pottz

> So do you wash that favorite glass between beers Kenny, or just let the flavors meld together?
> 
> - duckmilk


it's like a cast iron pan duck,ya gatta season it !


----------



## splintergroup

Just lurking here, but all this beer talk is making me thirsty!

I'm a huge IPA fan, found plenty I love and plenty that are just plain awful to my tasty buds!

Sometimes a good chewy brew is nice, sometimes a mellower version fits the bill.
Without going exotic, this is one of my favs 8^)


----------



## HokieKen

I've had that one a few times splinter. It is quite good. Unfortunately there's no distribution around here so I only get it when I take a trip to Tennessee.


----------



## duckmilk

> So do you wash that favorite glass between beers Kenny, or just let the flavors meld together?
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> it s like a cast iron pan duck,ya gatta season it !
> 
> - pottz


My thoughts exactly and I cook in cast iron 90% of the time, I also just rinse my coffee cup, until I can flake the remains off ;-)

Splint, good to see you here. You need to jump in next year!


----------



## therealSteveN

Hey Bruce, good to see ya Beer lurking. I can get a few Elysians down at JJ's, but most of them are the dreaded IPA. It's a shame, they have some playful labels.

Last time I saw anything in writing about it JJ's (Jungle Jims) had 2800 labels, they just keep adding them. It's like a Toys or Us for Beer drinkers. Wine section is even bigger. Fun stuff for the drinkers. Most of the people in the store for anything will make a pass through Boozeville. The aisles are almost always packed.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Tonight more corn on the cob. I think I m Kenny s tomato eating twin, but for me it s Summer corn on the cob. We had some Chicken breast on the grill, with some BBQ sauce, scalloped taters, plus I grilled up some Onion, and Peppers, and a whole Pineapple sliced. She does a butter, brown sugar, thing that I slather on the Pineapple. Freeekin candy it is. Awesome meal.
> ...
> 
> - therealSteveN


I like me some good grilled sweet corn. Slather it up with butter and some basil and garlic salt and I'll gladly swallow the devil's boogers ;-)

But it doesn't even compare to a fresh garden tomato. Breakfast of champions!









Assuming the champion's belt has been a little snug lately so he has an English muffin instead of a nice greasy biscuit…


----------



## pottz

> Hey Bruce, good to see ya Beer lurking. I can get a few Elysians down at JJ s, but most of them are the dreaded IPA. It s a shame, they have some playful labels.
> 
> Last time I saw anything in writing about it JJ s (Jungle Jims) had 2800 labels, they just keep adding them. It s like a Toys or Us for Beer drinkers. Wine section is even bigger. Fun stuff for the drinkers. Most of the people in the store for anything will make a pass through Boozeville. The aisles are almost always packed.
> 
> - therealSteveN


sounds like total wine here,about 3000 beers and several thousand wines and i dont know how many hard liqours.the vodka section alone is about 20 feet long.a lot of that beer must go way beyond expiration.


----------



## HokieKen

Here in VA, only state-owned ABC stores can sell liquor. Stores can only sell wine and beer.


----------



## controlfreak

I often keep the Space Dust in the office fridge, doesn't stay there long.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Here in VA, only state-owned ABC stores can sell liquor. Stores can only sell wine and beer.
> 
> - HokieKen


We have that same law Kenny. Thing about that is JJ's has it's main store ringed by contractor stores, restaurants, and other places having to do with "consumption of a product" One of the outliers at the JJ's we go to is a State Liquor store, but they don't have a JJ's type of inventory, for that we have a local liquor joint that is as big as any I've seen in Ohio. If you want a Booze supermarket experience you have to drive down to a WET county in Ky, or over to Indy. They gots booze-a-palooza.

Not GingARA about hard liquor personally I'm good to go with a super beer store close enough that the drive isn't a hardship, and the Wino Wife can get satisfied there as well. We love some JJ's, now that we are retired we go once a month minimum. I have 3 growlers for their tap beers on hand, of which they usually have about 50 flowing. I have 2 regular fridge freezers, and an extra freezer. I have to balance my food buying, versus my growler filling, so I don't run out of room.


----------



## therealSteveN

Funniest state store I have ever seen, may have changed by now, but it was 35 years ago or so I was in Calabash SC. I still smoked then, and ran out of smokes. Asked where I could buy, and was directed to a tiny shack, just over the state Line at Calabash NC. Place had a side door entrance, maybe 4' x 8' open area, and a guy standing behind a wooden counter. Behind him was a wall shelf with maybe 100 different bottles. Mostly about 20 brands of liquor, but in a number of different sizes, mostly small splits, pints and around there. This guy was as fast as a Chipmunk. You'd order, he'd turn, grab your order, most of the guys buying had already been there, and many had cash in hand waiting, boom boom boom, almost as fast as you could shoot a bolt action rifle, he'd have you gone. Another guy behind the shelf in the back room, maybe 20×20 or so, and he almost couldn't keep up with trying to keep the shelves stocked.

I'd never seen a retail place as smoothly running, yet as bare bones as this. I swear the Wife got pizzed at me, I just stood outside watching the line just come, and go for about a half hour. Amazing thing to see. Wet county one side, dry on the other, and American capital, and ingenuity bridging that gap.

Richmond Ky, is a similar tale, except they are walk in, and browse around places. Last I paid attention there were 4 of them, surrounded by counties several deep that were dry in all directions. It was like a bright light to Moths, drawing them from miles away. Funny thing is, many of these dry counties produce much of the hard liquor made in the US.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats what ive always found funny. The county jack daniels is made is dry


----------



## HokieKen

I used to live in NC. I could go get my car washed by topless women and buy my smokes and booze all in one place without ever getting out of my car. Not much I miss about living there but that wasn't half bad. Wasn't cheap either…


----------



## Lazyman

I keep my Space Dust in my Space Dust collector.


----------



## controlfreak

I think it was in the Outer Banks NC. They had a carwash converted into a drive though beer cooler and had the staff to load you up.

Here in South Carolina you can't sell beer & wine in the same store as liquor. So every store has a glass or chicken wire wall strait down the middle.


----------



## bndawgs

> I think it was in the Outer Banks NC. They had a carwash converted into a drive though beer cooler and had the staff to load you up.
> 
> Here in South Carolina you can t sell beer & wine in the same store as liquor. So every store has a glass or chicken wire wall strait down the middle.
> 
> - controlfreak


Yeah, that place in NC was called Brew-Thru


----------



## HokieKen

The place I used to go to was a Brew Thru that some enterprising fella had put a topless car wash in the parking lot of. Drive out of the car wash and into the Brew Thru. At the time (mid-90s) Greensboro was the strip club capitol of the country even out pacing Vegas. You couldn't swing a cat without hitting a stripper. There were topless clubs and all nude clubs but they weren't allowed to sell alcohol in the all nude ones. So you went to the topless clubs and got s#i!-faced then went and spent your money on the bare-naked ladies.

I have no idea how I survived my early 20s…


----------



## Lazyman

Why would one want to hit a stripper with a cat? And why were you swinging cats?

EDIT: never mind. I don't want to know.


----------



## mikeacg

When I lived in Wilmington, NC back in the early 90's, I worked for CUI (Concepts Unlimited, Inc. made commemorative beer steins). My first week on the job, while they were filming The Crow across the street at Carolco, Brandon Lee had his unfortunate accident… 
We had a Brew-Thru in Wilmington. You'd pull into a center aisle of the building with your car and lovely young ladies would run and get you whatever you wanted to buy from coolers on each side of the driveway. No carwash though (AKA wet T-shirt contests!)...

Mike


----------



## DevinT

*EarlS*, how's the apron?


----------



## drsurfrat

> ...
> 
> I have no idea how I survived my early 20s…
> 
> - HokieKen


I think *many* of us say that all the time.

I've never been in a strip club. I know it sounds preachy, but they are all somebody's daughter.


----------



## pottz

> ...
> 
> I have no idea how I survived my early 20s…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I think *many* of us say that all the time.
> 
> I ve never been in a strip club. I know it sounds preachy, but they are all somebody s daughter.
> 
> - drsurfrat


ill admit i have but it's been 35 years since.total waste of money and yeah,sadly someones daughter.


----------



## HokieKen

I was told this beer is good. I have my doubts but after my recent experience with an excellent blackberry beer, I decided to be open minded.









I can see why people like it. But it's a bit too tart for my tastes. Oh well, I gave it a shot ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said, that was my early twenties which was longer ago than I care to admit…. It's been well over two decades since I've paid to see anyone's daugther naked. Well, I guess one could argue I've paid a huge price tag to see my father-in-law's daughter naked. But that's a whole different ball of wax ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Why would one want to hit a stripper with a cat? And why were you swinging cats?
> 
> EDIT: never mind. I don t want to know.
> 
> - Lazyman


Here in the southeast, swinging a cat is how one determines the population or density of most anything ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Like I said, that was my early twenties which was longer ago than I care to admit…. It's been well over two decades since I've paid to see anyone's daugther naked. Well, I guess one could argue I've paid a huge price tag to see my father-in-law's daughter naked. But that's a whole different ball of wax ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*LMAO!!!!*


----------



## JD77

Well, I've been gone a few days and all you guys have talked about is liquor, strippers, and youthful indiscretions. Maybe my kids are right, things are more fun when I'm not around!

I am happy to say that I rigged up a countershaft on the old lathe and it works better than I had expected. The new low speed is about 172 rpm, down from the original 860 rpm. 
I decided to make it as adjustable as possible and used unistrut. I still need to trim the excess length, remount the lathe controls and readout, and get the 1:1 ratio pulley set so I can keep the top end, but I should be able get back to work on the project tomorrow night.


----------



## drsurfrat

Is swinging a cat like Mark Twain's skinning a cat? Yuk, swinging a cat(fish) is a whole other image…


----------



## pottz

holy moley boys this is 1000 posts so far ! not bad for a bunch of beer guzzling drunks huh.and i take pride in that definition,along with wino and…......enough said -lol.


----------



## jeffski1

JD77 is right. Liquor and strippers seems to be the topic. Takes me down memory lane lol. 
I like your lathe JD77.


----------



## pottz

> JD77 is right. Liquor and strippers seems to be the topic. Takes me down memory lane lol.
> I like your lathe JD77.
> 
> - jeff


isnt that the whole point of the beer swap.at least thats what kenny told me ?


----------



## jeffski1

HokieKen,
Haven't had the opportunity to visit a topless car wash. If I did it my car would be the cleanest in town


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> HokieKen,
> Haven t had the opportunity to visit a topless car wash. If I did it my car would be the cleanest in town
> 
> - jeff


----------



## therealSteveN

I haven't seen a stripper yet. Thinking you guy's imaginations are much more vivid then mine. When I did I was still sober, and learned really quickly it was a good way to waste hard earned pay, and in the end all ya got was all hyped up, and no amount of $$$$ was gonna get ya lay-ed, so it was what I use to call counter-productive. I don't think it cost me more'n 3 bux to figure it out. LMAO.

I've heard all about these swung cats, but never saw anyone swinging one. A fella could get seriously messed up with the wrong cat.

Ok back to Beer and food. Tonight was Tri tip, sliced thin, piled high, and smothered with Sauteed onion, and BBQ sauce, cheese topped, and some onion rings. Out of corn…..Bummer. Pic lacks the Onion, they were in the skillet. Fat tire, I had bought a case a week ago, going through it.


----------



## Keebler1

To go along with the stripper and beer


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think the topless carwash is still around. At $40 a pop in 90's dollars, it wasn't something you did daily ;-) I never actually used it. I drove a 1976 Ford Grand Torino at the time and didn't give a rat's ass if it was clean or not. Now that I reminisce though, I have to wonder why I never loaded it up with 5 or 6 guys and split the cost up…

SteveN, that sandwich looks awesome! I like the white Fat Tire but not a big fan of the amber version.


----------



## EarlS

> *EarlS*, how s the apron?
> 
> - DevinT


I'm hoping to get a review put together tonight. Honestly, I'm a bit disappointed with it. It is a sturdy, basic apron, but a couple of improvements would make it much better.

The old apron had a cross strap pattern that kept the weight of the apron off the back of the neck. The H&D apron is heavy and after a couple hours of wearing it my neck is stiff from the neck strap. The neck strap also causes the top of the apron to stick out rather than lay flat just below the neckline.

I'd also like to have a snap buckle for the lower straps. I'm not the most flexible person (bad shoulder) and tying the straps behind my back is somewhat painful and definitely tedious.

There isn't a pocket for pencils. Sure there are 2 lower pockets, but they aren't really made to pencils in. The old apron had a couple pencil pockets in the middle of the chest area that kept them out of the way of work surfaces.


----------



## EarlS

A topless car wash is a special car wash for convertibles, right???


----------



## HokieKen

I've been using this apron since Christmas and really like it Earl. It's not leather and not hand made in the US but it's very comfortable and very utile.

And you can wear it topless.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> A topless car wash is a special car wash for convertibles, right???
> 
> - EarlS


That's right Earl and a stripper is what you use before putting on a new paint job.


----------



## HokieKen

A stripper is also what you use when you want a divorce.


----------



## Lazyman

I went with this EcoZen canvas apron a couple of months ago. I wanted a leather one but was worried it would be too hot for the summer. It is a little long for me but comfortable enough. Shoulder straps are the way to go for comfort rather than the loop around the neck, though the neck loop is probably easier to put on and off. I wish that instead of the big zipper pocket for cell phone they would have just put more slots for pencils and things. One of the 2 pencil slot is a little too long and if you don't hook the pocket clip over the edge, you can push my mechanical pencil in too deep. I use the other one for a 6" rule. And most of them don't seem to have a good convenient place to put a small or combination square other than a deep pocket. Katz-Moses apron has sort of a holster that might be good but was worried that the open pockets on his will collect chips, especially when turning.


----------



## controlfreak

> Like I said, that was my early twenties which was longer ago than I care to admit…. It's been well over two decades since I've paid to see anyone's daugther naked. Well, I guess one could argue I've paid a huge price tag to see my father-in-law's daughter naked. But that's a whole different ball of wax ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I had to read this one twice to be sure Kenny was still "okay". That's damn funny.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Nathan, I don't wear my apron when I'm turning wood or metal or when I'm using my mill due to the big side pockets and the one on the chest. Mine and yours seem to be the same apron with different pocket configurations. My chest pocket is open where yours is zippered. Mine also has magnets on the front that are kinda handy but they catch chips off the metal working machines. With the waxed canvas, the chips brush off really easily though.


----------



## Lazyman

I have only worn my apron a few of times while turning and it definitely helps keep the finer chips and dust out of my socks and shoes. I usually wear a turning smock over it to keep the chips out of my collar so I suppose that would keep them out of open pockets too.

After seeing yours I was actually thinking about adding some magnets but I hadn't thought about the metal chips sticking to the magnets. Since most of my metal work is fine filings from sharpening, that might be kind of a pain since it might embed into the weave. I would probably want to cover the magnets with leather or plastic to avoid that. Looks like the straps on mine are different than yours on the back. Instead of crossing in the back, they have an adjustable strap that holds them together.


----------



## pottz

> I went with this EcoZen canvas apron a couple of months ago. I wanted a leather one but was worried it would be too hot for the summer. It is a little long for me but comfortable enough. Shoulder straps are the way to go for comfort rather than the loop around the neck, though the neck loop is probably easier to put on and off. I wish that instead of the big zipper pocket for cell phone they would have just put more slots for pencils and things. One of the 2 pencil slot is a little too long and if you don t hook the pocket clip over the edge, you can push my mechanical pencil in too deep. I use the other one for a 6" rule. And most of them don t seem to have a good convenient place to put a small or combination square other than a deep pocket. Katz-Moses apron has sort of a holster that might be good but was worried that the open pockets on his will collect chips, especially when turning.
> 
> - Lazyman


that eco zen is a nice looking apron,the katz looks like all those pockets would quiclky fill with saw dust.


----------



## HokieKen

Ah, right you are. Our straps are different. I'd imagine functionally the same though.

The magnets on mine aren't strong enough that I worry about it when I'm grinding or sharpening. It's only when milling or turning and I'm constantly bombarded with a barrage of chips that it's an issue.


----------



## EarlS

let's see - beer, strippers, men in aprons - yep just about par for a beer swap.

I've been looking thru Amazon to find some buckles and such that I can use to modify the straps. Might see if the local seamstress shop can sew leather and have them add a pencil pocket. The lower pockets have already started collecting dust from the table saw.


----------



## duckmilk

I was going to mention a seamstress Earl, but do you have anyone nearby that does leather or saddle work? He might be able to modify several of your issues.


----------



## therealSteveN

All we need is some mention of spurs, and we could be describing a movie I saw once….. Ohhh yeah right PG audience. ;-)

Earl, tie the neck strap before ducking your head under it, and slipping into it. It's a cheat to put on a hospital gown for those with wounded shoulders, or decreased mobility.

I gotta say, Kenny has ruined me for all other aprons, that one he posted the link for has that magnetic strip to hold your screws for you while you putz around. Only thing it's "unavailable" Actually I dislike aprons, they seem to make me too hot, and that is light cotton ones. I can't imagine waxed canvas, sounds like a torture apparatus. :-0

I have a lifetimes collection of Leather, and webbed nail belts, with all sorts of hangers from years of home building, remodeling etc etc etc, and I pack my tools around in one of them. I can carry screws in the deep well pockets, but darned if screws aren't sharp and pointy, so you poke your fingertips in a way nails never bothered me.

I think I'ma gonna try one of these just to hang screws onto.


----------



## pottz

yeah ive got a couple aprons but hardly ever wear em,like trsn i get too hot so usually only in winter.


----------



## drsurfrat

I have a straight leather apron, no pockets, quick clip straps, that I wear for grinding when I have on my Sunday-go-to-meetin' clothes. Unfortunately my good shoes are now rusty.


----------



## Lazyman

I was worried about getting hot too but so far I have found that I don't really feel any hotter when I wear it and I definitely like not having to vacuum off my clothes when I need to go inside especially if it is just for a few minutes. I routed some dovetails for drawers last week which normally covers me with shavings and except for my shoes, I was pretty much dust free at the end. Nothing worse than getting hot and sweating AND having saw dust stuck you. Well almost nothing.

Flaps over the large pockets are an absolute necessity for me. Knowing me, if I put screws on the magnets, I would end up searching the shop for the next hour looking for where the hell I laid them down or where they bounced to after I assume that they fell on the floor.


----------



## Lazyman

In other news, my prototype out of cheap wood actually worked pretty well. The bad news is that if I stick with this approach, there are about 20-30 hours of work to do the finishing steps I am thinking about. Hmm.


----------



## duckmilk

> - HokieKen


You picked up the wrong glass Kenny ;-) Bluberry Loved by the Sun, but not Kenny.

I worked on the preliminary finishing for mine today which included sanding…beer…sanding…beer…etc. :-O


----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen
> 
> You picked up the wrong glass Kenny ;-)
> 
> I worked on the preliminary finishing for mine today which included sanding…beer…sanding…beer…etc. :-O
> 
> - duckmilk


duck if youve got me make sure you sand it well and no blueberries please. ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

Pottz, it is what it's gonna be and no complaints by my recipient are allowed ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, it is what it s gonna be and no complaints by my recipient are allowed ;-))
> 
> - duckmilk


damn…..i like a straight talkin man. ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Wait!!! Did you change your profile picture back to the original?

Here is one of my wife's dog, who also loves me.










His name is Merle Haggard


----------



## pottz

> Wait!!! Did you change your profile picture back to the original?
> 
> Here is one of my wife s dog, who also loves me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


what,change what duck,ive had the same avatar for years,how much beer you had ?


----------



## duckmilk

Not enough evidently. No, someone had changed the picture of their dog a few days ago and I commented on it. I guess it wasn't you LOL. Dang, now I have to remember who that was.


----------



## duckmilk

> You changed your profile picture!
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> your the first one to notice duck.actually im in the witness protection program so they change my profile regularly. no my good friend desert woodworker created this avatar and i liked it so,here it is.
> 
> - pottz


Liar!!


----------



## pottz

> Not enough evidently. No, someone had changed the picture of their dog a few days ago and I commented on it. I guess it wasn t you LOL. Dang, now I have to remember who that was.
> 
> - duckmilk


you crack me up my friend! ill never tell.


----------



## EarlS

I'm gonna say pottz didn't lie. Someone hacked his account, probably Ted.

Any change Merle Haggard might be from Luckenbach, TX and have some friends named Willie and Waylon?

I had every intention of doing something in the shop or at least writing up a review of the H&D apron. After mowing, a couple of Vanilla Porter's did the trick a little too well and my ambition and plans went right out the window, which reminds me, I'd better go check the travelling sprinkler and see how far it has moved since I started it.

Swap item is done except for some sanding, some epoxy, some magnets, and finish. And beer, can't forget the beer.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl the sprinkler only causes your grass to grow so you have to mow more and costs money to run.


----------



## pottz

> I m gonna say pottz didn t lie. Someone hacked his account, probably Ted.
> 
> Any change Merle Haggard might be from Luckenbach, TX and have some friends named Willie and Waylon?
> 
> I had every intention of doing something in the shop or at least writing up a review of the H&D apron. After mowing, a couple of Vanilla Porter s did the trick a little too well and my ambition and plans went right out the window, which reminds me, I d better go check the travelling sprinkler and see how far it has moved since I started it.
> 
> Swap item is done except for some sanding, some epoxy, some magnets, and finish. And beer, can t forget the beer.
> 
> - EarlS


vanilla porter,now i might go for that one,me loves vanilla.now what do you mean swap,item.kenny told me at least 3 plus 6 beers were required ? man noobs, always takin advantage of !!!!


----------



## HokieKen

You can get away with a single project pottz. But you have to send 18 beers if you do. For 24 beers, you don't have to make anything and you automatically get my name ;-)


----------



## pottz

> You can get away with a single project pottz. But you have to send 18 beers if you do. For 24 beers, you don't have to make anything and you automatically get my name ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*LMAO* hell i cant afford you! and thats premium beers too.


----------



## EarlS

Pottz - I don't see anything in the rules that stipulate that you have to send Kenny premium beer. I think a case of Millwaukee's best probably costs less than a tubafor these days so you might be $$ ahead. You might even be able to order it on-line and have it delivered to Kenny and save on shipping too. Just make sure and note that the beer needs to be set out in the sun so it is nice and warm when he gets it. That's the way he likes it, makes for a better head in that fancy glass.


----------



## HokieKen

> - HokieKen
> 
> You picked up the wrong glass Kenny ;-) ...
> 
> - duckmilk


No I didn't ;-) The IPA glass is only for IPAs ))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - I don t see anything in the rules that stipulate that you have to send Kenny premium beer. I think a case of Millwaukee s best probably costs less than a tubafor these days so you might be $$ ahead. You might even be able to order it on-line and have it delivered to Kenny and save on shipping too. Just make sure and note that the beer needs to be set out in the sun so it is nice and warm when he gets it. That s the way he likes it, makes for a better head in that fancy glass.
> 
> - EarlS


i heard that earl,well i like to please people so ill make sure they arrive not only warm but nice and hot !


----------



## Lazyman

I usually put mine in the oven for about 30 minutes before I ship it. Dang cans and bottle caps means you can't use the microwave.


----------



## drsurfrat

Another pointless observation:

Has anyone ever dissembled a 6pack bottle carrier? It is an amazing piece of origami and such little cutout waste.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz

> - HokieKen


hey how'd you get a picture of me ?


----------



## therealSteveN

Ohhhhh Nooooo That could get ya lynched in certain circles.


----------



## HokieKen

That ^ can get you lynched in THIS circle.


----------



## pottz

> That ^ can get you lynched in THIS circle.
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah,flag waved !


----------



## EarlS

I'm impressed with everything he doing for her. He's carrying the open beer bottle so none of it gets spilled. He's multitasking with the umbrella to make sure no rain gets into the bottle, ruining the flavor. I can also tell that he is making sure that her path is clear since she can't see over the load. I'm certain she is very thankful for all of his help and concern about her well-being. I'm sure she will tell him how much she appreciated his help.


----------



## mikeacg

My guess is that he removed that specific bottle in his hand from the case at her eye level so SHE CAN see where she is going! Don't want to take a chance she will trip and break any of them…

Mike


----------



## pottz




----------



## duckmilk

> I m gonna say pottz didn t lie. Someone hacked his account, probably Ted.
> 
> - EarlS


Nope, he's a liar alright. His friend desert woodworker made an avatar and he put it up for a while.
He's probably lying about including beer in his swap package.


----------



## pottz

> I m gonna say pottz didn t lie. Someone hacked his account, probably Ted.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Nope, he s a liar alright. His friend desert woodworker made an avatar and he put it up for a while.
> He s probably lying about including beer in his swap package.
> 
> - duckmilk


ha ha you got me duck.so i gotta include beer too ?


----------



## duckmilk

ha ha you got me duck.so i gotta include beer too ?

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

A nice smooth sipping bourbon would work for me also.


----------



## pottz

> ha ha you got me duck.so i gotta include beer too ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A nice smooth sipping bourbon would work for me also.
> 
> - duckmilk


now your talkin duck.


----------



## Lazyman

Hatch season has reached Plano, TX


----------



## pottz

> Hatch season has reached Plano, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


hey if you have me throw a couple pounds of those in,hell you can forget the beer if ya wont!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll repeat my offer from last year (though we haven't seen chiles at the farmers market here this year yet): if any of y'all need some chile from New Mexico, let me know. Red is easier than green, because it comes from the store ready to ship, but I can also send dried green chile. Let me know what you need and I'll let you know what it'll cost. Special things like the chimayo landrace chiles will take a little longer since I'll need to be free from jury duty before I can run to the little store where they sell that.


----------



## Lazyman

When I opened the grill about 10 minutes after I took that picture, it smelled so good but man did it make my eyes burn.


----------



## pottz

> I'll repeat my offer from last year (though we haven't seen chiles at the farmers market here this year yet): if any of y'all need some chile from New Mexico, let me know. Red is easier than green, because it comes from the store ready to ship, but I can also send dried green chile. Let me know what you need and I'll let you know what it'll cost. Special things like the chimayo landrace chiles will take a little longer since I'll need to be free from jury duty before I can run to the little store where they sell that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


keep me informed bud id be interested in some dried chilis.at your leisure and time frame of course.form what your showing id say half too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looking for whole chiles or powder, Pottz? If whole, how much are you looking for? The ristras go on sale October or so, IIRC. I think our big one was something like $50, but it's double what we need for a year, so we'll be buying smaller this year.










Nathan, were you making homemade tear-gas?


----------



## pottz

> I'll repeat my offer from last year (though we haven't seen chiles at the farmers market here this year yet): if any of y'all need some chile from New Mexico, let me know. Red is easier than green, because it comes from the store ready to ship, but I can also send dried green chile. Let me know what you need and I'll let you know what it'll cost. Special things like the chimayo landrace chiles will take a little longer since I'll need to be free from jury duty before I can run to the little store where they sell that.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


keep me informed bud id be interested in some dried chilis.at your leisure and time frame of course.


> Looking for whole chiles or powder, Pottz? If whole, how much are you looking for? The ristras go on sale October or so, IIRC. I think our big one was something like $50, but it's double what we need for a year, so we'll be buying smaller this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan, were you making homemade tear-gas?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dried but maybe some powdered too? from what your showing id say half that much also.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan, were you making homemade tear-gas?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yes, the kind you can't help but inhale. Man do they smell good when they are roasting. My wife bought the hottest ones they had this year. One the weekends they will will roast them for you out in the parking lot of the store but we always do it ourselves to avoid the crowds. Unfortunately they were out of the Hatch chili sausage we usually get when she went to the store. They said to come back in a couple of days so looks like we might be in the crowd anyway.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ha ha you got me duck.so i gotta include beer too ?
> 
> - pottz


It's OK buddy. Remember you gave Kenny your address. Whoever you stiff has it to give to the hitman they'll be sending around, to pay you a friendly visit…....


----------



## HokieKen

You definitely do not want the LJ swap police showing up at your door ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Man, I think breathing the chili fumes gave me weird dreams and some of you guys were in them. One of them was a beagle faced Russian spy that went by the name Pottz. Weird thing is that there was no beer involved.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Maybe you can sell the fumes to folks looking to get high, Nathan. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Funny, I knew a spy that was a Russian-faced Beagle. I shaved its ass and taught it to walk backwards.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Man, I think breathing the chili fumes gave me weird dreams and some of you guys were in them. One of them was a beagle faced Russian spy that went by the name Pottz. Weird thing is that there was no beer involved.
> 
> - Lazyman


Dreams hell, you were trippin on capsaicin.


----------



## pottz

dont worry it will be done properly i dont want no nazi swap cops knockin down my door.


----------



## pottz

hey just want to call attention gr8hunter has a gofundme posted,he needs help raising money to buy his wife a wheel chair van due to her stroke last november.she's unable to walk at this time and may never walk again.if anyone can help they would greatly appreciate it.tony has been a good friend for many years and wish them the best.


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz Kenny just sends his rabid squirrells after you. Throw them some meth and they go away


----------



## splintergroup

Not quite the green chili season here yet, but looking forward to the aroma filling the air when the roasters are fired up (yum!) 
Hopefully the above normal monsoons haven't tainted the crops this year. Pretty fickle stuff!

I'm basically surrounded by chili fields here, hope to freeze some this year but even with someone else doing the roasting, the peeling can be grueling (keep rubbing alcohol around to soothe the burning skin after the first bag)
Roasting your own small quantities on the BBQ also works quite well.

Probably best to just get the full service frozen stuff from the local farm and save some grief!


----------



## MikeB_UK

Never heard of rubbing alcohol on chili burns - doesn't milk work better? seem to recall some chemical reaction stopping the burn


----------



## splintergroup

Milk is good for the "heat" in the mouth (caused by the taste buds temperature perception being adjusted way down). but the skin operates a bit differently from what I understand.

In reality though, nothing is 100% and there will be suffering 8^)


----------



## HokieKen

I went to a Mexican restaurant with my wife about 10 years ago or so. They brought out 2 bowls of "mild" and "medium" salsa. And a little shot glass of "hot". And the hot was delicious so I ate the the whole thing and asked for another. The waitress said to be careful, you're supposed to mix that into one of the other bowls to spice it up. And it was definitely hot but the flavor was so good, I kept eating it straight.

But the burning never subsided. In fact, the more I ate, the redder my face got. And the hotter my mouth got. I could feel a coat of the oils on my tongue and mouth. So I stopped about half way through the second serving. But my mouth kept getting hotter still. Finally, I begged the waitress for a glass of milk. Then another. Then a third. She brought the third out with our meals. But, after drinking 3 glasses of whole milk to curb the pain in my mouth, I could not eat even a single bite. Later that night, I was still unable to eat and the oils that I had eventually neutralized at the front door, re-manifested at the back door causing a pain previously unknown to me.

Turns out that Habanero Chiles are the base ingredient in that salsa. Which, several years ago the restaurant quit serving because of an excess of complaints. I never quit eating it though, it had a superb flavor. I did limit my intake on subsequent trips there though and usually asked for a side of sour cream so I could temper the heat when I would felt the sweats start…


----------



## MikeB_UK

I had to google it, looks like milk does work on skin but may take up to an hour.

More importantly (I've circled the relevant bit), if you do it while pissed you are OK- doesn't mention how to use the alcoholic beverages so I reckon drinking them will be fine


----------



## pottz

> I went to a Mexican restaurant with my wife about 10 years ago or so. They brought out 2 bowls of "mild" and "medium" salsa. And a little shot glass of "hot". And the hot was delicious so I ate the the whole thing and asked for another. The waitress said to be careful, you re supposed to mix that into one of the other bowls to spice it up. And it was definitely hot but the flavor was so good, I kept eating it straight.
> 
> But the burning never subsided. In fact, the more I ate, the redder my face got. And the hotter my mouth got. I could feel a coat of the oils on my tongue and mouth. So I stopped about half way through the second serving. But my mouth kept getting hotter still. Finally, I begged the waitress for a glass of milk. Then another. Then a third. She brought the third out with our meals. But, after drinking 3 glasses of whole milk to curb the pain in my mouth, I could not eat even a single bite. Later that night, I was still unable to eat and the oils that I had eventually neutralized at the front door, re-manifested at the back door causing a pain previously unknown to me.
> 
> Turns out that Habanero Chiles are the base ingredient in that salsa. Which, several years ago the restaurant quit serving because of an excess of complaints. I never quit eating it though, it had a superb flavor. I did limit my intake on subsequent trips there though and usually asked for a side of sour cream so I could temper the heat when I would felt the sweats start…
> 
> - HokieKen


ill bet that waitress went into the kitchen told the cooks and they all laughed their asses off about the dumb ******************************.i cant handle em but habaneros do have a great flavor.


----------



## Lazyman

My wife did the peeling as I was 15' up on a ladder repairing some mortar where water is coming into the house, She got smart this year and used some PPE (gloves) so that her hands don't burn for 3 days. The roasted peppers are now in the freezer but we have this manzano pepper and onion relish stewing in lime juice and olive oil with salt, pepper and Mexican oregano and those peppers are are much hotter than the Hatch chilies. Gotta use gloves for making this:










Sort of a Mexican weekend going on here. Fresh salsa and tomatilla salsa are also in the works for our fried chicken tacos for supper tonight. 

















On Sunday my sister is coming over and we are going to fry our own puffy tacos with the fresh masa my wife picked up at the Mexican grocery store when she was down in Houston last week.


----------



## jeffski1

Lazyman that looks so good.


----------



## HokieKen

MMMM, that looks yummy Nathan. I'll have one of each and dos cervezas por favor


----------



## drsurfrat

This has gone from a beer swap to an abusively-tease-our-tastebuds thread. Man that looks good.


----------



## EarlS

I'm an Iowegan, we like corn, not the-devil-burn-your-mouth-peppers. Corn enhances the flavor of the food. Corn is sweet, and subtle, on both ends, unlike Kenny's peppers. Corn makes the world go around. Get it straight folks!!!!!

Sheesh


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> ill bet that waitress went into the kitchen told the cooks and they all laughed their asses off about the dumb ******************************.i cant handle em but habaneros do have a great flavor.
> 
> - pottz


This was an Americanized Mexican restaurant. I'm pretty sure all the cooks were gringos too and I know all the floor staff was. But, I chatted with the guy who makes the chips at the bar one evening and he said the salsa and chips are authentic Mexican recipes and are made fresh daily using traditional methods. He was the one who clued me in to why the salsa was so hot. Apparently there are a few types of Habanaros. The ones you buy at the grocery store aren't as hot, or as tasty, as the ones they used. And apparently there are a couple of types that are significantly hotter than the Habanaro Chiles. I think I'll steer clear of those…


----------



## HokieKen

> I m an Iowegan, we like corn, not the-devil-burn-your-mouth-peppers. Corn enhances the flavor of the food. Corn is sweet, and subtle, on both ends, unlike Kenny s peppers. Corn makes the world go around. Get it straight folks!!!!!
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> - EarlS


I've said it before and I'll say it again. If it comes out looking exactly like it looked when it went in, the good lord didn't intend for us to eat it.


----------



## pottz

> ...
> 
> ill bet that waitress went into the kitchen told the cooks and they all laughed their asses off about the dumb ******************************.i cant handle em but habaneros do have a great flavor.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This was an Americanized Mexican restaurant. I m pretty sure all the cooks were gringos too and I know all the floor staff was. But, I chatted with the guy who makes the chips at the bar one evening and he said the salsa and chips are authentic Mexican recipes and are made fresh daily using traditional methods. He was the one who clued me in to why the salsa was so hot. Apparently there are a few types of Habanaros. The ones you buy at the grocery store aren t as hot, or as tasty, as the ones they used. And apparently there are a couple of types that are significantly hotter than the Habanaro Chiles. I think I ll steer clear of those…
> 
> - HokieKen


try some ghost peppers or carolina reapers,you'll have flames comin out your bung hole the next day. ;-(


----------



## pottz

> I m an Iowegan, we like corn, not the-devil-burn-your-mouth-peppers. Corn enhances the flavor of the food. Corn is sweet, and subtle, on both ends, unlike Kenny s peppers. Corn makes the world go around. Get it straight folks!!!!!
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I ve said it before and I ll say it again. If it comes out looking exactly like it looked when it went in, the good lord didn t intend for us to eat it.
> 
> - HokieKen


im with earl, i love corn anyway you wanna make it.


----------



## Lazyman

I had a similar experience to yours Kenny, though not quite as extreme. I was in Chicago and we went to a Cajun-Creole restaurant called Heaven on Seven. I ordered a Habanero shrimp pasta dish and the waitress warned me that it was pretty hot. Being born and raised in San Antonio on Mexican food, I figured that these dumb Yankees don't know what hot is. It was hot but tasted great. Unfortunately, the heat was cumulative and by about half way through I stopped eating the pasta and was just eating the shrimp because I knew I would not be able to eat it all. My beer ran out before I was done but I ate the last last shrimp and was glad there weren't any more. I guess the chef wasn't a yankee. Ice cream for dessert helped a lot but that stuff burned coming and going. The next day all I could think was "come on ice cream!"


----------



## Lazyman

> I ve said it before and I ll say it again. If it comes out looking exactly like it looked when it went in, the good lord didn t intend for us to eat it.
> 
> - HokieKen


I guess the same logic applies to anything that burns going in and coming out! When the corn is good, it pretty happy to eat it too.


----------



## drsurfrat

From work we took a friend out to sushi, many years ago. He'd never had it before, so when someone joked "try the avacodo" he popped the whole ball of wasabi into his mouth faster than anyone could stop him. Kinda ruined his lunch.


----------



## therealSteveN

Chicken fried tacos, with some of that Tomatillo sauce please. 3 Tacos if thats ok.

Not sure if I could handle the hotter stuff. I know Ima wuss. 

Earl I do love me some Corn if it's on the cob, or all Masa'd up to make some corn tortilla's.

Cerveza is about perfect with this to make the meal a superfest.


----------



## splintergroup

You gotta be careful with chilies.

Most are grown for flavor, there is always some heat, but the variety/type will generally be a good indicator of the ultimate heat.

Don't ever buy the canned "Hatch" chili, that stuff is pure junk!

Hatch is a small town south of here where much of the local chili is grown, but you can buy "Big Jim" which is mild to the "Sandia" and others which are hotter. None are pure heat like those ghost peppers, etc.

Eating those exotics reminds me of the cartoons where someone gets hit on the head and that "lump" grows out. Same thing with the bung hole, 'cept you could cut washers if you sectioned that 8^)


----------



## HokieKen

I tease Earl about corn but it's one of my favorite things to grill ;-) And the only way I really turn it down is creamed. That's just nasty.

One way it dawned on me that I was getting "old" was when I started to think about the consequences of what I eat. I love spicy food but pondering the aftermath can sap a lot of the pleasure from a meal. If I was lactose intolerant or had a gluten or nut allergy, I'd probably go insane.


----------



## HokieKen

The apron magnet has its moments.


----------



## HokieKen

My project is finally in process!

So is this:


----------



## HokieKen

Currently using one of my most favoritest tools - my shop-built belt grinder. Love this bastard.


----------



## pottz

> Currently using one of my most favoritest tools - my shop-built belt grinder. Love this bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


that looks pretty impressive kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know how I lived without it before Pottz. It's indispensable for metal work but I find that I use it on wood way more often than I thought I would. If anyone has the disposable shop budget for one, I highly recommend it!


----------



## bndawgs

I'm working on a growler of angry orchard apple cider. Been a while since I have had any cider. Used to love a brand called cider jack out of Vermont.


----------



## DavePolaschek

So we had dinner and then got our grocery shopping done.

I promised at least one of you a photo of the chili shelf at the grocery store. Here are all 3. The commercial whole red chile pods are in for the year, but the ristras haven't appeared in the stands at the side of the road yet.




























¡Bueno!


----------



## Bluenote38

Never let it be said that I'm not open to new experiences. Kenny's an IPA fan (big fan) and I'm (generally) not. But I do like M43 and I saw "A Girl Called Egypt" double white IPA and thought I'd give it a shot.










Actually it's not too bad and at 9%ABV it gets better faster ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Never let it be said that I m not open to new experiences. Kenny s an IPA fan (big fan) and I m (generally) not. But I do like M43 and I saw "A Girl Called Egypt" double white IPA and thought I d give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it s not too bad and at 9%ABV it gets better faster ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


whats that grillin behind the beer bill ? im gettin hungry !


----------



## Bluenote38

> Currently using one of my most favoritest tools - my shop-built belt grinder. Love this bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I'd love to have a beast like that. But I've not yet been able to rationalize it.


----------



## pottz

> So we had dinner and then got our grocery shopping done.
> 
> I promised at least one of you a photo of the chili shelf at the grocery store. Here are all 3. The commercial whole red chile pods are in for the year, but the ristras haven't appeared in the stands at the side of the road yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Bueno!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


that was me.oh man dave im gettin the itch.cant wait till october.


----------



## pottz

with all this chili talk who's got a killer enchilada,burrito sauce recipe ? the canned crap just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Never let it be said that I m not open to new experiences. Kenny s an IPA fan (big fan) and I m (generally) not. But I do like M43 and I saw "A Girl Called Egypt" double white IPA and thought I d give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it s not too bad and at 9%ABV it gets better faster ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never let it be said that I m not open to new experiences. Kenny s an IPA fan (big fan) and I m (generally) not. But I do like M43 and I saw "A Girl Called Egypt" double white IPA and thought I d give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it s not too bad and at 9%ABV it gets better faster ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> whats that grillin behind the beer bill ? im gettin hungry !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken thighs slathered in Firecracker Sauce. Roasted spuds and grilled carrots on the side. I love winter except for the lack of grilling
Click to expand...


----------



## pottz

> Never let it be said that I m not open to new experiences. Kenny s an IPA fan (big fan) and I m (generally) not. But I do like M43 and I saw "A Girl Called Egypt" double white IPA and thought I d give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it s not too bad and at 9%ABV it gets better faster ;-)
> 
> Never let it be said that I m not open to new experiences. Kenny s an IPA fan (big fan) and I m (generally) not. But I do like M43 and I saw "A Girl Called Egypt" double white IPA and thought I d give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it s not too bad and at 9%ABV it gets better faster ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> whats that grillin behind the beer bill ? im gettin hungry !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Chicken thighs slathered in Firecracker Sauce. Roasted spuds and grilled carrots on the side. I love winter except for the lack of grilling
> 
> - Bill Berklich


damn that sounds tasty,swmbo doesn't feel like cookin tonight so it's dominos pizza.


----------



## HokieKen

We're in the first couple weeks of mater season here. They were WAY late this year. We usually have them late June. So I'm pretty much boycotting anything that I can't eat a tomato on this week. I had grilled cheese with tomato and the rest of the mater sliced up with some rosemary and oregano sprinkled on. It ain't fancy but it was yummy


----------



## pottz

> We're in the first couple weeks of mater season here. They were WAY late this year. We usually have them late June. So I'm pretty much boycotting anything that I can't eat a tomato on this week. I had grilled cheese with tomato and the rest of the mater sliced up with some rosemary and oregano sprinkled on. It ain't fancy but it was yummy
> 
> - HokieKen


how about some nice spaghetti sauce,blt's,big juicy burgers with a large slice,or maybe just a simple tomato-mozzarella-basil salad.


----------



## HokieKen

No sauce, that's just as good with canned tomatoes. All the rest of that is on my approved list though  In fact, we're going out for burgers tomorrow and I'll stick one in my wife's purse. And I'm grilling burgers Monday. BLT sounds like a winner for lunch tomorrow ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Man I just got on here and there were lots of posts.

After Splint posted, i remembered he was from Albq or that area and he is right about the town of Hatch. The whole state grows great chile. Most of the newer varieties were developed by a professor at NMSU by the name of Nakayama (sp?) who was japanese but did great research with chile.

I grew up in south NM and I will tell my take on very hot chile. Capsasin is an acid, salt is a base, salt will neutralize the acid better than anything I have used in those situations, and those situations have been many. Of course, any base will do the same.



> with all this chili talk who s got a killer enchilada,burrito sauce recipe ? the canned crap just doesn t cut it.
> 
> - pottz


 I make my own enchilada sauce but I don't have a recipe, just put the ingredients together and adjust until it tastes right. I learned from my mother and there was never a recipe. Simpler use of ingredients is always better. Don't try to get fancy with it.


----------



## DevinT

Tonight with dinner (provided by Di'Giorno) I have selected a nice IPA from Iowa that tastes of apricots (despite being described as mango and pineapple).


----------



## pottz

> No sauce, that's just as good with canned tomatoes. All the rest of that is on my approved list though  In fact, we're going out for burgers tomorrow and I'll stick one in my wife's purse. And I'm grilling burgers Monday. BLT sounds like a winner for lunch tomorrow ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


sauce,your right kenny get some san marzano canned tomatos,picked at the peak of ripeness.


----------



## pottz

> Man I just got on here and there were lots of posts.
> 
> After Splint posted, i remembered he was from Albq or that area and he is right about the town of Hatch. The whole state grows great chile. Most of the newer varieties were developed by a professor at NMSU by the name of Nakayama (sp?) who was japanese but did great research with chile.
> 
> I grew up in south NM and I will tell my take on very hot chile. Capsasin is an acid, salt is a base, salt will neutralize the acid better than anything I have used in those situations, and those situations have been many. Of course, any base will do the same.
> 
> with all this chili talk who s got a killer enchilada,burrito sauce recipe ? the canned crap just doesn t cut it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I make my own enchilada sauce but I don t have a recipe, just put the ingredients together and adjust until it tastes right. I learned from my mother and there was never a recipe. Simpler use of ingredients is always better. Don t try to get fancy with it.
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah from the recipies ive seen there all pretty basic.


----------



## pottz

> Tonight with dinner (provided by Di'Giorno) I have selected a nice IPA from Iowa that tastes of apricots (despite being described as mango and pineapple).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


yeah i could see that,the mango pineapple combo could give that flavor.so hey next time just get an apricot flavored ipa,right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> with all this chili talk who s got a killer enchilada,burrito sauce recipe ? the canned crap just doesn t cut it.


Here ya go.


----------



## pottz

> with all this chili talk who s got a killer enchilada,burrito sauce recipe ? the canned crap just doesn t cut it.
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


thanks dave thats what i was looking for.im thinking some garlic and onion also maybe ?
those trout tacos sound real tasty.trout is one of the few fish ill fry.i like to fry em skin on fileted in bacon grease and lots of butter,floured with the same seasoning id use for chicken.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That has onion, Pottz. We cut back on garlic because of the after-effects. But put it in if you want. I probably won't be able to smell your farts from here.

The trout tacos are pretty good. I broil stuff in my toaster oven all the time - damn near as good as grilling.

I also have a half gallon of bacon grease I moved from MN that I'm slowly working through. The wild boar bacon we buy here is so lean I use bacon grease faster than I make it, even with BLTs a few times a month.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> that was me.oh man dave im gettin the itch.cant wait till october.


Well, let me know what you need, and I'll get a care package on the way. Unless you want me to wait until I can get some frozen roasted green chiles. Hopefully soon. We had to buy a can of green chiles at the grocery store today.


----------



## Lazyman

> We had to buy a can of green chiles at the grocery store today.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, that sounds like someone from MN, not NM. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Nathan. The roaster wasn't at the farmers market again tonight. Might have to swing by the big farmers market in town tomorrow, but having a can of chiles in the cupboard is better than having none at all.


----------



## pottz

> That has onion, Pottz. We cut back on garlic because of the after-effects. But put it in if you want. I probably won't be able to smell your farts from here.
> 
> The trout tacos are pretty good. I broil stuff in my toaster oven all the time - damn near as good as grilling.
> 
> I also have a half gallon of bacon grease I moved from MN that I'm slowly working through. The wild boar bacon we buy here is so lean I use bacon grease faster than I make it, even with BLTs a few times a month.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


we buy garlic in those big tubs from sams club,super cheap,less than 5 bucks equal too probably 200 cloves or more.


----------



## pottz

> that was me.oh man dave im gettin the itch.cant wait till october.
> 
> Well, let me know what you need, and I'll get a care package on the way. Unless you want me to wait until I can get some frozen roasted green chiles. Hopefully soon. We had to buy a can of green chiles at the grocery store today.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


no im good bud lets wait and do it all at once,i def want some dried chili pods,and a ristra.some powdered chilis too.i dont wanna put you out,i so appreciate your offer man.it's gonna be christmas in october !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, Nathan. The roaster wasn't at the farmers market again tonight. Might have to swing by the big farmers market in town tomorrow, but having a can of chiles in the cupboard is better than having none at all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


my pantry always has some green chilis and jalapenos. i buy pickled jalapenos from sams,a big half gallon jar for less than 4 bucks ! i actually like the pickled ones better than fresh myself.a sin too some i know.


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny, I'm with you on creamed corn. If I have to I can eat canned corn, but far prefer it fresh, and on the cob. Summertime rules for produce, and I'm throwing it down here and now….

Ohio, primarily Western Ohio has the absolute best sweet corn in the country. Them doods in Florida might as well quit trying to grow it, just horse fodder. Californya just has junk, something about the soil here, it's just awesome for sweet corn.

That Deschutes bottle sends me dreaming of some Black Butte Porter, darn that is a tasty brew. It's iffy getting it here. Sometimes ya can, sometimes ya can't. Who knew Bend Oregon had beer…..


----------



## mikeacg

We all hated cream-style corn as kids so Daddy came up with Corn Fritters and we couldn't get enough of them! 
He was a creative cook! He could even make liver taste good with bacon and onions. He'd take leftover hotdogs, cut them in 4ths lengthwise and fry them up. We used to tell our friends we were having Fried Worms for supper… (4 kids on a preacher's salary? We at lots of hot dogs and ground beef…)

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

My project:


----------



## EarlS

> The apron magnet has its moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Is that a drill or are you just happy to be in the shop?

Devin - I had to look up the brewery. It's in Decorah, which is more famous for the on-line eagle cam. It's about 3 hours from here, in the north eastern corner of the state. I'll have to look for it when I go to the grocery store.


----------



## EarlS

Forgot this:










This is my Mark Watney pose. If you don't know what I'm talking about, watch "The Martian".


----------



## HokieKen

At least you aren't holding ears of corn…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Anyone have recommendations for drop-front door supports? I'm pondering a project that would be cooler with a drop front, but the only supports I've found so far are some fairly junky-looking ones from Rockler. If they're my only choice, I'll hinge the door on the side instead. Or maybe go over the top and use the BluMotion top hinged ones that slide in so they're out of the way…


----------



## Keebler1

Dave would something like this work? You screw the bracket to the door then a piece of wood to support it and it will fold up when not in use.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe *THIS* Dave P. :<))))


----------



## drsurfrat

> Anyone have recommendations for drop-front door supports? I'm pondering a project that would be cooler with a drop front, but the only supports I've found so far are some fairly junky-looking ones from Rockler. If they're my only choice, I'll hinge the door on the side instead. Or maybe go over the top and use the BluMotion top hinged ones that slide in so they're out of the way…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If it is going to take some weight, I'd consider supports underneath. I made a drop front desk last year:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/416546
And this guy posted questions about similar and I overran his thread 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/310740


----------



## HokieKen

Teaserin'


----------



## pottz

> My project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


man if i knew you guys were gettin all fancy i would have done better on mine. ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Dont worry pottz mine is scrap 1×1x1 and a 6 pack of lone star


----------



## DavePolaschek

Pretty sure I'm going to go with the Sugatsune HDS-10S and I just need to figure out if medium, heavy, or super-heavy duty is needed. Guess I'll be building the thing and then mathing a bit.

In other news, got five bags (quart ziplocs are the standard) of fresh-roasted green chile at the farmers market in town today. Three of Joe Parker, and two of Poblano. All have been peeled, seeded, washed and put in new quart freezer ziplocs and are now chilling in the freezer. I used blue gloves and avoided touching my face, so no tears were involved. Woohoo! That should be about half of the green chile we need for the next year.

Also picked up a $5 bag of dry chimayó red chile powder and a $2 bag of smoked green chile from Jesus Guzman for Pottz and two bags of chicos for myself. The care package packing has begun.


----------



## therealSteveN

I wasn't sure what exactly this shot was? With all the talk of hot peppers I thought maybe it was the inside view a Gastro Doc sees during a colonoscopy of someone who regularly eats a lot of hot peppers? That kinda melted away look.


----------



## pottz

> Pretty sure I'm going to go with the Sugatsune HDS-10S and I just need to figure out if medium, heavy, or super-heavy duty is needed. Guess I'll be building the thing and then mathing a bit.
> 
> In other news, got five bags (quart ziplocs are the standard) of fresh-roasted green chile at the farmers market in town today. Three of Joe Parker, and two of Poblano. All have been peeled, seeded, washed and put in new quart freezer ziplocs and are now chilling in the freezer. I used blue gloves and avoided touching my face, so no tears were involved. Woohoo! That should be about half of the green chile we need for the next year.
> 
> Also picked up a $5 bag of dry chimayó red chile powder and a $2 bag of smoked green chile from Jesus Guzman for Pottz and two bags of chicos for myself. The care package packing has begun.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


your gettin me excited bud.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Lot to catch up on there swappers.

Following the discussion I had with you guys, I have insulated my rollup door with 3mm foam. Its what the manufacturer recommends as well. 
It should help, and if it's not enough, barn doors are still a possibility. 









The mess on the floor is primarily from the double sided tape.

Got started on gutters too, need to get creative to hang them from my roof edge which has no soffits, but I'll get it figured out.


----------



## controlfreak

Lazyman - I have been to haven on seven and when the entire wall is hot sauces, they may have some heat going on. Nice place.

Hey guys, I solved my time crunch at Kohls today, is it to late to join?


----------



## splintergroup

> Dont worry pottz mine is scrap 1×1x1 and a 6 pack of lone star
> 
> - Keebler1


Go for the Schlitz!

It was Hayduke who said:

"When you're out of Schlitz, You're out of …......

Schlitz!"


----------



## drsurfrat

Hey, it's a DELUXE bottle caddy. gotta count for something. And it will beat Kenny's 'fir loaf' pictured above.


----------



## duckmilk

Bought a 5/8" oak dowel from Homer's Dump that is slightly too large to fit in the 5/8" hole that my forstner bit drilled. I mean just slightly by about 1/64 or less. I don't have any chuck that will handle that size and I have no lathe. Looks like I'll be turning it by hand on a belt sander or hand sanding it.

Edit: Actually, typing this told me that hand sanding and test fitting will probably be the best option since the difference is so slight.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck you can come by next weekend and use my lathe if you want


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck you can come by next weekend and use my lathe if you want
> 
> - Keebler1


Thanks Keebler, but since it is such a small amount, the cost of diesel would probably outweigh the benefit LOL.

Just finished feeding my wife's horse and sometimes he will lap a little beer out of my hand, but he turned away from me tonight. I noticed that when I did that last night with a really cold beer, he curled his lip for longer than usual. Wonder if I gave him a brain freeze.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Bought a 5/8" oak dowel from Homer s Dump that is slightly too large to fit in the 5/8" hole that my forstner bit drilled. I mean just slightly by about 1/64 or less. I don t have any chuck that will handle that size and I have no lathe. Looks like I ll be turning it by hand on a belt sander or hand sanding it.
> 
> Edit: Actually, typing this told me that hand sanding and test fitting will probably be the best option since the difference is so slight.
> - duckmilk


I have had good luck with a card scraper to scrape that little off and still leave a descent surface. put it in a vice the long way, and scrape, turn, scrape, turn…


----------



## pottz

tonights taste test another firestone ipa.luponic distortion.5.9 abv.a little bitter but drinkable.cheers boys.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I have actually used this method with a vice successfully to shrink a dowel.


----------



## Keebler1

Little warped but think itll make a nice pen. Its the texas flag. Got a sloppy with the pour but think itll work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Duck, I have actually used this method with a vice successfully to shrink a dowel.


I've done that too. Wasn't the best finish, but it worked.


----------



## 489tad

I've been learking here but with all the talk of corn I had to post one from my local brewery. It's good, they have better. I'm looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## pottz

> I've been learking here but with all the talk of corn I had to post one from my local brewery. It's good, they have better. I'm looking forward to the reveal.
> 
> - 489tad


do they brew it with corn ?


----------



## mikeacg

Oswego Brewing Co.

Apparently so…

Mike


----------



## drsurfrat

Here is a Science Magazine (peer reviewed journal even) article on beer across the US

I've been around this country enough to hear people make fun of cheap beers, and it often is local to the area. On the west coast, it's Keystone (CO-west coast), northern is Rainier Ale (OR) and southwest is Tecate (Mexico).

In the midwest the make fun of Stroh's (Detroit), Old Style (WI) and Milwaukees Best (WI). 
I guess PBR (WI) and Schlitz (WI - TX) have an almost national presence. South of that is Lone Star (TX) and Shiner (TX)

On the east coast Schaefer (NYC-PA) gets jeers, and even more locally Narraganset (RI) and Genessee (NY) show up.

I don't recall any local bad beer reputation in the southeast, maybe RedStripe (Jamaica)?

And MikeB noted that Tennets (UK) would make this list in a country that has been making good (and bad) named beers for at least 500 years.


----------



## HokieKen

Next step in my project is underway.


----------



## duckmilk

> I have had good luck with a card scraper to scrape that little off and still leave a descent surface. put it in a vice the long way, and scrape, turn, scrape, turn…
> 
> - drsurfrat


That's a good idea Mike, I even have one of those fancy curvy scrapers that fits it perfectly.

Thanks Nathan, that would work if I had a drill chuck large enough to grab 5/8" or a way to narrow down one end to fit a drill.


----------



## Lazyman

Drill a hole in the end to glue in a smaller dowel that is small enough to chuck in your drill.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Here is a Science Magazine (peer reviewed journal even) article on beer across the US
> 
> I've been around this country enough to hear people make fun of cheap beers, and it often is local to the area. On the west coast, it's Keystone (CO-west coast), northern is Rainier Ale (OR) and southwest is Tecate (Mexico).
> 
> In the midwest the make fun of Stroh's (Detroit), Old Style (WI) and Milwaukees Best (WI).
> I guess PBR (WI) and Schlitz (WI - TX) have an almost national presence. South of that is Lone Star (TX) and Shiner (TX)
> 
> On the east coast Schaefer (NYC-PA) gets jeers, and even more locally Narraganset (RI) and Genessee (NY) show up.
> 
> I don't recall any local bad beer reputation in the southeast, maybe RedStripe (Jamaica)?
> 
> And MikeB noted that Tennets (UK) would make this list in a country that has been making good (and bad) named beers for at least 500 years.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Around here Strohs was OK, but if you stooped really low you drank Goebel's their lower cost brew. People would mimic high class and hold a pinkie up, and call it Jo-Bells. Everyone knew they were in the low rent part of the trailer park though. Strohs and Schlitz, both mainstays in the beer world here, and suddenly Poof, all gone.. When the Wife and I first got married back in 80 I managed a beer drive through place, and Strohs and Schlitz were 2 of the heaviest fill I had come in each week, and huge seller going out. Gotta wonder what they all switched to? Probably Milwaukee's Best, or Keystone, or maybe the light versions of either.

As I've mentioned already Cinci beers were Hudepohl, and Wiedemann's, and back then were only because you had to drink them, if you were trapped at a Reds game. Today both have survived the closings, and are both making some tasty stuff.

I can't tell you how many cases of Red Stripe I've consumed over the years. After they sold off Rolling Rock to "Big Beer" I always thought a Stripe was that same fresh water taste. Reallly COLD, and Man did they hit the spot in the Summer heat.


----------



## duckmilk

You guys are making me thirsty.

Mike and Nathan I solved the dowel problem. My forstner bit set is a really cheap set that I bought probably more than 20 years ago. The one I was using is slightly undersized so I put a spade bit in the drill and redrilled a hole I had messed up. The dowel fits perfectly.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> And MikeB noted that Tennets (UK) would make this list in a country that has been making good (and bad) named beers for at least 500 years.
> 
> - drsurfrat


And it's still better than Carling, which is, bizarrely, one of the more popular lagers.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, I see you're poking around in my world again. Is that your vfd?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope John. I'll tell you what it is after reveals. If I tell you now, it'll give too much away ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, this has been one active swap. More posts then I can keep up with.


----------



## EarlS

> Nope John. I'll tell you what it is after reveals. If I tell you now, it'll give too much away ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


He's making a neon version of the Prancing Pony sign he made for me last year - awesome swap item BTW!!!

A neon version would be much easier to see:









First coat of finish went on the swap item. I might even get it out the door by next weekend. I need to go to the store and get more beer. Ran out this afternoon. For some dumb reason I decided to go for a 50 mile bike ride in the heat and humidity. Thank goodness there were still a couple bottles in the back of the fridge.


----------



## pottz

> Nope John. I'll tell you what it is after reveals. If I tell you now, it'll give too much away ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> He s making a neon version of the Prancing Pony sign he made for me last year - awesome swap item BTW!!!
> 
> A neon version would be much easier to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First coat of finish went on the swap item. I might even get it out the door by next weekend. I need to go to the store and get more beer. Ran out this afternoon. For some dumb reason I decided to go for a 50 mile bike ride in the heat and humidity. Thank goodness there were still a couple bottles in the back of the fridge.
> 
> - EarlS


only a couple after a ride like that,well i couldn't do a ride like that.id need a lot more than two.


----------



## therealSteveN

My past neighbors Wife outside yelling at me, riding on the tractor, *Kenny is on the floor. I can't get him to talk*......

Being the local trained ER Nurse I got this a lot…...

Running over to find a soaking wet Neighbor, mumbling incoherently…..

He and Chris went out for a run, he came home and had a few beers, Patty says…...

Patty, ya have any WATER he could drink?

5 minutes later, no squad arrival, Kenny now sitting up under his own power.

Did I mention it was 93 degrees, and the humidity was pushing 99%. There was a literal puddle under Kenny..

So a few minutes later I ask him, so you and Chris were running today, how far did ya go.

We only did 32 miles, it was so stinking hot out.

Ohhh Ok, I said, so you came home and hydrated with beer?

Well it's mostly water….

Even Patty was laughing, and she thought she'd lost her Kenny.

BTW Ambulance could be heard out in the sticks racing up and down roads, just not our road. That factoid made all of us a bit warm and fuzzy. As far as we knew it was the first time anyone on our road had called the squad, they couldn't find us.


----------



## Lazyman

Teaser.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad he was OK Steve.



> only a couple after a ride like that,well i couldn t do a ride like that.id need a lot more than two.
> 
> - pottz


I would have taken my insulated cooler of beer with me.


----------



## HokieKen

That heat ain't no joke and it doesn't mix well with beer. I used to soend every Friday from sun up to sun down floating the river and fishing from my kayak. When I first started doing it, I was around 23 or so and liked to take beer in my cooler. A couple of days in the triple digits taught me to take water instead. I keep water when I'm outdoors in the heat. Beer can wait until I get home and can enjoy it 

My project est fini'. I think it might have been the smoothest project of any kind that I've ever undertaken. There wasn't a single faux pas that caused me to have to start over or change my plan significantly. I was very pleased . I'll put a couple more coats of finish on over tbe next few days and round up my beer selection and hope to ship later this week or early next week


----------



## HokieKen

Glad your still nerdin' out on the sign Earl  When I was perusing my Beer Swap Inspiration folder a few weeks ago I saw the model I used for that one and thought that I need to make myself one. My wife wouldn't let me hang it anywhere fun though…


----------



## Woodmaster1

My swap item is going out Tuesday. My hand gets sliced and diced Wednesday. So I will be reorganizing drawers of junk and labeling the drawers for awhile. I got my last important job done today I ran a gas line for the apartment above the garage shop. All I have to do is check for leaks. The savings on the electric heating bill will pay for the heater and gas line in two months of heating.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> There wasn't a single faux pas that caused me to have to start over or change my plan significantly. I was very pleased


And now you've mentioned it, catching the attention of the gods, so they'll make the USPS truck delivering your item catch on fire, completely destroying it.


----------



## pottz

> Teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


man i hope i get that,whatever it is ?


----------



## pottz

> Glad he was OK Steve.
> 
> only a couple after a ride like that,well i couldn t do a ride like that.id need a lot more than two.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I would have taken my insulated cooler of beer with me.
> 
> - duckmilk


ditto and did two miles with several stops-lol.


----------



## pottz

> That heat ain't no joke and it doesn't mix well with beer. I used to soend every Friday from sun up to sun down floating the river and fishing from my kayak. When I first started doing it, I was around 23 or so and liked to take beer in my cooler. A couple of days in the triple digits taught me to take water instead. I keep water when I'm outdoors in the heat. Beer can wait until I get home and can enjoy it
> 
> My project est fini'. I think it might have been the smoothest project of any kind that I've ever undertaken. There wasn't a single faux pas that caused me to have to start over or change my plan significantly. I was very pleased . I'll put a couple more coats of finish on over tbe next few days and round up my beer selection and hope to ship later this week or early next week
> 
> - HokieKen


wish mine went that well,lots of high dollar wood wasted-aghhhh!


----------



## Lazyman

> BTW Ambulance could be heard out in the sticks racing up and down roads, just not our road. That factoid made all of us a bit warm and fuzzy. As far as we knew it was the first time anyone on our road had called the squad, they couldn t find us.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Did they ever show up? If not, I think I would call them and make sure that they figure it out for future reference. I wonder if she called with a land line or cell phone?


----------



## Keebler1

Got the last of the resin poured for my main item this afternoon hopefully. Will find out next weekend. If thats done have to cut it out of the pvc pipe and finish it up then if theres time remake my extra. Still have to decide what beer to send


----------



## JohnMcClure

SteveN, great story.
Earl, Kenny, I forgot about that sign and how pervasive nerdiness is among this group despite all the beer and motorcycles. Love it.

Looking forward to reveals y'all!

I installed 40ft of vinyl gutters on the washed out side of my shop. Had to craft custom brackets because there is no soffit. It was easy enough I think I'll do the other side soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Yesterday was my birthday. My Worksharp got a nice upgrade. At least I hope it's an upgrade…









Three disk (6 grits) set of CBN from woodturners wonders and a Tormek jig for skews. I've got several jigs I made for sharpening tools but none of them work well and consistently for skews. Hopefully this one will be the answer


----------



## GR8HUNTER

A very *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENNY* :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks very much Tony!


----------



## pottz

> Yesterday was my birthday. My Worksharp got a nice upgrade. At least I hope it's an upgrade…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three disk (6 grits) set of CBN from woodturners wonders and a Tormek jig for skews. I've got several jigs I made for sharpening tools but none of them work well and consistently for skews. Hopefully this one will be the answer
> 
> - HokieKen


real nice,happy birthday.


----------



## Keebler1

Happy birthday Kenny


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - nice swag Happy Anniversary of your 21st Birthday. I'd say that your present is in the mail, but it isn't ;-P

P.S. Maybe I should say your present is in the mail so you sit by the mail box in your cape and cause all kinds of mental problems for your neighbors and their kids.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks fellas!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

4 *KENNY* :<)))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> BTW Ambulance could be heard out in the sticks racing up and down roads, just not our road. That factoid made all of us a bit warm and fuzzy. As far as we knew it was the first time anyone on our road had called the squad, they couldn t find us.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Did they ever show up? If not, I think I would call them and make sure that they figure it out for future reference. I wonder if she called with a land line or cell phone?
> 
> - Lazyman


We did call, just to let dispatch know to tell them they were close enough we could follow their progress up and down all the roads around us. We told the all was well, the party no longer required being saved.

That next week I called the Chief, and asked if they ever just went out on rides to look at their back yard. He acted like what happened couldn't happen. He also didn't last very long. It really opened a huge can of worms. A few of the people who were on our road were evidently connected. I try not to be connected at all, so I didn't know.

It was a learning process. The road had 2 homes on it that were from mid 1800's, then all of us discovered the area, and built over a 10 year period. This was about 6 years in. Some of the nicest homes in the area, it was nice, except for that no EMS service thing.  Best neighbors I have ever had, it was like fambly.

Call was on a land line.

*Happy Birthday Kenny!!!!*


----------



## duckmilk

*Happy Birthday Kenny!*



> Teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> man i hope i get that,whatever it is ?
> 
> - pottz


It's a stump with shavings on it. I'm sure he would let you have it.


----------



## DevinT

Happy birthday, Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks all. I'm closer to 50 than 40 now…. I guess the good news is that I'm also closer to 50 than 60 ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Thanks all. I'm closer to 50 than 40 now…. I guess the good news is that I'm also closer to 50 than 60 ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


hey dont rub it in kid.you'll be there before you can finish your next six pack-lol.well probably not you !


----------



## duckmilk

I'm glad to hear some of you are finished ro almost. I thought I would be by this point. Almost ruined mine today and I don't have any of the same wood left if I had. Stopping for the night and am going to take it slow and careful tomorrow.
I thought this project was going to be a breeze, not thinking that way now.

Kenny stop thinking about your age, it's gonna happen anyway, hopefully. And you're still a kid at heart.


----------



## HokieKen

You're absolutely right Duck. It just got me to thinking that I may only have 70 or 80 years left. That makes a man reflect a bit ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Another year older, Kenny. Another year closer to dressing like your father.










I am not really close to finishing my project yet and I am heading east on another driving trip, this time to visit my daughter who is doing a travel nursing stint in Raleigh, NC. I managed to get my project to the point that it is mobile though and I can work on it while we are on the road. After visiting my daughter for a few days, we will probably spend some time exploring some places between NC, VA and maybe all the way up to PA while we are out there. We haven't really planned beyond the visit to my daughter yet so let me know if you know of some cool parks or other activities out that way we should look into. Oh yeah. Beer, don't forget about brew pubs. I might as well keep sampling as I go.


----------



## therealSteveN

> You're absolutely right Duck. It just got me to thinking that I may only have 70 or 80 years left. That makes a man reflect a bit ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Damn skippy it does. Every once in a while I wake up, and swear I'm looking down a train tunnel, that damn bright light….

I start seeing dead relatives I'm giving up sleep. LMAO.

You are as old as you feel, this is what you want to live by, cause every day on top of the dirt is a good one.

Nathan, that picture is priceless.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Happy birthday, Kenny. Here's hoping you didn't wear any holes in your birthday suit!


----------



## jeffski1

Happy B-Day HokieKen.

My swap project has been done since last week. We had some warm weather in Tucson but we all know beer is worth it.

Nathan I'm a ICU rn in Tucson. Travel nursing is a good way to see the country and make some big $$$.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - Sounds like a good road trip. Even better to get it done before Labor Day weekend.

Looks like we are going to MI over Labor Day to visit our daughter. Leave on Friday, come back on Monday. Mapquest says it's an 8 hour drive if we go around the south end of Lake Michigan or 9-1/2 if we go around the top of the lake. There is even a ferry that runs from Milwaukee across the lake, but that shows as a 10 hour trip. No matter which option, it will be a long drive.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, your drive just sounds like the first day of our trip. I wish it was just 10 hours.


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, if you like the beach, you can shoot a little NE from Raleigh over to the Outer Banks. It's an exceptionally nice area with miles of beach and few people. Then you can drive up the coast from there to VA Beach. Also a really nice area. If you like historical stuff and/or architecture, you can go a little west from the coast to Colonial Williamsburg. One of the best places you can spend a day or two IMO. I don't know if they're operating at full capacity or not since Covid and budget issues but if so, there are shops where furniture is made using nothing but period-accurate tools and methods from hewing felled trees to the finished product. Also a functioning blacksmith shop. They aren't going to let you play with stuff but the craftsmen are usually volunteers so they aren't in any big hurry to get stuff done and generally love to stop and chat about the art/tools/methods etc.

From there, there is historical stuff in every direction. I can advise further if you're inclined to that stuff. If not, I can recommend some parks but right now, most of them are operating at extremely reduced capacity and the weather makes spending time hiking less than enjoyable.

And I can absolutely advise about beer ;-) If you wind up anywhere near Roanoke, I can give an in-person tour of some of VA's finest.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Earl if you take the south route you will have to go through Chicago. I hate the traffic going through Chicago. Just have money for the endless toll booths. Have a nice trip.


----------



## pottz

> Another year older, Kenny. Another year closer to dressing like your father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really close to finishing my project yet and I am heading east on another driving trip, this time to visit my daughter who is doing a travel nursing stint in Raleigh, NC. I managed to get my project to the point that it is mobile though and I can work on it while we are on the road. After visiting my daughter for a few days, we will probably spend some time exploring some places between NC, VA and maybe all the way up to PA while we are out there. We haven t really planned beyond the visit to my daughter yet so let me know if you know of some cool parks or other activities out that way we should look into. Oh yeah. Beer, don t forget about brew pubs. I might as well keep sampling as I go.
> 
> - Lazyman


kenny i didn't recognize you without the cape !


----------



## HokieKen

That's obviously not me pottz. I'd never wear a tie ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

most older me wear a belt with suspenders don't they ? :<)))


----------



## Woodmaster1

Just shipped my swap item. Tomorrow they get to slice and dice my right hand. So no woodworking for me because I am not left handed.


----------



## pottz

> Just shipped my swap item. Tomorrow they get to slice and dice my right hand. So no woodworking for me because I am not left handed.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


im following you on this with great interest,ill probably need it some day myself.


----------



## bndawgs

Happy belated birthday Kenny. Did you get a nice steak dinner or anything else out of it besides those new CBN wheels?


----------



## EarlS

> That s obviously not me pottz. I d never wear a tie ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


or pants


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I will be wishing you luck George on your surgery :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

> That s obviously not me pottz. I d never wear a tie ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> or pants
> 
> - EarlS


Normally true. But I'd wear THOSE pants.


----------



## HokieKen

Woodmaster1 has his *S*. For those that don't know, let me know when you've shipped your package and I'll put an *S* by your name. Also let me know when your receive a package and I'll put an *R* by your name. That just tracks where we're at so we know when everyone has both given and received 



> Happy belated birthday Kenny. Did you get a nice steak dinner or anything else out of it besides those new CBN wheels?
> 
> - Steve


I got a new seat for my motorcycle from my wife and my mom got me a box joint blade set I wanted for my table saw. So yeah, I made out like a bandit ;-) No steak, I wanted burgers this year so we tried a new burger and beer place in town and it was excellent.


----------



## pottz

> That s obviously not me pottz. I d never wear a tie ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> or pants
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Normally true. But I d wear THOSE pants.
> 
> - HokieKen


you could pull it off,and it would pair well with the cape.


----------



## therealSteveN

I think those pants with the cape would be special. But I think a belt also, maybe something with sparkles on it. Along with the suspenders, what an outfit.


----------



## pottz

> I think those pants with the cape would be special. But I think a belt also, maybe something with sparkles on it. Along with the suspenders, what an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


that would rock it,youve got a good sense of style.hey too run a swap you need to look good too.


----------



## splintergroup

Nothing a vintage Ronco Bedazzler couldn't handle 8^)

I believe that picture is the standard uniform for Florida retirees.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## duckmilk

> I think those pants with the cape would be special. But I think a belt also, maybe something with sparkles on it. Along with the suspenders, what an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


That belt is too fancy unless you upgrade the cape and pants also. Sort of like, hmmm …. Liberace!!


----------



## mikeacg

> Looks like we are going to MI over Labor Day to visit our daughter. Leave on Friday, come back on Monday. Mapquest says it s an 8 hour drive if we go around the south end of Lake Michigan or 9-1/2 if we go around the top of the lake. There is even a ferry that runs from Milwaukee across the lake, but that shows as a 10 hour trip. No matter which option, it will be a long drive.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl,

If you come over the top, you'll be within 30 miles of Newberry!

There's a ferry that runs out of Manitowoc, WI and docks in Ludington, MI… SS Badger Lake Michigan Carferry Service. That would save you from having to do Chicago! Head up towards Madison, WI and run 151 at a diagonal right into Manitowoc. (I used to live there when I worked for the Pointing Dog Journal.)

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Mike - yikes - looks like it would be in the range of $350-$400 and takes 4-5 hours. We might still drive up and over. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The Badger is a fun ride, Earl. My sweetie and I took it on the motorcycle when we rode from MN to Maine, and enjoyed the ride across and she didn't even get seasick! But it's considerably cheaper for a motorcycle and two people than it is for a family truckster full of family.


----------



## therealSteveN

> - HokieKen


That sign, or a similar sign was outside a buffet place when we lived North of Dayton. I used to crack up everytime I saw it. No mention of the beer, they were hunting patrons to come in and eat at the trough. It also dispensed with the nicey nice. It said FAT people are harder to kidnap, come on in. Place was mostly packed, you guessed it, with plump patrons.

Earl, nice ride, but you shoulda popped for the wide whitewalls.


----------



## mikeacg

> Mike - yikes - looks like it would be in the range of $350-$400 and takes 4-5 hours. We might still drive up and over. Haven t decided yet.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl,

I had no idea it cost that much! Sorry!!!
You know I'm too cheap to spend that kind of cash…

Mike


----------



## EarlS

Mike - I'm too cheap to spend that kind of $$ on a boat ride. I have to keep my priorities straight. I'd much rather save the $$ for a Nova Voyager drill press.


----------



## DevinT

Oh, I see the Voyager is the Viking's bigger, more expensive floor model?


----------



## HokieKen

I think the Viking is made in both benchtop and floor models Devin. But yeah, the Voyager is 18" vs 16" and only comes in a floor model. It's also 2 hp vs 1 hp of the Viking.

I dunno Earl, 2 hp is a lot of power for woodworking. I'd almost be inclined to go with the Viking for the cost savings unless I had a real need for the extra 2 inches of throat clearance.


----------



## RichBolduc

Closer Kenny 

Viking - 1HP, floor or benchtop. Limited user control (pretty much user selected speed), forward, reverse, depth stop, lasers, lights, auto-start.

Voyager - 1.75/2hp depending on voltage. A ton more features. Tapping mode, built in drill charts that will select speed based on bit size/type/material, pilot hole function, tapping feature, auto-start.

Those are the first things that pop in to my head… There are other features and questions I can answer on the two of course.

Rich



> I think the Viking is made in both benchtop and floor models Devin. But yeah, the Voyager is 18" vs 16" and only comes in a floor model. It s also 2 hp vs 1 hp of the Viking.
> 
> I dunno Earl, 2 hp is a lot of power for woodworking. I d almost be inclined to go with the Viking for the cost savings unless I had a real need for the extra 2 inches of throat clearance.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DevinT

Mmmmmm, tasty! Want!


----------



## EarlS

> I think the Viking is made in both benchtop and floor models Devin. But yeah, the Voyager is 18" vs 16" and only comes in a floor model. It s also 2 hp vs 1 hp of the Viking.
> 
> I dunno Earl, 2 hp is a lot of power for woodworking. I d almost be inclined to go with the Viking for the cost savings unless I had a real need for the extra 2 inches of throat clearance.
> 
> - HokieKen


Either one will require me to keep saving for while. I keep getting the Viking and Voyager mixed up. Probably will go with the benchtop version since I probably don't need all of the extra cool things for the Voyager. Depends on how well the money tree I planted in the back yard grows.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for the detailed info Rich! I have a mill though so I won't be needing a drill press to do my tapping for me ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Depends on how well the money tree I planted in the back yard grows.
> 
> - EarlS


I NEED SEEDLINGS FROM YOU Earl :<)))))


----------



## pottz

> Depends on how well the money tree I planted in the back yard grows.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I NEED SEEDLINGS FROM YOU Earl :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


i planted a few for you tony,i hope they grow buddy ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i planted a few for you tony,i hope they grow buddy ?

- pottz
[/QUOTE]
i seen what your doing and i appreciate it :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> i planted a few for you tony,i hope they grow buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> i seen what your doing and i appreciate it :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


wish it was more,cant get anyone to water those seeds !


----------



## DevinT

> Thanks for the detailed info Rich! I have a mill though so I won t be needing a drill press to do my tapping for me ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


If you plan on becoming a hobby machinist, would you say skip the drill press and go for the end mill?


----------



## HokieKen

> If you plan on becoming a hobby machinist, would you say skip the drill press and go for the end mill?
> 
> - DevinT


If it's a matter of one or the other, they yes absolutely. Drill press is only good for drilling. They aren't made to handle lateral loads or to be rigid enough to make flat-bottom holes without a pilot. A mill can do everything a drill press can (though not as quick and convenient for some things) but the opposite is not true.


----------



## EarlS

Now look, stop tempting me with more ideas for toys-- errr-I mean tools for the shop. I don't have enough room for the ones I have, and I still haven't even gotten around to setting up the lathe that Dad brought out in May. Plus SWMBO is going to start getting suspicious if a bunch of big boxes and new stuff starts showing up. Yer gonna get me in a lotta trouble if you keep it up.

Not pointing fingers, but you know who you are…. <cough> Kenny, <cough> Devin <cough> :+P


----------



## DevinT

EarlS, lol.

On the flip-side of that coin, I finally decided what I am going to do to solve my current problem of not having a workbench.

I have a WORX Pegasus folding saw-horse that opens up into a table. It's very nice, very sturdy, and can hold over 400 lbs as a table. The only problem is that it is not very heavy itself so I end up chasing it around the room when, say, performing a resaw on it.

ASIDE: When I get a bigger house or end up renting a place to move my shop into, that's when I can think about building my Roubo, Moravian, or other kind of work bench. For now, I simply must have the ability to fold it and put it away easily.

I think I have the solution. What if I took a 4 foot by 2 foot sheet of plywood and made cutouts for two of the 4 legs of the saw horse to fit into. Then when I set the plywood on the floor and secure the feet of the saw horse, all I have to do is stand on the plywood and I don't have to chase the dang thing around the shop like a mad woman, crawl on top of the thing, or place a foot on the edge (all things I have done to keep the thing from going on a walk about).

ASIDE: I've also tried placing pretty much every heavy item I have in my shop on the table, weighing it down by a couple hundred pounds and the thing *still* walks about the room when doing a resaw.

I think it might just work *and* be cheap *and* be able to put it away just standing vertically right next to the Pegasus in its little cubby where I keep it whilst not in use. Thoughts?


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah, could work. At least if it goes for a walk, you'd be going with it 8^)


----------



## drsurfrat

I had the pleasure of seeing 2 of my girls get their ears pierced. It was a good Dad day. Far cry from the sewing needle and potato that I offered; they didn't even flinch.

And the store was just exactly like being in Woodcraft!


----------



## DevinT

Looks like Claires. Not exactly my idea of Woodcraft. I had my ears pierced at a tattoo shop, LoL


----------



## HokieKen

I got my ear (yes singular) pierced at Walmart. That was a LONG time ago. When I met my wife she said it wasn't the 80s anymore and that I looked ridiculous. After pondering it for a while, I had to admit (internally) that she was right. I waited another year to take it out though just to show her who was boss. How naive I was…


----------



## HokieKen

> And the store was just exactly like being in Woodcraft!
> 
> - drsurfrat


So you walked around looking at cool stuff and checking prices on Amazon on your phone?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> EarlS, lol.
> 
> On the flip-side of that coin, I finally decided what I am going to do to solve my current problem of not having a workbench.
> 
> I have a WORX Pegasus folding saw-horse that opens up into a table. It s very nice, very sturdy, and can hold over 400 lbs as a table. The only problem is that it is not very heavy itself so I end up chasing it around the room when, say, performing a resaw on it.
> 
> ASIDE: When I get a bigger house or end up renting a place to move my shop into, that s when I can think about building my Roubo, Moravian, or other kind of work bench. For now, I simply must have the ability to fold it and put it away easily.
> 
> I think I have the solution. What if I took a 4 foot by 2 foot sheet of plywood and made cutouts for two of the 4 legs of the saw horse to fit into. Then when I set the plywood on the floor and secure the feet of the saw horse, all I have to do is stand on the plywood and I don t have to chase the dang thing around the shop like a mad woman, crawl on top of the thing, or place a foot on the edge (all things I have done to keep the thing from going on a walk about).
> 
> ASIDE: I ve also tried placing pretty much every heavy item I have in my shop on the table, weighing it down by a couple hundred pounds and the thing *still* walks about the room when doing a resaw.
> 
> I think it might just work *and* be cheap *and* be able to put it away just standing vertically right next to the Pegasus in its little cubby where I keep it whilst not in use. Thoughts?
> 
> - DevinT


Depends how you fix it to the ply - it'll try to bounce out.

Looks like a workmate - might be worth asking over there if anyone had anything better than the bags of cement/cinder blocks on the bottom shelf.

Might be easier to just wall mount a folding bench - if you have some spare wall.
Folds flat out of the way and sturdy as your wall.


----------



## pottz

> Now look, stop tempting me with more ideas for toys-- errr-I mean tools for the shop. I don t have enough room for the ones I have, and I still haven t even gotten around to setting up the lathe that Dad brought out in May. Plus SWMBO is going to start getting suspicious if a bunch of big boxes and new stuff starts showing up. Yer gonna get me in a lotta trouble if you keep it up.
> 
> Not pointing fingers, but you know who you are…. Kenny, Devin :+P
> 
> - EarlS


earl as the old saying goes it's easier too ask forgiveness than to ask permission.thats how i got all my tools-lol.


----------



## DevinT

*MikeB*, Unfortunately I've no access to any wall space. That's on my to-do list … build rafters in the garage so I can hoist everything up and gain access to the walls (and more floor space).

What if I put chopped-off lengths of 2×4 where the feet go. I can't imagine it could possibly bounce out then.


----------



## pottz

> I got my ear (yes singular) pierced at Walmart. That was a LONG time ago. When I met my wife she said it wasn t the 80s anymore and that I looked ridiculous. After pondering it for a while, I had to admit (internally) that she was right. I waited another year to take it out though just to show her who was boss. How naive I was…
> 
> - HokieKen


thats why i idolize you kenny ;-)


----------



## DevinT

> Now look, stop tempting me with more ideas for toys-- errr-I mean tools for the shop. I don t have enough room for the ones I have, and I still haven t even gotten around to setting up the lathe that Dad brought out in May. Plus SWMBO is going to start getting suspicious if a bunch of big boxes and new stuff starts showing up. Yer gonna get me in a lotta trouble if you keep it up.
> 
> Not pointing fingers, but you know who you are…. Kenny, Devin :+P
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> earl as the old saying goes it s easier too ask forgiveness than to ask permission.thats how i got all my tools-lol.
> 
> - pottz


In my case, it's often *beg* for forgiveness and offer something she really wants, or if all else fails, promise under penalty of *death* to adhere to a moratorium on spending (length of time commensurate with the amount of trouble I am in which is mostly based on how much I spent)


----------



## duckmilk

> *MikeB*, Unfortunately I ve no access to any wall space. That s on my to-do list … build rafters in the garage so I can hoist everything up and gain access to the walls (and more floor space).
> 
> What if I put chopped-off lengths of 2×4 where the feet go. I can t imagine it could possibly bounce out then.
> 
> - DevinT


You can always clamp the legs to the 2×4s.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> *MikeB*, Unfortunately I ve no access to any wall space. That s on my to-do list … build rafters in the garage so I can hoist everything up and gain access to the walls (and more floor space).
> 
> What if I put chopped-off lengths of 2×4 where the feet go. I can t imagine it could possibly bounce out then.
> 
> - DevinT


Thick enough to use a wedge to lock the angled legs in at least.
Or cut the right shape out to slide in sideways.

It lives in a cubby you said - clamp/spreader bar to the sides possible?

My bench doesn't weigh much but it works fine lengthways - the problem with workmate type stuff is they have a fairly narrow footprint - possible a 2×4 clamped to the base at a couple of points with the other end clamped to something heave (or a frame for it to butt up against) might work better than trying to fix to the floor - was on my list of things to try that I never got around to so may be a terrible idea


----------



## DevinT

Well, I wouldn't be fixing it to the floor, rather just stand on the thing attached to the legs. The principal is that as I push/pull, I would have to overcome my own body weight to move the thing which is very unlikely as I am standing on the hing that wants to move.

Similar in principal to something my dad designed to bathe the cat in the bath tub. A board the size of the tub that the cat is lashed to and stand on. When the cat tries to jump out of the tub, they can't because the leash, kept taught, doesn't give them enough slack to get airborne to crest lift. The first version failed because the leash was too long and when the cat jumped it got enough air to be able to get out of the tub dragging the board with it (strong cat).


----------



## DavePolaschek

Regarding moving workbenches, I've discovered that a nice supply of .429 bullets, mostly 240-300 grains each (7000 grains to a pound), will do admirably at holding a bench *down* but preventing it from sliding across the room takes either a lot more weight, or a wall to bolt it to. Or both.

Attaching it to a sheet of plywood and standing on the sheet works too, but I always end up needing the plywood for something, so weighting down the bench or bolting it to the wall seem like better long-term solutions to me.


----------



## HokieKen

I have so many jokes about drowning cats running through my head right now.

Must. Resist. Urge. To. Be. An. A$$hole.


----------



## HokieKen

So Dave, you're saying when your bench moves you just shoot it? Makes good sense to me.


----------



## HokieKen

Devin - The problem I see with fitting two of the feet in the plywood is that then instead of sliding away, your work table is going to want to tip over. What if you attached some tubafors to the plywood that formed a box that your table legs fit tightly in? Then if it still had a tendency to lift up on one side, you could clamp one or two legs to the tubafor cleat to lock it down for good.


----------



## pottz

> So Dave, you re saying when your bench moves you just shoot it? Makes good sense to me.
> 
> - HokieKen


i use my 12 ga. on mine.it doesn't dare move anymore !


----------



## Keebler1

Earl buy the voyager and wait a couple of months then by the end mill. When the end mill comes in you can send me the voyager and get out of trouble since your wife sees you getting rid of a tool when you get a new one


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I tried that, it didn't work.

My BIL tried that too, in the form of a new leased truck that he really, really wanted but didn't need. Traded in a gas sipping paid for Rav4 worth $10K for $5500 for a gas sucking HEMI and he has nothing to tow or haul, he just needed a truck once last year to haul 10 bails of hay.

Sometimes trading an asset for a liability can get you into trouble!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Day 1 after hand surgery no pain and arm is not mobile. Looks like I had a serious tablesaw accident. Must good pain killers.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Surgery was a hand disease inherited from my distant relative of Viking heritage.


----------



## therealSteveN

> The first version failed because the leash was too long and when the cat jumped it got enough air to be able to get out of the tub dragging the board with it (strong cat).
> 
> - DevinT


Betting the only thought in the cats mind was, give me enough slack to reach his face…... That idea is almost as crazy as thinking you can brush a Cats teeth without drugs.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Well, I wouldn't be fixing it to the floor, rather just stand on the thing attached to the legs. The principal is that as I push/pull, I would have to overcome my own body weight to move the thing which is very unlikely as I am standing on the hing that wants to move.
> - DevinT


There is no Push/Pull there is only push or pull ^, pressure only happens on the cut stoke (the ryoba means brace it with your foot, a western saw means use a wall) - you only need the bench braced in one direction.

^Discalimer - the back saw I learned to sharpen on has no fleam and cuts equally well (or badly) on push or pull, I am somewhat embarrassed to admit that it my most used saw because it is so easy to re-sharpen


----------



## therealSteveN

> Day 1 after hand surgery no pain and arm is not mobile. Looks like I had a serious tablesaw accident. Must good pain killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Heal well, and do what the Doc tells ya. That rehab stuff is gonna be fun…...... NOT!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Surgery was a hand disease inherited from my distant relative of Viking heritage.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


not sure where mine came from,no vikings in my blood line ? how long a recovery did they tell you.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So Dave, you're saying when your bench moves you just shoot it? Makes good sense to me.


Isn't that what a shooting board is for? :-|


----------



## pottz

tonights brew a czech style lager.4.4% abv.this comes from a small craft brewery near me that has been steadily growing over the years.there beers in a can are 16oz.after the first couple swallows im likin this one a lot.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Surgery was a hand disease inherited from my distant relative of Viking heritage.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> not sure where mine came from,no vikings in my blood line ? how long a recovery did they tell you. Mine came from. When the Vikings invaded England and had their way with my relative. I am the only one in my family that got lucky.
> 
> - pottz


They told me full recovery 3 to six months. Rehab starts next week when they remove the bandages.


----------



## EarlS

> Day 1 after hand surgery no pain and arm is not mobile. Looks like I had a serious tablesaw accident. Must good pain killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I can sympathize and relate. As I mentioned, 2 carpal tunnel surgeries last year (both hands). I didn't need any 
pain killers which was nice. I don't like the fuzzy stupor.

My recovery and therapy went well (wife is an Occupational Therapist, daughter is almost done with her Physical Therapy degree). I kind of screwed up and started riding my bike a couple weeks to soon and got back into the shop early too. That caused some self-infliced pain.

BTW - Kenny - give me an "R" for receiving a ridiculously awesome beer swap item and brews. I'm gloating because I know everyone will be just a little (a lot) jealous of what I got. Bwhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

Best wishes for a sooner recovery WM, is only one hand affected or both?


----------



## duckmilk

So your wife and daughter are going to be telling you what to do for months?
Best wishes again ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Day 1 after hand surgery no pain and arm is not mobile. Looks like I had a serious tablesaw accident. Must good pain killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> I can sympathize and relate. As I mentioned, 2 carpal tunnel surgeries last year (both hands). I didn t need any
> pain killers which was nice. I don t like the fuzzy stupor.
> 
> My recovery and therapy went well (wife is an Occupational Therapist, daughter is almost done with her Physical Therapy degree). I kind of screwed up and started riding my bike a couple weeks to soon and got back into the shop early too. That caused some self-infliced pain.
> 
> BTW - Kenny - give me an "R" for receiving a ridiculously awesome beer swap item and brews. I m gloating because I know everyone will be just a little (a lot) jealous of what I got. Bwhahahahaha!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


man i feel like a kid waiting for christmas day.mine will be out early next week,was hoping this week just havn't had the time.


----------



## pottz

> Surgery was a hand disease inherited from my distant relative of Viking heritage.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> not sure where mine came from,no vikings in my blood line ? how long a recovery did they tell you. Mine came from. When the Vikings invaded England and had their way with my relative. I am the only one in my family that got lucky.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They told me full recovery 3 to six months. Rehab starts next week when they remove the bandages.
> 
> - Woodmaster1












here is where im at right now.only pinkie finger,as straight as it gets.


----------



## HokieKen

I hate this F'ing site's mobile code :-(. I've tried FOUR times to edit the OP to give Rs and Ss and each time it makes me do a dumbass Captcha then verifies that I am a person and sends me to the main LJ page without saving my edits.

So I'll ipdate it when I get to work and have a PC. Cause you know… it's 2004 and nobody uses mobile devices.

Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## pottz

> I hate this F'ing site's mobile code :-(. I've tried FOUR times to edit the OP to give Rs and Ss and each time it makes me do a dumbass Captcha then verifies that I am a person and sends me to the main LJ page without saving my edits.
> 
> So I'll ipdate it when I get to work and have a PC. Cause you know… it's 2004 and nobody uses mobile devices.
> 
> Grumble grumble grumble
> 
> - HokieKen


mobile devices,you talkin about your car kenny-lol. anything on lj's is on my desk top pc.i dont even try to come here on my iphone.i guess im gettin "old".


----------



## HokieKen

My desktop here at home comes on when I have to log in to work remotely or I need to use my laser engraver. Otherwise, it's my phone or my ipad. And typing on my ipad is awkward so it's usually my phone. I'm fairly sure my PC hasn't been on in 2021…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I hate this F'ing site's mobile code :-(. I've tried FOUR times to edit the OP to give Rs and Ss and each time it makes me do a dumbass Captcha then verifies that I am a person and sends me to the main LJ page without saving my edits.


If you have an adblocker installed on your iPhone or iPad (I use 1Blocker), it will just log you out instead of giving you a captcha, but when you sign in, you'll go to the right place.

Not saying everyone should run an adblocker, but it does make the site's horrible code a little less horrible.


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, RIP favorite beer glass. Got it in Myrtle Beach probably 12 yrs ago


----------



## pottz

> Damn, RIP favorite beer glass. Got it in Myrtle Beach probably 12 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


calls for the flags to go half staff id say !


----------



## bndawgs

I couldn't even guess how many beers I've drank out of it.

In other news, I just got an invite to my friend's 50th birthday party. I'm going to need a new liver and I'll probably have to sleep in my truck afterwards.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Better than needing a new truck and having to sleep in your liver afterwards?


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Best wishes for a sooner recovery WM, is only one hand affected or both?
> 
> - duckmilk


Both hands left hand not as bad signal finger is the only one affected. It gets done when the other hand is healed.


----------



## MikeB_UK

Does it work if you request desktop website on iPhone?

Mobile view is terrible so I always use desktop view on android phone.


----------



## DavePolaschek

When I was hitting the captcha issue, switching to the desktop website *after the captcha had appeared* was too late in the game, and the damage had already been done. I never tried switching for everything, as there are a few things I like about the mobile view. But the adblocker prevented the trip down the bad path completely, so I figured that was best for everyone's sanity.


----------



## HokieKen

The full desktop version of the site is near impossible to navigate on the phone. The ipad does use the non-mobile view but I normally only use that for browsing. If I'm typing much, I prefer the phone. Plus the phone is always with me. The ipad doesn't leave the living area of the house all that often and I'm usually in the shop or outside…

But I'm at work now and Ss and Rs have been updated in the OP 

*Just a friendly reminder to everyone who's a swap rookie - I need pictures as requested in the OP by 8/23.*


----------



## therealSteveN

> Damn, RIP favorite beer glass. Got it in Myrtle Beach probably 12 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Condolences.

Looks like a classic Dicks last resort too. Bummer. The up side is you can schedule another trip to go get abused, and eat greasy food.


----------



## therealSteveN

I love my *BIG* honking PC, and it's wonderfully *LARGE* monitor. I have next to zero complaints about the site, and navigation. Every once in a while I'll use my tablet, and it's scroll scroll scroll. I can't even fathom it on a phone.

I am a cave dweller though, and only use my phone to actually talk on. I don't even text. I guess I'm confused as to why they call them cell PHONES, when most people insist on using them as cell computers?


----------



## pottz

> I love my *BIG* honking PC, and it s wonderfully *LARGE* monitor. I have next to zero complaints about the site, and navigation. Every once in a while I ll use my tablet, and it s scroll scroll scroll. I can t even fathom it on a phone.
> 
> I am a cave dweller though, and only use my phone to actually talk on. I don t even text. I guess I m confused as to why they call them cell PHONES, when most people insist on using them as cell computers?
> 
> - therealSteveN


not quite as bad but i rarely take pics with it and never go on the web.it's a company phone so i do use it for email and i do text.but im with you for online i want a big screen.


----------



## HokieKen

A bigger screen is always nice. But, for me, not as nice as having an (almost) always-connected device that fits comfortably in my pocket.

As for using my phone as a phone… I prefer kicking myself in the nose repeatedly to having a telephone conversation. With anyone. For any length of time. If I need to tell you something, I'll text or come talk to you in person. I've been like that my whole life. I have a very one-track brain and do not even pretend to be able to multi-task in the slightest. So I can't have a conversation and do something else at the same time. And I'm always doing something else ;-)

Steve, I hope you replace your glass. I know how bad it sucks to loose a good one. Luckily for me, Tony rectified my loss for me a few weeks ago ) I have to admit though, I went to Dick's once and that'll do it for me. Calling the waiter even a little bit witty would be extremely generous, the food was mediocre at best, and the beer selection was so good that I drank water.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny -You requested a picture


----------



## Woodmaster1

Got my package today and it is awesome. As the saying goes " here I set broken hearted can't drink because my medication has started."


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, still 18 days until ship deadline and we already have someone with a *S* and an *R*


----------



## HokieKen

Went to a local wine and beer store on my lunch break to fill out my swap selection and get some new ones for me to try  I don't think I'll make the PO tomorrow but it should go out on Monday


----------



## Keebler1

Dang this deadlibe is coming up faster than it normally does it seems. Either that or im busier than normal. Looks like ill have most of the day off tomorrow to try and not ruin this project


----------



## HokieKen

You've still got 3 full weekends Keebler ;-p


----------



## bigblockyeti

Earl, weren't you in need of some enabling?
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=89&acctid=6123


----------



## duckmilk

> I love my *BIG* honking PC, and it s wonderfully *LARGE* monitor. I have next to zero complaints about the site, and navigation. Every once in a while I ll use my tablet, and it s scroll scroll scroll. I can t even fathom it on a phone.
> 
> I am a cave dweller though, and only use my phone to actually talk on. I don t even text. I guess I m confused as to why they call them cell PHONES, when most people insist on using them as cell computers?
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> not quite as bad but i rarely take pics with it and never go on the web.it s a company phone so i do use it for email and i do text.but im with you for online i want a big screen.
> 
> - pottz


Same here. I have some LJ links on my phone but haven't used it for that in a couple of years. Game starts in an hour.

For anyone interested, MLB "Field of Dreams" pre-game is on Fox now.


----------



## therealSteveN

I tried texting and doodling around on my first good cell phone, it came with a poker thing, so you didn't need to use your finger. My fingers are HUGE. I poke one key, and write a paragraph if all the contact I make takes. So beside being an old fart, I was a frustrated phone user.

Kenny I'm with you on the phone thing, calls are short and sweet, ya wanna gab, come pick me up, we'll do lunch. I absolutely have no reference point for these people you are driving behind on the freeway, talking nonstop for 2 or 3 states. Craziness.


----------



## pottz

im gonna give you guys a peek inside my shop fridge.like i said from the beginning,i dont really drink a lot of beer,this is for the rare friend that comes over.ya gotta hydrate your friends,right.


















hey all swap participants have an open invitation anytime to join me for anything you want on my patio.cheers boys.just dont take my last mtn dew or you'll never be invited back !!!!!! lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice pottz 

Here's tonight's treat.


----------



## pottz

> Nice pottz
> 
> Here's tonight's treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


i gotta gets me one of those thar high falutin fancy glasses tho !


----------



## HokieKen

It really does enhance the experience pottz. At least it does for me 

Here is probably my final teaser. Stage one of packaging is complete ;-)


----------



## pottz

> It really does enhance the experience pottz. At least it does for me
> 
> Here is probably my final teaser. Stage one of packaging is complete ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


ha just kidding, i have different glasses for different wines too.that packing looks just like i did a little while ago.no blue tape though,clear packing tape for mine.going out monday.man i cant wait.do i sound like a newbie…...so what im havin fun.


----------



## pottz

ok here's my one and only teaser.sorry but this is all your gettin. lol.


----------



## HokieKen

When were you driving behind my wife SteveN?

;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Some unsolicited advice for ya pottz: Put an industrial garbage bag in your box then put the beers in then tie the bag up fully sealed. We've had a couple of beer casualties before and having the leak contained will keep the rest of the packaging in-tact


----------



## Keebler1

Pottz have you heard that pepsi is getting into the alcoholic beverage market early 2022? Supposedly gonna make mountain dew an alcoholic beverage 5%abv


----------



## duckmilk

What the heck is Modelito Pottz?

I have been thinking about a teaser pic, but haven't done one yet. Got a lot of progress on my item today though, me happy.


----------



## HokieKen

Modelito is a Modelo beer (Mexican lager) Duck.

I don't know why but I bet that Sabre Toothed Squirrel is a great beer Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Some unsolicited advice for ya pottz: Put an industrial garbage bag in your box then put the beers in then tie the bag up fully sealed. We've had a couple of beer casualties before and having the leak contained will keep the rest of the packaging in-tact
> 
> - HokieKen


nice tip kenny,thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

Seems like alcoholic Mountain Dew would be like cutting your meth with Ambien.


----------



## pottz

> Modelito is a Modelo beer (Mexican lager) Duck.
> 
> I don't know why but I bet that Sabre Toothed Squirrel is a great beer Pottz
> 
> - HokieKen


correct kenny,modilto are a smaller size from the regular modelos.the squirrel is for tomorrow night.


----------



## duckmilk

^ +1 Pottz. If the box is leaking, the shipper will probably throw it out.


----------



## Keebler1

From what i heard the mountain dew beverage is gonna be sugar free


----------



## pottz

> Pottz have you heard that pepsi is getting into the alcoholic beverage market early 2022? Supposedly gonna make mountain dew an alcoholic beverage 5%abv
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah i heard looking forward,been mixing with whiskey for years.md has lots of caffeine since i dont drink coffee thats my morning drink.no whiskey in the morning though-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, I thought it may have been a beer with a mojito flavor.


----------



## pottz

> OK, I thought it may have been a beer with a mojito flavor.
> 
> - duckmilk


i kinda like em,but hey in socal you grow up with mexican beers.


----------



## therealSteveN

> When were you driving behind my wife SteveN?
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL. Ok, she kept winking at me…


----------



## drsurfrat

Modelito - that's cute and new to me. I always liked Modelo Negra. Do any of you southwest border people remember the Corona that wasn't "Extra"? It was a little squat bottle kinda like a Lucky lager but not green. Or am I just remembering wrong? Maybe only available in Mexico…


----------



## pottz

> Modelito - that s cute and new to me. I always liked Modelo Negra. Do any of you southwest border people remember the Corona that wasn t "Extra"? It was a little squat bottle kinda like a Lucky lager but not green. Or am I just remembering wrong? Maybe only available in Mexico…
> 
> - drsurfrat


ive got what they call coronita extra.i think the extra is just marketing hype.the corintas are like the modelitas,half size bottles.


----------



## mikeacg

My first thought on Modelito was correct then Pottz! 'ito' is a diminutive suffix so I figured that would be what we used to call a shorty. 7 oz.? They haven't made it this far north yet but we are usually about 20 years behind the rest of the US!
My building project is finally underway but it is eating into my shop time! Lots to do and the deadline is fast approaching… I guess I'd better get a move on!!!
Mike


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - when are you heading out on your road trip? Anyone else going to be away for more than a few days? I'd hate for a box full of beer to have to sit out on a porch for more than an afternoon.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have any overnight trips planned Earl. You can send me your package if you're worried about it. I'm sure your recipient doesn't really want it anyway ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's some education for y'all:









Because, you know, education is important.


----------



## HokieKen

And here's one just for our favorite cowboy ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan - when are you heading out on your road trip? Anyone else going to be away for more than a few days? I d hate for a box full of beer to have to sit out on a porch for more than an afternoon.
> 
> - EarlS


 I'm in Raleigh now. It may be a week before I get home but my neighbor picks up mail for me and when I get notice that a package is left on the porch he usually can move it inside for me within an hour or so after I send him a text. In fact, yesterday I received a Miller's Falls #9 I bought online and he moved it inside for me shortly after I let him know it was there. Even if my alerts don't notify me of a delivery, my Ring doorbell alerts me to activity on my porch and I will usually be able to see that someone left a package on the porch.

BTW, you can register your address with USPS, UPS and FedEx and they will notify you of shipments and deliveries even when shippers don't notify you of tracking codes. Pretty handy to help prevent porch pirates.


----------



## HokieKen

Enjoy the trip Nathan!


----------



## splintergroup

> im gonna give you guys a peek inside my shop fridge.like i said from the beginning,i dont really drink a lot of beer,this is for the rare friend that comes over.ya gotta hydrate your friends,right.
> 
> - pottz


Yep, save that Firestone for your buddies. You'll know if they are true buddies if they ever return 8^)

I will typically stock up on beer when going to Costco, a lot cheaper than local stores. Lately, Costco has been selling the "variety" packs which contain an assortment from a brewer (as with the Firestone). I'll give them a try provided there are no wheat beers (which I just can't get my taste buds to enjoy). The Firestone was just generally a fizzy low taste experience IMO (but taste is personal, so not dissing anyone who likes them!)


----------



## splintergroup

> Modelito - that s cute and new to me. I always liked Modelo Negra. Do any of you southwest border people remember the Corona that wasn t "Extra"? It was a little squat bottle kinda like a Lucky lager but not green. Or am I just remembering wrong? Maybe only available in Mexico…
> 
> - drsurfrat


That was a "staple" when in school 8^)

I've always wondered about the Corona with the lime stuffed in the neck. I was told by an old-timer (back then, I'm the old-timer now!) that in reality that was done to keep the flies out while you were in the seedy bar, now it's just a gimmick.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Modelito - that s cute and new to me. I always liked Modelo Negra. Do any of you southwest border people remember the Corona that wasn t "Extra"? It was a little squat bottle kinda like a Lucky lager but not green. Or am I just remembering wrong? Maybe only available in Mexico…
> 
> - drsurfrat


Love me some Modelo Negra's, I remember a different bottle of Corona when down in Mexico the first few times. Later I didn't notice it though, looked for them up here, NADA. Of course there are a few miles between the border, and Ohio.  If you threatened to shoot me I'd guess it was Corona Especial. Today all they have is Extra, Light and Familiar, not sure about the familiar, maybe a reincarnation of the Especial? It's a Mexican brew, I've never seen it up here.

Kenny who knew BEER was health food. I think I would pass on the Incan beer though. Incan slobber ain't my thing.


----------



## torus

Suggested menu:

Morning coffee
Breakfast
Brunch
Lunch
Dinner
Nightcap


















































))


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny who knew BEER was health food. I think I would pass on the Incan beer though. Incan slobber ain t my thing.
> 
> - therealSteveN


I was impressed that they found a way to eat corn and bypass the disconcerting feeling when it comes out the other end unscathed…


----------



## splintergroup

That was for texture! 8^)

Beer is basically liquid bread, why not as a substitute for the breakfast toast or lunchtime sandwich?


----------



## pottz

> Modelito - that s cute and new to me. I always liked Modelo Negra. Do any of you southwest border people remember the Corona that wasn t "Extra"? It was a little squat bottle kinda like a Lucky lager but not green. Or am I just remembering wrong? Maybe only available in Mexico…
> 
> - drsurfrat
> 
> That was a "staple" when in school 8^)
> 
> I ve always wondered about the Corona with the lime stuffed in the neck. I was told by an old-timer (back then, I m the old-timer now!) that in reality that was done to keep the flies out while you were in the seedy bar, now it s just a gimmick.
> 
> - splintergroup


i dont know, i dont care for corona without the lime.it just tastes better with it.


----------



## HokieKen

In my youth, Corona was a "fancy" beer. Even back then I never liked it. I drank it. A lot of it. But I never liked it with or without the lime.


----------



## splintergroup

I like it back then (when I was getting burnt out on Budmilloors), then I "discovered" Pilsner Urquell


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, need some brainstorming ideas.

My friend gave me a free DJ15 jointer. The only catch is that it came in pieces and didn't have a motor. All of the pieces are there except for the eccentric bushings. I've checked around and they aren't in stock anywhere. Grizzly shows the equivalent part as backordered. However, Grizzly does have the eccentric bushings in stock for the 8" jointer. Is there any chance that they are the same size and I could use them for the 6" version?

I'm at the point where i need to decide whether to try and get it working or try and sell it to someone else


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I ve always wondered about the Corona with the lime stuffed in the neck. I was told by an old-timer (back then, I m the old-timer now!) that in reality that was done to keep the flies out while you were in the seedy bar, now it s just a gimmick.
> 
> - splintergroup


As far as I know, yes.
Tapas also started by putting a something on top to keep the flies off, then folks got carried away


----------



## Keebler1

Steve have you tried a machine shop to have them made for you?


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok, need some brainstorming ideas.
> 
> My friend gave me a free DJ15 jointer. The only catch is that it came in pieces and didn t have a motor. All of the pieces are there except for the eccentric bushings. I ve checked around and they aren t in stock anywhere. Grizzly shows the equivalent part as backordered. However, Grizzly does have the eccentric bushings in stock for the 8" jointer. Is there any chance that they are the same size and I could use them for the 6" version?
> 
> I m at the point where i need to decide whether to try and get it working or try and sell it to someone else
> 
> - Steve


You're gonna need to provide a little more info. Like the model numbers of the Grizzly jointers and links to the parts list for them. I don't know what the eccentric bushings are or how they work. I'd be surprised if they're the same for both jointers though if they have different part numbers.


----------



## bndawgs

Sorry, was in a rush since my son is messing with me.

The eccentric bushings are what you adjust to level the tables on the DJ15 and DJ20.

Grizzly shows the part to be in stock!!

haha, so glad you made me go look for the part #


----------



## bndawgs

Looking at the parts diagram, I believe I need 8 of them.


----------



## HokieKen

At that price, I'd double up on 'em and keep some spares in case they wear out.


----------



## bndawgs

I went ahead and ordered 8 awhile. I'm sure once I get going on putting it back together, there might be a few more parts I need, so I'll get another set when I place that order.

I do still need a motor. Do you think a 110v will be enough for this jointer?


----------



## HokieKen

I would imagine so.


----------



## bndawgs

It'll be cool, if i can get the machine back together and running. It'll sure beat my delta benchtop with the knicked blades. ha


----------



## Keebler1

Need help. Trying to finish the outside of a piece and hollow it out. These jaws are too big









And these are too small.










The piece fits tightly in a 4" pvc pipe. Any suggestions?


----------



## HokieKen

Can you glue a tenon block on to chuck up on Keebler?


----------



## pottz

i just had the same problem,i made the recess like a 1/32 too big so i just paired it off.lucky i had plenty to work with.but id still consider myself a newbie at turning.


----------



## Keebler1

I might be able to do that Kenny but i have to hollow it out so no tailstock support for a lot of it.


----------



## drsurfrat

> [re Corona & lime] Tapas also started by putting a something on top to keep the flies off, then folks got carried away
> - MikeB_UK
> 
> In my youth, Corona was a "fancy" beer.
> - HokieKen
> 
> i dont know, i dont care for corona without the lime. it just tastes better with it.
> .
> - pottz


When I was in England so long ago, a Corona was an import, and was the equivalent of $5 a bottle, I remember thinking that I could get a case (20) of it in Mexico for $5. So I stuck with Newcastle at a pound a pint. Big wide world we live in.

I'm w pottz, Corona really is better with a lime.


----------



## drsurfrat

> I might be able to do that Kenny but i have to hollow it out so no tailstock support for a lot of it.
> 
> - Keebler1


I keep a pile of tenons ready to glue on since I only have faceplates. While I have had the glue release if I didn't wait a full day for the titebond to set, I've hollowed out 8" diameter bowls with a glued-on base, no issues.
For tailstock supported pieces, I have also tried a piece of paper in between so that it would part easier, but it did't really make a difference.


----------



## pottz

man this is the best swap,im learning about beer,drinking beer and i get educated about turning too!!!! can it get better than this ?


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kenny, now I know what my problem is, cenosillicaphobia!! I always wondered what to call it.



> And here s one just for our favorite cowboy ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


And yes, I'm pretty close to that. The steam locomotive called Big Boy came by and stopped at the little town I work at. It was supposed to be there at 4:15 central but didn't show up until around 6. I was prepared, but had to go make another beer run. Then home to feed horses and catch up here.

Took pictures of the train and will post a couple tomorrow, in the mean time look here. Pictures including mine don't do it justice. That thing is HUGE. The wait was worth it because I was only 20' from the track.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, finished up with the jury duty today. Sure glad that's done. If it had gone on much longer, *I* probably would've ended up in the can.

Too tired to even have a beer tonight. But I expect I may have a few tomorrow, unless I decide to head straight for the bourbon.


----------



## JD77

> That was for texture! 8^)
> 
> Beer is basically liquid bread, why not as a substitute for the breakfast toast or lunchtime sandwich?
> 
> - splintergroup


I've always thought that Mackeson's Milk stout would be excellent on a bowl of corn flakes. Never tried it, but pretty sure it would work.


----------



## pottz

> Well, finished up with the jury duty today. Sure glad that's done. If it had gone on much longer, *I* probably would've ended up in the can.
> 
> Too tired to even have a beer tonight. But I expect I may have a few tomorrow, unless I decide to head straight for the bourbon.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


dude that is serious,i think id have to have something to end that mess.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Kenny, now I know what my problem is, cenosillicaphobia!! I always wondered what to call it.
> 
> And here s one just for our favorite cowboy ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> And yes, I m pretty close to that. The steam locomotive called Big Boy came by and stopped at the little town I work at. It was supposed to be there at 4:15 central but didn t show up until around 6. I was prepared, but had to go make another beer run. Then home to feed horses and catch up here.
> 
> Took pictures of the train and will post a couple tomorrow, in the mean time look here. Pictures including mine don t do it justice. That thing is HUGE. The wait was worth it because I was only 20 from the track.
> 
> - duckmilk


duck that is one bad ass loco,cant wait to see your pic's of that beauty.wish i was there in person.


----------



## duckmilk

I just texted my wife 6 photos to try to get it all, amazing. Engine and tinder over 132', wow.
I was facing into the sun so my pics aren't that great.


----------



## Lazyman

> Need help. Trying to finish the outside of a piece and hollow it out. These jaws are too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece fits tightly in a 4" pvc pipe. Any suggestions?
> 
> - Keebler1


Do you have any length you are going to be removing or can you turn the diameter of the base any smaller? Is it already round?

One option is to mount it between centers and cut a recess in the bottom that the smaller jaws can fit into. You don't have to completely remove the recess, just a ring large enough for the smaller jaws to fit in.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Try this it works as an alternative method.


----------



## therealSteveN

> ...
> Kenny who knew BEER was health food. I think I would pass on the Incan beer though. Incan slobber ain t my thing.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I was impressed that they found a way to eat corn and bypass the disconcerting feeling when it comes out the other end unscathed…
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, just say *NO* to corn in the bathroom…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Found a couple of alcohol related jokes on my hard drive to lube up your weekend:


----------



## splintergroup

> Kenny, just say *NO* to corn in the bathroom…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


What about the corn cobs stacked in the ol' outhouse?

You never know when the next TP shortage will hit and you certainly don't want to be ripping pages out of your glossy paper magazines….


----------



## therealSteveN

Savage, let me give you a peek into the future…..

Takes up less room too. Not to mention being so much kinder to yer bottom


----------



## Keebler1

Duck i have video of it on my phone but lj wont let me post it


----------



## Keebler1

Magnetic towel holder $12.99 at harbor freight


----------



## pottz

tonights tasting another smog city brew,sabre toothed squirrel 7% abv, so far im liken it.cheers boys.


----------



## duckmilk

I didn't get to post pics of the train today, I was too busy on the swap project.
But … *it is finished*, except for some sort of oil finish and 1 other small item )))



> Duck i have video of it on my phone but lj wont let me post it
> 
> - Keebler1


Yeah, you have to upload the video to some hosting site to do that. That's why I just took pics instead of video.


----------



## pottz

> I didn t get to post pics of the train today, I was too busy on the swap project.
> But … it is finished except for some sort of oil finish and 1 other small item )))
> 
> Duck i have video of it on my phone but lj wont let me post it
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Yeah, you have to upload the video to some hosting site to do that. That s why I just took pics instead of video.
> 
> - duckmilk


if you post to you tube you can post a link so we can view it.


----------



## EarlS

I bought beer, lots and lots of beer. I figure if my recipient drinks enough beer then he won't care about how the swap item looks.


----------



## pottz

> I bought beer, lots and lots of beer. I figure if my recipient drinks enough beer then he won t care about how the swap item looks.
> 
> - EarlS


sounds exciting earl hope you got me-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl thats about where im at with my project. Vut I still have a couple of weeks to fix it


----------



## pottz

> Earl thats about where im at with my project. Vut I still have a couple of weeks to fix it
> 
> - Keebler1


you guys are gettin me excited-lol.


----------



## JD77

Woo Hoo! I am done with my project! Now I need to get back to focusing on the beer selections. I'm about halfway to where I want to be with that but I feel a certain responsibility to test them all before sending them off.

Earl, your strategy seems like it's pretty sound. I'm guessing we all are hoping for that package.


----------



## pottz

> Woo Hoo! I am done with my project! Now I need to get back to focusing on the beer selections. I m about halfway to where I want to be with that but I feel a certain responsibility to test them all before sending them off.
> 
> Earl, your strategy seems like it s pretty sound. I m guessing we all are hoping for that package.
> 
> - JD77


hey ive spent some time with testing myself,it's a tough job but something thats got to be done.


----------



## Lazyman

I've noticed, Pottz, you have taken the beer part of this swap very seriously. I am sort of disappointed in myself for not sampling more beers but I plan to make up for that soon.

I've spent nearly 6 hours while at my daughter's place finishing the decorations on my swap project so it will be ready for applying a finish when I get home next week. Unfortunately, I noticed a small crack that hopefully a little CA will stabilize without spoiling all my work. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Keebler1

My wife picked up some new beer locally that I havent tried yet and she only picked up 1 of each. Someone's getting lucky.


----------



## pottz

> I've noticed, Pottz, you have taken the beer part of this swap very seriously. I am sort of disappointed in myself for not sampling more beers but I plan to make up for that soon.
> 
> I've spent nearly 6 hours while at my daughter's place finishing the decorations on my swap project so it will be ready for applying a finish when I get home next week. Unfortunately, I noticed a small crack that hopefully a little CA will stabilize without spoiling all my work. I hate it when that happens.
> 
> - Lazyman


well i said from the start im not a big beer guy,more of a wino so this was something i wanted to really get into and explore.it's been hard work but im a dedicated guy and nothing too much for the swap.oh hell im not foolin anyone,it's been a labor of love.joking aside i have really expanded my view point of beer.so i think much more testing and education is in the future.cheers.


----------



## duckmilk

Beer selection for this swap is one thing I think I'm pretty much done with, maybe select one more.
The swap item was what I was most worried about. Now I've found out that next week is pretty much going to be no more progress on it. Have to help build a loafing shed for the horses.


----------



## mikeacg

> I bought beer, lots and lots of beer. I figure if my recipient drinks enough beer then he won t care about how the swap item looks.
> 
> - EarlS


Earl,

I like beer! Pick me!!!!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> I bought beer, lots and lots of beer. I figure if my recipient drinks enough beer then he won t care about how the swap item looks.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Earl,
> 
> I like beer! Pick me!!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


mike you should have kissed kennys ass early.hey if i got you your gettin near beer and a liqour store bottle opener that im gonna say i made.never mind that made in china label,just my joke.


----------



## therealSteveN

Summer is a great time for drinking beer. I probably drink more than half of my yearly beer intake in the Summer period, but for settling down to try to do a specific project I'd not planned for it's a terrible time. Working through it. The thread has been good to keep me tracking. A lot more laughs than I figured it would be.


----------



## therealSteveN

Summer is a great time for drinking beer. I probably drink more than half of my yearly beer intake in the Summer period, but for settling down to try to do a specific project I'd not planned for it's a terrible time. Working through it. The thread has been good to keep me tracking. A lot more laughs than I figured it would be. 

Damn, pottz stole my best idea…..


----------



## pottz

> Summer is a great time for drinking beer. I probably drink more than half of my yearly beer intake in the Summer period, but for settling down to try to do a specific project I d not planned for it s a terrible time. Working through it. The thread has been good to keep me tracking. A lot more laughs than I figured it would be.
> 
> Damn, pottz stole my best idea…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


hey no one said there cant be more than one bottle opener ?


----------



## JD77

Pottz, just between you and me, if you do send more than one bottle opener, make sure you include a note that explains which opener to use on which type of beer bottle, then everyone will think they are like the fancy beer snob glasses these guys keep posting about. Nobody has to know the truth. Plus, after all your hard work sampling the important part of the gift, I think you deserve a break and maybe a another cold one.


----------



## pottz

ok im all packed up,a love letter is written and it's off to ups tomorrow.now the wait.


----------



## Lazyman

Don't forget to take pictures before you ship it! Otherwise, you have to rely on your recipient to provide pictures for your project post.


----------



## pottz

> Don't forget to take pictures before you ship it! Otherwise, you have to rely on your recipient to provide pictures for your project post.
> 
> - Lazyman


yep all done.


----------



## Keebler1

What I got done today


----------



## Lazyman

My rust hunt was successful at a flea market in Raleigh yesterday.










This will replace the crappy shop fox vise I currently have. Quick release mechanism appears to work great.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very nice vise Nathan :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> My rust hunt was successful at a flea market in Raleigh yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will replace the crappy shop fox vise I currently have. Quick release mechanism appears to work great.
> 
> - Lazyman


nice score.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice Nathan, looks fairly large, what does it measure?

Got some time to start putting an oil finish on my project today.


----------



## Woodmaster1

When the school I taught shop at replaced the work benches they took sealed bids. I won the bid so a workbench with 4 vises was mine for $25. Your find was excellent because mine were not quick release.


> My rust hunt was successful at a flea market in Raleigh yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will replace the crappy shop fox vise I currently have. Quick release mechanism appears to work great.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman

Unfortunately, it's only 7".wide but it is a Columbian vise who made some really good vises. I am replacing a 7" wide vise that is only about 6 years old and is already failing. I swear at it every time I use it.


----------



## pottz

so for tonights tasting,i know some are gonna roll their eyes and groan,ive got another smog city ale brewed with mango and peach.a light 4.3% abv.i know ive said no fruit beers but my friend got me this one so i gave it a try.slightly tart but pretty damn tasty.i love mango so that helps.cheers boys.


----------



## drsurfrat

From the other coast, I had a Fear & Patience (3rd ever) and it went down just as smooth as could be. It is a New England Double India Pale Ale - NEDIPA - and yes, at 8% it knee-deep-ah in alcohol.


----------



## HokieKen

That one was tres' excellent Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I don't mean to change subject from BEER but this *THING* is kewl :<)))))))))


----------



## pottz

now thats a lathe.i sure wouldn't want to be the one that has to move it though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> now thats a lathe.i sure wouldn t want to be the one that has to move it though.
> 
> - pottz


moved not the problem in my shop its space LOL :<))))))


----------



## mikeacg

Tony,

I wish it was closer! That's a great price!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

$1500 is a great deal on that pattermaker's lathe! Not really practical for most of us though ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny, Kenny, Kenny… What has practicality got to do with anything? We're talking about tools!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

It's still 4 figures though Mike so it won't slide under my wife's radar. She'd need to be convinced why I need a lathe I have no room for when I already have two sitting down there ;-)


----------



## pottz

> now thats a lathe.i sure wouldn t want to be the one that has to move it though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> moved not the problem in my shop its space LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yeah for pretty much everybody.


----------



## mikeacg

> It's still 4 figures though Mike so it won't slide under my wife's radar. She'd need to be convinced why I need a lathe I have no room for when I already have two sitting down there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


There's that 4-letter word again! WIFE! Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Well dang. I went to pack up for shipping last night and dang if I ain't out of large flat rate boxes… So I stopped at the PO on the way to work and grabbed a few this morning. I still needed to write a note anyway so my recipient will have some clue of what the mangled piece of wood, epoxy and other assorted materials is. Hopefully the beer will provide him with some goggles that make it look good ;-)

I should be shipping out tomorrow.



> ok im all packed up,a love letter is written and it s off to ups tomorrow.now the wait.
> 
> - pottz


Let me know when it's definitely on it's way and I'll award you with your *S* in the OP ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> *Don't forget to take pictures before you ship it!* Otherwise, you have to rely on your recipient to provide pictures for your project post.
> 
> - Lazyman


A good reminder for everyone! You'll want pictures to post on your projects page 

Also please try to take pictures of the package you receive when you open it to post on reveal day. We want to see what your sender made but we also want to see the beers they sent. So please try to get some pictures before it slips your mind and the beers get gone ;-)


----------



## EarlS

So if my swap beer is gone are you going to send me some replacement beer to take pictures of? Full cans, no empties.

I went through a lot of beer yesterday. The in-laws called Saturday night and said they would be here mid afternoon on Sunday. Fortunately, I had some leftovers in the fridge from my swap beer shopping spree on Saturday. Just to be sure, I also stopped by the local brewery and picked up a few more for the swap (and some for me). Unfortunately, I had to share with SWMBO so my reserves are gone. Did I mention they are here for 5 days?


----------



## HokieKen

That's too bad you're having to put in 16 hour days at work this week Earl. It's kind of you to volunteer to make some of those corn test holders to save the company some money though. Hopefully being in the shop until bed time every evening won't be too taxing for you.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl now you have a reason to stay in the shop and set up that lathe


----------



## mikeacg

All this talk about shipping and boxes is getting me a little depressed… I guess I should get busy and make something soon…









Mike


----------



## EarlS

> Earl now you have a reason to stay in the shop and set up that lathe
> 
> - Keebler1


Of course, I will have to finish the roubo bench and do some other major work to clear up some space.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm a little worried about finding a box large enough to ship mine in. May have to make one.

Hide your swap beers Earl.


> so for tonights tasting,i know some are gonna roll their eyes and groan,ive got another smog city ale brewed with mango and peach.a light 4.3% abv.i know ive said no fruit beers but my friend got me this one so i gave it a try.slightly tart but pretty damn tasty.i love mango so that helps.cheers boys.
> 
> - pottz


Groan (eyes rolling) Although, I might have to try the PB&J beer I got from my brewer friend, if I get the courage up.


----------



## Keebler1

You could just give the pbj brew to me Duck


----------



## EarlS

> Groan (eyes rolling) Although, I might have to try the PB&J beer I got from my brewer friend, if I get the courage up.
> 
> - duckmilk


I couldn't quite bring myself to buy the peanut butter cup beer or the oreo beer I saw at the store. I'm trying to make friends, not drive everyone way. Now if I had drawn Kenny, that would be a different.


----------



## pottz

> I m a little worried about finding a box large enough to ship mine in. May have to make one.
> 
> Hide your swap beers Earl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so for tonights tasting,i know some are gonna roll their eyes and groan,ive got another smog city ale brewed with mango and peach.a light 4.3% abv.i know ive said no fruit beers but my friend got me this one so i gave it a try.slightly tart but pretty damn tasty.i love mango so that helps.cheers boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Groan (eyes rolling) Although, I might have to try the PB&J beer I got from my brewer friend, if I get the courage up.
> 
> - duckmilk


mango makes you roll your eyes but youd go for a pb&j duck ? now thats got me a serious eye roll :-\ sounds like a good beer to ween the kids on-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Groan (eyes rolling) Although, I might have to try the PB&J beer I got from my brewer friend, if I get the courage up.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I couldn t quite bring myself to buy the peanut butter cup beer or the oreo beer I saw at the store. I m trying to make friends, not drive everyone way. Now if I had drawn Kenny, that would be a different.
> 
> - EarlS


now i love peanut butter cups but in a beer no,and oreo beer,just because a brewer can should they ?


----------



## HokieKen

No thanks to the desert beers. I enjoyed the bacon beers Mike sent me though


----------



## DavePolaschek

So back when I was brewing my own, I made a pale ale, went a little light on the hops, and put in three red onions, chopped finely.



> just because a brewer can should they ?


Not necessarily.

That said, the beer with garlic in it went great with pizza!


----------



## pottz

> So back when I was brewing my own, I made a pale ale, went a little light on the hops, and put in three red onions, chopped finely.
> 
> just because a brewer can should they ?
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> That said, the beer with garlic in it went great with pizza!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


garlic beer with pizza,yeah a possibility.the wife and i buy garlic in big quart sized jars chopped.less than 4 bucks at sams.


----------



## pottz

well no go gettin my package out today kenny.we get ups deliveries almost everyday,of course because i had something i wanted to ship he didn't come.tomorrow i guess.


----------



## duckmilk

I haven't tried the peanut butter beer yet (he gave me 2 cans) but I will. I might just send the other one to Kenny anyway, or Kevin, or keep it myself if (by some long chance) I like it, or to my recipient. Mystery will be revealed.


----------



## HokieKen

It would be a shame to send it to me Duck. That would be wasted postage, a wasted beer and wasted pb&j he used to make it ;-)

Don't get me wrong though, I would try it. I have a strict "I can't say I don't like it if I never tried it" rule.

With food and drink. Just food and drink.


----------



## bndawgs

I thought this one wasn't too bad


----------



## therealSteveN

Steve I'd give that a run. One of the best beer, and by extension a Chocolate cake I've had in forever was made with Founders Breakfast Stout They also advocate the use of a few of their other deep mysterious stouts as replacement beers, but the Breakfast stout is a DOUBLE Chocolate COFFEE OATMEAL stout, what could be better. ))))

Adding some Peanut Butter sounds like it would be an awesome addition.

Or for that matter, any of these


----------



## HokieKen

I think a lot of the reason I shy from dark beers is because I prefer a beer with a lighter feel. I like to pour my beer and see the golden color and see hundreds of tiny bubbles racing to the top to be captured by the head. I like for it to look like my beer might just float away like a balloon. When I drink it, I want to feel like I'm in the bubble scene in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Just reading the words 


> ...DOUBLE Chocolate COFFEE OATMEAL stout…
> 
> - therealSteveN


makes me feel bloated and like I need a nap. I'm the same way with my sweet tooth. Chocolate? No thank you. Cake? Nope. I'll eat the buttercream icing off your cake and have some whipped cream to top it please. And oatmeal I like occassionally but it needs blueberries or peaches or some other fruit to make it enjoyable.

On the other hand, I'll have my coffee black please


----------



## therealSteveN

I've always liked food if you stuck a fork in it, it would stand straight up. Sticks to your ribs stuff.

Evidently you like for your fork to fall over. 

Nah, anything from a woodworking way to do it, to food, drink, religion, anything, has a lot of different flavors, because we are individuals, and if there was only one, well you think we fight a lot as a species now…... Take away our pleasure options and it would be on like Donkey Kong. Mass casualties.


----------



## jeffski1

I like food stuck in my fork as well.

I will try just about any beer if put in front of me. I feel its my duty lol.


----------



## splintergroup

Normally I don't like the taste of "flavored" beers, too much like someone experimenting and trying to find a market, I really don't want to be a test rat 8^)

I've been brewing my own for nearly 30 years (not so much lately), but the one "flavored" beer I'd make that actually tasted "ok" was with pumpkin spice.


----------



## pottz

> Normally I don t like the taste of "flavored" beers, too much like someone experimenting and trying to find a market, I really don t want to be a test rat 8^)
> 
> I ve been brewing my own for nearly 30 years (not so much lately), but the one "flavored" beer I d make that actually tasted "ok" was with pumpkin spice.
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah pumpkin might be ok,i think sam adams does one every fall.


----------



## DevinT

> It's still 4 figures though Mike so it won't slide under my wife's radar. She'd need to be convinced why I need a lathe I have no room for when I already have two sitting down there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> There s that 4-letter word again! WIFE! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Nothing wrong with a WIFE … better than the 4-letter word I'm thinking of right now (starts with a "Z" and ends with "MA")


----------



## duckmilk

It is FINISHED!!! Pictures taken, beer bought, only thing left is to find or make a box big enough, and write a letter explaining use and dangers.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck dont explain dangers just request a video of what happens


----------



## drsurfrat

I want Duck's box if it includes warnings of dangers. ESPECIALLY if it is considered dangerous in Texas


----------



## duckmilk

It's dangerout to anyone anywhere if not used properly, DAMHIKT )


----------



## Keebler1

According to society ketchup packets are dangerous


----------



## HokieKen

> ... better than the 4-letter word I m thinking of right now (starts with a "Z" and ends with "MA")
> 
> - DevinT


LOL. Zima unhooked many bras in my highschool years.


----------



## pottz

> It's still 4 figures though Mike so it won't slide under my wife's radar. She'd need to be convinced why I need a lathe I have no room for when I already have two sitting down there ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> There s that 4-letter word again! WIFE! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Nothing wrong with a WIFE … better than the 4-letter word I m thinking of right now (starts with a "Z" and ends with "MA")
> 
> - DevinT


hey those arnt bad on a hot summer day as cold as you can get em.


----------



## pottz

> According to society ketchup packets are dangerous
> 
> - Keebler1


yeah dont they warn,may be harmful if swallow ? i guess some people dont realize you need too open them first.


----------



## duckmilk

I'll bet they look just the same when they come out, just like corn does.


----------



## Lazyman

Stopped at the brew pub in Farmville VA (Kenny's neck of the woods) and had a Get Bent. Tasty










Burger wasn't bad either


----------



## pottz

> I ll bet they look just the same when they come out, just like corn.
> 
> - duckmilk


ha ha maybe i dont wanna find out duck.


----------



## pottz

> Stopped at the brew pub in Farmville VA (Kenny's neck of the woods) and had a Get Bent. Tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burger wasn't bad either
> 
> - Lazyman


you think that glass is kenny approved nathan ?


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. I was holding the phone at a weird angle which made the standard pint glass look extra wide at the top.


----------



## pottz

> Hah. I was holding the phone at a weird angle which made the standard pint glass look extra wide at the top.
> 
> - Lazyman


yeah it looks cone shaped-lol.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan will your cnc cut into epoxy resin fairly cleanly?


----------



## Lazyman

We spent the day at colonial Williamsburg. The coolest place was the gunsmith shop where they still make period rifle and the coolest thing was this rifling machine.


















Unfortunately, We didn't get to see them forge welding barrels from flat stock. But they had a sample to show basically how barrels were/are made.


----------



## pottz

yeah real cool.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan will your cnc cut into epoxy resin fairly cleanly?
> 
> - Keebler1


I've never tried it but It should handle anything a router can. Biggest problem is probably that I don't have any speed control so heat buildup could cause it to melt so we would have to look into adjusting the feed rate.


----------



## pottz

day two trying to get my package out the door.today the guy went to the wrong building.if he doesn't show tomorrow im making a trip myself.ive got a thirsty recipient waiting for nourishment !!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> We spent the day at colonial Williamsburg. The coolest place was the gunsmith shop where they still make period rifle and the coolest thing was this rifling machine.


There's a living history museum in… Davenport, IA? Right next to a casino riverboat, not that that helps narrow it down. I spent a couple hours there watching a guy hand-rifling a barrel. Figure if I had to, I could probably do that now. He did one groove at a time, then rotated the barrel to get to the next groove. Was watching a lot of CSI at the time, and I figured at some point in my life I'd have to make some goofy rifling like eight grooves, but don't cut 1 and 2, so it's a lopsided 6-groove pattern.

Anyway, it was one of the best things on my trip down US 61 that I abandoned when I crossed into Misery and it was 98 degrees and foggy in October.


----------



## HokieKen

Get Bent Mountain is my numero uno local beer Nathan. Maybe number one period. My favorite is when they have the orange and grapefruit versions on tap at the same time and they pour me half orange and half grapefruit  For an everyday beer though, the original is king.

Glad you decided to hit up Williamsburg. Hopefully it was operating at enough capacity to make it worthwhile. Farmville is a nice area but I've never spent any time in town there.


----------



## JD77

> So back when I was brewing my own, I made a pale ale, went a little light on the hops, and put in three red onions, chopped finely.
> 
> just because a brewer can should they ?
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> That said, the beer with garlic in it went great with pizza!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, have you ever tried chilies in your brews? The only time I tried it turned out pretty good and those were just grocery store variety.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, have you ever tried chilies in your brews? The only time I tried it turned out pretty good and those were just grocery store variety.


Nope. Stopped brewing before we moved down to NM, and the idea of spicy beer never really wound me up. "Oh crap! That's spicy! Let me drink some beer to cool off my mouth!"

I can see that leading to me drowning in my own vomit on a urine-soaked mattress, which is a fate I actively try to avoid, ever since that time in high school…


----------



## therealSteveN

> Normally I don t like the taste of "flavored" beers, too much like someone experimenting and trying to find a market, I really don t want to be a test rat 8^)
> 
> I ve been brewing my own for nearly 30 years (not so much lately), but the one "flavored" beer I d make that actually tasted "ok" was with pumpkin spice.
> 
> - splintergroup


Voting a BIG NO on beer with fruit and veggies in it. Emphatic even.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I can see that leading to me drowning in my own vomit on a urine-soaked mattress, which is a fate I actively try to avoid, ever since that time in high school…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Here I was all that time thinking that "night" of deathly heaves" was a right of passage thing all young Men happened upon. I just did the pukin, I pass on that wet mattress stuff. Old Man came by, and just smirked, didn't say a word. Next morning he asked if I wanted fried eggs, I almost started again. All I remember was spinning every time my eyes closed, and pukin.


----------



## HokieKen

> Voting a BIG NO on beer with fruit and veggies in it. Emphatic even.
> 
> - therealSteveN


You mean like wheat and other grains and hops? ;-)

We used to have Ballast Pointe brewery here locally. They had a ton of variations of their Sculpin IPA on the rotating taps. One was a habanero version. I was excited to try it but disappointed when I did. It was way too overwhelming. It didn't even taste like a beer.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebs
Whatcha thinking with epoxy resin? I am intrigued.


----------



## Keebler1

John ask me after reveal day. It would be something hard to do but might make what I did for the swap easier


----------



## HokieKen

The eagle has left the nest  Finally actually got my package shipped. My recipient should have some cold beers this weekend.


----------



## EarlS

I managed to get the apology letter for my swap item written last night. Gave me an excuse to hide out in the office and avoid going to the campground where the in-laws have the RV parked. Tonight's excuse will be that I need to properly pack the beer and get everything ready for shipping. It could take several hours. My wife understands my anti-social behavior so she doesn't get too unhappy when I run away and hide in the shop.

Fortunately, the extra beer supply is holding steady. I'm assessing it every day to make sure I'm prepared.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... My wife understands my anti-social behavior so she doesn t get too unhappy when I run away and hide in the shop.
> ...
> 
> - EarlS


Does she teach "good wife" classes? Maybe a webinar or series of Youtube videos? Maybe I could just pay her to talk to my wife on the phone for a bit? She doesn't have to talk about anything in particular, I'll just do whatever I can to get a little shop time these days ;-)


----------



## JD77

I can't imagine that habanero would be good. As I recall (it was 20 years ago), the roasted chili added a subtle warmth to the dark malty stout base with a citrus-y hops profile. No need to "napalm the jungle".


----------



## HokieKen

Just a reminder to our swap rookies, you need to send me a picture of your completed, ready-to-ship project before midnight EDT Monday. And for everyone, ship date is a week from Monday


----------



## splintergroup

> Dave, have you ever tried chilies in your brews? The only time I tried it turned out pretty good and those were just grocery store variety.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


There is a brewery in AZ that makes a chilie beer, but IMO why? It's like drinking watered down salsa.
A brewery down south of here makes a pecan beer, tastes like pecans. I don't see the need to drink pecans 8^P

Making beer is enjoyable, and you can experiment with these type of modifications by adding the elements during the fermenting process, but after spending an evening standing at the stove micro-managing the brew pot and equipment, I see no need to potentially ruin a batch after all that effort!

I want something that I can enjoy drinking and that leaves me a hankering for another 8^)


----------



## pottz

> The eagle has left the nest  Finally actually got my package shipped. My recipient should have some cold beers this weekend.
> 
> - HokieKen


still didnt get mine out ,so im gonna drop off myself if he doesn't show again.


----------



## bndawgs

Kind of sounds like Pottz keeps running out of beer to ship and has to keep getting more.


----------



## pottz

> Kind of sounds like Potts keeps running out of beer to ship and has to keep getting more.
> 
> - Steve


lol damn i knew someone would get me !


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Steve, I think he takes the package to work with good intentions but just can't resist the temptation to dip into it around lunch time ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Yeah Steve, I think he takes the package to work with good intentions but just can t resist the temptation to dip into it around lunch time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ha ha hey with all the packaging even a good beer for lunch wouldn't make me reopen it.plus the beer is warm.


----------



## DevinT

> ... better than the 4-letter word I m thinking of right now (starts with a "Z" and ends with "MA")
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> LOL. Zima unhooked many bras in my highschool years.
> 
> - HokieKen


Dang! Wish I knew sooner. Is that why they stopped making it, because it was too good at unhooking bras?


----------



## bndawgs

Only when you added a jolly rancher to it.


----------



## HokieKen

They stopped making it when highschool girls discovered wine coolers ;-)


----------



## pottz

ok kenny no more jokes i just handed my box to the ups driver,the eagle is in flight.


----------



## HokieKen

You have your *S* pottz!


----------



## Keebler1

Since Grant isnt playing this round does that leave it up to me to take his place of waiting till last second to ship lol


----------



## HokieKen

Sure Keebler. If you want to wait until the day before reveals and spend $100+ to ship your package overnight, I'll allow it ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

Nah. I have that covered. Ran into a snafu. Monday is no problemo though. Loving Wife headed out today for a Basket Hag weekend, so it'll be shop time 24/7 until done. But at this point it's mostly a lot of waiting for this or that to dry. Sanding and finishing always take me longer than I anticipate. Gonna run over to JJ's to peruse some beer to send out, That will be this afternoon, that is the longest time of involvement I have left.


----------



## mikeacg

> Since Grant isnt playing this round does that leave it up to me to take his place of waiting till last second to ship lol
> 
> - Keebler1


That's nothing Kevin! I'm trying to be the last one to even start my project… Lots of time yet!!!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

My project is done, my beer is bought, my letter written. I just need to box it up and ship it. Of course the in-laws are slowing things down considerably. Apologies to my recipient. I'm sure he understands.


----------



## bndawgs

I made it this far without a beer this week.


----------



## JD77

Splintergroup, once you get a good base recipe down, it's easy to split off a gallon and make a one gallon small batch.

I believe I have located the last of the variety I plan on sending out. I hope to ship this week, once I've tested one of each, of course.


----------



## pottz

> I made it this far without a beer this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


pop it man,ill drink with ya.sounds interesting ?


----------



## pottz

> Splintergroup, once you get a good base recipe down, it s easy to split off a gallon and make a one gallon small batch.
> 
> I believe I have located the last of the variety I plan on sending out. I hope to ship this week, once I ve tested one of each, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JD77


damn you sent that many,i feel bad now,i only sent 1 ;-( hey im a noob,that gets forgivness….......right ?


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are sending beer in your packages?


----------



## pottz

> Y'all are sending beer in your packages?
> 
> - HokieKen


i wasn't sure,thats why i sent the one at least ?


----------



## HokieKen

I can't remember if I put any beer in mine or not. Guess I'll have to wait for reveals to see ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I can't remember if I put any beer in mine or not. Guess I'll have to wait for reveals to see ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*LMAO !*


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. I was not aware that it was already Oktoberfest time.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - It's October somewhere.

In-laws just left, so I finally finished boxing things up, took almost 3 hours.

I sent my empties. Cuts down on the weight considerably. Initially, I was planning to flatten them too so I could get a whole case in a small flat rate but then I realized how much $$ that was at a nickel a can deposit. So the box is ready to go, tubafor project, scrap wood and sawdust, with empties and a whole bunch of tape. Like 3 rolls worth of tape. Oh, and a couple garbage bags (clean of course, who do you think I am? Kenny?) and a box of 1/2 gallon zip lock baggies. My letter explains what I thought of each beer in excruciating detail. I was inspired by Devin's 3 volume compendium for her plane. Should go out UPS tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

I was listening to Colin Quinn's Red State Blue State while I was at the gym earlier Earl. My favorite line: Iowa - the only state where the cattle need a Me Too movement. Thought I'd pass that along to ya ;-)

His jab at VA was pretty good too but you'll have to go digging if you want to know that one.

And for Dave…. New Mexico - the ugly Arizona.

And for other Dave…. Arizona - all sand and no beach is just a big litter box.


----------



## pottz

> Huh. I was not aware that it was already Oktoberfest time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


jeez dave sams club already has the halloween and fall stuff in,plus toys for the holidays.the xmas trees usually show up by the end of september.


----------



## pottz

> Dave - It s October somewhere.
> 
> In-laws just left, so I finally finished boxing things up, took almost 3 hours.
> 
> I sent my empties. Cuts down on the weight considerably. Initially, I was planning to flatten them too so I could get a whole case in a small flat rate but then I realized how much $$ that was at a nickel a can deposit. So the box is ready to go, tubafor project, scrap wood and sawdust, with empties and a whole bunch of tape. Like 3 rolls worth of tape. Oh, and a couple garbage bags (clean of course, who do you think I am? Kenny?) and a box of 1/2 gallon zip lock baggies. My letter explains what I thought of each beer in excruciating detail. I was inspired by Devin s 3 volume compendium for her plane. Should go out UPS tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


sweet i hope i got you,sounds incredible,but what the hell do i know being a noob.as far as long drawn out diaries of what you did,just send me some beer and something that will burn good in the chiminea-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Huh. I was not aware that it was already Oktoberfest time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> jeez dave sams club already has the halloween and fall stuff in,plus toys for the holidays.the xmas trees usually show up by the end of september.
> 
> - pottz


sad but true kenny.too damn much sand and dead…....everything ! but hell i love ya dave.dont forget my chili's…...ok?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> sad but true kenny.too damn much sand and dead…….everything ! but hell i love ya dave.dont forget my chili's……ok?


We looked today. Our ristra guy, Oscar, doesn't have them in yet for the year. Ours from last year are sad, and we're out of enchilada sauce, so we're hoping Friday at the farmers market we can score some. We're having three other couples over for dinner on Saturday, so I've gotta go score some fresh veg in order to feed everyone.

Anyway, I'll be packing up a box soon, Pottz. Just not today.


----------



## pottz

> sad but true kenny.too damn much sand and dead…….everything ! but hell i love ya dave.dont forget my chili's……ok?
> 
> We looked today. Our ristra guy, Oscar, doesn't have them in yet for the year. Ours from last year are sad, and we're out of enchilada sauce, so we're hoping Friday at the farmers market we can score some. We're having three other couples over for dinner on Saturday, so I've gotta go score some fresh veg in order to feed everyone.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be packing up a box soon, Pottz. Just not today.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


no prob bud,i know good things come too those that are patient.man im so lookin forward to making fresh enchilada sauce with some nm chili's. i know i can get chili's here in socal but too get em from the source direct is special too me.


----------



## JD77

In unfortunate news, I am sad to say that one of the local brews I picked up was a bit overcarbonated. Two went in the fridge for me to try, and two stayed out on the counter. Overnight, they expanded their lids and one even popped the bottom dome out. At that point I knew I wouldn't be sending them, but as I picked up the worst can to examine it, it ruptured catastrophically. My attempt to transfer the other one to the sink for preventative disposal nearly worked, nearly. Cans 3 and 4 in the fridge made it out to the deck. Wow!

On the other hand, it's not unpleasant smelling and the kitchen will be getting a thorough deep cleaning while I appreciate having a job that gives me the flexibility to take a day off at the last minute…


----------



## pottz

thats one thing im wondering about,with all the heat right now having cans explode enroute , anyone have that happen in the past ? wineries will delay shipments if the heat get too extreme.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow JD! Hope the cleanup goes well :-/



> thats one thing im wondering about,with all the heat right now having cans explode enroute , anyone have that happen in the past ? wineries will delay shipments if the heat get too extreme.
> 
> - pottz


I only recall one package that even had any leaks. I think it was RichBolduc who got it but can't recall for sure. Even in that case though, I don't think there was any rupture, just a small leak. But, we've always done this swap in the heat of the summer and it's never really been a problem. Like I've said before though, pack 'em up like you expect them to leak! I bubble wrap each one then seal them up one or two in a gallon-size ziploc bag. Then I put all the ziplocs in an industrial trash bag and tie it up good and tight. Then put padding all around that in the box. If you aren't confident you can drop your box on concrete without busting anything, you probably haven't packed well enough. Cause chances are, somebody's going to drop (throw, kick, heave, toss) it a time or two before it gets where it's going…


----------



## pottz

yeah i wrapped each can or bottle with bubble wrap and i lned the box with a trash bag.the box was pretty heavy cardboard also,should be good.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Surgery was a hand disease inherited from my distant relative of Viking heritage.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> not sure where mine came from,no vikings in my blood line ? how long a recovery did they tell you. Mine came from. When the Vikings invaded England and had their way with my relative. I am the only one in my family that got lucky.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They told me full recovery 3 to six months. Rehab starts next week when they remove the bandages.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is where im at right now.only pinkie finger,as straight as it gets.
> 
> - pottz


Here's what it looks like after 8 days. A splint and therapy two days a week for awhile. I am the only one that has inherited the desease. My brothers are lucky.


----------



## pottz

> Surgery was a hand disease inherited from my distant relative of Viking heritage.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> not sure where mine came from,no vikings in my blood line ? how long a recovery did they tell you. Mine came from. When the Vikings invaded England and had their way with my relative. I am the only one in my family that got lucky.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They told me full recovery 3 to six months. Rehab starts next week when they remove the bandages.
> 
> - Woodmaster1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is where im at right now.only pinkie finger,as straight as it gets.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Here s what it looks like after 8 days. A splint and therapy two days a week for awhile. I am the only one that has inherited the desease. My brothers are lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


damn,so thats what i got to look forward too.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I sent my empties. Cuts down on the weight considerably.
> - EarlS





> My favorite line: Iowa - the only state where the cattle need a Me Too movement.
> 
> Arizona - all sand and no beach is just a big litter box.
> 
> - HokieKen


Well chit. Earl got me laughing with his sent the empties, but wrote a great review of each one.

I had almost stopped and I got down to the ME TOO cows of Iowa.

The no beach finished me off. Laughed till I am tired, must be time for a nap….

This has been a fun ride.


----------



## therealSteveN

> If you aren t confident you can drop your box on concrete without busting anything, you probably haven t packed well enough. Cause chances are, somebody s going to drop (throw, kick, heave, toss) it a time or two before it gets where it s going…
> 
> - HokieKen


I think also beyond making them bomb proof, you'll want to as equally as possible distribute that weight. If all the beer is on one side, and a light weight wooden object is on the other, that box is sure to slip, or flip out of someone's hands. I'm thinking when I pack someone is gonna get 2 boxes from me. A beer box, and a wood prize/gift/roadkill box.  chit, did the roadkill go too far as a teaser?????


----------



## pottz

> If you aren t confident you can drop your box on concrete without busting anything, you probably haven t packed well enough. Cause chances are, somebody s going to drop (throw, kick, heave, toss) it a time or two before it gets where it s going…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I think also beyond making them bomb proof, you ll want to as equally as possible distribute that weight. If all the beer is on one side, and a light weight wooden object is on the other, that box is sure to slip, or flip out of someone s hands. I m thinking when I pack someone is gonna get 2 boxes from me. A beer box, and a wood prize/gift/roadkill box.  chit, did the roadkill go too far as a teaser?????
> 
> - therealSteveN


now im real excited.now if youve got me, as far as road kill we got plenty of squirrel,possum,raccoon,skunk and dead cats on the streets so surprise me ?


----------



## duckmilk

^ It'll be a Chihuahua


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think also beyond making them bomb proof, you'll want to as equally as possible distribute that weight. If all the beer is on one side, and a light weight wooden object is on the other, that box is sure to slip, or flip out of someone's hands. I'm thinking when I pack someone is gonna get 2 boxes from me. A beer box, and a wood prize/gift/roadkill box.


I've never had the contents of a box damaged, but I tend to make a wooden box that holds all the swap goodies and any beer and then *that* just gets a couple wraps of butcher paper before it goes in the USPS flat rate box (at least if my math worked that week and I don't have to make a custom cardboard box).

I figure the wooden box is a nice bonus, but if it gets destroyed by this nation's fine letter-carriers, so be it. Hopefully it'll protect the stuff inside. Plus, that kind of box is a good way to use up some smaller pieces of wood.

Sending two packages just doubles the odds that one will get lost or destroyed.

In my college years, I had a buddy who worked in one of the bulk mail distribution centers. He liberated an official stamp that said "FOUND IN A SUPPOSEDLY EMPTY PIECE OF POSTAL EQUIPMENT" and used it whenever he wanted to buy a couple extra weeks on a late bill.


----------



## pottz

just for fun i put a glitter bomb in mine.you guys think my recipient will get a laugh out it ?


----------



## drsurfrat

> ... In my college years, I had a buddy who worked in one of the bulk mail distribution centers. He liberated an official stamp that said "FOUND IN A SUPPOSEDLY EMPTY PIECE OF POSTAL EQUIPMENT" and used it whenever he wanted to buy a couple extra weeks on a late bill.
> - Dave Polaschek


In mine, I had a buddy who worked nights for UPS. They loaded trucks from the mezzaine - meaning that they threw boxes from the mezzainine of the warehouse into the trucks. They also got worked like dogs for 3 hours and 59 minutes then got dismissed so that there wouldn't be any full time employment payments. I REALLY DON'T LIKE UPS, but admit it is very local behavior.


----------



## HokieKen

> now im real excited.now if youve got me, as far as road kill we got plenty of squirrel,possum,raccoon,skunk and dead cats on the streets so surprise me ?
> 
> - pottz


Talk to Duck pottz. He can probably pack you up some of that Texas Possum on the Half Shell.


----------



## pottz

this joke was just posted on the gunnys garage thread,some sour pusses gave it the thumbs down,i thought it was hilarious,but then i do have mental issues-lol.you guys tell me what you think.

Paddy and Murphy fancy a pint but they only have one Euro between them.

Paddy takes the Euro, goes off and buys a Sausage.

Murphy says "R U Mad?" Now we're skint!" Come on, says Paddy, follow me.

They go into the pub, order two pints and drink them down before they pay.

Paddy shoves the sausage through the zipper in his jeans and tells Murphy, "Get down on your knees and suck it".

The barman goes berserk and throws them out. 10 Pubs and 10 Pints later Murphy says "I can't do this anymore, my knees are sore and I'm pissed".

"How do you think I feel", says Paddy, "I can't even remember which Pub I lost the sausage in"!


----------



## pottz

> now im real excited.now if youve got me, as far as road kill we got plenty of squirrel,possum,raccoon,skunk and dead cats on the streets so surprise me ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Talk to Duck pottz. He can probably pack you up some of that Texas Possum on the Half Shell.
> 
> - HokieKen


nah he's gonna send me some kangaroo or wallabee or worse some of those weird lizzards and snakes they have.


----------



## HokieKen

I meant Duckmilk, not LBD. I don't think there's many kangaroos down in Texas these days ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I meant Duckmilk, not LBD. I don t think there s many kangaroos down in Texas these days ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


sorry i get the two threads mixed up sometimes remembering which duck im dealin with. maybe duck 1 and duck 2 ?


----------



## Lazyman

I marsupial is as good as another.


----------



## pottz

> I marsupial is as good as another.
> 
> - Lazyman


it's all about the way you smoke em with the right rub nathan.


----------



## HokieKen

> I marsupial is as good as another.
> 
> - Lazyman


Depends on their koalafications.


----------



## bndawgs

A little known fact about kangaroos over there. They're similar to deer here, in that they are very plentiful and somewhat of a nuisance. People shoot them for the skins.


----------



## pottz

i have a cookbook that has recipies for everything from squirrel to grizzly bear.and just about any road kill you can bring home.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm happy to eat some squirrel pottz. Get about a half dozen and fry them suckers in some flour, salt and pepper then use the grease to make gravy and some homemade biscuits. Mmmm.

Bear is one of the few meats I just don't particularly care for. It's too greasy. I've only had it a couple times but I'm not a big fan.

I don't eat roadkill but I like to gather it up for when we have people over for a cookout ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> A little known fact about kangaroos over there. They re similar to cats here, in that they are very plentiful and somewhat of a nuisance. People shoot them for the enjoyment.
> 
> - Steve


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## pottz

> I m happy to eat some squirrel pottz. Get about a half dozen and fry them suckers in some flour, salt and pepper then use the grease to make gravy and some homemade biscuits. Mmmm.
> 
> Bear is one of the few meats I just don t particularly care for. It s too greasy. I ve only had it a couple times but I m not a big fan.
> 
> I don t eat roadkill but I like to gather it up for when we have people over for a cookout ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ha ha, remind me too avoid your get togethers lol.


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, Kenny.

I've had horse before. It was in summer sausage form. Kind of greasy.


----------



## HokieKen

> ha ha, remind me too avoid your get togethers lol.
> 
> - pottz


I try to remind everyone to avoid my get togethers. My wife insists on occasional human interaction though. I just don't understand women.


----------



## HokieKen

> Lol, Kenny.
> 
> I ve had horse before. It was in summer sausage form. Kind of greasy.
> 
> - Steve


So you've had a greasy horse sausage? Sounds kinda like pottz's joke ;-)

Which was hilarious btw pottz )


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of horses in reading Steohen Kings dark tower serirs and one of the guys names his horse glue boy


----------



## HokieKen

I read that series years ago and loved it Keebler. I was sorely disappointed in the Dark Tower movie a few years ago. How can those books not make a good movie?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Oh man. I read the Dark Tower series about 10 years ago… it was amazing. I'd love to see a (good) movie version. 
That, and "the stand", a related work by Stephen King.


----------



## HokieKen

The Stand was phenomenal too John. Have you ever seen the old miniseries with Molly Ringwald and Rob Lowe? I read the book back in the mid 90s and watched the series afterwards and remember thinking the movie held up remarkably well to the book. There's also a new streaming series that I think just came out this year on some premium streaming service or another. I don't know how that one is. Must not be too great because I haven't read or heard much about it. I do recommend the one from the 90s though if you can find it.

I got rid of most all of my physical books about 15 years ago with the exception of some my Tolkien collection and the ones I didn't figure I was likely to find an electronic version of any time soon. I wish now that I'd held onto some of the Stephen King ones. I had the whole Dark Tower series in hardback. I'd like to re-read it but I ain't about to pay for an e version.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you want my copies after im done with them? Can send you 1-3 now. Give them to you half price what i paid for them plus shipping


----------



## Keebler1

Curious I googled wind through the keyhole a dark tower novel and found that it should be put between books 4 &5. Should I read it there or wait till im done with the rest then read this one?


----------



## HokieKen

No thanks Keebler. I'll either go to the library or find an e-version. I don't want to store books.

I don't know about the Wind Through the Keyhole. Never read it. It was published long after I read the series.


----------



## bndawgs

My church was giving away a bunch of preschool furniture and other odds and ends. I managed to grab this table with nice 7 layer 1/2 inch plywood and solid maple legs. And a bin full of maple blocks in various sizes.


----------



## bndawgs

Yes!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

speaking of ROO'S and no one knows how it got here :<)))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

I see a huge flaw in that shower beer holder. Water and soap can get into the can!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just need to shotgun it all in one go, Nathan.


----------



## Lazyman

Oh, so it is just an empty holder. It would work as a rain gauge so that you know it is time to get out of the shower once it overflows with water.


----------



## pottz

> Lol, Kenny.
> 
> I ve had horse before. It was in summer sausage form. Kind of greasy.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> So you've had a greasy horse sausage? Sounds kinda like pottz's joke ;-)
> 
> Which was hilarious btw pottz )
> 
> - HokieKen


*TMI KENNY*


----------



## bndawgs

If you keep it high enough on the shower wall, it should be safe. Then again, who knows what all you're doing in the shower. lol


----------



## HokieKen

That beer holder wouldn't work for me in the shower. Only shiny surface I have is the top of my head.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## JohnMcClure

Never heard of the rob Lowe version. 
Kenny I am always surprised when I learn you're a nerd, you don't exude that vibe with all the beer and biking and knifemaking.
But then, there are all the capes…


----------



## HokieKen

If you think the capes are nerdy, you should see the spreadsheet I use to catalog my Transformers collection John ;-)

My swap package is out for delivery


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NOW WAIT ….................... *WHAT ? ? ? ? * :<)))))


----------



## Lazyman

We got home from our trip last night so I can finally start applying the finish to my item. I am thinking about 15 to 20 coats ought to do. We will see if I decide to make my recipient wait that long.  Gotta clean the shop first because I left it in a pretty messed up state. I've got to go beer shopping too. I guess I will have to get 2 of each so that I can say that I have actually tried everything I am shipping. It is the right thing to do.


----------



## pottz

> NOW WAIT ….................... *WHAT ? ? ? ? * :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


*WHEN…...HUH!!!!!*


----------



## HokieKen

I actually sent 3 this year that I haven't tried. I'll let my recipient be the guinea pig.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> NOW WAIT ….................... *WHAT ? ? ? ? * :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> *WHEN…...HUH!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*WHERE IS IT ? ? ? *


----------



## Bluenote38

Well I keep trying those IPAs that Kenny loves so much but… M-43 is still the best of the bunch though Juicy is tolerable as is Norm's Raggedy Ass. Both have to be in the mid 50F range which seems to improve it. Still a darker sweeter thicker lover ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmm that looks like a good lineup Bill  IPA's generally are better served a little warmer than lagers but not as warm as most porters/stouts. I'd say I usually pour them around 45-50F. I usually take them out of the fridge a few minutes before I pour them. If I remember to…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - Put me down for an "S". It took 2 tries because the rude lady at UPS basically told me she wouldn't ship anything with liquid in it. Did I mention how rude she was? Yep, that rude.

But the USPS lady was nice and even asked what kind of pop I was shipping. Now I'm paranoid that everything will get there, dry, and unexploded.

Dang - shipping has gotten REALLY expensive this year too. The USPS lady said their rates were going up another 7% fairly soon.


----------



## therealSteveN

I can see it now. Local News at 11

Local Man found dead in shower, drowning is suspected, however the coroner isn't sure if it was water, or beer he drowned in. Initial results of his blood alcohol level were 17 times legally drunk. Other residents of his apartment building reported not having hot water for several hours before hearing a loud thump.


----------



## pottz

> NOW WAIT ….................... *WHAT ? ? ? ? * :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> *WHEN…...HUH!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *WHERE IS IT ? ? ? *
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


*WHO ?............IM RIGHT HERE !!!!!!*


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok, thinking about the sending off of the package, and a horrendous thought occurred to me. I'm gonna lay it off as first time screw up.

I waited entirely too long to go beer shopping. I knew it was right there, but didn't go get it. The problem it presents is I'll be sending several beers off cold, as in I've not left myself time to sample them, so my recipient, and I will both be trying them at the same time. I think a more seasoned Beer swapper would have left ample time to test all sent beers prior to the sending. All I can say is Oooooops!!!

The good news is I think all of them are Ohio beers, and many only available locally. The few I've tried have been tasty. Gawd almighty there are a LOT of IPA, Fruity tootie, and beers mixed with sparkling, foaming, and all other kinds of water out there. It's almost hard to just find a BEER anymore.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl is our second S+R earner 

So when the USPS clerk asks "is there anything fragile, liquid, hazardous, blah blah blah?" if you say "yes there is liquid" they ask what it is then okay it? I always use the automated scale postage machine in the lobby so I wasn't sure what they would say if you told them there was liquid in there. I guess you could put a bottle of water in with the the beers than tell them "there's a single bottle of water in there"


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, what is "just a beer" SteveN? I find that a lot of the beers, particularly ales, that have "fruit flavors" is usually a case of the brewer trying to relate the flavor that the specific blend of hops gives it. You'll see lots of "citrus" IPAs but most of them weren't exposed to any fruit peels or extracts during brewing. It's just that the hops give it a unique flavor and calling it citrus-y is a relatable way to set the drinkers expectations for what it will taste like. Of course, there are also ones that are brewed with orange peels or other fruit elements too. In either case, I enjoy the ones that have a pleasant flavor as long as it's an undertone and doesn't overwhelm. I want a beer, not wine.


----------



## pottz

i did mine at work so i was never asked.i know nothing!


----------



## Keebler1

I just tell them there isnt any liquid in the package


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - this particular PO was a one person outpost. No automated scanner scale like the larger post offices have. I made sure I didn't hesitate when I said it was pop. She didn't seem to concerned and was more interested in talking about how expensive the shipping cost was.

BTW - Was I supposed to sample all of the beer I sent my recipient? Well, that just takes ALL the fun out of it. Most of the ones I sent looked to be twisted abominations of what nature intended. No way I'd willingly consume them. They came right out of the bargain beer barrel that sits by the cash register, next to the $2 movie DVD's.

Gotta cut costs where I can, and tubafors and shipping got more expensive so the beer budget had to make up the difference. Who knows, some of them might be old enough that they went flat, which could be a blessing in disguise since they won't burst if things get too hot. The way I see it, my recipient will be playing beer Russian roulette. Can skunked beer kill ya? Makes tasting just a little more exciting. Kind of like eating the leftover potato salad and deviled eggs at Kenny's family reunion picnic.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ha Earl… I tried them all and a couple more!!


----------



## Bluenote38

Count me as shipped. Arrival on Tuesday 24 August.


----------



## Lazyman

> Earl is our second S+R earner
> 
> So when the USPS clerk asks "is there anything fragile, liquid, hazardous, blah blah blah?" if you say "yes there is liquid" they ask what it is then okay it? I always use the automated scale postage machine in the lobby so I wasn t sure what they would say if you told them there was liquid in there. I guess you could put a bottle of water in with the the beers than tell them "there s a single bottle of water in there"
> 
> - HokieKen


My local UPS store never asks me whats in the box so I usually use them when I ship beer. I weigh it at home, print and attach the label and simply hand it to them. I do the same for USPS when I use them because the woman who works the counter is like the soup Nazi from Seinfeld. I just make sure that it is small enough to fit in the package drop off "slot" that pivots open.

A friend of mine and I were thinking about using a can of Great Stuff foam to make a shipping box with built in compartments for cans where we could ship beer back and forth. It would work sort of like the clay they use with metal casting. Fill a box halfway with foam, lay a sheet of plastic or Saran Wrap over it and press the cans halfway into the foam. Then put another layer of plastic over the cans and cover it with foam. You would probably want to line the box with plastic or a garbage bag too to make it easy to pull it apart and contain any leaks.


----------



## HokieKen

An *S* has been awarded to Bill. Man, I hope I remembered to assign his name to somebody…. Oh well, we'll see on reveal day.


----------



## HokieKen

My package has landed at some unlucky sucker's mailbox. So y'all make sure you check your mail today. Don't leave those two beers and that tubafor sitting out there overnight!


----------



## drsurfrat

here's a question for Kenny-the-Machinist, or anyone-else-the-machinist.

What is this?










In case the image is too small, it says 
Mo-Max USA
trademark reg. u.s. pat. off.
The Celeveland Twist Drill Co.
3/16×7/8 c 6 and an "S"

There is only one square corner, everything else is at an angle. You can see the left end has a significant angle, and the thickness is a wedge.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like a parting tool?


----------



## drsurfrat

Ahh, for a metal lathe, maybe? Kinda small and thin from my limited experience.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like a parting tool?
> 
> - Lazyman


Ding ding ding! We have a winner ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

It's HSS Mike and that's actually pretty large. Most of my cutoff blades are 1/2" wide and around 1/16" thick. Typically you'll grind rake and clearance on the end depending on the material it'll be parting.


----------



## duckmilk

A year and one month ago a loafing shed we had got caught up in a downburst wind that sent it flying about 100 feet against a pipe fence and was demolished. A loafing shed is for horses to take cover under during rain and such. If you look closely, you can see one hiding in the background just to the left behind the upside down wall.










So my wife wanted it rebuilt and made larger, so this is the progress made in the last 2 1/2 full days.










She hired a girl she knows very well, not long out of high school, with good welding knowledge, but lack of experience to do the job. My part of this was to tell her what we wanted and show her how because I have helped built 2 sheds before along with a couple metal buildings. Had to take 2 days off work, dang ;-P

Therefore, I have not had time to find a box for my swap item yet, but will get that done tomorrow. Will probably do a little more beer shopping as well.

Oh, I almost forgot, I got a swell package from my sender today, no damage to it. I can now receive my "R" Kenny. Pictures already taken, beer in the fridge.


----------



## duckmilk

BTW, we recycled all the useable steel, but I had to buy more yesterday. YIKES! Almost $850 for 13 sticks of purlin and 3 sticks of 2×2 tubing.


----------



## drsurfrat

Bummer, I can't put a handle on it to use on my wood lathe,  Is it useful to you? I will drop it in the mail if you want.


----------



## pottz

> BTW, we recycled all the useable steel, but I had to buy more yesterday. YIKES! Almost $850 for 13 sticks of purlin and 3 sticks of 2×2 tubing.
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah lumber is dropping steel is still on the upswing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Duck the girl looks like she's done fantastic, even got insulation under the purlins. Not sure I'd keep that many tools around horses though, one the plus side that place is gigantic vs. what blew down.


----------



## duckmilk

You are looking at the big shop Yeti, it's 50×75. It was here when we moved here. What I was intending to show is the smallish steel frame inside the shop, it's 10×18. I haven't bought the siding for it yet.
And the horses have their own barn.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I suspected as such, the new loafing shed looks big enough to just barely sneak through the overhead door. What do horses do without a loafing shed, is it critical or are they just inconvenienced? My neighbor has five but I think they can come and go as they please to their main barn. Even when hot as blazes out, I still see them grazing far from any shade so heat must not bother them too much.


----------



## HokieKen

This site is such a douchebag. You'll get an *R* on Monday Duck when I travel back in time 15 years and have to use a desktop PC for everything. Shed's looking good


----------



## duckmilk

The overhead door is 12×12 so it will fit as is. For added protection, we will add another small overhang to the front after it is moved outside. When we drag it out to finish it, I will move it under some trees to make it more pleasant to work on. It has skids welded under the frame so I can move it easily, and will anchor it to the ground in its final resting place with 2' rebar.
It is protection from the elements and is placed out in the middle of the pasture. It has 2 walls to block the north and west winds and a roof to shed rain and provide shade. The other 2 sides are open to allow air to circulate and make it more comfortable when it is hot out. It's about 10' tall inside and we only have tree shade in one pasture.
I'll post some more pictures when it's done.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah, this site has been giving me the finger tonight also.


----------



## pottz

i love too see the care and thought you give to your horses duck.im sure many dont.


----------



## Lazyman

> Bummer, I can t put a handle on it to use on my wood lathe,  Is it useful to you? I will drop it in the mail if you want.
> 
> - drsurfrat


I've seen DIY parting tools for wood lathe made out of smaller pieces. Make a handle sort of like you would for a knife where you sandwich the blade between 2 scales. It would be handy to have really thin parting tool, especially when you don't have much length left on a spindle turning.


----------



## RichT

I know Kenny told me I was persona non grata on the thread, but speaking of horses…

This is my buddy Otto. Otto is a half Arabian and half quarter horse flea-bit grey. A real handsome guy. The 11×14 inch sketch is done in pencil(!!) by a young woman my wife met out at the stable. The frame is mesquite and genuine turquoise inlay finished with OSMO Polyx Oil in matte. For my naysayers, I'll point out that I cut those flawless miters on my Makita LS1013 SCMS by simply swinging the saw back and forth to the 45º stops. Some say it can't be done. I know it can.










Anyway, in the horse world, Otto is a frat boy. I picture him with a sweater tied around his shoulders. But he's my buddy. Arabs have such personality and Otto is no exception. He's also a level 3 dressage horse and a joy to ride-even western, like I do.

A funny story. Notice the clipped right ear? That happened when we had Otto stabled on our ranch next to Caspian, a 17.2 hand warm blood. They were roughhousing over the rails one day and Caspian latched onto Otto's ear and stripped it clean of hair and flesh. I have photos but they are gross. It healed, but that tip that came off was a goner.

Sorry, Kenny. You can block me now.


----------



## Lazyman

Mesquite and turquoise is a great combination.


----------



## pottz

> I know Kenny told me I was persona non grata on the thread, but speaking of horses…
> 
> This is my buddy Otto. Otto is a half Arabian and half quarter horse flea-bit grey. A real handsome guy. The 11×14 inch sketch is done in pencil(!!) by a young woman my wife met out at the stable. The frame is mesquite and genuine turquoise inlay finished with OSMO Polyx Oil in matte. For my naysayers, I ll point out that I cut those flawless miters on my Makita LS1013 SCMS by simply swinging the saw back and forth to the 45º stops. Some say it can t be done. I know it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, in the horse world, Otto is a frat boy. I picture him with a sweater tied around his shoulders. But he s my buddy. Arabs have such personality and Otto is no exception. He s also a level 3 dressage horse and a joy to ride-even western, like I do.
> 
> A funny story. Notice the clipped right ear? That happened when we had Otto stabled on our ranch next to Caspian, a 17.2 hand warm blood. They were roughhousing over the rails one day and Caspian latched onto Otto s ear and stripped it clean of hair and flesh. I have photos but they are gross. It healed, but that tip that came off was a goner.
> 
> Sorry, Kenny. You can block me now.
> 
> - Rich


rich a great story and a beautiful picture,i love pencil sketches and a beautiful frame job.no block on this one my friend.thanks for sharing that beautiful story.


----------



## HokieKen

> I know Kenny told me I was persona non grata on the thread…
> …
> 
> Sorry, Kenny. You can block me now.
> 
> - Rich


No such luck Rich. You are certainly person grata on this thread or any other that I start  All I asked was that this thread be kept tension-free and devoid of any bickering. That goes for everyone, not anyone specific.

And FWIW, I have never blocked anyone on this site and don't intend to start. Even if they are kind of a troll, I still like 'em ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And that's a really cool frame. I love the design and the material selection. Very cool photo in it too


----------



## bigblockyeti

> And FWIW, I have never blocked anyone on this site and don't intend to start. Even if they are kind of a troll, I still like 'em ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen












Even me?


----------



## duckmilk

Yay!! I found a box, just have to do some severe modifications to it to (hopefully) make it work.
Flat rate box? I've never found one big enough for these swaps, plus I trust UPS more.

On the work side, we got all the purlin up on the loafing shed today, it is hot and humid here. I did get a chance to find 2 more beers for the swap, but will only get to sample one cause there was only one left of the other. Did I say it was hot and humid here? If I didn't, it is hot and humid here.

BTW, the young girl that is doing the welding and almost everything else is tough and hard working. She wears my old a$$ out.


----------



## duckmilk

Surfrat, looks like a hurrycane might be headed your way. Let us know how things are going there sir.


----------



## Keebler1

Glad you found a box. I havent even made it home yet and I still have to get church setup for tomorrow and then have stuff to do after church tomorrow. Hoping to get some time in the shop tomorrow afternoon


----------



## HokieKen

Just got the grass cut and I think this is the first beer I've had this week!


----------



## EarlS

> Just got the grass cut and I think this is the first beer I've had this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


When did your week start? This morning?


----------



## HokieKen

Tomorrow morning. I was rounding up.


----------



## pottz

> Just got the grass cut and I think this is the first beer I've had this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> When did your week start? This morning?
> 
> - EarlS


LOL! i think your known too well kenny.


----------



## pottz

well my recipient should get his probably monday,if i had gotten it out when i attempted he would be having a cold one right now.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just got the grass cut and I think this is the first beer I've had this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Jeeze! I don't even try to count!


----------



## pottz

> Just got the grass cut and I think this is the first beer I've had this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Jeeze! I don t even try to count!
> 
> - duckmilk


sure sign of a rookie ?


----------



## duckmilk

According to my intake, yup.


----------



## HokieKen

Tryin to make up for lost time Duck…


----------



## pottz

> Tryin to make up for lost time Duck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


that sure is a purdy glass ya got there kenny.


----------



## duckmilk

I have a purdier one )


----------



## pottz

> I have a purdier one )
> 
> - duckmilk


man i feel like…..beer trash with mine….........but i got some pretty damn nice wine glasses ;-0


----------



## duckmilk

We have some nice hand painted marguerita glasses from our wedding.


----------



## HokieKen

I LOVE this glass pottz. And when the first two go down that smooth, it seems criminal not to accommodate number three…


----------



## HokieKen

> We have some nice hand painted marguerita glasses from our wedding.
> 
> - duckmilk


I had better things to do on my wedding night than paint glasses ;-)


----------



## pottz

actually my beer glasses are made by riedel.you can look em up. tonights selection is another smog city.ccba brewers collaboration.5.8 abv.an american pale ale.pretty tasty.


----------



## pottz

> We have some nice hand painted marguerita glasses from our wedding.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I had better things to do on my wedding night than paint glasses ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

They say the best you can hope for is to die in your sleep. I disagree. I'd be plenty peaceful passing right here in my lounge chair under my redbud with a beer. It's 74 degrees and the moon is full and bright. All the F'in dogs have shut TF up and the cicadas and crickets are singin' ip a storm. It's been a long damn week but this is as good as a guy as simple as me can hope for 









And no, that's not some kinda wierd suicide note, just the musings of a buzzed *********************************** ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

FU Ted. Your mother is a whore.


----------



## pottz

does that guy really think anyone here but the newest noob would buy his garbage ? i guess he does because he keeps trying ?


----------



## Lazyman

If that was really a Ted ad, I think that he recruits people to generate traffic to their websites. I don't remember where I saw it but I think the idea is that you create links to your own website which has links to automatically jump to a Ted site that gives you credit and supposedly money for the links. I wondered if it was possible to find a way to generate so much traffic but no sales that it would bankrupt him.


----------



## HokieKen

Regardless, his mother is a whore.


----------



## pottz

> Regardless, his mother is a whore.
> 
> - HokieKen


you go buddy!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

Google Teds woodworking, is it a scam. You will probably go 20 pages deep of fake review sites set up to alleviate fears that TEDs is a scam.

Not just a scam, but evidently a scam that is making a chit ton of cash. Crooks don't go that deep to sell the grift.

And yes TEDs mother is a working girl. Fugly too.


----------



## pottz

> Google Teds woodworking, is it a scam. You will probably go 20 pages deep of fake review sites set up to alleviate fears that TEDs is a scam.
> 
> Not just a scam, but evidently a scam that is making a chit ton of cash. Crooks don t go that deep to sell the grift.
> 
> And yes TEDs mother is a working girl. Fugly too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


hey they say all the girls look good at closing time ?


----------



## RichT

> does that guy really think anyone here but the newest noob would buy his garbage ? i guess he does because he keeps trying ?
> 
> - pottz


You can download Ted's full set of plans via bit torrent for free. While I don't condone piracy, I figure stealing from a thief is in the grey area ethically.

There really are around 16,000 plans there. Some are a joke, and some are only kind of a joke, but they are all stolen from sites around the Internet. The torrent is well-seeded, so if you want Ted in all his glory, grab yourself a bit torrent client and have at it. The torrent is really easy to find if you know where to look.










Sorry, Kenny. You can block me now.


----------



## pottz

> does that guy really think anyone here but the newest noob would buy his garbage ? i guess he does because he keeps trying ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You can download Ted s full set of plans via bit torrent for free. While I don t condone piracy, I figure stealing from a thief is in the grey area ethically.
> 
> There really are around 16,000 plans there. Some are a joke, and some are only kind of a joke, but they are all stolen from sites around the Internet. The torrent is well-seeded, so if you want Ted in all his glory, grab yourself a bit torrent client and have at it. The torrent is really easy to find if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Kenny. You can block me now.
> 
> - Rich


dnt worry i have compromising pic's of kenny drinking "near beer" he'll do whatever i tell him !!!!!


----------



## bndawgs

I started cutting into this old table finally. Does that this look like a maple core?


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Rich, you'll have to try harder than that! Offering info on how to screw Ted actually gets you bonus points ;-)

Those pics don't worry me Pottz. I sent those to everybody. Let me know if you want some more ;-)

Yep, looks like Maple to me Steve. Possibly Cherry based on what looks like some small ripples but more like Maple.


----------



## RichT

> I started cutting into this old table finally. Does that this look like a maple core?
> 
> - Steve


I asked TheFridge. He said it's alder for sure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

speaking of fridge any1 know where he is ?

what bout poohbah ?


----------



## RichT

> speaking of fridge any1 know where he is ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


No posts since January, and very sparse in the months leading up to that. His second-to-last post was a comment in a thread titled "good substitute for alder." Maybe that pushed him over the edge.


----------



## HokieKen

Haven't heard from Fridge in quite a while. We used to communicate offline occasionally but I don't think I've talked to him since before Christmas. Haven't seen poohbah on here in ages but he posts to Instagram occasionally. I think he keeps so busy on the farm that he probably just doesn't have time for woodworking anymore.


----------



## bndawgs

Ok, who moved my miter gauge by 1 degree? smh


----------



## drsurfrat

> Ok, who moved my miter gauge by 1 degree? smh
> 
> - Steve


Same gremlins that have been around for decades.








Falling Hare, 1943


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, no kidding. Of course I didn't realize until after I made a couple cuts. Couldn't figure out why the end wasn't square.

But it's all good, I didn't lock down the table saw fence all the way, so most of my other cuts were wrong too. :sigh:


----------



## duckmilk

Same happened to me Steve, but it was the last 2 cuts on some steel for the shed. I used an adjustable angle gauge for the cuts and it must have been bumped after marking the first line. At least it moved in a direction that was correctable.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ok, who moved my miter gauge by 1 degree? smh
> 
> - Steve


maybe your wife :<))))


----------



## duckmilk

A picture of the girl welding and the finished frame. Next up is siding.
Man I'm glad that part is over! Had to do the last of the welding out in the sun, don't know the outside temp but inside the shop it was 98.4 with 45% humidity.

Ready to start boxing my package tomorrow evening.


----------



## duckmilk

Oh, while I was helping hold a piece while she welded it, a spark fell into my shirt picket and burnt my previously masculine boobie.


----------



## drsurfrat

hahaha I'm having a hard time reading those last three words.


> previously masculine boobie.
> - duckmilk


----------



## duckmilk

You want a picture?


----------



## HokieKen

What I want to know is what could possibly make a boobie more masculine than a welding burn?


----------



## HokieKen

Last one of the weekend.









Not that I wouldn't like another one or two. Just don't have any more. I shipped them all away earlier this week.


----------



## bndawgs

Good thing I ran out of clamps. I don't think I couldn't fit another one.


----------



## bndawgs

It felt good to be woodworking again. I think it's probably been a good 3 months at least since I had worked on anything.


----------



## HokieKen

I know what you mean Steve. Other than some whittling I did on vacation and a chest I made back in January, my swap project was the first thing I've made all year. I actually had a come-to-Jesus with the wife about how I'm glad she likes to plan SO MUCH stuff for the weekends but that she's gonna have to start leaving me out of some of it. It was going pretty well until I mentioned that I drew the line at 2 grandkids and just because her son is a breeding moron, I'm not giving up any additional time because his GF is about to welp #3.

So yeah, I imagine shop time is over for 2021…


----------



## Keebler1

I figured out my swap project. Have to sand and polish it and hope the screws didnt penetrate the bottom


----------



## Lazyman

Jeez Kenny, You let her win. One more dumb statement and you'd be *sleeping *in the shop. Amateur.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And just think, with that one more dumb statement, you'd have an excuse to build a bed for the shop, Kenny! Poor planning indeed.


----------



## EarlS

My wife has been rather decent about shop time. In fact she asked if I was going to be able to get the laundry room cabinets built and installed this fall/winter. My reply - why of course, but I have to get the work bench finished, build the storage cabinet for the bench, build storage under the table saw and router table. But, I would do my best to fit her project into the schedule. I also suggested that we not fill up nights and weekend with activities since I need to have time to work on things. Wood is expensive (and so is a drill press) so we need to save the money we would be spending on activities to pay for the cabinets.


----------



## HokieKen

There have been enough dumb statements cross my lips over the years that if extras were required, there are plenty in the bank. Unfortunately, she's fully aware that sending me to the shop for any reason is far from being a punishment…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have been following along as best I can. Lot's to read! I'm late to the Teds talk but this actually happened. I got a hit from Ted's wood working once and actually saw one of the projects I posted on here being shown as one of his. They actually copied it right from Lumberjocks.


----------



## HokieKen

*Today is the deadline for pictures from newbs to be sent to me by midnight*. Ship date is next Monday.

There is only one person who needs to send me a picture today. If he doesn't, he will be removed from the rotation and the person sending to him will receive a new name tomorrow to ship to.

Fair warning has been given.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Wow! I have another whole week? I probably should get started then!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I just combed the last week of posts to see if everyone is doing their due dilligence and saw this post that I totally missed:



> Bummer, I can t put a handle on it to use on my wood lathe,  Is it useful to you? I will drop it in the mail if you want.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Sorry Mike, I wasn't ignoring you ;-) Whenever you happen to be sending a package anyway, I'd be glad to take it off your hands. I never turn down HSS blanks. They can always be ground to some purpose )

Nathan's idea would be a good one to make a short parting tool but 3/16" is awfully thick to use for parting wood. If you wanted to give it a go though, you could just wrap one end thick in grip tape (I use stuff some of my bicycling friends discard when they replace theirs) and see how it does. Or if Nathan thinks he would get good use of one that big, send it to him instead by all means. It's just going to go in my "just in case" pile for…. well…. just in case.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny,
> 
> Wow! I have another whole week? I probably should get started then!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


What's the rush Mike? I would suggest you start immediately on extensive taste-testing of possible beers to send. But for the project part, Sunday evening should leave you plenty of time ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I'm good on parting tools. Kenny is definitely more likely to use that blank for something useful than I am.

Gonna make my final beer run this morning. I actually drove over to the Total Wine and Spirits Saturday not thinking about what a mad house it was going to be. The place was crazy busy and and not a mask in sight in a state where we still haven't reached 50% vaccinated. Nope. I also need to find a box. Not sure I have one big enough laying around.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Woodmaster1

> It felt good to be woodworking again. I think it s probably been a good 3 months at least since I had worked on anything.
> 
> - Steve


It's going to be awhile longer for me. My physical therapist dad was a woodworker so hopefully she can get me back doing some projects without messing things up with rehab.


----------



## therealSteveN

It will all come in stages, just keep doing what they tell you because setbacks add to the bottom line.

Kenny I'll email some pics this evening. It dawned on me I hadn't taken any of the project yet. I'm making another one for me, so I'm getting pre-built parts pics from #2, and I'll have pics of #1 as it is getting it's finish dried. Shipping on the 30th isn't going to be an issue. Plenty hot enough to dry finish, but it's also very humid so that sux on finish drying. Beer is bought, I've been trying to sample those I'm not familiar with, and found one last night that is a definite NO.










It had a list of things I'd never had, and several I knew I liked. Bourbon Barrel Beer, and Black Cherry flavor being 2 really well liked. I didn't know tea was a beer, and WTF is gluten free doing in a beer? Anyhow it tasted like a mix of Black Cherry Cough syrup, and some kind of industrial cleaner to degrease heavy machinery. Not quite puke inducing, but close enough, I'm gonna spare my recipient.

I figure if I don't find a willing victim to drink it pretty quick, I'll take it out back and shoot it. I kinda like seeing carbonation meeting metal projectile drama. Ha, did anyone think I was going to hold it upside down and suck it down???? No I meant BLAM, .40 S&W


----------



## HokieKen

You're good SteveN. It's not you I'm waiting for a picture from. You've been active enough on the site over the years and on this thread in particular that I have no concerns that you aren't on task


----------



## bndawgs

ok, time for a new resaw blade. Woodslicer or another timberwolf?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm a big fan of Woodslicers Steve. They aren't the longest lasting but for me, they give the best resaw cuts by far.


----------



## bndawgs

i was thinking about trying the woodslicer to see how it worked. Was also wondering whether to try a 3/4" blade or stick with 1/2" on my Rikon 14"


----------



## Lazyman

> ok, time for a new resaw blade. Woodslicer or another timberwolf?
> 
> - Steve


Woodslicer leaves a really nice finish-only minimal saw marks-but it definitely doesn't last very long compared to other blades I've owned. Timberwolf recently released a new resaw blade and I just bought one but have not tried it yet. I am definitely a fan of Timberwolf blades so I am hoping it will be good.

EDIT: I would stick with 1/2". It worked fine on my 17" Grizzly on 9" board.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer run complete. Just have to wait for the finish to cure and find a box.

And mark me *R*eceived! Kenny definitely gave my name to an overachiever. 12 beers and and an amazing woodworking project plus a bonus item. Unfortunately, there was one casualty during shipping. Even though it was well padded, one of the bottles shattered and the glass punched a hole in the zip-lock bag. It must have been tossed around to get it to break like it did. As soon as I opened the box, I noticed a very pleasant yeasty smell which also saturated the letter. It was like a beer perfumed love letter. I though about trying to suck the beer out of it but my wife was watching. There is a nice mix of different beers to try so really looking forward to starting to sample these. Thanks you-know-who-you-are.

I had to remove all non-essential items from the shop beer fridge to make room for this haul, especially since I just came back with some beer for myself too.










I eventually made room for the water bottles. Gotta stay hydrated.


----------



## bndawgs

Is there ever a time when that laguna resaw king blade would be worth it? seems like you could get quite a few timberwolfs and woodslicers for the same price


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nathan's idea would be a good one to make a short parting tool but 3/16" is awfully thick to use for parting wood.


My primary parting tool is 3/16" thick. My next-most-used is a 3/8" bedan. But then I mostly don't know what I'm doing and figure things out as I go.

Really need to get the lathe busy again one of these days, but I've got months of non-lathe projects at the front of the queue at the moment.


----------



## Lazyman

> Is there ever a time when that laguna resaw king blade would be worth it? seems like you could get quite a few timberwolfs and woodslicers for the same price
> 
> - Steve


Most people who have a carbide band saw blade like that say that they love them. They can also be sharpened which might make them cost competitive in the long run, though I don't know know how much the services charge for that.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd stick with 1/2" on a 14" bandsaw Steve. I don't trust my Grizzly to be able to tension a 3/4" blade well enough for resawing. I think the carbide blades are worthwhile in the long run but you really have to do a lot of resawing to get your money's worth. Like Nathan said, they can be sharpened which is a plus. But, I imagine the cost of resharpening is roughly the cost of a new Woodslicer or Twolf blade. The carbide will last a lot longer but, you have to use it enough to make it worthwhile. I'd guess you need to go through 6-8 Woodslicer blades to justify the cost of a carbide blade. Which is probably 10 years worth for me…


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan has an R


----------



## bndawgs

I would love to build a setup that would allow me to cut up small logs on my bandsaw.


----------



## HokieKen

You don't want a resaw blade for that. Something with wider kerf and deeper gullets will work better. I use the Woodturner's blade that Highland sells for processing green wood.


----------



## splintergroup

I like the Wood Slicers, but after #3 dulled, I splurged for the RK (1") on sale. Great/fast cuts. I'd guess it now has the mileage that the three WS blades cut.
Anyone know the resharpening costs (12')?


----------



## pottz

> Beer run complete. Just have to wait for the finish to cure and find a box.
> 
> And mark me *R*eceived! Kenny definitely gave my name to an overachiever. 12 beers and and an amazing woodworking project plus a bonus item. Unfortunately, there was one casualty during shipping. Even though it was well padded, one of the bottles shattered and the glass punched a hole in the zip-lock bag. It must have been tossed around to get it to break like it did. As soon as I opened the box, I noticed a very pleasant yeasty smell which also saturated the letter. It was like a beer perfumed love letter. I though about trying to suck the beer out of it but my wife was watching. There is a nice mix of different beers to try so really looking forward to starting to sample these. Thanks you-know-who-you-are.
> 
> I had to remove all non-essential items from the shop beer fridge to make room for this haul, especially since I just came back with some beer for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eventually made room for the water bottles. Gotta stay hydrated.
> 
> - Lazyman


may it rest in peace.that was my fear too,i wrapped everything pretty well,hopefully well enough to survive the ups gorillas.


----------



## duckmilk

> I though about trying to suck the beer out of it but my wife was watching.
> 
> - Lazyman


HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## HokieKen

As if it would be the wierdest thing she's ever seen him try to suck beer out of.


----------



## duckmilk

Got a suitable box at work that will still have to be modified, but should work out.

Showed my project to my coworkers at our weekly meeting today. It was a big hit ) One even asked me how much it would be to make one for him. Hope my recip likes it that much.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - here's hoping the broken beer bottle contents didn't ruin anything else. Can't be having a beer that smells like another beer. Kind of like having your ex-girl friend's perfume on when you are trying to get lucky with another lady.

I thought I should put it that way so Kenny, Duck, and the boys would understand the metaphor.


----------



## HokieKen

I hardly ever wear my ex-girlfriend's perfume Earl.


----------



## duckmilk

I have, just sayin'


----------



## duckmilk

Oh crap, my wife's out mowing, I'd better get off the computer and act like I'm doing something productive.


----------



## drsurfrat

My brother is a home brewer and appreciates the variety of attempts at controlling and enhancing flavor, BUT:

"Actually, a beverage without barley or malt is technically not a beer. Same goes for hops. The official world-recognized definition requires water, malt, hops, and yeast. That definition exists in the German Reinheitsgebot and the BJCP Style Guidelines (the Beer Judge Certification Program is the international certification required for judging international competitions)."

Plus, anything with "TEA" is the definition of NOT beer.


----------



## duckmilk

Success!

My son ocassionally makes meade (sp ?) and likes it. I've never tried it.


----------



## HokieKen

BJCP you say? That sounds like beer Jedi training! If my smell ever recovers, I may give that a serious look-see


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, do you think that woodturner's blade could handle resawing green wood as well?

Or is it mainly for cutting out bowl blanks?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My son ocassionally makes meade (sp ?) and likes it. I ve never tried it.


Back in the 90s I wrote a book

https://web.archive.org/web/20160310020323/http://davespicks.com/writing/mme/index.html on making mead. Out of print, but still available online, thanks to the wayback machine. Sorry about the link, Kenny, but this site can't handle links through the wayback machine.

I keep thinking I should either make a PDF of the whole thing or get it back online, but I have plenty of projects to keep me busy already…


----------



## Lazyman

> Kenny, do you think that woodturner s blade could handle resawing green wood as well?
> 
> Or is it mainly for cutting out bowl blanks?
> 
> - Steve


The woodturner's blade is great for cutting round bowl blanks because it is only 3/8" wide. I do use it sometimes to cut a short log in half for turning when I don't want to mess with the chain saw but if I am milling a longer log into boards, I really prefer to use a wider blade (1/2-3/4"). I have had good luck with the Timberwolf green wood blades. Nice thing about the TW blades is that they don't seem to need as much tension as other blades so less rigid saws can handle even the 3/4" blades.


----------



## HokieKen

I like the Woodturner's blade for cutting any green wood. Whether I'm cutting it into blanks or boards. It doesn't leave a finish as good as a resaw blade but it doesn't really matter. The wood is green so it's gonna move as it dries anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Well crap. My day is shot. If you've been to Google this morning, you know why.


----------



## HokieKen

And then there were 14… One of our rookies didn't send me a pic yesterday, hasn't posted in the last week and didn't respond to the reminder e-mail I sent him. So, he's been dropped and his recipient has been reassigned to his sender. Luckily it wasn't a problem since his sender hadn't shipped yet. So the system worked and nobody will end up empty-handed for reveal day 

And since Grant sat this one out, I'm anticipating everyone shipping on time - no later than next Monday. If anyone foresees any issue with shipping by the deadline, contact me via PM or e-mail.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry you had to deal with that, Kenny. Glad it worked out without too much trouble, though.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah it wasn't a big deal at all. I kinda saw the writing on the wall when I got no response to friendly reminders here in the thread and via e-mail. And it didn't cause the affected sender to have to modify anything. So all's well that ends well


----------



## pottz

man that sucks though i just dont know why you would get in and drop the ball,or at least go to you and say hey im not gonna be able to finish this.well id say no ones gonna let him join a swap again.oh well on too the finish.my recipient should see mine today.


----------



## drsurfrat

Yes, that's sad. But I hope it wasn't something serious that kept him away.

...

I broke down and bought some 4/4 cherry for a chest. 2 hours into Connecticut was worth it; I got boards 10" wide, and this was up above the radial arm saw:










24.5" inches wide and 16' long. I was tempted to get it and make a gigantic 6 board chest. marked $400.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hi again guys. I'm still here in the peanut gallery.
I "lucked" into 10 (TEN!) identical plastic boxes, 4.5×6.5×1.25 ish inches (photo forthcoming), with no lids.
(Actually I ruined the lids and had to buy 10 new sets to replace them, leaving me stuck with the surplus box bases).

I could throw them away but somehow I feel like the sheer number of them makes them useful for a project… maybe a tiny little chest-of-drawers for holding odds and ends in the shop? Anyone have ideas?


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Mike. I love Cherry. It's pretty and it's nice to work with 

John - plexiglas lids and Arduino/Raspberry Pi boards and you've got some fun for the kiddos and a place to store all the components.


----------



## splintergroup

Those boxes look like the electrical box I used for relays controlling my swamp cooler. Has a nice gasketed, weatherproof lid.

Certainly good for Raspberry Pi boards if you are into that (and need 10 8^) I have nearly that many around the house and shop running things I'm too lazy to deal with.


----------



## splintergroup

> Success!
> 
> My son ocassionally makes meade (sp ?) and likes it. I ve never tried it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Having primarily Nordic ancestry, I figured my dormant genes would awaken If I drank mead. I could go on a pillage and increase my stash.

Used Mesquite honey. It tasted ok, but certainly different. Not what I'd consider a good drink to wind down and relax to, also no sudden urges to pillage 8^(


----------



## therealSteveN

> My brother is a home brewer and appreciates the variety of attempts at controlling and enhancing flavor, BUT:
> 
> "Actually, a beverage without barley or malt is technically not a beer. Same goes for hops. The official world-recognized definition requires water, malt, hops, and yeast. That definition exists in the German Reinheitsgebot and the BJCP Style Guidelines (the Beer Judge Certification Program is the international certification required for judging international competitions)."
> 
> Plus, anything with "TEA" is the definition of NOT beer.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Seeing that I should have actually figured all of that out before spending money on them (bought 2 one to try, one to send) it makes me wonder if I was blinded by the shiny can? Suckers used trickery, and shiny eye candy to lure me in.

Nah it was mention of Bourbon barrel, and Black Cherry, neither of which was evident trying this swill. Truth be told the Tea, and BS about Gluten escaped my notice until I opened and tasted it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny, Splintergroup, 
Thanks guys. Housing electronics is exactly what I typically use those boxes for (that's how I ruined 10 lids). I have run through probably 60 such boxes in the past 3 years. If I'm to use these it would be for something other than electrical enclosures, as the watertight lids have all been ruined.


----------



## therealSteveN

We have a great friend who grew up in New England, her folks have Sheep, and are of Irish English ancestry. They make Mead, and it's downright tasty stuff. Not a gulping drink by any measure, but you'll be sipping away, go to get up, and Ruh Ro, why don't my legs work…..

A nice Cold Winters day sipping drink after you clear all the snow off, and are sitting in front of a crackling fire.


----------



## HokieKen

Shop first aid kit John? You could attach the lid with magnets instead of screws. You probably don't want emergency supplies behind a lid that requires a screwdriver… I have a couple of boxes about that size that I throw miscellaneous hardware in until I have a chance to sort it into the appropriate organizer boxes. You could also make lids, cut a slot in one side and make them piggy banks the kids could paint themselves.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If I'm to use these it would be for something other than electrical enclosures, as the watertight lids have all been ruined.


John,

I use little plastic tubs for a few things in the shop.


water stone soaking tub - I have one per stone, plus one big one that holds a bunch of slips
parts bin during assembly / disassembly - when I have to do something like sharpening the lawnmower blade, which means removing three bolts and a half-dozen washers, I use a tub to keep them all together
quench tub next to the grinder. Put some water in for quenching something I'm attempting to sharpen (like a lawnmower blade)
cover for small parts that are getting finished - keeps me from getting dust (or solvent) on the pieces parts I just spent a bunch of time finishing

I'm sure there's more. That's just the uses I can see in the shop without getting up from my stool.


----------



## pottz

> Success!
> 
> My son ocassionally makes meade (sp ?) and likes it. I ve never tried it.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Having primarily Nordic ancestry, I figured my dormant genes would awaken If I drank mead. I could go on a pillage and increase my stash.
> 
> Used Mesquite honey. It tasted ok, but certainly different. Not what I d consider a good drink to wind down and relax to, also no sudden urges to pillage 8^(
> 
> - splintergroup


tried it once at this cidery near my house,not my go to drink either.


----------



## drsurfrat

John, maybe the chest of drawers is good for NEMA boxes. You could use the threaded inserts to mount a slide rail, and the radius of the inner edges help fat fingers get little parts out instead of wedging into the corners.

I used one to make a control box for my nephews HO train set, but you already know how to do that.


----------



## Lazyman

I would probably 3D print some new covers or perhaps mill something with my CNC machine for those boxes.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks guys!


----------



## pottz

ok ups just notified me my package has been delivered so check your porches boys.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok mark me a having received a totally AWESOME package!!


----------



## EarlS

We might be able to do an early reveal at this rate.

SWMBO just "suggested" that I make some things for the local church auction. I asked her when it was. Her reply - I don't know but soon. I think this might be an opportunity for some bonus points. Looks like lots of shop time to get some things made.


----------



## Keebler1

Dont count on that early reveal Earl. I still have to finish my item before it can be shipped


----------



## drsurfrat

Hey Duckmilk, I didn't know you were one of those high paid advertising models - "previously masculine boobie" and all.


----------



## HokieKen

Another *S+R* up there for Bill.


----------



## pottz

> Dont count on that early reveal Earl. I still have to finish my item before it can be shipped
> 
> - Keebler1


oh cmon keebs we got a party to go to,everyones already in the truck waiting. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey Duckmilk, I didn t know you were one of those high paid advertising models - "previously masculine boobie" and all.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Looks like the star of a movie - "Burnt Boobie Mountain"


----------



## mikeacg

I'm with Keebler! We should do this in honor of Grant! I'm waiting as long as I can…

Mike


----------



## doubleG469

See Ken I am alive.


----------



## therealSteveN

Hey pottz? Family reunion? Bowling night?


----------



## HokieKen

> See Ken I am alive.
> 
> - doubleG469


Dead or alive, it's your call. As long as you ship by Monday ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Hey pottz? Family reunion? Bowling night?
> 
> - therealSteveN


all i said was im makin a beer run anyone wanna come along ?


----------



## duckmilk

I'm not that old Mike!


----------



## duckmilk

Message sent Kenny, nevermind now.


----------



## therealSteveN

Sure, looks like it will be an interesting trip.


----------



## Lazyman

> See Ken I am alive.
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> Dead or alive, it s your call. As long as you ship by Monday ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


He's coming over after (his) work today for some collaboration. I'll take his pulse when he gets here and be ready with rule #2 for vaccine induced zombie-ism. I have been working rule #1 already and #3 goes without saying.


----------



## drsurfrat

Oh yea Oh yea. I was talking about it with my wife-the-neuroscientist. COVID hits the sense of smell, and those nerves have a direct neural pathway to the frontal cortex of the brain which controls motor behavior. And poor motor behavior = zombie-like movement. Clearly, eventually covid people will become zombies. There will be two kinds, too. the Zombids that become zombIDs form covID, and the Zombines which become zombINEs even though they got the vaccINE. We should start to set up districts for these zomb- -s like the district 9 .

[no, none of this is true except the frontal cortex part]


----------



## duckmilk

Mine is *Shipped*!!

I went to a shipping place in a little town just north of me and was the only customer. I walked in complaining about I made it larger and heavier than expected and that I had to make the box myself, then explained it was a woodworking project out of heavy wood with metal in it. I described to them what the woodworking project was and they never asked me any question about liquids. I wish I had asked how much the box weighed.

It literally took me 3-4 hours to modify a large box and package the beers and pack everything in nice and tight. I hope my recipient has a cold beer or two ready when he is unpacking everything cause it might take some time. Even if one (or two) leak in transit, I don't think anything will leak out of the box.

Am I glad this part is over.


----------



## duckmilk

I think my frontal cortex has already been damaged from beer consumption Mike. So covid should have little effect.


----------



## HokieKen

Sadly Mike, that makes just as much sense from a scientific POV as much of the silliness being extolled as fact by less-than-educated out there. Change "zombie" to some big word people can't spell and remove the disclaimer and your theory may go viral. (No pun intended ;-p)

Duck gets an *S*!


----------



## Lazyman

By the way District 9 is in Texas.. Pretty sure they are already planning to expand it to encompass the whole state to minimize how many have to be relocated so come on down to Zombieland.

One of the funniest (and by funniest I mean saddest) memes out there is the ones that says: " you are not a sheep so do not take sheep worming medicine to prevent or cure COVID.

Duck, that why there are microchips in the vaccine. It is not for tracking. It is to replace dead brain cells in the frontal cortex. It doesn't matter how they died. It works the same.


----------



## HokieKen

And a big ol' box of sweet elixir awaited me on my porch when I got home  Some other goodies in there too! I wasted no time showing the beers to the fridge. Now I have to wait a but longer to show them to my belly )


----------



## duckmilk

So you can sample the beer before reveal? Hmm, I thought part of the fun was getting inebriated during reveal ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, I'd be surprised if any of mine survive that long Duck.


----------



## pottz

man all this talk of shipping and receiving is makin me damn thirsty…...hint hint sender ?


----------



## JD77

Mine is shipped! UPS says only 2 days for regular ground shipping. My recipient may wish I was actually sending the original contents rather than some of the swill I sent…


----------



## HokieKen

Damn. I just checked and my "exotic" beers still aren't cold enough to start sampling :-( Patience grasshopper! Something to look forward to tomorrow


----------



## HokieKen

JD I'll give you an *S* in the morning. Not even trying on mobile any more.


----------



## pottz

> JD I'll give you an *S* in the morning. Not even trying on mobile any more.
> 
> - HokieKen


kenny you should keep your pc on your desk top,stop rolling it around,it just makes it harder to type !


----------



## duckmilk

> Damn. I just checked and my "exotic" beers still aren't cold enough to start sampling :-( Patience grasshopper! Something to look forward to tomorrow
> 
> - HokieKen


You ever tried the freezer? I have, timing is critical.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a quick way to introduce temperature gradients in a beer Duck. I want them to come to a proper temperature and hold at that temperature uniformly through the full volume. I'm not an animal. I would never put my Keystone in the freezer!


----------



## pottz

> Damn. I just checked and my "exotic" beers still aren't cold enough to start sampling :-( Patience grasshopper! Something to look forward to tomorrow
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> You ever tried the freezer?
> 
> - duckmilk


duck kenny is a connoisseur of fine beers,he doesn't force the process.it takes time to bring out the essence of a finely crafted brew.please have respect!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. I say that tongue in cheek. Though technically it's true, putting a beer in the fridge can hamstring the experience of drinking it, I've definitely put one in there on occasion if a burger is waiting and tbey aren't quite chilled yet ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I have to say, I'm extremely excited about the beers in this year's package. Not a single one I've had before, not a single one I can get locally, and not a single one that doesn't appeal to my taste. It's gonna be a good weekend!


----------



## pottz

> I have to say, I'm extremely excited about the beers in this year's package. Not a single one I've had before, not a single one I can get locally, and not a single one that doesn't appeal to my taste. It's gonna be a good weekend!
> 
> - HokieKen


hey long as mommy…..sorry, kenny is happy everyone is happy !!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

As long as there's beer, Kenny's happy


----------



## splintergroup

> LOL. I say that tongue in cheek. Though technically it's true, putting a beer in the fridge can hamstring the experience of drinking it, I've definitely put one in there on occasion if a burger is waiting and tbey aren't quite chilled yet ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I NEVER would do that (again).

Too many times I've forgotten the poor thing and had a beer flavored snow cone or a beer slushy 8^P


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a good quick read about storing beer.


----------



## pottz

i always store mine in the fridge as soon as i get it home.


----------



## HokieKen

Me too. Unless I get it at the grocery store though, all the other beer and wine stores keep it at room temperature and store it in a windowless inventory room.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> i always store mine in the fridge as soon as i get it home.


I tend to store my beer in my belly.

Or in the fridge, but that's strictly short-term storage. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Storing it in your belly is pretty short term too in my experience ;-p


----------



## therealSteveN

> Here s a good quick read about storing beer.
> 
> - HokieKen


We have a German club in Dayton, and they have some annual events that are absolute must attends. It's a place where you can actually see Drunk walking done in the original German Octoberfest mode. It's when a guy takes one step forward, and 2 or 3 back and kinda sideways. Really F-in drunk.

They have several varieties of the Eisbock which kind of works out to be the Jägermeister of beers Some of it is kinda medicinal, but after one you don't taste, or feel very much else….

The regulars don't wait on a special occassion, they are there every night, and weekends are packed. Roll out the Barrel…....

An illustrative video Drunk Walking Enjoy. Has a message at the end, yeah forget ya liver…

I'm pretty sure I have seen this dood at German club before.

Note drunk walkers may be fanmily members, friends, or total strangers, but they are always good fun.


----------



## therealSteveN

> i always store mine in the fridge as soon as i get it home.
> 
> I tend to store my beer in my belly.
> 
> Or in the fridge, but that's strictly short-term storage. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


In general you never really do BUY a beer, it's usually just a short term lease arrangement.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Storing it in your belly is pretty short term too in my experience ;-p


 I've had beer in my belly for over 30 years, Kenny. The actual beer may be gone, but the belly remains.


----------



## HokieKen

Only 30 huh? ;-p


----------



## pottz

had my first taste of whiskey when i was about 5,grandpa didn't pay the best of attention-lol.


----------



## pottz

it's national dog day,pour one for yours.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## pottz




----------



## duckmilk

We did a (un)scientific test in college and the concensus was 8 minutes in ice water got your beer cold.


----------



## Lazyman

Cooper Cooler supposedly will chill a can in 1 minute.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Cooper Cooler supposedly will chill a can in 1 minute.
> 
> - Lazyman


"This things like a microwave, it's a microwave for cold"

I'm gonna cheap out and stay with duckmilks icy bath. It's mo natural…...


----------



## pottz

> Cooper Cooler supposedly will chill a can in 1 minute.
> 
> - Lazyman


ive had one for years i use for wine when im well….......thisty now ! they work great,but it takes more than a minute for a warm bottle of wine.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

4 the *BUD MAN VAN* :<))))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

Swap cerveza uno!


----------



## pottz

> 4 the *BUD MAN VAN* :<))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


only about 90k too high.is he serious? plus who drinks bud anymore.


----------



## pottz

hey some of your were teasing about some of my beers were too light weight.how about this one at over 67abv.price aint bad either,only 80 bucks…....a bottle ! the yellow tag is the warning label ?


----------



## HokieKen

Numero dos.


----------



## HokieKen

I have to say, the first beer had a spicy flavor that I don't particularly care for. But, it was understated and there were some fruity notes that balanced it pretth well. Not a beer I would particularly like. BUT, it had 9% ABV and 50 IBU. So ut slid down smooth but still goosed me a bit. The ease of drink to buzz ratio is quite good with that one


----------



## HokieKen

66 ABV pottz? That's some serious business?


----------



## RichT

This one by Dogfish Head is their 120 minute ale. It clocks in at 15-20% and 120 IBU. I bought two at Total Wine and drank one. The other one is still in the fridge waiting for me to get up the nerve to drink it. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## RichT

> 66 ABV pottz? That's some serious business?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah. 132 proof. All I can think of is that they either distilled some ale, or else they added some hops to barrel strength corn whiskey.


----------



## HokieKen

Dogfish Head's 120 minute IPA is a great beer Rich but a little heavy for me. Their 90 Minute IPA is better IMO. It doesn't pack as much of a wallop but it's still pretty potent but is a more enjoyable drink to me.


----------



## bndawgs

You guys ever tried Hopslam from Bell's Brewery in MI? It's a limited release double ipa. It's like $25/6 pack. Think it's around 12%


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't drink any beers from Michigan. Those yankees wouldn't know a good beer if it bit em in the ass!


----------



## HokieKen

I just peeked at Dogfish Head's site to see what the 90 Minute ABV is. It's 9%. But I also noticed they have food pairings listed for their beers. One of the recommended pairings with the 90 minute is split pea soup? I love split pea soup but don't generally have a beer with my soup…. Maybe it's worth a go though?


----------



## pottz

> 66 ABV pottz? That's some serious business?
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah all for just 80 bucks,if you can find it they said.


----------



## mikeacg

> I wouldn't drink any beers from Michigan. Those yankees wouldn't know a good beer if it bit em in the ass!
> 
> - HokieKen


Liar! You drank them and you liked them!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Just makin' sure you were paying attention Mike ;-) I did like em and I definitely drank em!


----------



## drsurfrat

More Beer Craziness

"yankee" Dunkin Donuts is collaborating with "yankee" Harpoon Brewing for both donut beers and an IPA donut

"Johnny Reb" Champion Brewing in VA is creating a beer specifically to go with Duke's Mayo. 
- even the can has Kenny's 'maters on it.


----------



## HokieKen

Mater sammiches with a purpose-made beer?! The evolution of the human race has reached it's glorious climax folks.


----------



## EarlS

> Numero dos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm wondering if that is a before or after picture?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm all for matching food with beer or wine. One of my favorite parts of our honeymoon was a trip to a winery in Alaska for a wine & chocolate tasting. I'm not a huge fan of wines in general and I don't have much of a sweet tooth (meat and taters for me please) but I thoroughly enjoyed things like a jalapeno truffle paired with a Riesling. I also discovered Ice Wine on that trip which remains a favorite for my wife and I 

And certainly I enjoy pairing a good beer with a good meal. But beer and donuts? Sounds to me like ruining the taste of a good beer followed by laying down bloated for the rest of the day. Then again, I'm not a fan of donuts in general so maybe it's just me?


----------



## HokieKen

> Numero dos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I m wondering if that is a before or after picture?
> 
> - EarlS


It's a between picture Earl. Before number two and after number 1


----------



## MikeB_UK

The trick is to plan the drinking
The stouts first while the rest are cooling, and throw out anything that needs the lowest temp.


----------



## HokieKen

Just a reminder to those that haven't shipped yet, *Monday is the last day to get your packages sent*.

If everyone receives their package before next Friday, we'll push reveals up and do them on Friday. If not, we'll wait until the following Tuesday or Wednesday. In either case, everyone remember to take pictures when you get your package!


----------



## bndawgs

I think I'm going to upgrade my old PC drill/driver combo and go with Milwaukee. My main appeal is that HD is having a sale on a cordless M18 fuel 1/2" impact wrench. I'd love to get away from my loud ass Craftsman air compressor with working on my vehicles.

anyone else using the Milwaukee line?


----------



## EarlS

Fair warning to my sender - I will be away from my computer Friday-Monday of next week. If we do reveals early mine will be Thursday or Tuesday. I don't even try to use my phone to access LJ.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got Milwaukee m12 and m18 tools, Steve. Only complaint is the cost of the batteries and the fact that the Chinese m18 compatible batteries are junk. Not milwaukeees fault.


----------



## bndawgs

Probably a dumb question, but are M12 and M18 interchangeable?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Probably a dumb question, but are M12 and M18 interchangeable?
> 
> - Steve


Only as paperweights


----------



## HokieKen

> Fair warning to my sender - I will be away from my computer Friday-Monday of next week. If we do reveals early mine will be Thursday or Tuesday. I don t even try to use my phone to access LJ.
> 
> - EarlS


No worries, we'll hold off until Tuesday or Wednesday. With it being a holiday weekend, a lot of people probably have plans Friday anyway. So, assuming everyone has a package before Tuesday, reveals will be Tuesday. If any packages are still in limbo, we'll wait until Wednesday and go as scheduled in the OP.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Probably a dumb question, but are M12 and M18 interchangeable?


Nope. M12 are triangular, and the bit that goes into the tool on an m18 is flat.

Here's a charger that'll do both:










M12 on the right. M18 on the left.


----------



## doubleG469

> Just a reminder to those that haven t shipped yet, *Monday is the last day to get your packages sent*.
> 
> If everyone receives their package before next Friday, we ll push reveals up and do them on Friday. If not, we ll wait until the following Tuesday or Wednesday. In either case, everyone remember to take pictures when you get your package!
> 
> - HokieKen


I am pulling a Grant and waiting until Monday 4:45pm to ship my package. That'll make the suspense better than the swap item. Hopefully.

Oh and mark me as R!

Got a nice early Friday package just delivered!


----------



## HokieKen

New Grant has an *R*


----------



## drsurfrat

I'll join in and post my beverage as I sit here sweatin' my nuggets off. (sundown, 84 deg, mist in the air. Might as well be south of the Mason Dixon, wah, wah)










Just like me, a Boston beer in a San Luis Obispo glass.


----------



## pottz

> I ll join in and post my beverage as I sit here sweatin my nuggets off. (sundown, 84 deg, mist in the air. Might as well be south of the Mason Dixon, wah, wah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like me, a Boston beer in a San Luis Obispo glass.
> 
> - drsurfrat


hey firestone walker,one of my fav breweries.


----------



## HokieKen

Tonight's tasty sample


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny just sent you a pm about my recipients address.


----------



## duckmilk

Check your deleted emails Kevin, that's where I found my recipient's address. :-O


----------



## HokieKen

Just replied Keebler. You were correct. My bad


----------



## Keebler1

All good. Going to ship tomorrow. At a point if I sanded any more I might mess it up


----------



## pottz

> Just replied Keebler. You were correct. My bad
> 
> - HokieKen


damn…..it's me isnt it? oh well, ill just dream about next year i guess …..................


----------



## HokieKen

I can't remember if I gave your name to anyone pottz. I guess we'll find out on reveal day ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

I think I'm going to come up with a plan for next year now and start building it before the swap is even announced. On the other hand, If I do that my recipient will have to clean up the spiders and their webs when he receives it. Finding beer will be the only thing left to do ;-))


----------



## pottz

> I can't remember if I gave your name to anyone pottz. I guess we'll find out on reveal day ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


it's cool kenny, not the first time i was left off the bus….............


----------



## Lazyman

Okay. I am finally all boxed up, label attached and will drop it off in the morning. I figure I had better get it shipped before I do something stupid like make a small change. It might have made it just a little too fragile'. Don't worry. I threw in some last minutes scraps made to look as if they are something useful just in case.


----------



## EarlS

> I can't remember if I gave your name to anyone pottz. I guess we'll find out on reveal day ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny gave me your name Pottz but he told me not to bother sending you anything as he would take of sending you a LOT of beer and and incredibly awesome swap item. Apparently his memory isn't what it used to be. Maybe too much beer??


----------



## therealSteveN

> I d love to get away from my loud ass Craftsman air compressor with working on my vehicles.
> 
> anyone else using the Milwaukee line?
> 
> - Steve


I have both Milwaukee 12's and 18's. The 12s are world class for weight, feel, torque, and I grab them long before my 12 Bosch. The 18's are beaten by both my Bosch, and smoked by my Triton 20. So I'm split.

Sometimes ya just need air. For pinners, and such I am an air guy, plus yer tires need air once in a while anyhow. I am recent owner of this HF wonder. I picked it up on sale at $129.00 and one of those 20% on whatever coupons they are starting to put out when sales are low. Quiet as a church mouse. Steady air flow for pinners, nailers, and an ok job on car tires. I sold my huge 60 gallon headache machine, and am selling my POS pancake job that instantly deafens people. I have seen people get a nosebleed the second it turns on. Something out of a 60's SciFi flick.

Currently my timeline has me arriving at the Post office 2 minutes after closing Monday, Oooops. So I'll take it over to the UPS place and get it sent out around 5:30PM Monday. Procrastinate?


> ?? Moi


? It's this damn retired thing…. I honestly have no idea how I ever got anything done when I worked, all I have is time now, and always rushing.


----------



## therealSteveN

This looks very inviting.










The Wife and I split one of these last night with dinner. I didn't really care for it, she loved it.


----------



## Lazyman

Mark me shipped Kenny. My apologies to my recipient.


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as shipped


----------



## GR8HUNTER

getting exciting now :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> I can't remember if I gave your name to anyone pottz. I guess we'll find out on reveal day ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Kenny gave me your name Pottz but he told me not to bother sending you anything as he would take of sending you a LOT of beer and and incredibly awesome swap item. Apparently his memory isn t what it used to be. Maybe too much beer??
> 
> - EarlS


his generosity knows no bounds.


----------



## Lazyman

As I was carrying my box into the UPS Store, I noticed that I could hear beer sloshing in some of the cans. I hope no one else notices that. Hopefully the sorting machinery is loud enough to cover sloshing sounds. I wrote Fragile' on the side so that will probably mean they'll play catch with it.


----------



## bndawgs

Have a growler of this to try tonight.

SWEET SCOVILLE STING
Honey Jalapeno Ale - 6% - 20 IBU
This beer boasts a huge amount of honey added to the kettle. The incorporation of jalapenos help pull this beer together with a lovely balance of spicy and flavorful, while still sweet. Two worlds collide in harmony.

https://settledowneasybrewing.com/beers/


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I heard the same thing. I packaged mine in a large flate usps box and used pirate ship to print the label so all I had to do was drop it in the cart at the post office.


----------



## drsurfrat

Mark me an *R* (WOW!) It arrived safe and sound. I have family coming over for the first BBQ / party in 2 years, so I am going to have to hide the beer until Monday. I don't have a shop fridge. Painful.


----------



## Keebler1

Mike tell your family if they value their lives not to touch your beer.


----------



## drsurfrat

Doesn't matter - they're sneaky, and more of them than me.


----------



## jeffski1

Kenny you can mark mine as shipped


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet fellas! That just leaves SteveN, Gary and Mike left to ship on Monday. And I'm not worried those three won't hit their mark. Well done fellas! Y'all keep me updated when you get a package so I can keep on top of when everything is delivered.

Nathan, I notice the sloshing every year. And it doesn't seem to matter how much packing material or what kind I use. It's never been a problem though


----------



## GR8HUNTER




----------



## pottz

> - GR8HUNTER


thats one big tree tony,lots of wood.


----------



## duckmilk

I didn't hear any sloshing at all when I packed mine, but it was overly packaged.

Someone looks very excited Tony.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck everyone else sent theirs with full cans/bottles of beer not empties. Lol


----------



## duckmilk

Ooops!


----------



## EarlS

> As I was carrying my box into the UPS Store, I noticed that I could hear beer sloshing in some of the cans. I hope no one else notices that. Hopefully the sorting machinery is loud enough to cover sloshing sounds. I wrote Fragile on the side so that will probably mean they ll play catch with it.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan - that is why you freeze your beer before shipping it


----------



## JD77

Steve, 
How was the Sweet Scoville Sting?

Nathan, I tried something new to avoid the sloshing sounds. I carefully opening each can just a little for the air to escape,, squeezed the sides until liquid leaked out, and then resealed the opening with a peice of Scotch tape. My theory is that by letting just the air in the can escape, the liquid can't slosh. What could go wrong?


----------



## pottz

> Steve,
> How was the Sweet Scoville Sting?
> 
> Nathan, I tried something new to avoid the sloshing sounds. I carefully opening each can just a little for the air to escape,, squeezed the sides until liquid leaked out, and then resealed the opening with a peice of Scotch tape. My theory is that by letting just the air in the can escape, the liquid can t slosh. What could go wrong?
> 
> - JD77


now that makes sense !


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve,
> How was the Sweet Scoville Sting?
> 
> Nathan, I tried something new to avoid the sloshing sounds. I carefully opening each can just a little for the air to escape,, squeezed the sides until liquid leaked out, and then resealed the opening with a peice of Scotch tape. My theory is that by letting just the air in the can escape, the liquid can t slosh. What could go wrong?
> 
> - JD77


It wasn't the worst. If you drank it fast, you definitely got the slight burn from the jalapeño. Drinking it slower allowed the honey to mellow the taste. I definitely wouldn't buy it if I had to though. Most of the other reactions were it wasn't bad, but no one said they would love to get more.


----------



## bndawgs

Any ideas on how to fix this? Making a cigar ashtray.

Not sure how my router bit ended up underneath the template, but oh well.

I could try to make a larger circle. But I'm afraid that that I wouldn't have a large enough surface to rest the cigar on between the inner and outer circle.

I could cut off the top part that's messed up and make the hole deeper. But then I'd lose some height. Could possibly add another piece on the bottom then?

Or somehow try to make it a design feature. Or maybe try tinted epoxy?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

could you make it bigger then put cigar rest on corners :<))))))


----------



## pottz

why not just start over ? or quit smoking cigars


----------



## Keebler1

Could you not make that the cigar rest?


----------



## bndawgs

All good suggestions. I don't actually smoke cigars regularly, so it's not for me. It's a gift for my friend's 50th birthday.

Anyways, I decided to cut off the top and then hollow it down. Lost about 1/2" of height, but I still think it looks good.

Now on to the cigar rests and then cutting out the circle shape.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Any ideas on how to fix this? Making a cigar ashtray.
> 
> Not sure how my router bit ended up underneath the template, but oh well.
> 
> I could try to make a larger circle. But I m afraid that that I wouldn t have a large enough surface to rest the cigar on between the inner and outer circle.
> 
> I could cut off the top part that s messed up and make the hole deeper. But then I d lose some height. Could possibly add another piece on the bottom then?
> 
> Or somehow try to make it a design feature. Or maybe try tinted epoxy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> </blockquote
> 
> An Old Bill Cosby joke when talking about shop class cut two grooves in it and call it an ash try.


----------



## splintergroup

Obviously too late for my suggestion 8^)

Not sure of the final design, but could you add another thin layer, maybe extending out an extra inch on each side to form a "lip", into which you groove for the stogie rests?


----------



## Keebler1

6 day print. Top portion is on the printer now. Its only 2 days 10hrs


----------



## controlfreak

Router under the template? That is how I learned there was a lock knob on my router….the hard way.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow Kevin, what are you making? Looks evil, but cool.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thats the kewlest beer stein i ever seen keebs :<)))))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Thats gonna be a dice tower. Heaven n Hell is what it is called. Ill post a pic once its done


----------



## therealSteveN

Took a few days off to cool down my sugar rush from frequent beers. Ain't Diabetes fun…......not so much..

Cooked some grill Chicken tonight, had some tater hash, and some Corn on the cobblette. They are getting shorter as season runs on. Both of us were thinking a beer sounded good. We each had some of each, but she swiped this one. The pic sux, for some reason the flash didn't, so it's much lighter, actually the beer is almost a pale clear.

50 West, American Lager Made in Cinci and Chillicothe. A delightful BEER, no frills, just good clean fresh beer taste, a winner.










I know I said NO FU..ing fruit, or IPA, but someone along side of me when I was beer buying kept pulling at my arm saying "WE" need to try this….. After 40 years of arm pulling you pick your battles, SO….

The Dayton Beer Company's Broken Trolley Blonde Ale, says on the can with blood oranges added. I gotta say if they were out of Fat Tires, or Killians I would buy this by the case, good Amber Ale kinda taste. Color here is pretty accurate, it was just the one pic.


----------



## HokieKen

Broken Trolley sounds like my kinda beer SteveN. I like a blonde ale with a hint of orange in it. And a nice crisp lager is always good to have on hand


----------



## therealSteveN

Both were pretty good brews. It's been interesting "beer shopping" for someone else. My best hope is everyone gets some brews to try they couldn't normally get, that are tasty.

Kenny PM me your address. I think I'm getting a line on something for a care package. Not saying when, but you may get a mysterious package. A kinda thank you gift for running this thing, it's been a fun time.


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok. so I'm going to put in a blogo on packing beer for (hopefully) a safe journey. The closed box at the end weighed 7 ounces more than the beer, and the empty box, so I didn't add a lot of weight, and there is NO sloshing going on that I can hear at all, plus there isn't any rocking, shifting, or movement of the cans inside the box. I chickened out on bottles, and went with an all can load.

When I bought my loose cans they had some nifty 6 pack carriers to haul them off in, so I first dropped each can into a quart size ziplock freezer bag, and sealed em up inside, and rolled the bags around the cans. Then I put all the rolled cans into the carrier thingie.










Next I found the PERFECT sized box from my hoard of empties. The Wife hates this, but I haven't bought a box in ages, too easy to recycle them. I also have a hoard of packing insides I get my stuff delivered in. I layer a nice pad into the bottom 2" of the box with peanutz. Remember them. I have trash bags full, stored up high, and out of the way. Place the carrier on the cushion, sound deadening.










Next I wrapped the carrier with those goofy pillows they replaced the peanutz with. Snug but never tight, like Mom giving ya a hug.










This left me with about 3" of free space, so more peanutz on top of it all.










Closed it up, sealed the box with packing tape, and viola, beer shipping 101. Weight total just 7 ounces more than beer, and box. I didn't want to take a chance that the weight of the beer might shift, and mess up my 2×4 masterpiece, so I'm sending 2 boxes. Yeah I'm a belt and suspenders kinda guy. 

If you were hoping to see what kind of beer I am sending ya gotta wait, no ruination of Kenny's Christmas morning reveal…..










Did I mention no sloshing to be heard from inside the box.


----------



## HokieKen

That'll do SteveN  Let me know when you drop it off and it's officially on its way!


----------



## Bluenote38

Gotta say - I can't wait for the reveal!! I really want to brag about what I received.


----------



## EarlS

SteveN,

The only thing I would add to your packing would be to put the 6-pack holder inside a garbage bag and seal it as well, in case you get a beer that prematurely decides to pop a top.

Bill - you might be careful what you wish for Kenny might post his "reveal" for you


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a reveal for you Earl ;-)









Thought it was interesting when I saw this on IG. I remember when he was toyin' with the idea of making castings but didn't realize it had come to fruition.


----------



## pottz

> SteveN,
> 
> The only thing I would add to your packing would be to put the 6-pack holder inside a garbage bag and seal it as well, in case you get a beer that prematurely decides to pop a top.
> 
> Bill - you might be careful what you wish for Kenny might post his "reveal" for you
> 
> - EarlS


yes good idea earl i found out one of the bottles i sent broke even though i bubble wrapped everything individually.leave it to ups.


----------



## mikeacg

Marked me shipped Kenny! I'm still channeling Grant - but I'm not pushing my luck any further…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha Mike. No Grants this year! ;-P


----------



## Bluenote38

> SteveN,
> 
> The only thing I would add to your packing would be to put the 6-pack holder inside a garbage bag and seal it as well, in case you get a beer that prematurely decides to pop a top.
> 
> Bill - you might be careful what you wish for Kenny might post his "reveal" for you
> 
> - EarlS


Good point Earl - and now I can't get the thought out of my head :-( I need a pilsner.


----------



## EarlS

> Here s a reveal for you Earl ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was interesting when I saw this on IG. I remember when he was toyin with the idea of making castings but didn t realize it had come to fruition.
> 
> - HokieKen


That brass Studley mallet head you sent me is still waiting for me to add a proper handle and wooden mallet. It's another item on the endless "To Do" list. Hopefully, once I get a proper work bench and storage I won't spend all my time shuffling stuff around to make a bit of work space. Right now, the side table of the tablesaw is also the work bench.


----------



## JD77

Mark me R!









Can't wait to get into it and see the goodies.


----------



## therealSteveN

> SteveN,
> 
> The only thing I would add to your packing would be to put the 6-pack holder inside a garbage bag and seal it as well, in case you get a beer that prematurely decides to pop a top.
> 
> Bill - you might be careful what you wish for Kenny might post his "reveal" for you
> 
> - EarlS


Earl I put each can into a sealed ziplock. my hope was that would contain any premature openings? I suppose as with most things, time will tell.


----------



## duckmilk

I think the cans I sent had 5 levels of leak protection.


----------



## therealSteveN

BTW I am not sure who Grant is, but I guess I also beat him to shipping, mines gone. 2 boxes, beer in one, 2×4 masterpiece in the other. Hmmmmm, now that I think about it, did I just saw a 2×4 into chunks, and ship that? Oh crap, I hate when this happens…...


----------



## HokieKen

The guy who posted that page on IG is the guy whom it was written about SteveN. Granted, that doesn't necessarily give him rights to reproduce it but there's a good chance PW doesn't mind I imagine…

Everybody is shipped! Woo Hoo! Y'all just let me know when you recieve yours so I can keep track and enjoy your new beers


----------



## HokieKen

And Grant is a guy who famously never ships on time in these swaps. But, in his defense, he always pays to overnight his package and has it to his recipient before reveals.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I think the cans I sent had 5 levels of leak protection.
> 
> - duckmilk


I didn't want absorbency Duck. I was leaving the option open to taste if all else went wrong. I figured the baggies would hold a sip. :-(


----------



## therealSteveN

> The guy who posted that page on IG is the guy whom it was written about SteveN. Granted, that doesn't necessarily give him rights to reproduce it but there's a good chance PW doesn't mind I imagine…
> 
> Everybody is shipped! Woo Hoo! Y'all just let me know when you recieve yours so I can keep track and enjoy your new beers
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah,. That issue had so much eye candy in it, I saw the Studley page, but didn't read it yet. I was squinting to read it on your post and came to that conclusion, thats why I dropped that part out. I believe that is the best issue of PWW in several years


----------



## pottz

> And Grant is a guy who famously never ships on time in these swaps. But, in his defense, he always pays to overnight his package and has it to his recipient before reveals.
> 
> - HokieKen


overnight-yikes.i shipped a box today for 29.61 if it was overnight it was 261.00 i think id make sure to be on time-lol.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, I can't wait for reveals.

What kind of finish should I put on this ashtray? I have tung oil, wipe on poly, BLO, or a mixture of BLO/MS/Poly. I'm pretty sure I read that shellac is flammable still right?


----------



## HokieKen

I would worry about oil affecting the taste of the cigar Steve. I'd probably go with just poly. Or maybe even just beeswax or hard wax.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, what about mineral oil? I'll do some research on it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mineral oil won't ever harden, Steve. Yuck!

I would use poly or epoxy. Shellac will soften if heated, and it'll eventually catch fire, but the wood would be charring by then. Cured linseed oil or tung oil would be okay too, but only if you actually give it enough time to cure. If you can still smell the oil, it probably isn't cured enough.


----------



## Lazyman

Poly is only rated to about 200° max so that is no good. I have used Tried and True Varnish oil, which is basically BLO and a natural resin, on trivets and have tested it with a 500° pan right out of the oven with no ill affects. I would let it cure for at least a week before use though.


----------



## RichT

> I would worry about oil affecting the taste of the cigar Steve. I'd probably go with just poly. Or maybe even just beeswax or hard wax.
> 
> - HokieKen


Best finish for a cigar ashtray. I honestly can't think of one, so I decided to do a search. Surely someone out there knows, right?

Nah. I followed over a dozen links. No one has a clue about an ash-friendly wood finish. Most of the suggestions involved a liner like copper or something.

I'll be anxiously awaiting the final answer, if one exists.


----------



## therealSteveN

You have to wonder why the really old ashtrays that aren't about half burnt up, are metal, or glass. I think the fore-ponderers came to the conclusion wood finishes sucked at keeping a lit stogie at bay.


----------



## RichT

> You have to wonder why the really old ashtrays that aren t about half burnt up, are metal, or glass. I think the fore-ponderers came to the conclusion wood finishes sucked at keeping a lit stogie at bay.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Every now and then I wish you and I could get along.


----------



## HokieKen

I think we'll just stick you two in a closet for "7 minutes in heaven". Y'all will either have to fight or make out. Either way, it'll be entertaining for the rest of us ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I dunno, making a hot ash receptacle out of something combustible seems like it would have pretty predictable consequences.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I think we'll just stick you two in a closet for "7 minutes in heaven". Y'all will either have to fight or make out. Either way, it'll be entertaining for the rest of us ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


popping corn :<)))))))))))


----------



## drsurfrat

I made a cigar ashtray out of wood and spray-on poly. I didn't worry about fire, the ash from a cigar (not cigarette) is mostly cool by the time it hits the tray. When my Dad got this one, my young niece was there and insisted the he not burn the beautiful wood figure, so she got her art supplies out and put in a layer of crushed torquoise.










If it does catch fire, no big deal, it is never in the house and always right next to the BBQ grill.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm also going to try and put a metal disc in the middle as well. But I think it'll be fine. Worst case scenario, he uses it as a display or forgets it in the rain or something. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Cigar ash generally isn't hot enough to start a fire. Unless it's a really cheap one, it's unlikely that the "cherry" will fall off when you ash. If the ashtray is made such that the cigar can rest without the ember being in direct contact with the wood, it shouldn't be a problem. My bigger concern would be if the binder absorbed something from the finish that altered the taste. Mike's looks like a good solution. Something like this would address all concerns:


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, way to put mine to shame Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

You're welcome Steve ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I think we'll just stick you two in a closet for "7 minutes in heaven". Y'all will either have to fight or make out. Either way, it'll be entertaining for the rest of us ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> popping corn :<)))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


i got dibs on the front row.


----------



## jeffski1

Oh boy its here. R for me.


----------



## Lazyman

Nope. 









Actually, I've had worse but definitely won't be a repeat.


----------



## HokieKen

Never had a "sour" beer I've liked Nathan. That color is a bad sign too in my experience.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm about half way through my swap goodies


----------



## duckmilk

About a week ago my wife told me she saw a large raptor like bird on our fence that was too large for a hawk and the head was definitly not that of an owl. She described it and was wondering if it was an eagle of some sort. Today, I was mowing the same area with my eyes on the ground when it took off from our fence and flew about 50 yards away and landed on the back fence. I didn't have my phone to take a picture, but looked at it a while, really large, mottled grey, I couldn't see its head clearly but definitly a raptor.
This afternoon I found a resource for eagle ID and there are 2 in TX, bald and golden eagles. I'm now convinced what we saw was a juvenile bald eagle. They don't get the white heads and tails until they are 3 years old. They live near bodies of water because their main diet is fish and they often nest in trees (we live next to a large lake surrounded by large oaks).
Gotta keep my eyes open and my phone handy for pictures. Maybe we will see it again and I can share a pic.


----------



## duckmilk

> I'm about half way through my swap goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Why did your sender blackout the label? ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

He was hoping I wouldn't notice it was Milwaukee's Best I think


----------



## pottz

could be a bud lite ?


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, it could also be an Osprey. Like bald eagles, they also live around water and have sort of mottled appearance. Very cool birds. I don't think that they are quite as big though.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck, hoping you get a pic of that bird of prey. We have a few hawks around here, majestic looking birds.


----------



## pottz

my wife saw a bald eagle in a tree in our neighbors yard a coulpe months ago,very rare here where im at.they nest up in the local mountains by big bear lake.you can watch the young emerge from the egg on live web cams they set up every year.some also nest on catalina island 26 miles off the coast.the one she saw was probably taking a rest between the two locations.we do get hawks fairly often.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> could be a bud lite ?
> 
> - pottz


Looks too tall and thin, my bet is it's a silver bullet.


----------



## duckmilk

Yeah Nathan, but this thing was big, when I first caught it out of the corner of my eye I thought it was a blue heron whch regularly hunt our pond but quickly saw the difference.


----------



## EarlS

> I'm about half way through my swap goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Why did your sender blackout the label? ;-P
> 
> - duckmilk


Kenny is probably drinking ZIMA or Bartles and James in a can.

Duck - we are really fortunate. Bald eagles and Golden eagles nest along the Mississippi during the winter so we see them almost every day when the weather gets cold. The golden eagles are bigger than the bald eagles.

We also are lucky enough to have some owls living in the woods behind our house. I even got a picture of one. Last summer there was a storm with some strong wind and for some reason the owl rode it out sitting on a small tree right behind the kitchen window.


----------



## HokieKen

Sighting Bald Eagles around here is uncommon but not rare. There are a lot of rivers and lakes they can be spotted on. I have seen them a few times when hiking around a local reservoir in the fall. It's definitely exciting when you spot one. It's one of the few things that makes me wish I had dug out my DSLR and lugged it around instead of only having my phone. I might do that this fall when the leaves turn and take a grandkid or two "eagle hunting".

Owls are plentiful around here but are usually heard and not seen. I love to settle into my treestand during hunting season before daylight and listen to them. There's a big red hawk that I hear regularly and see occasionally at the house. He sits in a high pine tree and surveys the big field behind my house. He's either uber patient or unbelievably lazy. He will sometimes sit there all day watching squirrels in the trees in my yard but never leave his perch.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks too tall and thin, my bet is it s a silver bullet.
> 
> - bigblockyeti












I don't have enough denim to drink those.


----------



## pottz

> Looks too tall and thin, my bet is it s a silver bullet.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t have enough denim to drink those.
> 
> - HokieKen


yes but you do have the power of the cape.


----------



## HokieKen

Your van damme right I do pottz! ;-)


----------



## pottz

if that coors light wasn't ice cold youd never be able to drink it. i hear it works great for cleaning paint brushes though.


----------



## HokieKen

You know what? I honestly don't think I've ever had a Coors beer. I've had most of the mass-marketed ones but for some reason, I don't ever recall having one of those.


----------



## bndawgs

The only beer that I can't drink is Miller Lite


----------



## drsurfrat

Guys - my lathe died a couple day ago, and I can''t figure out how to fix it. Any suggestions from you lathe owners? I think it is very old.

New thread


----------



## therealSteveN

> He was hoping I wouldn't notice it was Milwaukee's Best I think
> 
> - HokieKen


Kinda looks like it based on color. Have you spent an inordinate amount of time sitting on the throne today?

Birds of Prey are another of many wildlife creatures that have gotten used to living around Humans. At present there more Deer, Turkey, Birds of Prey, and some others especially Coyotes that are much bigger numbers than when Daniel Boone walked this Earth. In Ohio we have quite a few Bald Eagles, many Peregrine Falcons, and all manner of Hawks, and Owls. Driving 75, 70, 71, or any of the divided highways you will see them as you zip past sitting on road signs, light poles, and such. Instead of I saw a "red car" game the kids can play let's identify the bird.

For the Bald Eagles Ohio DNR put in nesting pairs of them onto several of the game reserves where Canada Geese, another huge increase number can live peacefully. Well they used to, now the Eagles with a steady diet of good protein are breeding like crazy, and the numbers spilled out of the reserves years ago. All of the bigger cities have seen huge increases in Peregrine Falcons. They nest atop of the tall buildings, and people are asking where have all the Pidgeon's gone?

So for us as the number of "upland game" animals (Bunnies, Quail, Pheasant) dropped sharply due to predation by the ever increasing coyotes and Birds of prey found here, many many other species have soared in number.


----------



## therealSteveN

> You know what? I honestly don t think I ve ever had a Coors beer. I ve had most of the mass-marketed ones but for some reason, I don t ever recall having one of those.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, Coors is like a drink of bad water, the light is like bad water thinned out somehow.


----------



## pottz

talk to desert woodworker all he drinks is coors long necks.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Any beer pitched by Sam Elliott is alright by me.


----------



## HokieKen

He might pitch it, but he has better taste ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Guys - my lathe died a couple day ago, and I can t figure out how to fix it. Any suggestions from you lathe owners? I think it is very old.
> 
> New thread
> 
> - drsurfrat


first thing to check is the switch also very easy to check :<)))


----------



## splintergroup

Love the Rogue!

Coors, "Rocky mountain spring water"? I was informed that they get the water from the near by stream, down stream from the city sewer discharge 8^P

Nod to Kenny: that is a cool looking electrical tape dispenser!


----------



## duckmilk

You guys are too snobbish. Nuthin' wrong with coors.


----------



## drsurfrat

Coors was my first beer. After digging 30' of a 4 ft deep trench on a hillside w my brother, my Dad gave us one. I was 14.


----------



## HokieKen

30' long x 4' deep trench for a Coors Mike? So you grew up on a chain gang?


----------



## splintergroup

Yeah, my first too, that is after swiping a few of Dad's Hamm's

It was considered high-end, until Michelob came out. Then I educated myself and moved on.


----------



## duckmilk

It's 99 degrees here on the first of September. The neighbor's heifers are looking for shade.










Time for a Keystone ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

I did have the first of my swap beers Monday night, pretty nice in a BEER mug ;-P


----------



## therealSteveN

Duckmilk, where ya at down there? If I didn't know it was Texas I'd swear you were in Ohio, looks familiar. You're pretty green for end of Summer. Much of what we passed by on 40 back in June was brown and crispy looking down there.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm about 30 miles south of the OK border north of the DFW metromess. We fortunately had a relatively cool summer with quite a bit of rain, August is usually really dry. Now it seems summer is wanting its share in September, I dunno, wierd. The humidity has been pretty brutal., but everything is drying out now.

Edit: If you look in the background, one of the heifers is cooling off in the tank.


----------



## pottz

> 30 long x 4 deep trench for a Coors Mike? So you grew up on a chain gang?
> 
> - HokieKen


lol-hell i was already drinkin margaritas by that time.


----------



## pottz

boys whats better with a cold one than some bbq chicken on a warm summers afternoon.these babies are gonna get a tai bbq sauce bath when done served with some saute'd zukes.


----------



## drsurfrat

> 30 long x 4 deep trench for a Coors Mike? So you grew up on a chain gang?
> - HokieKen


Nah, set me up to do good honest work - or at least know what honest work was  . The beer was a bonus, we had to do it anyway or loose the hillside.

Had my second, very tasty swap beer today. If i have self control, they might last to the reveal. yea right.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, all I'm gonna get is leftover spare ribs. Might have to try another swap beer tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Dang, all I m gonna get is leftover spare ribs. Might have to try another swap beer tonight.
> 
> - duckmilk


hey aint nothin wrong with leftover ribs and a beer.still dry here waitin for my surprise ? damn im like a kid at christmas !


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry pottz, I expect we'll see a bunch of packages delivered tomorrow and Friday since most of the outstanding ones were shipped on Monday


----------



## pottz

> Don't worry pottz, I expect we'll see a bunch of packages delivered tomorrow and Friday since most of the outstanding ones were shipped on Monday
> 
> - HokieKen


it's your fault kenny hypin me all up like some kid with too much candy on a sugar rush-lmao !

hell i almost beat the ups guy up today demanding info on my shipment-lol. i just wish he hadn't called the cops.


----------



## mikeacg

> hell i almost beat the ups guy up today demanding info on my shipment-lol. i just wish he hadn t called the cops.
> 
> - pottz


That's one of the good things about doing these swaps Pottz! You get to meet new people!

I'm waiting here patiently! I knew I was pushing the limit for ship date - but I didn't know my swapper was too! I thought I'd be drinking by now…










Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I have a feeling you're drinking anyway Mike ;-)

Pottz, sit on the porch naked and wait for the UPS guy every day. He'll absolutely get your packages dropped off ASAP.


----------



## bigblockyeti

He lives in CA, sitting on the front porch naked wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


----------



## HokieKen

True Yeti. I forgot about that. Hell, the UPS guy is probably naked out there.


----------



## mikeacg

> I have a feeling you re drinking anyway Mike ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Busted…

Dang you Kenny! You didn't need to tell the entire world about my 'issues'... I'm a sensitive guy!

Mike


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like the package I sent is out for delivery so someone will have a UPS package arriving today.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Pottz, sit on the porch naked and wait for the UPS guy every day. He ll absolutely get your packages dropped off ASAP.
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO I'm sure they have a list of do not fly addresses. I imagine that is a sure way to get on "the list"

I hadn't thought about the Cali aspect, yeah could be normal behavior out there. Once when we were out in Vegas we were just out driving, and went into Cali from Nevada. At the border there was music that started playing. Took a second to put it together but it was the theme for the Twilight Zone. We turned around when Rod Serling started talking.


----------



## pottz

> True Yeti. I forgot about that. Hell, the UPS guy is probably naked out there.
> 
> - HokieKen


SPEEDOS ! it lets them move faster.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, sit on the porch naked and wait for the UPS guy every day. He ll absolutely get your packages dropped off ASAP.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> LMAO I m sure they have a list of do not fly addresses. I imagine that is a sure way to get on "the list"
> 
> I hadn t thought about the Cali aspect, yeah could be normal behavior out there. Once when we were out in Vegas we were just out driving, and went into Cali from Nevada. At the border there was music that started playing. Took a second to put it together but it was the theme for the Twilight Zone. We turned around when Rod Serling started talking.
> 
> - therealSteveN


hey thats why i have my stuff delivered to my work,ive been on the block list for years. that wasn't rod sterling you heard it was our governor newsom who's definitely from the twilight zone.


----------



## therealSteveN

Yeah, could have been today, but this was about 20 years ago.

Seemed like it was like this

All I remember is we got the F(%# outa there.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, could have been today, but this was about 20 years ago.
> 
> Seemed like it was like this
> 
> All I remember is we got the F(%# outa there.
> 
> - therealSteveN


yeah thats our theme music.


----------



## EarlS

Took the day off and all I've managed to do is fight with the internet connection. I've tweaked and changed so many things trying to figure out why I keep losing the connection that I no longer know if the original problem is still the problem or if I made a new one.

Mediacom call in support is an oxymoron. The local service tech is supposed to be here between 1 and 5 PM. I did find out the Metronet morons apparently nicked the Mediacom cable because the guy on the phone said my signal quality and strength was really bad. Oh - and I'm out of beer so I can't even do that right.

Good news - tomorrow we head to MI to see the eldest daughter for the weekend, bad news, it's 8 hours to Petosky.


----------



## jeffski1

EarlS…I feel for you. Drop whatever your doing and go get beer..


----------



## therealSteveN

Happily reporting that I am now a S and a R.  It came from Italy, see it's marked Fra--gillie. Probably a special prize inside.










Oh yeah Baby!!!!! Quite a few special prizes inside, some of which are already in da fridge, getting COLD. Plus a few awesome wooden things I will go into in greater detail at a later time. Now if you'll excuse me I have to go check on the beer.


----------



## therealSteveN

Seeing my arrival, as I opened it, it dawned on me I forgot completely to add a note to my recipient. DOH!!!!! Hopefully it is all self obvious, but please feel free to let me know if my overlooking the note causes any cornfusion.


----------



## therealSteveN

Double tap. Thread getting longer and starting to sloooooowwww downnnnn.


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent SteveN  Your *R* has been assigned.


----------



## HokieKen

So there's 3 more packages to be delivered. Hopefully they will all make it to their new homes today or tomorrow. Assuming everyone receives no later than Saturday, we'll proceed with Reveal Day a day ahead of schedule on Tuesday. If there's still anything outstanding after the holiday though, we'll hold off until Wednesday.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Keebler1

Mine may have made it but I wont find out till I get home tomorrow


----------



## mikeacg

Mark me with an R!!!

I came home from St. Ignace and there were so many packages on my front porch I couldn't get in the door! Only 2 of them were LJ boxes - but I'm OK with that! I can't hardly wait to see what I got!!!!

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

> ... It came from Italy, see it s marked Fra--gillie. Probably a special prize inside….
> 
> - therealSteveN


I think you mean a Major Award ;-)

Mike's got an R!


----------



## HokieKen

Gettin to the bottom of the barrel :-(


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, what's a typical range of RPM for a wood lathe?
I've fired up the 3HP treadmill motor I salvaged last year, and all it needs is a 0-120VDC power supply (I think I have one of those) and it's a high torque, variable speed drive motor. Seems like it would make for the business end of a lathe. It has a flywheel on it too which I would think is a good idea for turning.

The "shaft" is grooved for a belt, see image - y'all think I should just go with that and drive with a belt or is there an easy way to adapt that for direct drive? Does direct drive even make sense?









Next up: I also salvaged the incline motor, which drives this threaded rod VERY slowly and must be capable of pushing a couple hundred pounds, though the stroke is only a few inches. Any ideas on what do do with this?


----------



## Lazyman

LJ WoodKnack wrote up how he used a DC treadmill motor for a lathe. Worth a look for some pointers. If I remember correctly, he also salvaged the control board from the treadmill to control but you can find other PWM control boards that will work as well.

EDIT: A good range for a wood lathe is about 50-100 RPM on the low end and 3000 on the high end.


----------



## HokieKen

Definitely drive the spindle with a belt John. You want some slack in case of hard catches. A constant torque DC motor could ruin your day if a gouge digs in and the spindle can't stall. I'd say 250-3000 rpm is a good range but broader wouldn't hurt anything.

Nothing comes to mind immediately for the incline motor but don't toss it. It'll be the trick for something someday!


----------



## Keebler1

John my lathe goes from about 100 rpm to 3300 rpm. Its probably gonna be easier to keep it belt driven. PM me I might have a few things I can ship you that might be helpful but have to find them first


----------



## Keebler1

For that incline motor could it be made to spin like a normal motor as in not unscrewing the rod just conitnually turning it at slow speeds? Zac Hoggins has a video where he hooked a motor from a bbq rotisserie to the back of his spindle and uses it for finishing with epoxy and uv resin so he doesnt get drips and runs cause its always turning and its a slow enough speed he can put the finish on without streaks


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap. There are still lightning bugs out. They're usually gone by mid July here.

Must be covid.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome guys, thanks for the responses! Kevin, PM comin' your way. I'll need to borrow a tachometer to determine the speed range of this thing, and that'll help determine the size of drive pulley I use. Do any of you recognize that belt profile? There's a name for that groove pattern, I just don't know it.

The incline motor isn't made to run continuously, it heats up; it's made to generate a LOT of linear force for a few seconds.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Nathan I'll be referencing that Woodknack article. He mentions a shop-made strobe tach! I made my own strobe tach before - thought I was a genius. I'll have to look at how his works!


----------



## EarlS

Lightning bugs are AWESOME!!!

Finally, after spending all day trying to fix the interweb mess, I got a call from the technician that was supposed to come out and check the line to make sure it wasn't damaged. He said "Well there is a widespread problem causing high noise to signal problems which randomly causes our modem to drop out. Been doing that for 2 weeks or so and we haven't got it fixed yet. Not sure what they are gonna do about it". RED RUM RED RUM!!!!

20 hours of my time, a complete vacation day wasted, several hours of the Mediacom service support folks time spent trying to fix a problem with my system that was their problem. I even asked that question the very first time I called them. The silver lining to my blood tinged rant - I replaced the arcane nest linksys wifi thing with a regular wif router that has some ethernet ports in the back and now the house wifi is screaming fast, when the signal doesn't go to hell…....

Whew - I feel better now. Still no beer though  But I did find a new brewery that just opened. Might have some candidates for next year.

Now I probably should get things around for the MI trip.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan I ll be referencing that Woodknack article. He mentions a shop-made strobe tach! I made my own strobe tach before - thought I was a genius. I ll have to look at how his works!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I've used his strobe tach disk. Just print it and mount on any motor to estimate speed. He designed it for 60 hz lights but I found it worked better using a strobe app on my phone. I used it to verify that my lathe was running at the speed it says it is.

BTW, 100 RPM is a good low end but there are times when it definitely helps to get all the way down to 50. And Kenny is right, you don't want the belts to be so tight on a wood lathe that they cannot slip for a really bad catch. It is better to ruin a belt than your day.


----------



## Lazyman

> Holy crap. There are still lightning bugs out. They're usually gone by mid July here.
> 
> Must be covid.
> 
> - HokieKen


Global Warming!

Have you ever been to see the show that the synchronous fireflies put on over in Great Smokey Mountain NP from May to June. I've only seen pictures and video but it is pretty awesome.










BTW, the guy (Dr William Kuhn) who introduces the video I linked to above is the son of my college roommate.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Earl, it took two years and six technician visits for Comcast to fix the four different bogus connectors in the cable between the street and the cable modem. Every one of them was visually bad, and I should've just fixed them myself, but I've already got plenty of projects around the house.

I very nearly ordered Starlink, even though it would've doubled our monthly bill for Internet. I would've, except my sweetie told me she didn't want a dish sitting in the yard. Next time the cable drops, I may be ordering that dish anyhow. We'll see.

But hey, it's comcastic!


----------



## therealSteveN

> ... It came from Italy, see it s marked Fra--gillie. Probably a special prize inside….
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> I think you mean a Major Award ;-)
> 
> Mike s got an R!
> 
> - HokieKen


How could I have forgotten. We watch it at least twice a year at Christmas.


----------



## HokieKen

Twice? Amatuer. This is my dining room.









It goes in the front window at Christmas time ;-) My wife and I spent a weekend in the Bumpus house for Christmas in 2019.

My wife isn't nearly the fan I am but she's an enabler ;-)

My traditional Christmas morning garb:


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I'll be sending you a present to support your addiction!

No word on delivery date for the Cucumber Saison yet but I'll probably send them together when we get to that point…

Great job running the swap!!!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> Twice? Amatuer. This is my dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes in the front window at Christmas time ;-) My wife and I spent a weekend in the Bumpus house for Christmas in 2019.
> 
> My wife isn't nearly the fan I am but she's an enabler ;-)
> 
> My traditional Christmas morning garb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


cute outfit kenny but doesn't turn me on as much as the cape.theirs just something about a man in a cape ;-)


----------



## splintergroup

> Awesome guys, thanks for the responses! Kevin, PM comin your way. I ll need to borrow a tachometer to determine the speed range of this thing, and that ll help determine the size of drive pulley I use. Do any of you recognize that belt profile? There s a name for that groove pattern, I just don t know it.
> 
> The incline motor isn t made to run continuously, it heats up; it s made to generate a LOT of linear force for a few seconds.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Similar to a serpentine belt used on car engines. Good chance you can match up the belt width and groove count to fine a belt.

If you are into junk yards and know a car model with the correct belt profile, you'll find a wealth of engine accessory pulleys that can be used at the head stock. The tensioner would be a good item to grab as well.


----------



## doubleG469

so slow shipping shows a package should be delivered by 6pm this evening. Just in time to kick off the weekend with a nice warm beer. well tomorrow will be a better day with a nice cold brew.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Similar to a serpentine belt used on car engines. Good chance you can match up the belt width and groove count to fine a belt.
> 
> If you are into junk yards and know a car model with the correct belt profile, you ll find a wealth of engine accessory pulleys that can be used at the head stock. The tensioner would be a good item to grab as well.
> 
> - splintergroup


Thanks for the tip! If I find a model with a 10-band belt that could be a good start.


----------



## splintergroup

Looks like your drive pulley has 8 ribs (the shiny parts), which means you need a "9 rib" belt.

example

https://www.amazon.com/Continental-ContiTech-Poly-V-Nominal-Outside/dp/B00006U04M

Check the total width you have room for and measure the peak-peak of the pulley ribs.

A google search for 9-rib serpentine belt will show lots-o-hits, check out the "Gates" website and you can at least get a number that can be cross referenced locally at at any parts store.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Have you ever been to see the show that the synchronous fireflies put on over in Great Smokey Mountain NP from May to June. ...
> 
> - Lazyman


Nope. They're pretty awesome around here at their peak. But I like going to the Smokies. We already have a week planned there in March but now I'm adding a long weekend in June just to see the fireflies


----------



## HokieKen

John, you can use a ribbed belt like that on a flat pulley on the spindle side too. Lot's of old metal lathes (like mine) were built to use leather belts. It's pretty common practice to replace the leather belts with ribbed belts using the same pulleys and it works well.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll be settling in this evening to enjoy my last swap beer and watch the Hokies season opener. Life is good


----------



## bndawgs

I need to make a beer run. I'm all out of beer and had to resort to my bourbon this week.


----------



## Keebler1

Mark me as received got a great package


----------



## therealSteveN

> Twice? Amatuer. This is my dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes in the front window at Christmas time ;-) My wife and I spent a weekend in the Bumpus house for Christmas in 2019.
> 
> My wife isn't nearly the fan I am but she's an enabler ;-)
> 
> My traditional Christmas morning garb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Well hail, now I feel like a poser. LOL Love the bunny suit, you oughta loose the cape, and just fly the Pink flag year round. It looks good on you. Not saying that in a nasty voice either. It takes a secure MAN to wear that much pink, and post a pic online.

Go Hokies!!!

We watched the Buckeyes opener last night. Defense needs to hire them some Defense. Offense at 45 points showed the new kid can move the ball, get rid of the jitters, and he'll do ok. It's just if the defense doesn't give away more than they can score. Might be an interesting year. The absolute best thing, was seeing, and hearing crowd roar, people acting like people. It's been so strange seeing these big houses, and empty seats.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, full house in Blacksburg tonight too SteveN. I'm kinda surprised, they've been pretty unapologetic about their precautions. They gave 134 students the boot this past week for not being vaccinated. They aren't even requiring fans to wear masks when in their seats at the game. Though they did say masks are required everywhere else in the stadium. I'm looking forward to seeing the crowd and, as far as I know at least, the full team dressed out on the field. Last season, there were *23* players that couldn't play in the opener because of positive covid tests. So far, I think all tests have been negative and I know the team is 100% vaccinated.

Unfortunately, as far as I know the vaccine doesn't do anything to improve football-related skills… I'm not super-confident we're going to fare well against a pretty strong UNC team tonight. But I'll still be rooting


----------



## pottz

ok the eagle has landed kenny,mine just arrived too,mark me an R.


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo! That closes it down, everybody has recieved their package  That'll put reveals on Tuesday boys. Make sure you take pictures of what you recieve and post them and tell us who sent it and about what it is. Reveals will officially be open at 12:00am EDT on Tuesday . You can post at will any time after that!


----------



## Lazyman

> I ll be settling in this evening to enjoy my last swap beer and* watch the Hokies season opener*. Life is good
> 
> - HokieKen


Is that a sit-com?


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> I ll be settling in this evening to enjoy my last swap beer and* watch the Hokies season opener*. Life is good
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Is that a sit-com?
> 
> - Lazyman


some kind of reality show i think.


----------



## bndawgs

I think a new swapper should go ahead and just reveal now.


----------



## mikeacg

If everyone is ready to go, why wait until Tuesday?


----------



## Lazyman

Torture. Torture, I say.


----------



## Keebler1

New toy to go along with the beer


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny's going to be drunk and angry from Tech losing in a little bit. So he won't even notice the posts.


----------



## pottz

we could start a new thread and do the reveals,he'll never know ?


----------



## JD77

He can't kick us out at this point…


----------



## Lazyman

Ok. So which one of us is going to go rouge and just kick off the reveal. As soon as one of us posts, there is not much he can do to stop us. He already told Rich that he doesn't block anyone.


----------



## pottz

> New toy to go along with the beer
> 
> - Keebler1


i always like a few drinks before i go shooting,helps steady my hand.


----------



## pottz

> Ok. So which one of us is going to go rouge and just kick off the reveal. As soon as one of us posts, there is not much he can do to stop us. He already told Rich that he doesn t block anyone.
> 
> - Lazyman


im a newbie here and i plan to come back next year so im out !


----------



## drsurfrat




----------



## Lazyman

> Ok. So which one of us is going to go rouge and just kick off the reveal. As soon as one of us posts, there is not much he can do to stop us. He already told Rich that he doesn t block anyone.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> im a newbie here and i plan to come back next year so im out !
> 
> - pottz


Okay. If you aren't going go rouge, how about rogue?  Spelling was never my strong point.


----------



## splintergroup

> New toy to go along with the beer
> 
> - Keebler1


You'll put your eye out with that thing!


----------



## pottz

patience my ass,havin my first one now,a chech style pilsner 4.8% abv from white rock brewing.damn tasty.


----------



## pottz

hey my box came with no id,please pm me so i dont try and guess,because i know ill be wrong.or i wait until everyone has posted to find out.


----------



## pottz

ok on to beer #2 a hazy ipa 6.8% abv ibu50.not a big fan of the hazy's ive tried but this one so far is doing ok.hey a few more and i may go rogue and open the gate-lol.


----------



## bndawgs

Thinking about trying to make a baseball bat. Which tool would you guys recommend? Bowl gouge, roughing gouge, round nose scraper?


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, you'll shot your eye out.

Love the leg lamp.


----------



## pottz

> Thinking about trying to make a baseball bat. Which tool would you guys recommend? Bowl gouge, roughing gouge, round nose scraper?
> 
> - Steve


well being a newb id start with a roughing gouge too do most of the work then for me id go too one of my carbide scrapers too clean it up.but dont follow me.im lost ! lol.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Thinking about trying to make a baseball bat. Which tool would you guys recommend? Bowl gouge, roughing gouge, round nose scraper?
> - Steve


I would use the roughing gouge, then a skew chisel to get a cleaner surface than a scraper. Although if you don't have practice using it, you might end up with spiral cuts where you don't want them. 

A scraper is much safer if you don't mind sanding a lot more.

PS remember , pottz is on beer #2


----------



## jeffski1

Steve a roughing gouge will most certainly work. I like using a 5/8 bowl gouge as well.


----------



## jeffski1

I'm a newbie swapper but want to come back next year so I'll be a good boy and follow the rules.


----------



## pottz

> Thinking about trying to make a baseball bat. Which tool would you guys recommend? Bowl gouge, roughing gouge, round nose scraper?
> - Steve
> 
> I would use the roughing gouge, then a skew chisel to get a cleaner surface than a scraper. Although if you don t have practice using it, you might end up with spiral cuts where you don t want them.
> 
> A scraper is much safer if you don t mind sanding a lot more.
> 
> PS remember , pottz is on beer #2
> 
> - drsurfrat


LMAO ! hey im hooked on carbide lathe tools,there much safer after youve had a few drinks. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I actually use a large bowl gouge for most spindle turning. You can rough with it, get smooth curves and even turn it so that it cuts like a skew for a nice finishing cut that are much easier to master than a skew cut. For v-groves and beads I will use a spindle gouge or skew but for almost everything else, the bowl gouge will do it.


----------



## Lazyman

I had a great IPA today from my swap buddy. 4 beers down 7 to go. Yup, you heard right. I hit the jackpot-11 beers but only because one broke in transit. And wait (until Tuesday?) till you see the project. Frickin' cool.


----------



## drsurfrat

(I'm glad you knew I was kidding.) I use carbide scrapers for inside vessel work, but for spindle work, I really like the polish of a skew. A bowl gouge cutting sideways can do a similar job, but nothing has that burnished shine like a skew.


----------



## pottz

damn i think the total broken beers is at 3 now ? i think the delivery guys are overworked and pissed off so their taking revenge on our packages ?


----------



## pottz

> (I m glad you knew I was kidding.) I use carbide scrapers for inside vessel work, but for spindle work, I really like the polish of a skew. A bowl gouge cutting sideways can do a similar job, but nothing has that burnished shine like a skew.
> 
> - drsurfrat


i gotta get more confidence using one i guess.you can get some nasty catches !


----------



## HokieKen

I'm leaving in the morning to go camping and won't be home until Monday evening. And Earl's traveling too. So that's why reveals are Tuesday. Trust me, it's more fun to have them all in one day than to spread tgem out. Y'all just think of the holiday weekend as time to drink some of your beers and prep reviews for your reveal posts ;-)

Hokie-Hi!!! I was impressed with the show tonight. Solid play on both sides of the ball and no big mistakes. If we can play like that consistently, it's gonna be a great year


----------



## duckmilk

> Thinking about trying to make a baseball bat. Which tool would you guys recommend? Bowl gouge, roughing gouge, round nose scraper?
> - Steve
> 
> I would use the roughing gouge, then a skew chisel to get a cleaner surface than a scraper. Although if you don t have practice using it, you might end up with spiral cuts where you don t want them.
> 
> A scraper is much safer if you don t mind sanding a lot more.
> 
> PS remember , pottz is on beer #2
> 
> - drsurfrat


Personally, I would buy a baseball bat.

From reading these conversations, I would think there are three on beer #2, wait, make that 4 since I have had to edit this post 5 times ;-))


----------



## therealSteveN

> I m a newbie swapper but want to come back next year so I ll be a good boy and follow the rules.
> 
> - jeff


Me too. plus I felt the heat when Kenny was talking about ruining his Christmas morning by screwing with the reveal. It felt like he'd hunt ya down if you messed with his fun. Tuesday is just fine with me.


----------



## Keebler1

Still have to print the dice tray


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the wildest looking tower i have ever seen :<))))


----------



## Lazyman

I almost did a fake reveal just to mess with him but I am too lazy to come up with one.


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler what printer do you have? Do you have to stop and change filaments or does it have multiple extruders? That looks really awesome


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly if you guys did reveal, I wouldn't see them until Tuesday anyway so I'd still get them in one big lump. The only one that would really get screwed would be my sender.


----------



## Lazyman

My guess is that the filament is multi-color.


----------



## Keebler1

I have a prusa mini plus. If i want to do different colors I have to set it up ij the slicer and change filament when its time. The filament that dice tower is made of is a rainbow filament so it changes as it comes off the spool


----------



## therealSteveN

That baby is channeling Hobbits, Warlocks, and inner Earth stuff to me. I might sleep restlessly having seen it. Run Frodo run, it's after youuuuu.


----------



## pottz

tried my 3rd beer another ipa from twisted brewing co.dripping springs texas.8.5% abv.not a winner for me on this one,too bitter for my taste.im at 2-1 good so far.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we are getting *CLOSER TO GOAL* :<)))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

While y'all been waiting for beer to show up, I've been weaving wood.










Over a week to get to that point, but I think it looks pretty cool, and the second one will go together a lot more easily.


----------



## EricFai

That looks sharp Dave, great job.


----------



## splintergroup

Plenty of laundry box ventilation for your unmentionables 8^)


----------



## pottz

looking real good buddy


----------



## bndawgs

I've spent the day trying to work up the courage to eat something. Neighbors had a party last night and i might have had just a little too much to drink. If I never see Hennessey again, it'll be too soon.


----------



## controlfreak

> I ve spent the day trying to work up the courage to eat something. Neighbors had a party last night and i might have had just a little too much to drink. If I never see Hennessey again, it ll be too soon.
> 
> - Steve


Hair of the dog, I would have had a bloody mary before ten!


----------



## pottz

> I ve spent the day trying to work up the courage to eat something. Neighbors had a party last night and i might have had just a little too much to drink. If I never see Hennessey again, it ll be too soon.
> 
> - Steve


whenever i face the morning after a little too much fun i dont wont anything to eat,just chill out for the day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

quiet when Kenny not here LMAO :<)))))))))


----------



## duckmilk

> whenever i face the morning after a little too much fun i dont wont anything but chili to start the day.
> 
> - pottz


Actually, in college, we went to the best mexican restaurant the morning after, usually enchiladas.


----------



## pottz

> whenever i face the morning after a little too much fun i dont wont anything but chili to start the day.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Actually, in college, we went to the best mexican restaurant the morning after, usually enchiladas.
> 
> - duckmilk


lol-no that would not be what id start the day after with.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Amateurs!

Drinking chemistry 101:

The liver is storage reservoir for vitamin B used to break down alcohol in body. Once you deplete short term reserves (2nd-3rd drink), it has to break down liver fibers to reach more Vit B. The long term vit B conversion process is really slow, and alcohol conversion slows considerably.

SO After night of heavy drinking; 
take a mega B complex vitamin (500-1000% of daily dose), acetaminophen, and an anti-acid if you have weak stomach. Wash it down with 50/50 sports drink/water; if you didn't end night with water or soda chasers. Then sleep.

Mega dose Vitamin B supplements your liver enzymes to help break down alcohol faster. Acetaminophen reduces the pain of dehydration. The sports drink provides some potassium and fluids to replace what was lost. It also gives body some glucose (energy) to help things repair while you sleep.

Next day you will be tired, dehydrated, and hungry; maybe a lessor headache or something easily fixed with ibuprofen or acetaminophen and fluids with breakfast. :-(0)

If you go to the ER for 'the movie star' alcohol detox; you get same chemicals (vitamin B, K, glucose, and fluids) via IV.

Warning: Don't be a Klutz. Do not take vitamin B before/during drinking binge! There will be almost NO buzz until your blood alcohol is dangerously high; Then WAM the liver/kidneys get tired!! Become instant fall down drunk, possibly heading to ER for a 12 hour detox regiment.

May all be a better educated alcoholic!


----------



## pottz

thanks klutz.ive known about the vitamin b thing for many years i just never think about doing it when i need it.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm printing that out to keep in my wallet


----------



## pottz

> I m printing that out to keep in my wallet
> 
> - Steve


id lose it,im having it tattooed on my…....never mind where-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

Or just do the other. Instead of having another, say no thanks I'm good. I know Ima wimp.


----------



## pottz

from joke of the day,captainklutz


----------



## drsurfrat

So if my 'friend' only walks 10 mi per week, and drinks about 2 six-packs a week, 4 MPG aint so good…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So if my friend only walks 10 mi per week, and drinks about 2 six-packs a week, 4 MPG aint so good…
> 
> - drsurfrat


2 six-packs would be 144 oz. if 12 oz. cans or 1.125 gallons, 10 miles and 1.125 gallons gets you 8.88mpg, not great but better than some trucks I've driven.


----------



## EarlS

I'm back from the great north woods of Michigan where I samples a lot of sadly mediocre local brews. We started out on Mackinac Island. Had beer flights for several, but none really stood out, rented a bike and did the mandatory 8.2 mile ride around the island at a snail's pace. Had another beer flight after that, none particularly noteworthy. Dinner and whatever beer I had was also forgettable. Last night was our 29th anniversary and sadly, dinner and the beers tasted like they had been sitting around for the the last 29 years. Best thing I had to eat was a croissant in Petosky, might be the best one I've ever had. Best part of the trip was seeing my oldest daughter and having a short vacation with my wife.

Now that I'm back home I can get some tasty local suds for tomorrow night when I read all of the reveals. BTW - I'm very tempted to post my reveal tonight just because Kenny is out of town.


----------



## HokieKen

No he's not Earl. He's back home and all geared up for tomorrow so behave yourself!


----------



## HokieKen

> from joke of the day,captainklutz
> 
> - pottz


I bet, if I really commit to it, I can switch those numbers next year.


----------



## therealSteveN

So 22 miles, and 900 gallons. That is a notable goal. Giving you my best now in case you succumb to the beers.


----------



## drsurfrat

> Woo Hoo! That closes it down, everybody has recieved their package  That'll put reveals on Tuesday boys. Make sure you take pictures of what you recieve and post them and tell us who sent it and about what it is. Reveals will officially be open *at 12:00am EDT on Tuesday* . You can post at will any time after that!
> 
> - HokieKen


18 hrs and counting.

I start a new job tomorrow, so I might be a bit less chatty for a while. I will still make the reveal, of course.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang, I guess I get about 2 mpg.


----------



## pottz

> Dang, I guess I get about 2 mpg.
> 
> - duckmilk


hell if count whiskey and wine im probably less than that duck.


----------



## HokieKen

3.5 hours until reveals and I'm sucking down my last swap beer


----------



## duckmilk

^ Well I'll join in after I get my breakfast and coffee and watch the weather and …


----------



## duckmilk

Wait, 3.5 hours??? It's only 7:45 here


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. Kenny thinks I am going to wait 3.5 hours.


----------



## drsurfrat

Midnight . I thought you meant noon tomorrow, but that would be PM. Bad day for me and simple counting math. 128 oz in a gallon.


----------



## pottz

yeah i thought it was noon tuesday ? maybe kenny's had one too many swap beers and thinks it's already tomorrow ?


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all can wait til noon if you want but midnight is launch time ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Hey noone has decide what the next swap is yet….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey noone has decide what the next swap is yet….


Not it!


----------



## Lazyman

To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".

Now where did put all those pictures I took.


----------



## pottz

> Y'all can wait til noon if you want but midnight is launch time ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


midnight ! east or west coast ? oh hell you'll see mine sometime when i can.


----------



## pottz

> To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".
> 
> Now where did put all those pictures I took.
> 
> - Lazyman


VIRGIN, i like that nathan.to be new and fresh again….......ahhh only in my dreams.i gotta live with old and tired!!!!


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey what do you guys use to finish turned cups or mugs??


----------



## pottz

> To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".
> 
> Now where did put all those pictures I took.
> 
> - Lazyman


i wont need to wait my sender forgot to take pic's so ill do double duty showing his and my work.no problem i covered the bases.


----------



## pottz

> Hey what do you guys use to finish turned cups or mugs??
> 
> - Bill Berklich


never done mugs bill but id probably go with an epoxy coating of some sort.check out some past beer swap projects i think i saw some mugs done.


----------



## therealSteveN

> To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".
> 
> Now where did put all those pictures I took.
> 
> - Lazyman


Picchurs, we were supposed to take picchurs?


----------



## pottz

> To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".
> 
> Now where did put all those pictures I took.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Picchurs, we were supposed to take picchurs?
> 
> - therealSteveN


he was just joking,all you were supposed to do is send beer,and drink beer! it's simple.pictures,who wants evidence ?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Drsurfrat sent me an insulated can holder that is spring loaded and inspiring sayings on a wheel. They were made from reclaimed oak. Awesome job Mike! Kenny said we could post now. My friends liked the beer, I know it's sacrilege not drinking beer. My friends love the swap because they know they get to drink some beer.


----------



## drsurfrat

I received my package form duckmilk and couldn't be more pleased. It is great, and worthy of copying.










It is great to get beers that I can't get here, especially when they are only available from the brewery itself. And yes, it took about 15 min to get through the bulletproof packaging. - worth every minute.



















The item was a folding stool that is stunning. It sets up dead flat and rock solid. The leather lined beer holder is duck's design addition. Lucky for me it doesn't fit a wineglass, or my better half would 'adopt' it. It even came with a puzzle (I love puzzles), a piece of raw wood from the build to guess the species.

Here it is in use. (There are 3 west-coast-cut tri tips in that Weber and a steam in the beer holder, life is good)


----------



## Lazyman

A great start. I really like that folding table Duck. I am going to save that idea.

Here is the jackpot that I got from Earl. 
A great selection of brews-still working my way through.
One casualty during shipping. Looks almost like it imploded.








And like an idiot several cans were not facing front for the photo so here they are



























And as we have come to expect from Earl, his project was over the top. A giant coaster for all of the beer that he sent that doubles as a checkers board. It is actually 2 pieces that are held together when closed and setup with neo magnets. It is made from walnut, maple, cherry boarder and rosewood splines. The checker pieces are bloodwood and walnut. The finish on everything is flawless and resisted the beer from the broken bottle so it is good to go as a coaster.




























The bottom/inside has compartments for storing the pieces. Each piece also has a magnet in it which holds them in stacks for storage but also keeps them joined when kinged. 









Very cool Earl. Thanks for the great beer stash and the fantastic coaster. You've got me thinking about making some chess pieces to go with it now but mostly because I want to display it.


----------



## bndawgs




----------



## DavePolaschek

Excellent job, Mike, Duck, and Earl! Way to go!


----------



## HokieKen

Let's have these righted for a better look at this cool stuff!


----------



## HokieKen

First three are outta the park! Love the insulator and the wheel of inspiration. Definitely outside the box projects. That's how these swaps stay fresh!

Duck, that stool is awesome! Another unique idea  And very practical too. How big is that thing? Shipping must have been a bear!

Earl as usual, some tight, precise work man! And a very cool idea. I always like the drinkinv games we get )

Be back shortly with my goodies


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some amazing projects so far. All three are great. Duck I really like that table. Earl, once again, a work of art. Mike, that holder is just so creative.


----------



## JD77

I'm happy to say that I am the recipient of Jeff's skill and his local brewing. He made me a really nice two-tone beer caddy.


















I'm sad to say the all important contents are already gone but it included several really nice brews which I have never had.









Thanks Jeff!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Wow guys!
Absolutely amazing work on all 3 so far. I want to know more about that beer cooler thingy.
So jealous of that checkerboard. 
And that stool looks like a good project to add to my long list of things to do.


----------



## Keebler1

Michael Schnorr i believe MikeACG but I could be wrong sent me these goodies. He made coasters that look like keebler cookies made of pine and walnut and sent this holder with it. I love it. Have only made it through 2 beers so far. The peninsula point was a good one but the lemon fish wasnt great but I still enjoyed drinking it cause I have never had something like it before. Thanks for the awesome items


----------



## HokieKen

Here's what I got from Bill Berklich )










A really cool tote that has leather sides. Bill decided to leave the dividers out so that I could repurpose it as I desire. It will definitely be used for something other than beer. I love beer but I just don't need to carry around a sixer very often… And when I do, a cooler is in order.

Second is a bloodwood bottle opener he turned. I have quite the collection of bottle openers nowadays from these swaps and I love them. This one will fit nicely in with my other turned ones and my Bottle Mallet  I meant to take a group photo but forgot. I will try to do that when I get home tonight.

And finally for the project portion, a really nice and really heavy Osage Orange bowl Bill turned. It has a piece of cork on the bottom to keep it from sliding around. I like the size and shape a lot. When I finally found Bill's note (it was taped to the box under the shipping label - I would have missed it if he hadn't given me a heads-up) I discovered it was a purposeful bowl. Bill did some research about VA and found out that peanuts are one of our main crops. So he made me a nut bowl that won't flip over or slide off the table after I've had a few ;-) And it's a great idea and great design. And actually, will be used for exactly what it is intended!



















So the projects were all great! Thanks Bill  But the beers!!!! The beers were perfect! All IPAs selected by Bill. For a guy who isn't a big fan of IPAs, he sure did a helluva job picking them out.









I had the final one last night. Here are some individual portraits 









A Girl Named Egypt was my least favorite. It's a good beer and I'm sure a lot of people like it. But it was too heavy on the spices for me. I dislike the spice flavor of Chai Tea and this reminded me of that. But, it had a hint of orange to balance it, just not enough of a balance for me. I would definitely recommend trying it though because it is a quality beer and is very unique. The perceived shortcomings are just my particular palette.










The second one I tried was Juicy New England IPA from Petosky Brewing. I generally like NEIPAs and "juicy" and "hazy" are good indicator words that I'll like a beer. This one was a little underwhelming in flavor compared to others in this same style but was still a good beer and a very pleasant drinking experience.










Next up was the 51K IPA from Blackrocks Brewery. Home run on this one  I liked this one a lot. It had a very "earthy" flavor with just a hint of citrus to balance it out. It had enough ABV to lend a pleasant little buzz too. For a beer so full of flavor, it was a surprisingly light. Two or three of these by a campfire in hunting camp would be just this side of heaven  If I were in Bill's neck o the woods, this one would definitely be a staple for my beer fridge.










Norm's Raggedy Ass was another one that's right in line with what I really like in a beer. It had a really good pine flavor with a good balance of fruity taste to even it out. Unlike the 51K though, Norm's sit pretty heavy in the belly. Which isn't always a bad thing. It was a 16 ouncer though so that may have had something to do with it. Good IBU and ABV contents left a nice aftertaste and pleasant buzz. It's one of those beers you enjoy but don't necessarily feel like a second one because you simply don't need another one.










Rezolute IPA was another good beer with a good hoppy taste. It was a little heavy on the flavor I thought though. It was one you nurse because there's nothing light about it. If you like heavy hops and lots of different flavors mingling, it's a good one. Wasn't one of my favorites of the lot but still a very good beer.










Next up, M-43 from Old Nation Brewery is a great beer. Great flavor and a nice aftertaste. Lots of different flavors in this one too but they all play together really well. It has a light feel in spite of the heavily hopped flavor and a nice sligtly fruity taste that will probably send you back to the fridge for a second one 










Finally, the B-43 is basically the same beer as the M-43 but somehow they remove residual sugars so it's a low-carb offering. It was a good beer too but I would personally recommend the M-43 instead unless you're just counting carbs. Removing the sugars also removed some of the flavor and makes it a less robust version of the M-43. Still a pretty good beer, just not as good as its brother ;-)

So there you have it! An excellent swap package from Bill Berklich as usual. Thanks again Bill!!


----------



## HokieKen

A really nice looking tote from a swap newb! Excellent work jeff, please come back next summer  Great looking lineup of brews too!

Mike always comes up with something extremely unique and personalized and this one's no different  I love the Fudge Stripes coasters and the Keebler tree holder! That's absolutely fantastic! Keebler, be VERY careful when drinking that Yooper Ale because you will be very sad when it's gone forever ;-) Mike sent me a couple of those in a previous swap and it's a fantastic beer! Lemon Fish beer though? Gross! ;-p


----------



## pottz

wow some real cool stuff so far,projects are definitely getting elevated over the years since this started.


----------



## HokieKen

I've replaced *S R* with *C* in the OP for everyone who has revealed. That way we can keep track of who's left to reveal their package.


----------



## doubleG469

Yes sorry Pottz I am notorious for not taking pics of my swap items. It's just not what I am focused on at the time and then they are wrapped and ready to go. Maybe one day, but now it's a thing so I think I'll just go with it.


----------



## doubleG469

Got mine from JD77 I would assume since he's in Arkansas! Some very cool brews and very nicely done koozies.


















I will have to do an update when I have time to drink them all and thoughts!

Thank you!


----------



## pottz

> Yes sorry Pottz I am notorious for not taking pics of my swap items. It's just not what I am focused on at the time and then they are wrapped and ready to go. Maybe one day, but now it's a thing so I think I'll just go with it.
> 
> - doubleG469


no problem gary ill get yours posted when i get home tonight.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## HokieKen

Those coozies look really nice! The glue ups and turning on those was probably no walk in the park. Nice job JD77!


----------



## therealSteveN

My swap came from Lazyman Nathan, and as everyone always says, nothing Lazy about him at all, but yes he does thing smarter.

I'll start with the gifts. He made me a Basket Illusion Beer glass surround, that has a SW almost Indian look about it. Absolutely awesome to see, I hope the pics I took do it justice. Plus he sent me a proper beer glass that will do 16 ounces, and a good head. I can quit drinking out of water glasses. I won't know how to act. Without further ado.

The shipping folks tried their best to destroy the box, but everything inside was as well packed as you could hope for, no breakage, no problems.










The Surround and my new beer glass. Not being a turner I am not up on all the possible things you can do. I read up on the basket illusion, and I don't need to tell you turners the amount of time involved, I am very happy to have this piece so I can look at it and consider a person I've never met outside of words typed, and that they would do something like this. I think it's pretty amazing. I'm touched. Also a true convert to these swaps, if it's something that I feel I can do something worthwhile, I'm in.




























Nathan also made me a pair of coasters, a Cherry and a Maple. My 2 favorite woods. Seeing that it's just Peg and I the perfect number too. The Maple will nest just perfectly inside the Cherry one, so a small footprint.










It's here I have sad news. I am on a drug before a test I am to have this coming Friday, and all the info given me about it says NO ALCOHOL!!!!!!!! So sadly I've not yet tasted any of the 9 beers Nathan sent me. I have to say I was very tempted, and it's been all I could do to keep my Alcohol drinking Wife, yep she loves her a beer, some wine, or even that HARD stuff….. Anyhow keeping her out of the stash until I could also taste has been a chore.

Here they are many a Stout, Porter, and Dark lovely. Also a few Ales, and straight beers. I think I'm gonna have some fun. I'll find out Friday how long until I can drink the demon water, hopefully not long. 

Currently I'm just gonna post a few group shots. I'll do a closer zoom in once I try them out.



















Nathan, thank you very much for your good work, and bless you for your beer choices, they look to be strong in my wheelhouse.

Kenny thanks much for running this thing, well done.

Everyone. Thanks, it's been a blast.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

PLEASE HURRY im curious what Kenny made :<))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Jeff, Mike, Bill, JD, and Nathan!

Nathan, the basketwork koozie is a real looker!

JD, good work with the koozies!

Bill, the bowl is a nice one! I'm always trying to turn things lighter; thanks for the reminder that sometimes heavier is good!

Mike, nice personalization for our cookie elf!

Jeff, a nice tote!

Earl, that's a lovely tubafor coaster!

Duck, that's a great stool/table! Looking forward to the project write-up so I can steal that idea!

Mike, interesting koozie, and great inspirational saying selector!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow! That koozie is really sweet Nathan! Looking forward to the project post on that thing. Not sure where I would even start…


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job on the projects so far.
I see a couple of Saturdays being spent at Natha s at some point learning basket illusion.


----------



## doubleG469

> Those coozies look really nice! The glue ups and turning on those was probably no walk in the park. Nice job JD77!
> 
> - HokieKen


They are very nice, I have never tried to turn a Koozie but now it's on the list. Wood combo are excellent choices.


----------



## jeffski1

Keebler's package included these goodies. A great mug with a Texas emblem and a bottle opener. I was out of town and now back to work and once I finish my 12 hr.'s shifts this week I'll be working on those beers Keebler. I can't wait. And thanks for your note


----------



## jeffski1

Wow great projects everyone.

JD I'm glad you liked everything. The tote required some assembly in getting those beers in there lol.


----------



## HokieKen

That mug looks awesome Keebler! I like that style of opener too


----------



## EarlS

I won't get my reveal pics posted until tonight. Meanwhile, over lunch I can drool over the other ones.

Keebler's TX coozie - wood and resin? Also, inquiring minds want to know what the turned item is used for??

Nathan - how do you make something like the basket illusion effect on a lathe?? That looks amazing.

JD77 - inset panels on a coozie? More turning skills that are WAY beyond me.

Bill - nice leather work, reminds me of the fine beer carrier you made me. Same with the awesome bottle opener. Hopefully Kenny uses his as much (or more) as I use mine. But the best item has to be the nut bowl!! Now Kenny has someplace to put his nuts.

The cookies coasters for Keebler look too realistic. I want cookies that size.

Nice looking two-tone caddy from Jeff as well, complete with dividers to keep the beer cans from sliding around if there are less than a 6-pack.

Rotating quotes on a wooden beer coozie with a swing top - almost seems like a beer drinking challenge - read a quote, drink a beer, repeat.

Duck's chair is brilliant as always - what kind of wood?

I think there might have been more, but for some reason the posts before that didn't have pictures.


----------



## Lazyman

> - HokieKen


I agree, I am looking forward to a closer look at those.

GW, 
Bummer on the delay due to the test. Hopefully, you be ready to sample soon and hopefully, some of them are worth drinking. You said you liked them dark so that's what I looked for, especially from breweries that I have had good luck with. Not a big dark beer drinker myself (though I do usually like the coppery IPAs) so I have not tried most of them but got extras on a few of the more interesting ones so I can sample them myself.

The first of the beers that I tried from Earl was this cherry blonde because he said it was one of his favorites. I figured it would make a good photo for the project posting later. 









I had a flash back to some cough medicine when I was a kid. Funny how a flavor can take you back, especially to a bad memory.

This IPA was fantastic.










This amber ale also from Big Grove was good too. Sort of like Fat Tire but a little smoother. 









I didn't take a picture of the Tip the Cow chocolate coffee milk stout but I enjoyed it more that I expected. At first it was sort of a shock to my taste buds but after nursing it for a little while, it grew on me.


----------



## Keebler1

The mug is 3d printed with resin cast then sanded and hollowed. The turned item has a bottle opener on one end and a tab opener on the other both work however you position it they dont have to be in one spot to open if that makes sense


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey what do you guys use to finish turned cups or mugs??
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I've used Alumilite Amazing Clear Cast epoxy for the mugs I've done Bill. Applied in several very thin coats on the lathe and left it running at low speed while it cured so it didn't pool in the bottom.


----------



## doubleG469

Here ya go.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow. That's cool.


----------



## drsurfrat

Me and realSteve got some of the same TX beers. very cool.

This one is going smoothly.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Excellent beer and amazing wood work guys.


----------



## Lazyman

Confession. Duck, Gary and I had an expedition to White Rock Ale House to sample their beers and we came home with a few. Most of mine didn't survive the time between the expedition and ship date.

Did you say to join you? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok looks like we are posting so… I LOVE THESE SWAPS!!! Potzz sent me an amazing collection of beer and support equipment! All the way from California too.










I received a wide variety of CA Beer from Firestorm, Smog City, and a Modelito (there was a second one but even through the packing UPS managed to crush it). All of them are excellent.










I won't steal all his post thunder but what cool stuff. A nice beefy opener in birch, a beautiful deep bowl in Silver Oak with Paduk accent and Cocbolo and sandstoneCoasters. And great back stories on the wood too.










My wife's comment on seeing the Coasters was, "well I guess we need a new table!" She never says that about my stuff. I guess 2×4s don't impress her 



















Oh, notice that there are Beer Nuts in the bowl - he sent that too. I already ate most of them before I took the pic.


----------



## pottz

> Me and realSteve got some of the same TX beers. very cool.
> 
> This one is going smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


got some of those from gary myself


----------



## HokieKen

You retired guys make me jealous.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow those coasters are fantastic pottz! The bowl too but I especially like the coasters  Nice package for Bill


----------



## Bluenote38

> Here s what I got from Bill Berklich )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool tote that has leather sides. Bill decided to leave the dividers out so that I could repurpose it as I desire. It will definitely be used for something other than beer. I love beer but I just don t need to carry around a sixer very often… And when I do, a cooler is in order.
> 
> Second is a bloodwood bottle opener he turned. I have quite the collection of bottle openers nowadays from these swaps and I love them. This one will fit nicely in with my other turned ones and my Bottle Mallet  I meant to take a group photo but forgot. I will try to do that when I get home tonight.
> 
> And finally for the project portion, a really nice and really heavy Osage Orange bowl Bill turned. It has a piece of cork on the bottom to keep it from sliding around. I like the size and shape a lot. When I finally found Bill s note (it was taped to the box under the shipping label - I would have missed it if he hadn t given me a heads-up) I discovered it was a purposeful bowl. Bill did some research about VA and found out that peanuts are one of our main crops. So he made me a nut bowl that won t flip over or slide off the table after I ve had a few ;-) And it s a great idea and great design. And actually, will be used for exactly what it is intended!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the projects were all great! Thanks Bill  But the beers!!!! The beers were perfect! All IPAs selected by Bill. For a guy who isn t a big fan of IPAs, he sure did a helluva job picking them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the final one last night. Here are some individual portraits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Girl Named Egypt was my least favorite. It s a good beer and I m sure a lot of people like it. But it was too heavy on the spices for me. I dislike the spice flavor of Chai Tea and this reminded me of that. But, it had a hint of orange to balance it, just not enough of a balance for me. I would definitely recommend trying it though because it is a quality beer and is very unique. The perceived shortcomings are just my particular palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one I tried was Juicy New England IPA from Petosky Brewing. I generally like NEIPAs and "juicy" and "hazy" are good indicator words that I ll like a beer. This one was a little underwhelming in flavor compared to others in this same style but was still a good beer and a very pleasant drinking experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the 51K IPA from Blackrocks Brewery. Home run on this one  I liked this one a lot. It had a very "earthy" flavor with just a hint of citrus to balance it out. It had enough ABV to lend a pleasant little buzz too. For a beer so full of flavor, it was a surprisingly light. Two or three of these by a campfire in hunting camp would be just this side of heaven  If I were in Bill s neck o the woods, this one would definitely be a staple for my beer fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norm s Raggedy Ass was another one that s right in line with what I really like in a beer. It had a really good pine flavor with a good balance of fruity taste to even it out. Unlike the 51K though, Norm s sit pretty heavy in the belly. Which isn t always a bad thing. It was a 16 ouncer though so that may have had something to do with it. Good IBU and ABV contents left a nice aftertaste and pleasant buzz. It s one of those beers you enjoy but don t necessarily feel like a second one because you simply don t need another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rezolute IPA was another good beer with a good hoppy taste. It was a little heavy on the flavor I thought though. It was one you nurse because there s nothing light about it. If you like heavy hops and lots of different flavors mingling, it s a good one. Wasn t one of my favorites of the lot but still a very good beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, M-43 from Old Nation Brewery is a great beer. Great flavor and a nice aftertaste. Lots of different flavors in this one too but they all play together really well. It has a light feel in spite of the heavily hopped flavor and a nice sligtly fruity taste that will probably send you back to the fridge for a second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the B-43 is basically the same beer as the M-43 but somehow they remove residual sugars so it s a low-carb offering. It was a good beer too but I would personally recommend the M-43 instead unless you re just counting carbs. Removing the sugars also removed some of the flavor and makes it a less robust version of the M-43. Still a pretty good beer, just not as good as its brother ;-)
> 
> So there you have it! An excellent swap package from Bill Berklich as usual. Thanks again Bill!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Now I have to go back and drink all of them again with your "guide" ... I have to say that I've learned a lot about beers - esp. IPAs on this swap. Glad you liked them.


----------



## pottz

thanks for the kind words bill.well after dave polashek got me into the swap he says he wasn't doing it.so i just felt he needed to participate,so the birch opener is from his stash he gave me a while back.so you did get in after all-lol.hey you sharin anything with the wife,she has that,guess im not getting any look-lol.


----------



## pottz

yeah i agree with bill not being a big beer drinker you guys have educated me a lot about beer.got me too try a few i never had too.i really wanna thank kenny for running this swap,he did a great job and ive had a blast doing it.looking forward to next year.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hey what do you guys use to finish turned cups or mugs??


Epoxy if you want full-on waterproofing.

A couple-three coats of tung oil with a few weeks for each to cure if you want something more "natural".

Or if you use a wood that doesn't have a strong taste, leave the inside unfinished. That's how they did it for centuries.

Nice job, Pottz! Glad that birch found a use!


----------



## duckmilk

I received a great package from our very own "KENNY". Thanks for running this one, you did a great job as usual.
Package was wrapped really well and I even re-used some of the ziplocks to package mine to ship to Mike, it also included a nice note. Thanks Kenny!










He sent me a new glass and a really cool knife/bottle opener combo.










Close up of the knife with his stamp on it. All the guys at work were impressed.










Then the selection of beer.



















Ive only had three so far, but the one in the middle above, One Night In Maine, is going with me for after work on Thursday. The head distiller at work is going to sample it with me along with another beer I was given by the head brewer at White Rock Brewing. The three of us worked together at one time.










This Devils Backbone Vienna Lager is my favorite so far, but there was nothing wrong with the other two.



















Thanks again Kenny.


----------



## doubleG469

Pottz got all the beer I had in my house. Yes we did a little day trip to a local pub/brewery where Duck knows the head dude. got ya doubles of the good stuff they had on hand.


----------



## mikeacg

Wow! Great stuff so far!!!

I got a package from a beer swap virgin (therealSteveN - aka George) and he acquitted himself quite well! First of all, he did a magnificent packing job and it all got here in 2 pieces (He used 2 boxes! Just checking to see if you were paying attention…)

It's a beer swap so let's start with that:









A nice collection of Ohio beers in different styles - none of which I had ever tasted before! (I had Bob the Brewer stop by on Saturday and we did an official taste test with mixed results…)

Moving along to the GIFT portion of the swap:

















As you can see in the picture, I have labeled the woods George used to make this fine device. It will be a cherished part of my 6-packer collection and on display for my frequent beer drinking guests to drool over!

Here's to another successful swap!


----------



## mikeacg

> He sent me a new glass and a really cool knife/bottle opener combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kenny.
> 
> - duckmilk


Why does the glass have the Cuban flag on it Mike?


----------



## duckmilk

BTW, I made a folding stool for Mike with a built-in beer/drink holder, not a table, although a table could be made utilizing the proportions. Unfolded in sitting position it is 18" tall and the seat is 16" wide by about 13" front to back, but could be made deeper. It was patterned after one I made for myself years ago, more info in the project post when I get to that.
The legs are red oak and the seat was a mystery wood until Mike finally matched it with pecan.
And Yes, Kenny, it cost me about $79 to ship it UPS.


----------



## duckmilk

> He sent me a new glass and a really cool knife/bottle opener combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kenny.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Why does the glass have the Cuban flag on it Mike?
> 
> - mikeacg


I think he forgot where I live?


----------



## HokieKen

You're not Cuban Duck?


----------



## duckmilk

I do speak some spanish.


----------



## Lazyman

Doh! I almost forgot. Earl also included this leather leather pint sleeve that he got from Hide and Drink where he got his leather apron.


----------



## Lazyman

> You're not Cuban Duck?
> 
> - HokieKen


 This is a Cuban duck.


----------



## Keebler1

I was thinking maybe shop tools like screw drivers or marking guages or something of the likes for next swap what yall think?


----------



## HokieKen

Duck, that One Night in Maine is the only one I sent you that I've never had. I really wanted to get you the Blackberry one I discovered a while back. But unfortunately it was a limited run and is nowhere to be found. But they had that Blueberry one and O figured that would give you a little but of fruity.

That Vienna Lager is extremely popular around here too. I like it a lot myself. It's available in most restaurants on tap so I get it with dinner pretty often.

If you like it, the Mullet will be up your alley


----------



## mikeacg

Here you go guys… A Cuban Duck Sandwich!


----------



## HokieKen

> I was thinking maybe shop tools like screw drivers or marking guages or something of the likes for next swap what yall think?
> 
> - Keebler1


The first swap I participated in on LJs was a screwdriver swap. It was a lot of fun and we had a lot of cool stuff.

Marking gauges alone probably won't generate a ton of attention because not everyone uses them. But, a more general layout tool swap usually gets good participation.


----------



## mikeacg

Pottz,

Great job on your initial foray into the world of LJ swaps! Outstanding effort!!

Mike


----------



## EricFai

This looks a great swap by all. Many cool ideas many of which are over the top. And a good mix of technic on the items. Enjoying the descriptions of them all.

Great job to all

The tool swap may be interesting, depends on the time line for me though. I have a daughter getting married, and I need to finish her keepsake piece first.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> Great job on your initial foray into the world of LJ swaps! Outstanding effort!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


thanks mike it was a lot of fun.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I was thinking maybe shop tools like screw drivers or marking guages or something of the likes for next swap what yall think?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> The first swap I participated in on LJs was a screwdriver swap. It was a lot of fun and we had a lot of cool stuff.
> 
> Marking gauges alone probably won't generate a ton of attention because not everyone uses them. But, a more general layout tool swap usually gets good participation.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think that was my second swap. I remember I signed up with no idea how to make one, much less a set, and no lathe or drill press either. I was just about to drop when Ken jumped in and talked me through it. I managed to make a set using a band saw and files. One of my favorite swaps, quite a challenge.


----------



## EarlS

Ok - you've all waited long enough - I saved the best for last. Woodmaster1 (George) got his swap item done almost before the swap started since he was going in for hand surgery. I hope his recovery and therapy is going well. I'm glad he was able to participate.

In his note, he explained that he like to come up with a theme. His theme was based around Voodoo Ranger V2K IPA. Nice bitterness with grapefruit and just a bit of guava which was perfect for the summer heat. Sadly, I only got to drink half of the six pack since SWMBO liked it so much she took care of the other half.










And here's what he made to hold the 6-pack:





































It's a cherry box with a flat slab walnut top that just happens to have a maple skull, blood wood, well, blood, and quarter sawn sycamore for the cleaver. I almost lost it to my youngest daughter who likes boxes and thought this one was especially cool. I did manage to hide it until she went back to school. I'm planning to make some inserts so I can store some of the small fancy tools inside the box instead of tossed in a tool box.

Thanks so much George!!!!


----------



## pottz

thats pretty cool,heck i feel bad about sending mine i a card board one now-lol.


----------



## duckmilk

That is very unique, good job George!



> Duck, that One Night in Maine is the only one I sent you that I've never had. I really wanted to get you the Blackberry one I discovered a while back. But unfortunately it was a limited run and is nowhere to be found. But they had that Blueberry one and O figured that would give you a little but of fruity.
> 
> That Vienna Lager is extremely popular around here too. I like it a lot myself. It's available in most restaurants on tap so I get it with dinner pretty often.
> 
> If you like it, the Mullet will be up your alley
> 
> - HokieKen


The other beer I'm sharing with my distiller friend is a PB&J beer from our brewing friend. Should be an interesting mix of brews.


----------



## HokieKen

Love that box Earl! Great work WM1 . Voodoo ranger is a great line of IPAs too.

Long day back to work. Time for some whittling and beer.


----------



## pottz

ok finally got home so i can post,i hate being late to a party.well my sender was gary aka doubleg469.sent a nice selection of beers from white rock brewing and one from twisted brewing in texas.he paid good attention to my comments of what i like or wanted too try.have tried a few so far,pretty tasty brews.his project was a beer caddy with my name on one side and beer swap on the other cut in with a cnc then filled with epoxy.gonna make a real nice reminder of my swap.you wont see his posted as a project though,he was so excited he forgot to take pic's.thank you gary.cant wait till next year.


----------



## duckmilk

> To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".
> 
> - Lazyman


To reinforce what Nathan posted, too many times participants have mixed up the tag words or tagged their project wrong, this causes the projects to be listed in different places and makes it hard to find them. Please use beer swap 2021 exactly as it is written, don't run the words together or mixup the wording or your project will end up in the far reaches of LJ space where no one will find it.


----------



## drsurfrat

> You're not Cuban Duck?
> - HokieKen
> ...
> This is a Cuban duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


So if it looks like a duck, and talks like duckmilk, it must be a Cuban.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric what would work for you as far as ship date is concerned for next swap? Im gonna look at it tonight or this week and put it together. Ill see if I can make it work for everyone


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Gary! Pottz's reveal will bring us to a wrap fellas. Thanks for everyone taking time to post a reveal today  And thanks to everyone for participating! Especially you new guys, please come back next summer and play again. I don't think anybody got a package they can complain about. Except maybe Duck. But some unlucky soul has to get stuck with me every year. This was just his year to take one for the team!

I'm calling it done boys. But by all means, keep the thread alive as long as you want. I'll keep talking about beer and making stuff as long as someone else wants to!


----------



## HokieKen

> Eric what would work for you as far as ship date is concerned for next swap? Im gonna look at it tonight or this week and put it together. Ill see if I can make it work for everyone
> 
> - Keebler1


It'll be the last one of the year Keebler. Might as well stretch it out to around Thanksgiving or so.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Eric what would work for you as far as ship date is concerned for next swap? Im gonna look at it tonight or this week and put it together. Ill see if I can make it work for everyone
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> It'll be the last one of the year Keebler. Might as well stretch it out to around Thanksgiving or so.
> 
> - HokieKen


what is the next one ? ? :<))))


----------



## drsurfrat

Kenny, what about the secret Santa swap? Doesn't that have a Thanksgiving timeline?


----------



## EricFai

Keebler, my daughter is getting married at the end of October. I have one piece almost complete, needs finish. And thinking about a yard game for her too.

Thanksgiving might be tight, but a couple of weeks later might work.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, what about the secret Santa swap? Doesn t that have a Thanksgiving timeline?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Yeah but that's a seperate thing just for the HPOYD gang. For the most part there's not a lot of cross-contamination ;-) In fact, I think you and I are the only ones who pee in both pools!


----------



## HokieKen

> Keebler, my daughter is getting married at the end of October. I have one piece almost complete, needs finish. And thinking about a yard game for her too.
> 
> Thanksgiving might be tight, but a couple of weeks later might work.
> 
> - Eric


We usually end it around Thanksgiving so folks don't feel rushed to finish a swap project and Christmas gifts at the same time. But I see no issue with stretching it out a bit either. People can finish early if they choose to.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Kenny, SteveN, Woodmaster, and Gary! Looks like there was good stuff all around on this swap!

Mike, the HPOYDSS isn't part of the normal swap rotation, but whoever runs the next one should end it before thanksgiving, maybe with a reveal after, but you definitely need to leave people time for Christmas projects. And trying to ship stuff for a swap during Christmas season is… I'll-advised.

If you do one or two weeks to sign up, progress by October 18, and ship by November 12th, that should work pretty well, I'd guess. Maybe a little tight, but not horrible.

Edit to add, Kenny, I'm peeing in that pool this year.


----------



## EricFai

Kenny, what is the HPOYD gang?


----------



## Keebler1

Shop tool swap is up.


----------



## HokieKen

Handplanes of Your Dreams thread Eric. We have a Secret Santa exchange over there this year.


----------



## pottz

kenny if you didn't know it this swap was a record high for posts.congrats on another highly successful swap.


----------



## duckmilk

That's because you kept talking Pottz ;-)))


----------



## duckmilk

> You're not Cuban Duck?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> This is a Cuban duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I'm much more handsome than that Nathan, and you know it.


----------



## duckmilk

Just got off of a zoom CE meeting on cardiology, it taught me how much I have forgotten.


----------



## pottz

> That s because you kept talking Pottz ;-)))
> 
> - duckmilk


lmao, yeah thats the truth.pretty much any thread im on gets big numbers.


----------



## Lazyman

> You're not Cuban Duck?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> This is a Cuban duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I m much more handsome than that Nathan, and you know it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Only because you wear a hat.


----------



## pottz

> You're not Cuban Duck?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> This is a Cuban duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I m much more handsome than that Nathan, and you know it.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Only because you wear a hat.
> 
> - Lazyman


his beak is smaller too ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> his beak is smaller too ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Says you.


----------



## duckmilk

Great projects and comaradie folks, I'll get mine posted tomorrow


----------



## pottz

> Great projects and comaradie folks, I ll get mine posted tomorrow
> 
> - duckmilk


+1 duck,a great group to play with.


----------



## therealSteveN

> To be clear for you swap virgins, you are showing pictures of what you received, not what you sent. After what you sent is shown by your recipient, then post a project and tag it with "beer swap 2021".
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> To reinforce what Nathan posted, too many times participants have mixed up the tag words or tagged their project wrong, this causes the projects to be listed in different places and makes it hard to find them. Please use beer swap 2021 exactly as it is written, don t run the words together or mixup the wording or your project will end up in the far reaches of LJ space where no one will find it.
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks to both of you for the heads up. Left to my own devices I can screw up pretty much anything. :_Q

Now for the screwdriver, layout tool swap are we still sending beer along? That was equally as much fun as the project part.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks to both of you for the heads up. Left to my own devices I can screw up pretty much anything. :_Q
> 
> Now for the screwdriver, layout tool swap are we still sending beer along? That was equally as much fun as the project part.
> 
> - therealSteveN


i dont think it's required but ill bet no one would complain-lol.


----------



## HokieKen

Folks often send "bonus" items in the tool swaps. Tony sent me pancakes and coffee one year and Earl sent me some corny stuff ;-) So a couple of local beers would be good packing material


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - another great beer swap - thanks for running it.

Will the handworks show get in the way next year?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Beer Swap will just wind down a little earlier next year. Or maybe a little later. Either way, I'll be doing both ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I edited the OP to add what post the reveals start at and to hyperlink the "beer swap 2021" tag to link to the PROPERLY TAGGED projects


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok my project is tagged and posted. Thanks for running this swap Kenny.


----------



## EarlS

mine should be tagged as well. I never remember how to make the fancy picture box thing like Bill did.


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, Just copy and paste the "widget URL" from the embed this project right below your name at the top of the posting.


----------



## HokieKen

Bill you mentioned your wife wanted a new table to match those sweet coasters Pottz sent… Well at the park we were camping at last weekend, this table was in the visitors center:


















Big ol' sweet slab of local Walnut bookmatched about 8/4 thick and 10' long for the top and trestles made from the same tree for the base. It was a gorgeous table.


----------



## Bluenote38

Sweet!!


----------



## mikeacg

Thanks Nathan! It was easy once you explained it but by the next time I'll have forgotten again!

Mike


----------



## GR8HUNTER

only 8 tagged so sad :<((((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

WoodMaster1, your project is tagged only with "box". Can you add "beer swap 2021" to your tags?


----------



## duckmilk

I have a crew out working on our road so it may be later this afternoon before I can get a post up.


----------



## Keebler1

Eventually I will make my post. Im always late with that


----------



## Woodmaster1

> WoodMaster1, your project is tagged only with "box". Can you add "beer swap 2021" to your tags?
> 
> - HokieKen


Done


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Eventually I will make my post. Im always late with that
> 
> - Keebler1


well your busy making cookies :<))))


----------



## MikeB_UK

Great job everyone, awejome projects

Just found out I'm sitting here saving the planet


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny told me I was going to have to try a IPA so I opened one he sent. Not bad at all, of course it is only 40 IBU.


----------



## Lazyman

If you are afraid to drink any higher IBU IPAs, Duck, I will be glad to help you out.


----------



## Lazyman

I always assume I am saving the planet one beer at a time.


----------



## pottz

if you wanna compare









i dont mind ipa's on the lower end but when they get up on the higher end im no longer a friend.


----------



## HokieKen

The other IPA I sent Duck was the Get Bent Mountain Nathan. It has a much higher IBU rating but I can't imagine anyone not liking that beer.

IBU numbers are nothing more than a general indicator to me anymore. I don't think of it as any real, direct indicator of how a beer will taste. Bitterness is really subjective. You can have a beer with 70-80 IBU that tastes sweet and fruity or you can have a beer with 50 IBU that's very harsh and heavy.


----------



## duckmilk

You're going to have to drive here to have some of that one Nathan, bring a fishing pole and catch a few for your supper too.


----------



## bndawgs

I need to try that mullet one Kenny


----------



## mikeacg

> if you wanna compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mind ipa s on the lower end but when they get up on the higher end im no longer a friend.
> 
> - pottz


And now you know why I drink the higher IBU ones!

Mike


----------



## pottz

> The other IPA I sent Duck was the Get Bent Mountain Nathan. It has a much higher IBU rating but I can t imagine anyone not liking that beer.
> 
> IBU numbers are nothing more than a general indicator to me anymore. I don t think of it as any real, direct indicator of how a beer will taste. Bitterness is really subjective. You can have a beer with 70-80 IBU that tastes sweet and fruity or you can have a beer with 50 IBU that s very harsh and heavy.
> 
> - HokieKen


the smog city beers i sent bill dont even list the IBU rating.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, a lot of beers don't have IBU ratings Pottz. I think it's something that most people aren't really paying attention to anyway.



> I need to try that mullet one Kenny
> 
> - Steve


I like Kolsches in general Steve but the Majestic Mullet is one of my favorites. A really good, easy drinking beer. Good game day beers, four or five go down smooth and you can still stand up ;-)


----------



## JD77




----------



## MikeB_UK

Never heard of IBU before, so had to google it - still don't have a clue, reckon I'll just drink em as I see em.


----------



## Lazyman

It's basically a bitterness scale like Scoville heat units are for spicy food.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> It s basically a bitterness scale like Scoville heat units are for spicy food.
> 
> - Lazyman


I got that bit - just didn't seem to match what i class as bitter, who knew there were different definitions


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## Keebler1

Next years beer swap yall will have to send me the beer you are gonna send your recipient, I will try them and if approved you can then send them to your recipient


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Next years beer swap yall will have to send me the beer you are gonna send your recipient, I will try them and if approved you can then send them to your recipient
> 
> - Keebler1


Sounds like a deal I will send the beer labeled Beer. Since it's the cheapest I can find I am sure of the quality.


----------



## pottz

> Next years beer swap yall will have to send me the beer you are gonna send your recipient, I will try them and if approved you can then send them to your recipient
> 
> - Keebler1


hey im good,i just found this brewery in afghanistan thats pretty desperate for business since we pulled out.i hear theve got this camel brew,not sure how it's done but if your good to test you got it ! hey im a people pleaser !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Some fantastic work, and very creative ideas you guys came up with.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for checking it out WBBN  I have to agree, these guys turned in some fantastic packages this year.


----------



## HokieKen

We have 11 projects that come up under the Beer Swap 2021 tag. I didn't see any others posted so they're all properly tagged  Thanks guys.

I think I've commented on all of them. If I missed anyone's it was purely oversight. There really wasn't a package in the bunch I wouldn't have been glad to receive 

There are 3 projects that haven't been posted. You guys certainly don't HAVE to post but it would be great to have 100% of this years projects show up under the project tag. So if/when you do post it, please be sure to tag it correctly.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just caught up with all the fun. You guys made some amazing and creative projects! That voodoo ranger box… so cool.


----------



## EarlS

> Just caught up with all the fun. You guys made some amazing and creative projects! That voodoo ranger box… so cool.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Speaking from personal experience - yes it is!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> We have 11 projects that come up under the Beer Swap 2021 tag. I didn t see any others posted so they re all properly tagged  Thanks guys.
> 
> I think I ve commented on all of them. If I missed anyone s it was purely oversight. There really wasn t a package in the bunch I wouldn t have been glad to receive
> 
> There are 3 projects that haven t been posted. You guys certainly don t HAVE to post but it would be great to have 100% of this years projects show up under the project tag. So if/when you do post it, please be sure to tag it correctly.
> 
> - HokieKen


And of the 11, there were 10 DT3's.


----------



## pottz

yeah the response was great,lots of comments.gotta be the best beer swap so far ?


----------



## drsurfrat

Sorry, at a loss, what's a DT3?


----------



## Keebler1

Daily top 3


----------



## duckmilk

> Sorry, at a loss, what s a DT3?
> 
> - drsurfrat


It means "we done good"!!


----------



## drsurfrat

duh, sorry


----------



## Woodmaster1

> We have 11 projects that come up under the Beer Swap 2021 tag. I didn t see any others posted so they re all properly tagged  Thanks guys.
> 
> I think I ve commented on all of them. If I missed anyone s it was purely oversight. There really wasn t a package in the bunch I wouldn t have been glad to receive
> 
> There are 3 projects that haven t been posted. You guys certainly don t HAVE to post but it would be great to have 100% of this years projects show up under the project tag. So if/when you do post it, please be sure to tag it correctly.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> And of the 11, there were 10 DT3 s.
> 
> - duckmilk


Sorry to let the group down by not being a daily top3. I guess I have to work harder next time.


----------



## drsurfrat

^ No way. That was one of the coolest, and I am not the only one to say it.


----------



## pottz

> We have 11 projects that come up under the Beer Swap 2021 tag. I didn t see any others posted so they re all properly tagged  Thanks guys.
> 
> I think I ve commented on all of them. If I missed anyone s it was purely oversight. There really wasn t a package in the bunch I wouldn t have been glad to receive
> 
> There are 3 projects that haven t been posted. You guys certainly don t HAVE to post but it would be great to have 100% of this years projects show up under the project tag. So if/when you do post it, please be sure to tag it correctly.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> And of the 11, there were 10 DT3 s.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Sorry to let the group down by not being a daily top3. I guess I have to work harder next time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


oh hell no man,you made a damn cool project and well deserved it.it's just a stupid algorithm that awards it,yours just didn't get enough comments and views in a given time frame.had nothing to do with the quality at all.those dt3 are meaningless as far as the quality of a project.you can be proud of what you created.


----------



## EarlS

> Sorry to let the group down by not being a daily top3. I guess I have to work harder next time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I can personally attest to the awesomeness of the box and the skull and cleaver on the lid. There is something about the slip top lid with the top being walnut that makes the box look better than it probably would with just a cherry top. The box catches my attention every time I go in the shop.


----------



## duckmilk

I would love to have that box WM. Is it the algorithm or just the timing of the post? Who knows?
You didn't let anyone down, LJ let your project slide. All the elements you put into it blends into a well thought out and executed piece of art. Great job sir!


----------



## pottz

> I would love to have that box WM. Is it the algorithm or just the timing of the post? Who knows?
> You didn t let anyone down, LJ let your project slide. All the elements you put into it blends into a well thought out and executed piece of art. Great job sir!
> 
> - duckmilk


+1 hey in a swap it's one for all and all for one!


----------



## HokieKen

Project Top 3s are kinda silly. The quality of your work factors in precisely zero. It's just a matter of views, comments, and favorites. And the views and comments can be your own.

So yeah, that box is pure badass and the Top 3 badge is worthless ;-)

I've even had one or two DT3s if that tells you anything. I think Earl might even have stumbled onto one once ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Project Top 3s are kinda silly. The quality of your work factors in precisely zero. It's just a matter of views, comments, and favorites. And the views and comments can be your own.
> 
> So yeah, that box is pure badass and the Top 3 badge is worthless ;-)
> 
> I've even had one or two DT3s if that tells you anything. I think Earl might even have stumbled onto one once ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


*+1 LMAO !!!!*


----------



## Lazyman

I hired a bunch of Russians to drive up my views to get DT3.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I was just being funny. I have had plenty of top 3's so I know how it works. My feelings are not hurt at all. I don't do it for that. Wait for next year's beer swap I intend to knock your socks off. I am already looking for a beer that will make a great theme.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I hired a bunch of Russians to drive up my views to get DT3.
> 
> - Lazyman


Ivan called, says he wants his money.

LOL


----------



## jeffski1

I'm probably the last person finally opening a beer from the swap. Thanks again Keebler.


----------



## EarlS

I have my idea ready for next year's beer swap. I probably should start now.

I thought DT3 was a participation award which is why Kenny and I managed to each get one. Thankfully, LJ doesn't have a review process to determine if the project is worthy of being posted.


----------



## HokieKen

Amen to that Earl. I'd still be struggling to get my first project posted if there was any sort of minimum quality criteria!


----------



## drsurfrat

Poor guys. Mine are all perfect.

... as long as they keep a 200×300 pixel image and I can stand waaaay back to get the photo.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## Keebler1

Project is up. Sorry Im lazy and just now got around to it. It could be worse I made my company wait a couple of weeks before turning bills so they could get paid.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

still 2 more need to tag theirs :<)))))))


----------



## Keebler1

Another DT3 for the beer swap


----------



## pottz

> I m probably the last person finally opening a beer from the swap. Thanks again Keebler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeff


im only half done,intend to fix that this weekend.


----------



## Keebler1

Ive only had 2 of mine. Hopefully I can finish them this weekend. May save some for next weekend before I head to La Place LA to help with disaster relief


----------



## HokieKen

My swap beers are firmly in the rear view…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My swap beers are firmly in the rear view…
> 
> - HokieKen


You're not supposed to do that while driving, it's dangerous and probably illegal, I always wait until the next rest area.


----------



## HokieKen

No, I'm pretty sure it's only illegal if you have an open bottle or can. I pour mine in a glass.


----------



## Keebler1

Only illegal if you get caught


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No, I m pretty sure it s only illegal if you have an open bottle or can. I pour mine in a glass.
> 
> - HokieKen


I wouldn't dare use a can, I don't think I'd be that accurate while trying to drive and an accidental circumcision sounds extremely unpleasant.


----------



## pottz

> Only illegal if you get caught
> 
> - Keebler1


+1 DAMHIKT !!! lol.


----------



## pottz

ok trying another of my swap beers.this one is an american ipa from white rock brewing in dallas texas called urban parakeet made with berries,piney and and white grape.abv is 6.5 % ibu is 45.this one works well for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Time for one of my favorites


----------



## Keebler1

Another swap beer tastes decent but not my favorite


----------



## pottz

thats the cool thing about this swap,we get to taste beers from different area's of the country.i gotta say you guys have educated me about beer way beyond were i was at.cheers boys.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

What do you get when you put root beer in a square glass?
.
.
.
.
.

Beer.


----------



## pottz

> What do you get when you put root beer in a square glass?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


NO! only a swapper can get by with a joke like that !!!!!


----------



## RichT

> What do you get when you put root beer in a square glass?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


That was the first post you've ever done that was short enough to read without dozing off. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## pottz

> What do you get when you put root beer in a square glass?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> That was the first post you ve ever done that was short enough to read without dozing off. Keep up the great work!!
> 
> - Rich


LMAO !


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> That was the first post you ve ever done that was short enough to read without dozing off. Keep up the great work!! - Rich


Guess, not every one reads as S-L-O-W-L-Y as you do? Did you get out the dictionary again? Or Do you need the punch line explained?

Happy to help.


----------



## RichT

> - Rich Guess, not every one reads as S-L-O-W-L-Y as you do? Did you get out the dictionary again? Or Do you need the punch line explained?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


No need to get snotty. I gave you a compliment for goodness sake.


----------



## pottz

> - Rich Guess, not every one reads as S-L-O-W-L-Y as you do? Did you get out the dictionary again? Or Do you need the punch line explained?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> No need to get snotty. I gave you a compliment for goodness sake.
> 
> - Rich


LMAO +1


----------



## therealSteveN

> Sorry to let the group down by not being a daily top3. I guess I have to work harder next time.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


It was in my top 3 of the projects made. Creative with a bit of whimsy, technically top shelf, and a feather in anyones cap to make. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## EarlS

After a groaner like that one, CaptainKlutz should have to participate in next year's beer swap as "punishment".


----------



## duckmilk

I've had 2 guys reworking the gravel road that comes in from the gate and goes around the big shop and horse barn. Spent half the morning correcting clumbsy mishaps and decided to scoop some errant gravel piles into the wheelbarrow and use it elsewhere. Why, on this good green earth, does anyone put stupid inflatable tires on a wheelbarrow???

Now I have 2 chioces:
1) Go buy a new innertube and wrestle it on the wheel and inflate it;
2) Start drinking the rest of Kenny's beer.

The poll is open guys.


----------



## drsurfrat

I will start what will probably be a unanimous vote. go drink the rest of Kenny's beer. Then tomorrow find a solid tire replacement (or Grainger) and buy more of that White Rock Blonde while you are out.


----------



## drsurfrat

OK duck here's some encouragement - from you!


----------



## duckmilk

Great links Mike, I might have found one at Grainger that would fit, but I would have to buy 2 because of different tire diameters.
I might stop at O'Reillys and see if they know of something better than Slime since this appears to be leaking at the valve stem.
BTW, this wheelbarrow is also called a hand truck, who knew?


----------



## HokieKen

If this tells you anything, the wheel on my wheelbarrow has been flat for well over a year. I've had a lot of beer in that time ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

If you were in this area Mike, I would take you to White Rock. To just go buy beer it is a long drive, over 60 miles.


----------



## drsurfrat

I thought a hand truck was a 2 wheel dolly. Like everything else, probably depends on where you are in the country - and what your grandpa called it.

Ha, even for Texas (OK, maybe not west Texas), that's a long drive, especially when there is probably perfectly good beer much closer.


----------



## duckmilk

That gives me a great idea Kenny! I'll wait till the wife gets back and we can shovel it into the tractor bucket. Let the tractor do the hard part, aka work smarter, not harder.


----------



## duckmilk

> I thought a hand truck was a 2 wheel dolly. Like everything else, probably depends on where you are in the country - and what your grandpa called it.
> 
> - drsurfrat


Me too but that's what McMaster-Carr had it listed as, with pictures even.


----------



## duckmilk

Doh, just measured the other tire, it is the same dia. as the one at Grainger. That means the 2 on it are different sizes.


----------



## splintergroup

> I ve had 2 guys reworking the gravel road that comes in from the gate and goes around the big shop and horse barn. Spent half the morning correcting clumbsy mishaps and decided to scoop some errant gravel piles into the wheelbarrow and use it elsewhere. Why, on this good green earth, does anyone put stupid inflatable tires on a wheelbarrow???
> 
> Now I have 2 chioces:
> 1) Go buy a new innertube and wrestle it on the wheel and inflate it;
> 2) Start drinking the rest of Kenny s beer.
> 
> The poll is open guys.
> 
> - duckmilk


Find a solid wheel/tire. I got tired of the goatheads (puncture vine) killing my tubes. The flat free wheel has the compliance of a tire/tube but no more freaking flats!


----------



## EricFai

You could check Northern Tool, I think they have a selection, or Tractor Supply. Not sure what stores are in your area.


----------



## duckmilk

That is what I'm looking for Splint and Grainger has one that will fit.

Both are in the area Eric, TS is close and NT is about 35 miles. I'll check.


----------



## Keebler1

I know im late why not finish the beer while working on the wheel barrow


----------



## Lazyman

There flat free tires on Amazon and I think that harbor Freight may have one too. What size do you need.


----------



## splintergroup

I found mine on Amazon (single wheel/tire). You need to know the tire size, hub ID, and hub width. Got a pair for my hand truck as well (damn goatheads!)


----------



## duckmilk

I have all the measurements but have not checked Bezos' honey hole yet.

I'm gonna put it off till tomorrow and drink Kenny's beer ) Don't hesitate, procrastinate.


----------



## drsurfrat

> I m gonna put it off till tomorrow and drink Kenny s beer ) Don t hesitate, procrastinate.
> - duckmilk


That's my vote. O wait, I already voted. And drank your beer.


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Mike, i would get you more but it would cost me more in diesel than the beer would cost :-(


----------



## drsurfrat

No worries, duck, and shipping would cost a body part.


----------



## duckmilk

It already did, my vas deferens is missing.


----------



## drsurfrat

naaaaasssty. Unfortunately I remember what that is.


----------



## pottz

> Great links Mike, I might have found one at Grainger that would fit, but I would have to buy 2 because of different tire diameters.
> I might stop at O Reillys and see if they know of something better than Slime since this appears to be leaking at the valve stem.
> BTW, this wheelbarrow is also called a hand truck, who knew?
> 
> - duckmilk


you farm boys gotta get up to speed,no one uses tube tires on wheelbarrows anymore.it's call a solid tire,never deal with a flat again .


----------



## drsurfrat

They aint perfect, though, pottz. Solid tires break down differently than pneumatics, and often get a flat spot for some reason (sit too long?), or delaminate in chunks. Oddly enough, especially bad in SoCal with high ozone levels and sunshine UV.

In Ventura county (CA), I did a project involving UV exposure, got a meter, and made sure that I was well below safe levels (1.0 mW/cm^2 if I remember right.) my project was not above 0.05. I walked outside with the meter on an overcast day: - 1.5…


----------



## pottz

> They aint perfect, though, pottz. Solid tires break down differently than pneumatics, and often get a flat spot for some reason (sit too long?), or delaminate in chunks. Oddly enough, especially bad in SoCal with high ozone levels and sunshine UV.
> 
> - drsurfrat


true if you leave it out exposed too the sun it's gonna deteriorate and you'll end up with the same problem.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang Kenny, this one has been in the fridge since I got it and it still lost some on my table saw, I used the painted wing so no damage.

Hmm, let me do my best Kenny analysis….tastes like beer, with hops, goes down smooth, not too hoppy even with 67 IBUs, I think the guy was drunk when he decided what the IBU was, can't taste any fruityness or anything else but hoppy beer.

Not too bad a beer Kenny. How'd I do?


----------



## duckmilk

Forgot the picture, drunk wife in the pool with a bunch of other women 65 miles away was on the phone with me.


----------



## pottz

> Forgot the picture, drunk wife in the pool with a bunch of other women 65 miles away was on the phone with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


so why aint you their.sounds like you would be the king stud ? wait…...are they good lookin ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What do you get when you put root beer in a square glass?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> - CaptainKlutz
> 
> That was the first post you ve ever done that was short enough to read without dozing off. Keep up the great work!!
> 
> - Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> you farm boys gotta get up to speed,no one uses tube tires on wheelbarrows anymore.it's call a solid tire,never deal with a flat again .


Or, take a trick from the boy with the big toys and liquid fill the tube. Polyurethane foam will harden (like slime or fix a flat) and is about half again as heavy as water. Only real downside is that when the tire wears out, you may well need to replace the rim, too. Well, and a heavier tire to push around.

They also make mousses for motorcycle tires. It's a foam-filled tube. Pain in the kiester to mount, but once they're on, they ain't ever going flat. And it's just a tube, so you can swap it out if you need. Dunno if they make them in wheelbarrow sizes, but I would be asking if I had one I had to mess with.


----------



## Lazyman

> Forgot the picture, drunk wife in the pool with a bunch of other women 65 miles away was on the phone with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


That's a good one. I have had it several times. You should have taken the picture when you were lapping that beer up off the table saw (we know you did).


----------



## jeffski1

Beer # 2 for me from my sender Keebler. I enjoyed this while cooking up dinner. It was very good. Definitely would order a second.









Some info:


----------



## duckmilk

I ain't a farm boy Pottz, I grew up a rancher, there's a difference.

My whole point was why does anyone sell tires that go flat.

As a youngster, my brother bought a pickup with really used up tires, he had 4 spares he kept in the bed of the pickup. Every Monday and Friday we went to pick up the mail at the post office 14 miles away, which was on the Flying H Ranch, NM. (you can Google it and maybe get some history, but the old post office has closed and now there is a set of boxes on the side of the road)

When we got to the Flying H, we would be out of spare tires, but the ranch also had a commisary that sold patches that you would set on fire to vulcanize the hole in the tube.

Outside, they also had a manual fixture where you could mount your tire, remove the tube, set the patches on fire to vulcanize the patch over the hole, and put the tube back in the tire, air it up and be good to go. We got really good at changing flats and repairing tubes.

In the meantime, we also got to visit with the neighboring ranchers. Great life to grow up in. I miss it a lot, simple times, simple means.


----------



## duckmilk

Good idea DaveP, wish there was something for smaller tires.


----------



## pottz

> I ain t a farm boy Pottz, I grew up a rancher, there s a difference.
> 
> My whole point was why does anyone sell tires that go flat.
> 
> As a youngster, my brother bought a pickup with really used up tires, he had 4 spares he kept in the bed of the pickup. Every Monday and Friday we went to pick up the mail at the post office 14 miles away, which was on the Flying H Ranch, NM. (you can Google it and maybe get some history, but the old post office has closed and now there is a set of boxes on the side of the road,) When we got to the Flying H, we would be out of spare tires, but the ranch also had a commisary that sold patches that you would set on fire to vulcanize the hole in the tube.
> 
> Outside, they also had a manual fixture where you could mount your tire, remove the tube, set the patches on fire to vulcanize the patch on the hole, and put the tube back in the tire, air it up and be good to go. We got really good at changing tires and repairing tubes.
> 
> In the meantime, we also got to visit with the neighboring ranchers. Great life to grow up in. I miss it a lot, simple times, simple means.
> 
> - duckmilk


sorry duck excuse my city slicker ignorance-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

Duck, sit at home and drink beer, and order a run flat tire/wheel from Amazoo or somewhere else that will get it to ya in no time at all.

Using a front loader to do manual labor is the reason to buy a front loader though.


----------



## drsurfrat

I had the pleasure of knowing a few ranchers even though I grew up a SoCal city slicker (like pottz). I learned a few things about them.

Someone has a horse that knows what to do when it hears "cow" and "calf"
There are at least 4 different kinds of what we call cowboy boots.
A brand has an almost sacred status.
Sheep are something you shoot at, and don't ask for well-done steak.
A 1941 jeep is more useful than a 2012 Grand Cherokee.
When a gate is open, you leave it open. When it is closed, you close it behind you. Every time.
And of course you never, NEVER touch their hat.


----------



## HokieKen

Most of my family and my wife's too, order their steak well done. I refuse to go to a decent steakhouse with them and when I grill steaks, the well-dones get sirloin, those with taste buds get ribeyes. Medium-wells get NY strip


----------



## mikeacg

Too funny Kenny! I usually tell the waitress to "Just stop the mooing!" when I order. And if you have to hide the taste of the meat with all kinds of sauces, you need to find a new butcher!

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

Way too much variability for me on what doneness actually looks like. I've had medium rare more than once from a "fine steak house" that was raw looking, really bloody, and still cold in the middle. If I'm cooking that is still rareified. Essentially I don't like to hear mooing either, but well done conveys shoe leather to me.


----------



## duckmilk

You got it pretty much right Mike.

I like my well done beef to be confined to that 1/8" sear on the outside.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My wife and I really like this one restaurant in Strongsville we always make it to when up visiting family. She always gets a filet as they never change and they're always perfect, I usually get a ribeye or T-bone depending on what the special is. The "special" last time was a 23oz ribeye that while excellent was over $50 so "special" certainly wasn't referring to the price. They undercook everything by one temperature level, that too is consistent, I always order medium and I alway get medium rare. I get it, you can always add a little temperature to a pricey cut of meat but you can't take it away.


----------



## Lazyman

At nicer restaurants, you usually get a better piece of meat if order medium or below. If they are going to cook the snot out of it, they can start with a tough piece of meat and no one will notice.


----------



## duckmilk

> You could check Northern Tool, I think they have a selection, or Tractor Supply. Not sure what stores are in your area.
> 
> - Eric


Jackpot at Tractor supply! Already mounted, but now it's getting too late to do anything but drink another beer and feed horses.


----------



## drsurfrat

This *has* to apply to this thread more than others.










I saw it without any description and my imagination came up with all kinds of stuff.

It's boring - danger of suffocation.


----------



## duckmilk

Looks like me trying to put my socks on in the morning


----------



## pottz

that sign fits me after 5 days of removing and re tiling the kitchen back splashes.if your wife ever takes you to go pick out tile and she chooses a mosaic pattern,tell her you need to go to the bathroom juump in the car and leave her.never again-lol.


----------



## splintergroup

Be grateful you didn't choose epoxy grout. It has a lot of benefits like no staining, but working it with a trowel is like smearing hot bubble gum on a sidewalk during the summer 8^)


----------



## HokieKen

> Dang Kenny, this one has been in the fridge since I got it and it still lost some on my table saw, I used the painted wing so no damage.
> 
> Hmm, let me do my best Kenny analysis….tastes like beer, with hops, goes down smooth, not too hoppy even with 67 IBUs, I think the guy was drunk when he decided what the IBU was, can t taste any fruityness or anything else but hoppy beer.
> 
> Not too bad a beer Kenny. How d I do?
> 
> - duckmilk


Ya did good Duck  Never shared that one with anyone, whether they like IPAs or not, that didn't like it. It's just a damn good beer any way you slice it. And yeah, like I said, IBU ratings are to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Too funny Kenny! I usually tell the waitress to "Just stop the mooing!" when I order. And if you have to hide the taste of the meat with all kinds of sauces, you need to find a new butcher!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Had a guy that would explain that he wanted it rare, so that with the right medical attention we could bring it back if needed.

LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer mine more in the medium range but definitely erring on the side of rare. I like the juicy flavor but tend to prefer the firmness and texture of a little more medium. I'm unlikely to kick any decent steak out of bed though


----------



## pottz

im a medium rare guy myself anything more than that is criminal.ive been in places that refuse to cook a steak beyond medium.if you want a well done steak just eat hamburger,at least you'll be able to chew that.


----------



## duckmilk

I like medium rare to rare steak.
My plan for tomorrow night is red chile braised beef short ribs served on squashed then fried baby potatos.
Probably should put a green veggie along with it.


----------



## pottz

> I like medium rare to rare steak.
> My plan for tomorrow night is red chile braised beef short ribs served on squashed then fried baby potatos.
> Probably should put a green veggie along with it.
> 
> - duckmilk


sure, a couple jalapenos should cover it duck.


----------



## therealSteveN

Strange not finding this thread on the front page, page 4, how far we've fallen. :-(

I finally got a green light to drink Al-Key-hall.

Dinner was just carry out subs from Jersey Mikes, but darn they were good, and almost screamed they needed a brew.

I went with one Nathan sent me, it is the Real Ale Brewing Coffee Porter

All I can say is I liked it!!!!! Hail Yeah….

Great head, none of that lemony slime crap here. Real deep, dark, and mysterious, Porter with a great coffee finish, damn near perfect it was. It made Nathans glass, koozie/wrap/cover proud, and it made the sub that much better. They say it's their best selling Seasonal Beer, and I believe it.


----------



## pottz

yeah the swap threads eventually fade into history sadly.we'll just have too dream about next year.


----------



## HokieKen

You may be the last one left with swap beers still standing SteveN but I know I'd like to see and hear about any swap beers anyone is still drinking. So by all means, post em up! The thread can die a natural death whenever it peters out


----------



## drsurfrat

I have a couple left, gonna savor them since they aren't available here.


----------



## HokieKen

I have -2 left… I've had two local beers since I finished my swap beers ;-)


----------



## pottz

ive still got a couple i havn't tried so we can keep it going for a little longer.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice pour of that porter, GW. I am glad you liked it. With the over sized glass, it needs a head on it so you can see it. Glad I went with the 18oz glass.

I've still got a few left too, largely because I started with 11. I am probably about half way through. I am sort of saving what I expect to be the best for last.


----------



## drsurfrat

One more down, this was just like I expected a pilsner to tase like, but with more flavor. Very nice, now gone.


----------



## pottz

> One more down, this was just like I expected a pilsner to tase like, but with more flavor. Very nice, now gone.
> 
> - drsurfrat


+1


----------



## therealSteveN

I've got one of those Pils to try as well. Tonight I'm having leftovers, and I think a Brown Beer. We will see….


----------



## HokieKen

I got a package this evening and pottz made me a liar…. I do have some swap beers left!









Thanks for the bonus pottz! They're in the fridge now


----------



## pottz

> I got a package this evening and pottz made me a liar…. I do have some swap beers left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bonus pottz! They're in the fridge now
> 
> - HokieKen


sorry kenny i just couldn't let a good party end so fast buddy.enjoy.and thanks once again for a great fun swap.


----------



## pottz

here's tonights swap beer from white rock brewing.a big thicket blonde ale.5.2abv ibu17.i know youve said dont pay a lot of attention to the ibu rating kenny but ive been paying attention and it does make sense as far as beers i like.im pretty much a 40 or lower guy.this ale is real light and refreshing.me like.


----------



## duckmilk

I thought I remembered that you could order beer from White Rock, but a second check or their site says check your distributor? Maybe they are now sending them out. I don't know. Maybe call them.
On the front page is Blake the brewer that I know.


----------



## drsurfrat

Good stuff duck, maybe a quick drive down is in order.










On second thought, it may be quicker to drive to the Bahamas. (anyone remember the Dead Milkmen/Bitchen Camaro?)


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm more into Coun-tree. Have you heard Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver? It's worth a trip to the video. Being a fambly place I'ma not gonna pop on a link though


----------



## pottz

well look what i came home to today,a box full of goodies from my good friend dave p.some chili pods,some powdered chile,some candy,the chocalate kind and the tastier wood kind.wow thanks so much my friend.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> well look what i came home to today,a box full of goodies from my good friend dave p.some chili pods,some powdered chile,some candy,the chocalate kind and the tastier wood kind.wow thanks so much my friend.
> 
> - pottz


yes agreed he is a very good friend :<))))))))))))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope you enjoy the goodies, Pottz. Those are chiles similar to the ones we use for our enchilada sauce - about one chile per mater.


----------



## HokieKen

Let's try a Luponic Distortion!


----------



## jeffski1

From the beer swap. Really enjoying the variety.


----------



## pottz

> Hope you enjoy the goodies, Pottz. Those are chiles similar to the ones we use for our enchilada sauce - about one chile per mater.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


having never made fresh sauce from dried chilis im gonna start with yours bud,and then tweak it to taste.ill be talkin with ya.


----------



## pottz

> Let's try a Luponic Distortion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


you like ipa's so i hope what i sent wets your whistle man.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> having never made fresh sauce from dried chilis im gonna start with yours bud,and then tweak it to taste.ill be talkin with ya.


It's not a bad place to start. We always have a pint of two of it in the fridge, and a couple in the freezer. Just make sure you take out the seeds and stems and ribs. Basically, anything that isn't the flesh of the chile is hotter and not necessarily great-tasting. If you miss a seed or two, it's not the end of the world, but if you just buzz up whole chiles without cleaning them, you'll have something pretty hot.


----------



## pottz

> having never made fresh sauce from dried chilis im gonna start with yours bud,and then tweak it to taste.ill be talkin with ya.
> 
> It's not a bad place to start. We always have a pint of two of it in the fridge, and a couple in the freezer. Just make sure you take out the seeds and stems and ribs. Basically, anything that isn't the flesh of the chile is hotter and not necessarily great-tasting. If you miss a seed or two, it's not the end of the world, but if you just buzz up whole chiles without cleaning them, you'll have something pretty hot.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lol, well that would work fine for me but swmbo might not be happy.but it's funny she loves cayenne and uses it all the time.she says she likes it because the heat fades fast.so i gotta be cautious.


----------



## therealSteveN

My best advice is when cleaning chilies with heat to wear rubber gloves. Some of the worst discomfort I ever had was trying to sit through a business meeting after having spent several hours cleaning what seemed like pretty tame Jalapenos. I had washed my hands a number of times, taken a long hot shower, figured my hands would be safe.

Ran into BR to P right before the meeting started, 20 minutes later sitting in a boring meeting, and I swear it was like JAWS, Chomp, and I was squirming, sweating, and in serious discomfort. Finally got up, ran to BR, was just inside the door, where the sinks were. Pants down around my ankles, trying desperately to wash away the burning. Door opens, Oh hey Boss, let me get out of your way…......

This was at ShopSmith in 92. Still when I run into that guy he just starts laughing. I can kinda chuckle about it too NOW, back then I didn't find it so funny.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL SteveN! I've done kinda the same thing with jalapeños but I rubbed my eye. Fortunately I was at home ;-)

Rosewood makes my skin break out severely these days. When I'm working in the shop, the backyard is my urinal. On the day I discovered this skin sensitivity for the first time, I had to pee at least once. Lil guy was angry red and itchy for a week…


----------



## pottz

i had handled a habanero one time and without thinking touched my nose which lit a fire,went to the sink and thought i had washed it away pretty well.a little later rubbed my eye and it felt like someone stuck a lit cigarette into it.the oils were still in my skin an hour later.caution is the word when handling peppers.as trsn said wear gloves !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i got poison ivy 1 time on my little guy lesson learned to wash before and after you pulling weeds :<(((((((((


----------



## bndawgs

I remember driving to work one day while eating a habanero and egg sandwich. Well a piece of pepper had fallen on the plate, so i picked it up to eat. Then a moment later I rubbed my eye. I had to drive the rest of the way to work with one eye watering and barely open.


----------



## splintergroup

Ahh yes, the self-inflicted mace wounds 8^)

What bugs me is the chile "heat" really isn't thermal, but when peeling and bagging a 40# sack recently. I was wearing the extra thick blue gloves and I could feel the "heat" coming through the surface, even though the heat went away when I removed the gloves and my skin was dry.


----------



## duckmilk

Dawn dishwashing liquid is your friend with oils from chile, or prety much any other oil. Also works on dogs sprayed by a skunk (2 baths).


----------



## duckmilk

Sat in the pickup with our head distiller and we shared these two.










I wasn't really able to taste the blueberry in the One Night In Maine but could tell it had a fruit background. Drinkable but not one I would want regularly.

The other one from White Rock was the PB&J one. I could get a hint of the PB flavor and Vinnie could get the grape undertone. Both are a typical sour ale, but the sour was'nt something really appealing to either of us.

However, it was more fun sharing them with him than just tasting alone.


----------



## pottz

PB&J DUCK? im out on that one.i can dig the tasting though,sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## therealSteveN

> LOL SteveN! I've done kinda the same thing with jalapeños but I rubbed my eye. Fortunately I was at home ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny I get some burning every time I clean Jalapenos, even with gloves. The weird thing here was a number of handwashings, a shower, and it was several hours after I was done with the peppers. usually if I feel heat it's right then, but seems like gloves do help.


----------



## therealSteveN

> i got poison ivy 1 time on my little guy lesson learned to wash before and after you pulling weeds :<(((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Bachelor party for a great friend. He had an apartment with one bathroom, something like 150 guys in this teeny spot, all swilling it down. We were going outside to P, he lived in the last unit, field right next to it was our target ground. He came up and slapped me on the back, knocked my glasses right off, straight into the weeds. Without thinking (probably because I was very drunk) I reached down, grabbed them, put em back on, and went back to the reason I was out there. Didn't notice a thing until the next day. I was coated in Calamine lotion from nipple line to knees, but mostly it was my groinage area that was afire. Day of the wedding there I was in my tux, church was something like 88 degrees, and my now Wife, then GF, told me if she saw me itch one time, I was dead meat. Talk about uncomfortable.


----------



## pottz

> i got poison ivy 1 time on my little guy lesson learned to wash before and after you pulling weeds :<(((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Bachelor party for a great friend. He had an apartment with one bathroom, something like 150 guys in this teeny spot, all swilling it down. We were going outside to P, he lived in the last unit, field right next to it was our target ground. He came up and slapped me on the back, knocked my glasses right off, straight into the weeds. Without thinking (probably because I was very drunk) I reached down, grabbed them, put em back on, and went back to the reason I was out there. Didn t notice a thing until the next day. I was coated in Calamine lotion from nipple line to knees, but mostly it was my groinage area that was afire. Day of the wedding there I was in my tux, church was something like 88 degrees, and my now Wife, then GF, told me if she saw me itch one time, I was dead meat. Talk about uncomfortable.
> 
> - therealSteveN


*LMAO!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

damn kenny this has got to be your most successful swap ever.hell it's blown away the most posts and still goin man.hell maybe we can keep this alive until next year huh?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> i got poison ivy 1 time on my little guy lesson learned to wash before and after you pulling weeds :<(((((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Bachelor party for a great friend. He had an apartment with one bathroom, something like 150 guys in this teeny spot, all swilling it down. We were going outside to P, he lived in the last unit, field right next to it was our target ground. He came up and slapped me on the back, knocked my glasses right off, straight into the weeds. Without thinking (probably because I was very drunk) I reached down, grabbed them, put em back on, and went back to the reason I was out there. Didn t notice a thing until the next day. I was coated in Calamine lotion from nipple line to knees, but mostly it was my groinage area that was afire. Day of the wedding there I was in my tux, church was something like 88 degrees, and my now Wife, then GF, told me if she saw me itch one time, I was dead meat. Talk about uncomfortable.
> 
> - therealSteveN


a lot funnier then my story I was at work pulling weeds *LMAO :<))))))))*


----------



## therealSteveN

At the time I saw very little humor in it, now I can laugh about it.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife would have been laughing and telling everyone about it just to embarras me more.


----------



## pottz

> My wife would have been laughing and telling everyone about it just to embarras me more.
> 
> - duckmilk


yeah mine too !


----------



## HokieKen

I'm having a Union Jack and repairing a busted Cocobolo tote on one of my bench planes. Both thanks to Pottz! )


----------



## therealSteveN

> My wife would have been laughing and telling everyone about it just to embarras me more.
> 
> - duckmilk


Oh OK, so you have met my Wife…. I think they call that a Sister from another Mother.


----------



## pottz

> I'm having a Union Jack and repairing a busted Cocobolo tote on one of my bench planes. Both thanks to Pottz! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


i liked that union jack.glad that coco is helping out.you gotta post it when done.


----------



## pottz

> My wife would have been laughing and telling everyone about it just to embarras me more.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Oh OK, so you have met my Wife…. I think they call that a Sister from another Mother.
> 
> - therealSteveN


lmao !


----------



## RichT

> Oh OK, so you have met my Wife…. I think they call that a Sister from another Mother.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Close. It's a Sister from Another Mister, or a Brother from Another Mother.


----------



## pottz

> Oh OK, so you have met my Wife…. I think they call that a Sister from another Mother.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Close. It s a Sister from Another Mister, or a Brother from Another Mother.
> 
> - Rich


close enough when your drinkin beer !


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm having a Union Jack and repairing a busted Cocobolo tote on one of my bench planes. Both thanks to Pottz! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> i liked that union jack.glad that coco is helping out.you gotta post it when done.
> 
> - pottz


That Union Jack was very good Pottz  Probably my favorite of the lot so far. And there will be a blog post coming, hopefully later this week, detailing my tote repair ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Mind Haze


----------



## pottz

> Mind Haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


tony my mind is in a constant haze-lol. cheers bud !


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok, Wife threw me a birthday celebration tonight. BD is actually 9/20 but she wanted to make it Sunday dinner. For dinner she went out to our favorite steak place, and brought home the works that we usually get.

Split a shrimp cocktail. They make some tasty sauce with hot Horseradish.

Great loaf of bread

We each got a Filet, both Medium, hers was the regular, mine was the Carvers cut.

They make a scalloped tater dish that I would do manual labor for a serving of it.

We each got a salad, they have great salads.

For desert she made me "the Cake" it's a beer cake, you can use many different types of dark beer, from Guiness, to Founders Oatmeal Stout. Something dark, and chocolaty is best. Tastes like Chocolate cake on steroids.




























The icing is cream cheese, sugar, and Irish Cream, damn if it isn't great. It's a super easy cake to make, recipe is here. I think it gives everything except the Irish Cream, my Sister told her to add that a long time ago. Pretty sure she uses 1/4 cup. I'll verify and report back. It's a killer desert. I think even people who don't care for dark beers would love it, it's really just a flavorful chocko cake.

Beer cake, but a good Kendall Jackson Cab Sav for dinner. I'd have a birthday every day if they were all this good, plus I got to spend it with the best Woman on Earth.


----------



## RichT

> Ok, Wife threw me a birthday celebration tonight.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Happy Birthday, realSteveN!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Happy birthday Steven


----------



## Lazyman

Happy birthday George!


----------



## HokieKen

> Mind Haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> tony my mind is in a constant haze-lol. cheers bud !
> 
> - pottz


Must be if you thought I was Tony ;-)))


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Birthday SteveN! That meal sounds fabulous  I don't like chocolate cake, dark beer, or cream cheese icing so I'll pass on the desert though ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

> Happy Birthday SteveN! That meal sounds fabulous  I don t like chocolate cake, dark beer, or cream cheese icing so I ll pass on the desert though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Happy Birthday George! Sounds like you did very well on the presents part of the holiday!

(And pay no attention to that strange fellow from VA… He just ain't right in the head!)

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny not right in the head, who'd a thought??? LOL

Woke up this morning and didn't feel older, life is good.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE :<))))))*


----------



## pottz

> Mind Haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> tony my mind is in a constant haze-lol. cheers bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Must be if you thought I was Tony ;-)))
> 
> - HokieKen


lol sorry keebs ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Mind Haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> tony my mind is in a constant haze-lol. cheers bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Must be if you thought I was Tony ;-)))
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> lol sorry keebs ;-)
> 
> - pottz


*LMAO :<)))))*


----------



## therealSteveN

pottz's. cheese done fell offa his cracker…..

Either that or I'm really drunk??? lol.

Tony I know who ya are, and thanks to all for the B day wishes,


----------



## drsurfrat

Last two swap beers for tonight. I'm with duckmilk, the bourbon aged flavor is a bit too different than beer flavored. The stout was great.


----------



## duckmilk

I really liked the stout myself Mike. I had a swap beer with our distiller the other day and as a gift, he gave me 3 of the Idiot's Hill ones, ummm, thanks?


----------



## HokieKen

I steer clear of beer that I can't visually distinguish from motor oil. Red ales are hit or miss for me but anything from a bourbon barrel (including bourbon) is most likely a miss 

You get through all the swap beers yet Duck? You reported on the Get Bent Mtn IPA, just curious what you thought of the other one from Three Notch'd?


----------



## drsurfrat

Yea, I'd not pick that again. But a distiller giving you a gift should always be accepted with enthusiasm 



> I steer clear of beer that I can t visually distinguish from motor oil.
> - HokieKen


ha, as you pointed out earlier, there's more to beer than visuals. Porters and stouts hit the spot for me in cooler weather, and today it dipped into the 60's (here anyway). And Guinness is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## pottz

well look what the mail man just handed me,more candy from the chile man.thanks dave,very nice my friend.and above the window swmbos creramic chili plate.dave a couple fell off,can these be used in sauce or are they coated with something ?


----------



## DavePolaschek

The peppers should be uncoated, Pottz. Go ahead and cook with them. We buy a ristra like that every year, and use them for cooking over the winter and spring. If we got the right size (the next one up from the one you got), we have just about used it up when the next year's ristras go on sale. Just keep the rain off it, and it should last a year or so.


----------



## duckmilk

I reported on the Three Notched but if I remember right it was not too bad, for an IPA.
Still have 3 more to go, one is the mullet one which I have tried before from someone and the other 2 are the bottled lagers. I'll try one this afternoon.


----------



## Lazyman

Beer thirty. Today's swap beer. Big Grove Brewery. Summer Jam Sour Ale. Raspberry, blueberries, tart cherries, It's pinker than the photo shows. Doesn't really taste like beer. More like a cider or spiked koolade.


----------



## mikeacg

I can't help but thinking that this beer swap would be a lot better if everyone who signed up just automatically sent me a six-pack of local beers once or twice a year and spared us all this craziness of making something out of wood (we do that anyways…) I saw a lot of beers I would like to try!!!!
OK… I get it… but that doesn't mean I can't dream of a better way to get FREE BEER on a regular basis!

Mike


----------



## duckmilk

That's the same with the last 2 I posted Nathan, neither tasted like beer and both were sour ales.

Last night was a lager from Kenny, it was good and tasted like a lager.










Before that I was watering trees and the neighbor cows came to watch.










Wish I had taken a pic of the one that started crawling through the fence, she was on my side up to her hips. I made her go back on her side, she was looking as in saying, why? I need to fix that loose cable btw.


----------



## pottz

i still gotta finish up my swap beers,got at least one i havn't tried yet.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I can t help but thinking that this beer swap would be a lot better if everyone who signed up just automatically sent me a six-pack of local beers once or twice a year and spared us all this craziness of making something out of wood (we do that anyways…) I saw a lot of beers I would like to try!!!!
> OK… I get it… but that doesn t mean I can t dream of a better way to get FREE BEER on a regular basis!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


LOL that made me chuckle a bit. OBTW I'll have what Mike's having


----------



## duckmilk

> I can t help but thinking that this beer swap would be a lot better if everyone who signed up just automatically sent me a six-pack of local beers once or twice a year and spared us all this craziness of making something out of wood (we do that anyways…) I saw a lot of beers I would like to try!!!!
> OK… I get it… but that doesn t mean I can t dream of a better way to get FREE BEER on a regular basis!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> LOL that made me chuckle a bit. OBTW I ll have what Mike s having
> 
> - therealSteveN


Evidently he's having something hallucinatory.


----------



## pottz

> I can t help but thinking that this beer swap would be a lot better if everyone who signed up just automatically sent me a six-pack of local beers once or twice a year and spared us all this craziness of making something out of wood (we do that anyways…) I saw a lot of beers I would like to try!!!!
> OK… I get it… but that doesn t mean I can t dream of a better way to get FREE BEER on a regular basis!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> LOL that made me chuckle a bit. OBTW I ll have what Mike s having
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Evidently he s having something hallucinatory.
> 
> - duckmilk


ill have of that please ! beats reality-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

Creeping along on my swap beer consumption, tonight we had Pizza from Marions if you have been fortunate enough to have had some, it's a memorable Pizza. It also requires beer.

So I paired it with one Nathan sent me, and it was one others received in the swap White Rock, Dave's Perfect Pils. It was a great pour, had a beautiful foamy head.










It was somewhat strange after that. The first 3/4 of the glass was possibly one of the best tasting beers I have ever had. That last 1/4 I got a LOT of hops, almost like it changed itself to an IPA, left some bitter burnt notes on my palate, just wished after it was done I'd have quit at the 3/4 mark. Can't say I have ever had a beer quite like it. If I had another I would like to see if it did the same? But that first 3/4, was splendid.

Anyone ever have a beer like that? Usually I like em, or not. Sure couldn't call it a bad beer, because that first part was so right? Different ending than the beginning I'd say.

I'll keep at them, but I am not the worlds fastest, or frequent drinker anymore. Some times I go a month between beers, and with it getting to be end of September and some chilly nights I guess you could say my beer drinking weather is slipping away. Bear with me, but I'll likely resurrect this thread a few times.


----------



## pottz

got some of that white rock myself,your right, a nice pour!cheers trsn!


----------



## HokieKen

Could be intentional and it could be accidental SteveN. It's kinda like oil and water, density matters. Really the only way I know of to make that distinct of a difference would be by adding something at the bottling stage. Just a guess. It sounds interesting though and I'd be curious to know if it was intentional or not.


----------



## Lazyman

I wonder if it had to do with temperature? Perhaps because you were eating, it had time to warm up which tends to bring out the hoppiness for IPAs. Either that or the acid in the pizza sauce affected your taste buds. It is also possible that head affected how your nose contributed to your perception of the the flavor. Next time you notice something like that hold you nose while you drink…and take a picture of it so we can laugh at you.


----------



## Lazyman

I opted for an IPA for today's swap beer. Very tasty. I'd drink more of these. Had to get the 20 oz glass out for this one.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I wonder if it had to do with temperature? Perhaps because you were eating, it had time to warm up which tends to bring out the hoppiness for IPAs. Either that or the acid in the pizza sauce affected your taste buds. It is also possible that head affected how your nose contributed to your perception of the the flavor. Next time you notice something like that hold you nose while you drink…and take a picture of it so we can laugh at you.
> 
> - Lazyman


I thought of both of those Nathan. It was still cool to the touch, but it had warmed. Enough to present a different taste???? I didn't go any slower than normal, and I've never experienced that. I would try again, it would be interesting to see if I felt the same after?

Kenny's thought about was it intentional? I'm not a brewer, but I hope they pick a taste and stick to it. The beginning was great, the end sucked. I'd think they wouldn't want "it sucked" attributed to their beer. It was weird. I almost always have a brew with pizza. I don't eat it that often because that much crust screws with my sugar level. I've never noticed another beer being so different from beginning to end.


----------



## duckmilk

I still have one of those in my fridge Steve (George???). I'll try it and see if it has the same effect.


----------



## duckmilk

Mine was from the same batch you got because we all bought them at the same time from the same 4 pack. I took my time drinking it, even started a pot of chili, but didn't eat anything. It said crisp, floral lager on the can. I could get the floral flavor from beginning to end, no change in flavor over +/- 25 minutes. So, I think it was the food that changed your taste.


----------



## pottz

> Mine was from the same batch you got because we all bought them at the same time from the same 4 pack. I took my time drinking it, even started a pot of chili, but didn t eat anything. It said crisp, floral lager on the can. I could get the floral flavor from beginning to end, no change in flavor over +/- 25 minutes. So, I think it was the food that changed your taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


i have one left,it was good duck.


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok, it's official, Marions pizza messes with your tasters. Probably the sauce, they use a pretty thick tomato paste as their sauce, so it's concentrated tomato. Sometimes Tomato will send me a bit off course. Strange I had never noticed it before? Always drink a beer with Pizza, well at least 99% of the time.


----------



## HokieKen

It could simply be the interaction between something in the beer and something in the pizza SteveN. Like orange juice and toothpaste.


----------



## pottz

dont care for a heavy sauce like that,over powers the other toppings.ill bet thats why the beer is off.


----------



## therealSteveN

It's honestly one of the best pizzas for taste I have ever had. Definitely the best from a chain type of place. It's been a local favorite for many years in local newspaper polling.

Kenny, I get that foods often don't mix, but it was just for the first 3/4 of the beer it was fabulous, and I was chomping pizza even before the first sip. I just can't wrap my head around what happened to that last 1/4 of it? It was the strangest thing I ever experienced with beer. Always in the past I either liked it, or didn't.

Maybe I had a stroke? It really would explain it better than anything else? My damn taste buds had a stroke…. The good thing is, they seem to be back to normal.


----------



## drsurfrat

There's talk about "long covid", maybe you had "super-short covid" and your tastebuds changed momentarily.  har har


----------



## therealSteveN

It's been the only thing that I have noted, everything else has been just like always, especially that Chocolate cake, yummmmm. So it had to have been the really ultra short Covid.


----------



## bndawgs

Somewhere I saw that Yeungling is bringing back it's Hershey chocolate porter this fall.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

check out this wild looking glass :<)))))))

12 ounce Pauwel Kwak glass with wooden holder; according to the brewery, it was designed by the innkeeper Pauwel Kwak in the early 19th century for coachmen who, at the time, were not allowed to leave their vehicles. The uniquely shaped glass was hung on the coach so the coachmen could be served without entering the tavern. Its bulbous base and flaring rim encourage a full head to form.


----------



## pottz

sounds interesting but ill keep my candy bars an liqour seperate i think.


----------



## pottz

> check out this wild looking glass :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


one too many and that would be all over the patio-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Somewhere I saw that Yeungling is bringing back it s Hershey chocolate porter this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


It's a very good beer


----------



## drsurfrat

That does look tasty.
And much better to pair PA beer with PA chocolate than it is to pair MA beer with MA donuts…


----------



## mikeacg

And MI is not in the 22 state footprint for Yuengling… Rats!!!

Mike


----------



## duckmilk

I haven't seen Yuengling here, but it must be cause a guy at work keeps telling me to try it.

Innkeeper Pauwel Kwak huh, was he a disgraced doctor? When you blow across the top of an empty glass, does it sound like a duck? Just curious.


----------



## HokieKen

Yuengling is a pretty decent beer. Goes well with steak or burgers. I ain't tryin' no Hershey's beer though. I don't even like their chocolate.


----------



## HokieKen

I love watching beer bubbles run to a big, fluffy head


----------



## pottz

had my last white rock hazy ipa tonight.one more wr left.i gotta say you guys have taught me a lot about beer,but im gonna need at least one more beer swap or two before ill call myself a beer drinker.i hope you guys can help me out ? ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

> That does look tasty.
> And much better to pair PA beer with PA chocolate than it is to pair MA beer with MA donuts…
> 
> - drsurfrat


A person who "really" likes donuts may not agree with that.

pottz, see ya at next years swap then.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know about next year yet. I can't decide if I really like beer or not.

;-)


----------



## pottz

im be in,hell this thread may keep going until the next one.


----------



## HokieKen

Suits me pottz. I can just edit the OP to change the dates and change "fifth annual" to "sixth annual" and be ready to roll ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

If you have a MicroCenter near you, they're running a deal for first time customers.

You can get an Ender 3 Pro 3D Printer for $99 after getting a $100 coupon.


----------



## therealSteveN

Double tap


----------



## therealSteveN

> If you have a MicroCenter near you, they re running a deal for first time customers.
> 
> You can get an Ender 3 Pro 3D Printer for $99 after getting a $100 coupon.
> 
> - Steve


Got a link Steve? What could a person do with a printer like that?



> I don't know about next year yet. I can't decide if I really like beer or not. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, now that was funny…. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

What is a MicroCenter Steve?


----------



## bndawgs

3D printer will allow you to make stuff out of plastic. What keebler made that dice tower out of

Here's the link the deal and what to do to get the coupon.


----------



## pottz

im very sceptical as too what a hundred dollar printer can actually do.i wouldn't expect much.


----------



## bndawgs

It's on sale for $200 from $300. but if you sign up for an account, they give you a $100 coupon.

it's a pretty good startup 3D printer from what i've read


----------



## pottz

> It s on sale for $200 from $300. but if you sign up for an account, they give you a $100 coupon.
> 
> it s a pretty good startup 3D printer from what i ve read
> 
> - Steve


might be worth a good look.hell i can drink a hundred bucks over a weekend-lol.


----------



## bndawgs

It's in store only though.

I'm tempted as there are a few things that i need that i could use it to make.


----------



## pottz

> It s in store only though.
> 
> I m tempted as there are a few things that i need that i could use it to make.
> 
> - Steve


hell for a hundie go for it.no online though !


----------



## Keebler1

That printer is a good printer but you do have to tinker with it some. It is the go to printer everyone suggests for beginners and there are a tone of upgrades for it. I may get it for a second printer just cause its $100. If you get it beware this is the rabbit hole you are going down. There are a bunch of people online in geoups I am in that started with 1 printer and now have 3 or 4


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, i've seen where they recommend to upgrade a few components to make it easier to use


----------



## Lazyman

I've got an Ender 3 and it is a very capable printer. Required no tinkering but that may depend upon who actually made and sold it. Ender 3 is sort of an open design that multiple companies make. I've used mine to make several things for my shop. It is great for making custom shop vac fittings but I even printed a cyclone. I also printed a mold for Kenny to cast a new handle for his Buck Rodgers plane, though he found one for sale before he actually used it.


----------



## Keebler1

So youre adding a second one to your collection like me right Nathan


----------



## Lazyman

I would sort of like to upgrade to the Pro version but I certainly do not need 2 of them.


----------



## therealSteveN

> What is a MicroCenter Steve?
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny they are a BIG Computer place with locations spattered across the country. In Va. it looks like they are in Fairfax. Micro Center The one in Ohio nearest me is Sharonville about 10 miles North of where I worked down in Cinci, back when I worked that is.


----------



## duckmilk

Had my next to last Kenny beer tonight. Didn't produce much of a head as the others even though I tried to pour it properly. It was a good lager.


----------



## pottz

duck your still here,i thought we were dead here.i got one more left myself.head that beer has no head to it.oh well as long as the beer is good who needs a bunch of foam.cheers.


----------



## drsurfrat

duck, we have the same sentiment in our house:


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Duck, I hate that the Fighting Hokies went flat on ya (though it's a pretty good metaphor this season). It's nothing special but it's a good lager that usually has more head than that. As long as it went down the gullet, I guess it's not a total loss though ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Dang Duck, I hate that the Fighting Hokies went flat on ya (though it's a pretty good metaphor this season). It's nothing special but it's a good lager that usually has more head than that. As long as it went down the gullet, I guess it's not a total loss though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


i gotta agree kenny,nothing better than some good, head ?


----------



## duckmilk

> Dang Duck, I hate that the Fighting Hokies went flat on ya (though it's a pretty good metaphor this season). It's nothing special but it's a good lager that usually has more head than that. As long as it went down the gullet, I guess it's not a total loss though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It wasn't flat Kenny, just didn't give any head.


----------



## pottz

> Dang Duck, I hate that the Fighting Hokies went flat on ya (though it's a pretty good metaphor this season). It's nothing special but it's a good lager that usually has more head than that. As long as it went down the gullet, I guess it's not a total loss though ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> It wasn t flat Kenny, just didn t give any head.
> 
> - duckmilk


*sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!*


----------



## therealSteveN

Thinking this thread has turned an important corner…....

If anyone posts pics I fear we're getting shut down. LMAO!


----------



## therealSteveN

Ok I also had a beer last night from Nathans offerings and all I can say is it was extremely fragrant, and as tasty a brew as I have had lately, Another not much head, but damned if it didn't get er dun in all other aspects. I'd buy some of the Big Blonde regularly if I had access. Made them Chicken tenders taste like haute' cuisine.


----------



## therealSteveN

Now most of you know I don't drink a beer every day due to the Diabetes, but last night, and again tonight I will be drinking a Beer and raising my glass to my Young Nephew Sam Swain, who sadly passed earlier in the year after having an aneurysm pop in his brain. He left behind a loving family, and a young Son. Sam would have turned 40 today.

Please join me in raising a glass to Sam. He's the kind of guy who didn't know the meaning of stranger, and would tip a glass to the occasion of your choice. Cheers Sam, we love you.


----------



## HokieKen

I will do that SteveN and I'm sorry for your loss. As robust as the human body is, it can be awfully fragile at the same time.


----------



## HokieKen

I will just add, I don't see lack of head as a failure of a beer in and of itself. If it still has good flavor and body, then the head was unnecessary to begin with. I view the head as kind of a buffer to keep all the flavor trapped. If the flavor didn't get away, all is well ;-)

However, if it's flat and doesn't give good head, I've no need of it.


----------



## mikeacg

Here's to young Sam!

What's going on with the blog timekeeping? It shows you guys posting today but a whole lot later than it really is… What time zone is this forum in?

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I've noticed that in the past too Mike. Today, the time is right for me though. And since we're in the same time zone I dunno. Maybe it's getting your local time zone from your browser and your browser is sending it wrong?


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry to hear about Sam. I'll have one for him this afternoon.


----------



## therealSteveN

He will be smiling. I hope they have beer wherever he landed. Thanks guys.

I have 1:05PM right now, let's see what it tags it as?

Maybe it was one of those catch ups going on with the world clock? Looks like it's back to normal.


----------



## duckmilk

It tags as 12:05 PM here in central time Steve.


----------



## pottz

who cares what times the forum says,IT'S BEER TIME !!!!


----------



## duckmilk

To Sam


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh the Majestic Mullet! Hope you like it Duck. I think it's a great beer 

RIP Sam.


----------



## pottz

yes R.I.P. sam,cheers to you man.


----------



## therealSteveN

Cheers Sam, RIP

Tonight I'm having a Brown ALE, not quite a Porter, or a Stout, but it reminds you of both, a wonderful rich chocolaty smoothness. Yes it's very very good. I love it, Sam would have said ehhhh, he's was an IPA guy.

I love my Koozie too. 










But in this case it hides that wonderful BROWN color, so I slipped it off.


----------



## pottz

> Cheers Sam, RIP
> 
> Tonight I m having a Brown ALE, not quite a Porter, or a Stout, but it reminds you of both, a wonderful rich chocolaty smoothness. Yes it s very very good. I love it, Sam would have said ehhhh, he s was an IPA guy.
> 
> I love my Koozie too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in this case it hides that wonderful BROWN color, so I slipped it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


nothin wrong with "takin" it off when the time is right bud !


----------



## Lazyman

My favorite Viking toast to Sam:

Raise your horn to brave fallen friends
We will meet where the beer never ends


----------



## therealSteveN

Potzz you gonna get us banned. 

Nice verse Nathan. Sam would have made a great Viking, he had that kind of spirit.


----------



## bndawgs

Wasn't going to have one. But decided to join in.


----------



## mikeacg

Had an old friend from Charlotte show up tonight! He's riding his motorcycle all over the US and decided to swing through the UP. Nice surprise - and the Maple Bourbon was a bonus!!!









Changed Duck's 12:05 to 7:38 for some reason…









Mike


----------



## Lazyman

That must be UP time Mike. I've always heard it was the land that time forgot.


----------



## therealSteveN

The Mrs had me working like I was on the chain gang today. Mowed, did yardwork, Fall cleanup, then out to the firepit to burn some stuff from both the yard, and the barn, a lot of sawdust, and small cutoffs. So I made a jailbird dinner, it was pretty good.

Ham Beans and Corn Bread. Was very tasty.










I figured since I was working like a jailbird I might as well drink a Convict Hill, Oatmeal Stout. I would do some jail time if they served this stuff at dinner, it was as good a Stout as I've had for a while. If anyone gets an itch to make that beer cake I posted a while back, It's the Guiness recipe. This beer would be reallllly good in that cake.



















Nathan thank you very much for that pick, it is a winner.


----------



## Lazyman

I'll have to give Duck some credit on the Convict Hill Stout since he gave me one to try. Of course that one didn't make it to you.


----------



## therealSteveN

It was a great brew. Thanks to both of you then.


----------



## duckmilk

Yes, I like it myself, there were 2 left over and one went to Nathan the other I sent to drsurfrat..


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny, sorry for your Hokies. They fought a good fight. I wanted to watch, but "FUBO" who we stream with, you know the SPORTS EGGSPURTS, didn't carry it.

I was incredibly please with a certain team from Texas, who are coached by a former asst coach from Alabullchip. I'll probably change my mind long before it's a thing, but if Jimbo Fisher was running for President, and the election was tomorrow I'd try to vote for him more than once.  Except for your Hokies it was a good day to watch football.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, last night left me pretty steamed SteveN. I had a busy day of babysitting while yet another grandkid was born so I didn't get to watch any other games. I'm about to watch College Football Final and see what I missed. But damn the Irish!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Nathan thank you very much for that pick, it is a winner.
> 
> - therealSteveN


i never tried a dark beer but it looks tasty to me :<))))))))


----------



## drsurfrat

That's my last one from the swap, and I'm saving it for a colder day.


----------



## mikeacg

An interesting day in College Football culminated with a bottle of God's favorite dark beer…








My buddy Bob the Brewer made a trip to Ohio to visit his mother and brought back a number of treats like this bottle of Chocolate Manifesto.
Kenny - Don't feel too bad! My team dropped out of the top 25…

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

> i never tried a dark beer but it looks tasty to me :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony think Chocolate in the background, but sometimes other things too, Oatmeal is big with Stouts, and some you can taste it. I think it's something of an acquired taste.


----------



## therealSteveN

We had a nice dinner at home tonight. I had some Aged Prime Filets I got at the local meat shop, they were pretty good meat. Cooked to 160 degrees, just a nice light medium, perfect pink, no mooing. We had some Swimps for a cocktail, about 15 XXL ones, they were Argentine red shrimp, with which we had some Bookbinders shrimp sauce. Baked taters, and I cooked up some mushrooms, a mix they had at Kroger.

Still celebrating Sams Birthday, I had a Buried Hatchet Stout, it was just lovely. I had the front half, and my Wife drank down the end of it, she really liked it a LOT.


----------



## HokieKen

This seasonal from New Belgium is one of my favorites. So I ain't questioning why it's out so early this year ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

It's fall in VA so it's pumpkin patches and corn mazes with the grandkids when it ain't football or motorcycles.









Definitely my favoite season. It sure puts shop time out to pasture though…


----------



## pottz

> It's fall in VA so it's pumpkin patches and corn mazes with the grandkids when it ain't football or motorcycles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely my favoite season. It sure puts shop time out to pasture though…
> 
> - HokieKen


good times kenny enjoy it while there young and fun,thats the stage right before older and bolder,if ya know what i mean.


----------



## pottz

> We had a nice dinner at home tonight. I had some Aged Prime Filets I got at the local meat shop, they were pretty good meat. Cooked to 160 degrees, just a nice light medium, perfect pink, no mooing. We had some Swimps for a cocktail, about 15 XXL ones, they were Argentine red shrimp, with which we had some Bookbinders shrimp sauce. Baked taters, and I cooked up some mushrooms, a mix they had at Kroger.
> 
> Still celebrating Sams Birthday, I had a Buried Hatchet Stout, it was just lovely. I had the front half, and my Wife drank down the end of it, she really liked it a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - therealSteveN


that meat looks way over done for me.160 degrees ? i dont want my steak going over 130 or less even.


----------



## HokieKen

I enjoy it as much as I can pottz. I've never been much on kids though. I love those two more than life. But after about 4 hours or so, I'm ready to auction em off ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I enjoy it as much as I can pottz. I've never been much on kids though. I love those two more than life. But after about 4 hours or so, I'm ready to auction em off ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol-yeah but thats the beauty of grandkids you can enjoy as much as you want then send em home.hopefully you'll be able to get em interested in woodworking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It's fall in VA so it's pumpkin patches and corn mazes with the grandkids when it ain't football or motorcycles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely my favoite season. It sure puts shop time out to pasture though…
> 
> - HokieKen


Hop on your hog and throw a couple pigskins in the saddlebags then tackle the corn maze at full throttle followed by taking out as many pumkins as you can. For the sake of including everyone, you could hitch up a couple of those agritainment half barrel kid trailers.


----------



## HokieKen

Now you're talkin' my language Yeti


----------



## therealSteveN

> that meat looks way over done for me.160 degrees ? i dont want my steak going over 130 or less even.
> 
> - pottz


I think you missed the last 2 words of my line. It really was pink in the middle. I would call it Medium Rare, which is what we both like.

"Cooked to 160 degrees, just a nice light medium, perfect pink, no mooing."

It was easily as pink as the piece 2nd from the top.










Measured with this.

I've always thought the temp, doneness, pages online were miles off of the reality I see using my Thermapen.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Definitely my favoite season. It sure puts shop time out to pasture though…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Hop on your hog and throw a couple pigskins in the saddlebags then tackle the corn maze at full throttle followed by taking out as many pumkins as you can. For the sake of including everyone, you could hitch up a couple of those agritainment half barrel kid trailers.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Somehow this seems like it will be followed by news headlines, maybe even ending in jail time by our caped Hero…


----------



## HokieKen

No guts no glory SteveN!


----------



## therealSteveN

Send us a pic from lockdown, bet they won't let ya keep the cape.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> It's fall in VA so it's pumpkin patches and corn mazes with the grandkids when it ain't football or motorcycles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely my favoite season. It sure puts shop time out to pasture though…
> 
> - HokieKen


your wife looks way younger then you old man she dont look like no grandma :<))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> that meat looks way over done for me.160 degrees ? i dont want my steak going over 130 or less even.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think you missed the last 2 words of my line. It really was pink in the middle. I would call it Medium Rare, which is what we both like.
> 
> "Cooked to 160 degrees, just a nice light medium, perfect pink, no mooing."
> 
> It was easily as pink as the piece 2nd from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measured with this.
> 
> I ve always thought the temp, doneness, pages online were miles off of the reality I see using my Thermapen.
> 
> - therealSteveN


ok thats where i like mine 2nd from the top.


----------



## RichT

> I ve always thought the temp, doneness, pages online were miles off of the reality I see using my Thermapen.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Actually, the published temps are very accurate. Given that that thermometer is one of the best, the only way a medium or medium rare steak would read 160º is because the tip of the probe isn't in the center, but more towards the surface where the temp is higher. Either that, or the steak is way overdone.

One technique is to go in from the side. You can eyeball the middle of the steak easily, and insertion depth is less critical.


----------



## HokieKen

> your wife looks way younger then you old man she dont look like no grandma :<))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


If I had a nickel for every time I've heard that, I'd have a shop full of Festool ;-) But yeah, I definitely can't argue with it…


----------



## pottz

> I ve always thought the temp, doneness, pages online were miles off of the reality I see using my Thermapen.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> Actually, the published temps are very accurate. Given that that thermometer is one of the best, the only way a medium or medium rare steak would read 160º is because the tip of the probe isn t in the center, but more towards the surface where the temp is higher. Either that, or the steak is way overdone.
> 
> One technique is to go in from the side. You can eyeball the middle of the steak easily, and insertion depth is less critical.
> 
> - Rich


+1 any steak ive ever done that read 160 would look like the one on the bottom.


----------



## pottz

> your wife looks way younger then you old man she dont look like no grandma :<))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time I ve heard that, I d have a shop full of Festool ;-) But yeah, I definitely can t argue with it…
> 
> - HokieKen


be careful dave i think she can do a lot better…..but hell so can mine lol.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be surprised if any of our wives couldn't do better pottz ;-)

When we got married, I was working as a machinist at night and going to school during the day to get my engineering degree. So at the time she made more money than I did. So I jokingly told everyone I married her for her money. About 6 months later, she got laid off. So I switched my story and told everyone she married me for my money.

I did our taxes earlier this year and pointed out to her that our incomes last year were within $5,000 of one another. She said "huh, I guess neither one of us has a reason to be married anymore."


----------



## HokieKen

Fall nights sho are good


----------



## pottz

i love fall it's mine and the wifes fav time of year.the cool nights and warm days.


----------



## HokieKen

We're still getting the occasional 80 degree day here pottz but for the most part, it's in the upper 50's when Inleave the house in the morning and in the lower 70's when I head home in the evening. Pretty soon the leaves will be turning too ). Then comes winter though and that's just depressing :-( When it's dark when you leave for work and dark when you leave to come home, it just plain sucks.


----------



## drsurfrat

They've already started here. This is from last week










The weather couldn't be better.


----------



## pottz

> We're still getting the occasional 80 degree day here pottz but for the most part, it's in the upper 50's when Inleave the house in the morning and in the lower 70's when I head home in the evening. Pretty soon the leaves will be turning too ). Then comes winter though and that's just depressing :-( When it's dark when you leave for work and dark when you leave to come home, it just plain sucks.
> 
> - HokieKen


well thats pretty much identical here.time change is when i get really down.i go to work at 6 and come home at 4:30.i dont feel like doing anything after work when it's dark.


----------



## therealSteveN

Sadly I am seeing the end of the fine beers Nathan sent my way. Last night I made some Chicken Wings, and Sweet Tater fries, and enjoyed an Accused Amber Lager. It was a good brew, reminded me of a Fat Tire, or Killians. It was quite tasty. Started with a HUGE head. It was a great brew, at least the part my Wife didn't drink down. 










We've been in the 70's and 80's here in SW Ohio. Every night they are talking about unseasonably warm. Today we are finally getting a daytime high in the 50's. Maybe the leaves will change. A lot of the time when we miss those cool crisp nights they just turn brown, and drop off. So far it's underwhelming compared to a Fall with frosty Pumpkins, not near as fun at night either. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well you made them last a LOT longer than mine did SteveN!

First colors are starting to show


----------



## Lazyman

I am glad you enjoyed the beers. I had my last swap beer a couple of days ago. A nice blonde that went down easy. It was glad to see me.


----------



## pottz

> I am glad you enjoyed the beers. I had my last swap beer a couple of days ago. A nice blonde that went down easy. It was glad to see me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


nothin like an easy goin blonde that goes down nathan ! sorry you set me up-lol.


----------



## Lazyman

Ha,. As soon as I posted it I knew it was a setup.


----------



## therealSteveN

> I am glad you enjoyed the beers. I had my last swap beer a couple of days ago. A nice blonde that went down easy. It was glad to see me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> nothin like an easy goin blonde that goes down nathan ! sorry you set me up-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I like that smile looking up at me too. Eyes, and eye contact make all the difference in the world. Can't say I have ever seen them in a beers head though. 

I think I still have one, maybe even 2 left. We've bought so much beer in the last few months I can't keep them all straight anymore. A problem, NOPE, just a thing.


----------



## HokieKen

The face in that beer is too eerie. I wouldn't have been comfortable drinking it with it smilng up at me like that. I would have. But I wouldn't have been comfortable.


----------



## duckmilk

I hope your wife didn't see you holding that easy blonde ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have to worry about that. My wife is an easy blonde. That's how she got to be my wife ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I don't have to worry about that. My wife is an easy blonde. That's how she got to be my wife ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


funny,thats how i got mine !


----------



## EarlS

> I don't have to worry about that. My wife is an easy blonde. That's how she got to be my wife ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> funny,thats how i got mine !
> 
> - pottz


I found one on Amazon. Oddly enough, the instructions stated that she had to be properly inflated. Hmmm????


----------



## therealSteveN

> I found one on Amazon. Oddly enough, the instructions stated that she had to be properly inflated. Hmmm????
> 
> - EarlS


LMAOoooooooo. Good one Earl.

I fell out last night (Sunday) I think I'm becoming a lightweight. Just one beer at 9.1% alkeyhal put me to sleep..

We had a great meal, and I used up one of Nathans brews.

Salisbury Steak, with Mushroom gravy. It was killer. Made it from a new recipe. Salisbury Steak We had it with some mashed taters, and green beans. Delish.

I had the Temptress Imperial Milk Stout It had a small head, was a great dark, and then had a finish that had both my Wife, and I guessing. It was Vanilla. It was different from any Milk Stout I had before, but a very good brew, and as I said it packed a wallop.










It went well with the mushroom gravy, and the great taste of the Salisbury Steak.


----------



## HokieKen

Mmmmmm. I love Salisbury Steak with mushroom gravy! Thanks for the link to the recipe. That's going on the short list of stuff to make )


----------



## therealSteveN

Kenny we didn't do it exactly. She was throwing ingredients in and I was cooking the beef up, and chopping Onion and Mushrooms,

Instead of Italian season we used some Garlic, and Herb seasoning we like. It's Lawry's Perfect Blend Sweet Basil Citrus and Garlic.










On the Mushrooms (I used Baby Bella's, any fresh would be fine) I like shrooms a LOT. Not sure of the ounces, but I put in an entire quart sized container, and about 2/3 of a LARGE onion. Both chopped so you could still see them after cooking.

After I browned the meat patties in the skillet I had quite a bit of frond burnt on, so I deglazed with red wine 4 different times to keep Onion and Shrooms from drying out, and get all those good bits off the pan. Probably used 3 Tbsp of Wine total. A lot of the liquid flamed off, but to balance, and because we both like Gravy that can get up and walk, I put in 3 Tbsp of flour. It was perfect for us, if you want thin gravy over thick, then just use the 2 Tbsp of flour.

Hell I want to make it again, thinking about it makes my mouth water.


----------



## Lazyman

Let me know when you make it again. I'll bring a 6 pack of the Temptress.


----------



## bndawgs

Think Jorgensen is worth the extra over HF ones?
Friend is looking for $50 for all 6.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. The HF ones are fine for light duty but they have way too much flex for anything more. The Jorgensons are a lot beefier and more rigid. I don't know that I would need 6 of them but for $50 I might pick them up anyway. I'm guessing they are 36"? For me, that's an awkward length for an F clamp but for ~$8 each you can cut the bars down on a couple and still come out ahead.


----------



## bndawgs

These are 24" ones. I was leaning towards getting them.

HF ones are about $6 each


----------



## HokieKen

I would definitely pay a couple extra bucks for the Jorgensens.


----------



## Lazyman

The Jorgies will flex less than the HF but the handles of the HF are a little easier to grip, IMO, though I have had a handle twist off of a HF clamp. You can fix the grip on the Jorgies with some hockey tape. If I needed some clamps, I would probably pay that. $10 each is about the most I would pay for 24"-36" clamps at a garage or estate sale.


----------



## bndawgs

I don't really need them, but I figure I haven't bought anything woodworking related lately, so this will scratch that itch. ha


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. You always need more clamps. I bought over 100 clamps (about half of them were 6" clamps) a couple of years ago at an estate sale and I still occasionally buy one at a garage sale if the price is right.


----------



## EarlS

I have a bunch of Jorgensen clamps that are just taking up space but I figured I couldn't get more than a buck or two for them if I posted them locally. Cover shipping and I can send them out if you are interested. I'll have to check to see how many and what sizes.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> red wine 4 different times to keep Onion and Shrooms from drying out, and get all those good bits off the pan. Probably used 3 Tbsp of Wine total.
> 
> Hell I want to make it again, thinking about it makes my mouth water.
> 
> - therealSteveN


how many Tbsp. went in your glass LOL :<))))))


----------



## therealSteveN

> Think Jorgensen is worth the extra over HF ones?
> Friend is looking for $50 for all 6.
> 
> - Steve


Thing is, it's about to be that "CrAzY" time of year for buying woodworking tools, and especially the smaller stuff we use. IIRC it was last year I picked up several "packs" of mixed 12 and 24" Jorgies F clamps for a LOT less than normal retail. As Kenny said all 24's or 36's is a lot of long lengths, when a good mix is often a better deal in use.



> red wine 4 different times to keep Onion and Shrooms from drying out, and get all those good bits off the pan. Probably used 3 Tbsp of Wine total.
> 
> Hell I want to make it again, thinking about it makes my mouth water.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> how many Tbsp. went in your glass LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


IIRC my Wife sampled the wine, she opened it just for this, and had never had any of it before. I was sipping on a Diet Coke when I was cooking, and swapped to the beer when I ate. My Wife is a WINO who drinks a lot of beer. I'm definitely a beer drinker, who samples sips of wine here and there. Not to say my Wife is a big drinker, she just is serious about her one beer, or a glass of wine a day. Sometimes we have a mixed drink, but usually Margarita's and that is usually only with a big Mexican dinner. Heck if we mix up a pitcher of drinks, that will last for 3 or 4 days.

Celebrating Sam's Birthday I've had more beers than I have had in a short time, for like forever… at least for a long time.


----------



## HokieKen

First beer of the week. This is ridiculous.


----------



## pottz

> red wine 4 different times to keep Onion and Shrooms from drying out, and get all those good bits off the pan. Probably used 3 Tbsp of Wine total.
> 
> Hell I want to make it again, thinking about it makes my mouth water.
> 
> - therealSteveN
> 
> how many Tbsp. went in your glass LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


tbsp ? hell that wont even register on any scale i use for wine-lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

Think mini sip potzz.


----------



## pottz

> Think mini sip potzz.
> 
> - therealSteveN


wheat language are you speaking ?


----------



## therealSteveN

Eastern Continental WINO.


----------



## therealSteveN

Well it was Red meat Wednesday, but we missed it so it was on Thursday.

Couldn't resist that Salisbury Steak with Shroom gravy. We had it like before, with mashed taters, and green beans. I was rounding up ingredients, and saw a can of Bush's SW Bean mix, w/Jalepeno's, so I threw in the extra carbs.










I drank my last swap brew tonight. It was Revolver Brewing, Over Yonder. It was a Black Lager. Schwarzbier ("shvahrts-beer"), is simply German for black beer. Another with the color is completely different taste, would be a Guinness.

It was different. Small head, poured out with a strong nose. At the top of the glass it reminded me of any Lager, but near the bottom I got a few of the notes I get with a Stout. Neither of which was a bad thing.

I think it was more with the color I expected a different taste, but then it wouldn't be a Lager. I drank it all, and would drink it again.










Ok, so when is the next BEER SWAP????? I'm in…....


----------



## Lazyman

I bought an extra one of those for myself to try but haven't cracked it open yet. Tonight might be a good time to try it.


----------



## therealSteveN

What didja think?


----------



## Lazyman

Well our plans for supper changed and I decided not to drink a beer with it so it's still sitting in the fridge waiting for me. For some reason, I don't usually drink a beer with a salad.


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe because beer is for men.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Salad is what my food eats.


----------



## pottz

you just gotta pair the dressing with the beer properly thats all.


----------



## HokieKen

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## pottz

> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


sounds way too bitter for me kenny ?


----------



## HokieKen

It probably is Pottz. That one's probably just for me and Nathan ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I've been meaning to try that one. Lagunitas is the IPA that got me started on IPAs.


----------



## pottz

damn kenny have you ever had a beer swap go this long ? of course youve never had the pottz on one. i may charge a fee next year to participate-lmao !!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

> It probably is Pottz. That one's probably just for me and Nathan ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen





> Maybe because beer is for men.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait a minnit Kenny. So you are saying for you girls????


----------



## therealSteveN

> I've been meaning to try that one. Lagunitas is the IPA that got me started on IPAs.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thats interesting, for it me put me off of them. Sitting AT their brew bar in Petaluma was the first time I ever heard of IPA. All I can say it's a good thing they make Men's brews too. ))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I've been meaning to try that one. Lagunitas is the IPA that got me started on IPAs.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Thats interesting, for it me put me off of them. Sitting AT their brew bar in Petaluma was the first time I ever heard of IPA. All I can say it s a good thing they* make Men s brews too. ))))*
> 
> - therealSteveN


sounds like a challenge LOL :<))))))))))))


----------



## mikeacg

All this talk about IPAs and manly beers (is that an oxymoron?) made me thirsty for a truly Macho beer. Bob the Brewer showed up for Happy Hour on Saturday night with a 6-pack of of Sierra Nevada Porter. I just couldn't say no to at least a few of them…









Stay thirsty my friends!

Mike


----------



## therealSteveN

Nah Tony. Just messing with them.

I'm with ya Mike. I had a Guiness in a tall can, marble shaker and all. Yummmmm me.


----------



## therealSteveN

Had one of these last night. I was too tired to look for the camera. It was just fine too.


----------



## DevinT

I recently came across this video of some Germans celebrating Easter.

Reminded me of 3 great loves:

+ Germany
+ Beer
+ Fireballs


----------



## DevinT




----------



## therealSteveN

> this video of some Germans celebrating Easter.
> 
> - DevinT


I think that link is a strange one? It made my Malware Bytes say Don't go there…... Danger Ahead yada yada.


----------



## DevinT

Just a link to a twitter video without going to the tweet

Maybe Malware Bytes will be less critical of this link


----------



## therealSteveN

Yep.

I'd add massive amounts of

+ Gasoline.

+++++ Beer, and some ++++++ Jägermeister

I've been to German club doings before. It's criminal to remain sober, usually leads to being asked to leave, even the children look at you with suspicion.


----------

